# "Hobbit Holes in MyWorld" --by RusticWoodArt



## Frank

*An Introduction of Wood Happenings*

*An Introduction of Wood Happenings*

So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.

As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.

What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….










....and in my walking….










....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….










....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….










What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....










....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….










....and so turning my head around, 
i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown, 
till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down, 
to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….

--walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire, 
and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire, 
often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire, 
while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,

....so having already paid my dues i kept the change, 
and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange, 
since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange, 
till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….










....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….










....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….










....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….










....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….










....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….










Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


*Beautiful Frank!*


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Thanks for the invitation to join you on this journey. I accept of course. Not all who wander are lost so I will trust your guidance and direction on this journey.

I have said it before but it deserves repeating. Your photography is inspiring.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Treefarmer

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Tolkien would approve I believe.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Nice Frank! Reading your posts is a hard hobbit to break, not that I would want to …...keep on trekkin!


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


another great journey you have shared with us


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


--just a little late getting back to you all here….hmmmm, must be that spring and warm weather is in the air here. Anyways….any-way, thanks for all your warm comments and I'll see what I can come up with for a 'wood-full' batch of good reading and warm picture viewing.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Allison

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Well it looks as if I am the late one. I just took your journey backwards from #6. I do believe I will start at the beginning now,perhaps my midnight reads. If it were not for people like you that share , people like me would never know what New England looks like or any place else for that matter. How beautiful. It is quite apparent that you are a "true" artist in every respect of the word. Peace to you, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> *An Introduction of Wood Happenings*
> 
> So it's that time again….and if you've spent any amount of time around here at LJ; last spring, summer and fall then you must know by now, some-what as to my occasional excursions into the forests and woods of New England. This year I have decided to re-name and post under a continuation of short story 'series' and so I will be calling these posted blog stories…."*Hobbit Holes in MyWorld*". *J. R. R. Tolkien* once started a story; "*The Hobbit*" with this first sentence line, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." and so finding a fitting name if I may borrow from Tolkien's way of thinking and imagination, is of my journeys around and throughout my landscape here of New England.
> 
> As an all time worker of wood, I see into the landscape of my surroundings here….forest, woods, trees, land, mountains, rivers, lakes, gardens, old barns, old homes, wildlife, people and all those other's which are likened as 'rustic wood spirits'. The images that I get, so enliven my imagination into the creation of 'wood art', that I would like to share some of these simulacrum's with you the reader. I would like to welcome all and any to come along with me as you may want and to also feel free to comment and add your own pictures as you may find meaning into your sense of your own world. In reality there is no-separation between your world and my world as we are all workers of wood and therefore the use of wood is the common ground that unites us together. I pass through the terrain that surrounds me here by atv, truck, canoe, kayak and on foot, so this year promises to be a very much traveled walkabout. As you will come to understand, I use the term 'going on a walkabout' much freely as I have come to understand this and, yes I like this word play which also goes along with an-other word I use….'waundering'. Now as one who uses words and loves words, for the most part I try to maintain a correct spelling of those words….and yet, some-times it be-comes me to play with their spellings and meanings in order to get my-self out of the box of common thinking and let my imagination go. So yes, I do play with that word 'waundering' in meaning and spelling….but then just as I am a worker-of-wood, so also am I a worker-of-words….and so I hope that none shall be offended.
> 
> What you may expect this spring, summer and fall; is a continuation of life, work and play around here at my place on the farm, the barn, in the woods, in our gardens of flowers, berries and veggies and into the surrounding milieu of New England landscape. There is much to do this year with making furniture, some shows, a cabin renovation still ongoing, cutting trees and milling slabs of wood, landscaping, planting….which was covered in some detail last year. This year I also plan to add hikes and kayaking trips, along with my often well thought out….but, not so 'in the box' thinking out loud….plus, poetry on life in the woods of my-world. Now I understand that some may wonder as to how hiking and kayaking connects to wood and woodworking and so I will be happy to answer those inquiries with this reply. One of my great loves during the winter months is the study of topographical maps and going over notes I have taken during my years of waundering herein and talking to folks who live in out of the way places, as I search the land for 'old growth' trees. This year I have decided to occasionally include some of these treks, along with photos through-out the forests up here. However I might also add that as to exact locations and such, I may often forget, (and that is intentional of course) to mention exact directions, as I do respect the 'old growth' and some of these trees need to remain hidden. So again let me say welcome and if you have a comfortable pair of hiking boots, tape measure, along with pencil and paper for sketching and notes….be sure and bring them along. I might also add that if I have forgotten any-thing in this introduction of sorts….well after a good long hike or kayak trip, I'm sure it will all come out in the wash!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> While out walking some time ago, (and what meaning after all has time in hobbit holes?) I was plodding along at one of the local dams near to me here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and in my walking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I came upon a hobbit. Taking up his invitation to follow, I hurried along as he disappeared down a hobbit hole and I right behind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my baptism of sorts, into his world was only one that started years of ages ago, but felt as if only for a recent near season, as I soon emerged and walked out into the brightness of a new spring day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place to start this years 'walkabout' then where we left off at last fall….and, so bringing up the picture of this apple tree as then,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....we can now precede to where I was standing on Saturday. This one ancient apple tree, all set against a background of blue sky and satin finish, hand rubbed to a tree hugger's delight of brilliant sheen….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so turning my head around,
> i found that the ground was drying out with patches of grass still brown,
> till the thought kept coming my way of what if i lay my head as down,
> to see beyond into the eye's of blue sky where clouds abound….
> 
> --walk softly across this your landscape of seemingly desire,
> and know for most assuredly that all that entertains the eye of acquire,
> often spends their days caught up in the act of feeding fire,
> while belly aches are soon mismanaged with the hardness to conspire,
> 
> ....so having already paid my dues i kept the change,
> and cast my cares to wind swept dreams of noble exchange,
> since from the eons of beginning i now can give my-self a place of grange,
> till comes a next one passing by who calls from past and welcomes me to interchange….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when my days are done, let me stretch forth my hands as the quaintise of the birches do, likening my self to an awakening of what comes next….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in studying the land, I often am drawn to studying rock walls. These are the beauties of creation that often bring remembrances of next morning sore backs….and yet, works of art they are in all their be-holden strength….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I borrowed a piece of wood that was stuck in the cracks of yonder stone wall and decided to create a piece of 'wood art', where wood and shadow be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so some snow is still hanging on and this tower of wood blesses the eye with what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking to the west, I am drawn to remembering the times I have climbed your summit, giving thanks that as a friend, your loftiness is once again in sight Mt. Kearsarge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Hello Allison;
--well it's just great to hear from you….and, thanks for stopping by.

Now I'm curious and wondering….since your from Northeastern California, have you been to where the giant sequoia's grow in the Sierra Nevada range? Can't help but ask….it's a habit of mine. Two places on earth I would love to lose myself in before heading to Asia are the Sierra Nevada range and the Białowieża Forest in Poland.

I just now returned from reading over at your blog and noticed you were speaking the language of beauty as straight from the heart when you said; "I love the quiet of "my" mountain…..". Hope you enjoy the reading journey and once again,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire" *

*Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire*










....tread softly on the mind of a man inspired by imagination, 
since who can afford to play the devil's advocate, 
when those who are caught between the planes of time, 
know no-world to hold them down in audiences of respected places….

....and then i remembered an-other time where….

--i also was seemingly caught out there in a fools paradise, 
begging for bread and wages from those other's dictates, 
those ones who set the standards while not asking if i would play, 
while in my heart the beating rhythm asked how long would i continue….

--years passed by as i plied my trade to highest bidder, 
but in my dreams i knew the sacrifice of remembered guilt, 
that guilt that stole my innocence from childhood stages, 
till hearing those who knew my best said was time to grow on up….

--in those days i gave my coat of many colored pencils up, 
and entered the halls of sadened darkness 'think as them', 
who was i to question the 'them' of a respected structured world, 
these one's who took my dreams away and laughed at imagination's foolish ways….

--i will admit that i tried to play within the rules of their box, 
knowing all too well that a rebel artist is a misfits tale, 
and so for seconds of time i preached the study of living within a box, 
wages were good and yes their is safety within the box of blinded eyes….

--with no-dreams to ferment i was a blinded seer, 
while in my heart the burning fire faced a fast of dimming light, 
rage on my crazy fire i wanted to say at work-days end, 
but the price to pay for walking alone was in-deed a stone around my neck….

--this inspiration i call living within the shadow of crazy fire, 
remains hidden till one decides to lay their learning entanglement down, 
walking away from the scribes who decide what is 'in' at days hard end, 
running forward in the direction that silence gives to stillness….

--it was in that moment of acquired priceless eye-salve, 
that a blinded seer's eyes once again saw the beauty before, 
not needing to frequent the habitats of broker's money changing lusts, 
i soon overturned their tables of box-making think as i do-isms'....

--tis better now since the burning crazy fire rages again, 
and my coat of many colored pencils once again fits my mind, 
my ears can taste the scent of laughing dancing images, 
and all that comes from wood speaks forth the tongue of who i am….

....if it is not in the heart of who i am as 'just is', 
then why would i give up my right to create 'wood art' as i see fit, 
this glory i now bear has once again learned how to play the stage without a script, 
and in this day i now have remembered how to give the thanks for all i am….

-by flp

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire" *
> 
> *Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tread softly on the mind of a man inspired by imagination,
> since who can afford to play the devil's advocate,
> when those who are caught between the planes of time,
> know no-world to hold them down in audiences of respected places….
> 
> ....and then i remembered an-other time where….
> 
> --i also was seemingly caught out there in a fools paradise,
> begging for bread and wages from those other's dictates,
> those ones who set the standards while not asking if i would play,
> while in my heart the beating rhythm asked how long would i continue….
> 
> --years passed by as i plied my trade to highest bidder,
> but in my dreams i knew the sacrifice of remembered guilt,
> that guilt that stole my innocence from childhood stages,
> till hearing those who knew my best said was time to grow on up….
> 
> --in those days i gave my coat of many colored pencils up,
> and entered the halls of sadened darkness 'think as them',
> who was i to question the 'them' of a respected structured world,
> these one's who took my dreams away and laughed at imagination's foolish ways….
> 
> --i will admit that i tried to play within the rules of their box,
> knowing all too well that a rebel artist is a misfits tale,
> and so for seconds of time i preached the study of living within a box,
> wages were good and yes their is safety within the box of blinded eyes….
> 
> --with no-dreams to ferment i was a blinded seer,
> while in my heart the burning fire faced a fast of dimming light,
> rage on my crazy fire i wanted to say at work-days end,
> but the price to pay for walking alone was in-deed a stone around my neck….
> 
> --this inspiration i call living within the shadow of crazy fire,
> remains hidden till one decides to lay their learning entanglement down,
> walking away from the scribes who decide what is 'in' at days hard end,
> running forward in the direction that silence gives to stillness….
> 
> --it was in that moment of acquired priceless eye-salve,
> that a blinded seer's eyes once again saw the beauty before,
> not needing to frequent the habitats of broker's money changing lusts,
> i soon overturned their tables of box-making think as i do-isms'....
> 
> --tis better now since the burning crazy fire rages again,
> and my coat of many colored pencils once again fits my mind,
> my ears can taste the scent of laughing dancing images,
> and all that comes from wood speaks forth the tongue of who i am….
> 
> ....if it is not in the heart of who i am as 'just is',
> then why would i give up my right to create 'wood art' as i see fit,
> this glory i now bear has once again learned how to play the stage without a script,
> and in this day i now have remembered how to give the thanks for all i am….
> 
> -by flp
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Thanks for the post Frank. You are right in that often we let others define the "box" in which we wander. It takes courage and resolve to follow the less traveled paths that constitute our dreams. And this often does not happen without sanctions being applied when we choose to follow a different path that is outside the defined box in which we are expected to remain.

Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## motthunter

frank said:


> *"Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire" *
> 
> *Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tread softly on the mind of a man inspired by imagination,
> since who can afford to play the devil's advocate,
> when those who are caught between the planes of time,
> know no-world to hold them down in audiences of respected places….
> 
> ....and then i remembered an-other time where….
> 
> --i also was seemingly caught out there in a fools paradise,
> begging for bread and wages from those other's dictates,
> those ones who set the standards while not asking if i would play,
> while in my heart the beating rhythm asked how long would i continue….
> 
> --years passed by as i plied my trade to highest bidder,
> but in my dreams i knew the sacrifice of remembered guilt,
> that guilt that stole my innocence from childhood stages,
> till hearing those who knew my best said was time to grow on up….
> 
> --in those days i gave my coat of many colored pencils up,
> and entered the halls of sadened darkness 'think as them',
> who was i to question the 'them' of a respected structured world,
> these one's who took my dreams away and laughed at imagination's foolish ways….
> 
> --i will admit that i tried to play within the rules of their box,
> knowing all too well that a rebel artist is a misfits tale,
> and so for seconds of time i preached the study of living within a box,
> wages were good and yes their is safety within the box of blinded eyes….
> 
> --with no-dreams to ferment i was a blinded seer,
> while in my heart the burning fire faced a fast of dimming light,
> rage on my crazy fire i wanted to say at work-days end,
> but the price to pay for walking alone was in-deed a stone around my neck….
> 
> --this inspiration i call living within the shadow of crazy fire,
> remains hidden till one decides to lay their learning entanglement down,
> walking away from the scribes who decide what is 'in' at days hard end,
> running forward in the direction that silence gives to stillness….
> 
> --it was in that moment of acquired priceless eye-salve,
> that a blinded seer's eyes once again saw the beauty before,
> not needing to frequent the habitats of broker's money changing lusts,
> i soon overturned their tables of box-making think as i do-isms'....
> 
> --tis better now since the burning crazy fire rages again,
> and my coat of many colored pencils once again fits my mind,
> my ears can taste the scent of laughing dancing images,
> and all that comes from wood speaks forth the tongue of who i am….
> 
> ....if it is not in the heart of who i am as 'just is',
> then why would i give up my right to create 'wood art' as i see fit,
> this glory i now bear has once again learned how to play the stage without a script,
> and in this day i now have remembered how to give the thanks for all i am….
> 
> -by flp
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


nice and warm


----------



## TreeBones

frank said:


> *"Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire" *
> 
> *Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tread softly on the mind of a man inspired by imagination,
> since who can afford to play the devil's advocate,
> when those who are caught between the planes of time,
> know no-world to hold them down in audiences of respected places….
> 
> ....and then i remembered an-other time where….
> 
> --i also was seemingly caught out there in a fools paradise,
> begging for bread and wages from those other's dictates,
> those ones who set the standards while not asking if i would play,
> while in my heart the beating rhythm asked how long would i continue….
> 
> --years passed by as i plied my trade to highest bidder,
> but in my dreams i knew the sacrifice of remembered guilt,
> that guilt that stole my innocence from childhood stages,
> till hearing those who knew my best said was time to grow on up….
> 
> --in those days i gave my coat of many colored pencils up,
> and entered the halls of sadened darkness 'think as them',
> who was i to question the 'them' of a respected structured world,
> these one's who took my dreams away and laughed at imagination's foolish ways….
> 
> --i will admit that i tried to play within the rules of their box,
> knowing all too well that a rebel artist is a misfits tale,
> and so for seconds of time i preached the study of living within a box,
> wages were good and yes their is safety within the box of blinded eyes….
> 
> --with no-dreams to ferment i was a blinded seer,
> while in my heart the burning fire faced a fast of dimming light,
> rage on my crazy fire i wanted to say at work-days end,
> but the price to pay for walking alone was in-deed a stone around my neck….
> 
> --this inspiration i call living within the shadow of crazy fire,
> remains hidden till one decides to lay their learning entanglement down,
> walking away from the scribes who decide what is 'in' at days hard end,
> running forward in the direction that silence gives to stillness….
> 
> --it was in that moment of acquired priceless eye-salve,
> that a blinded seer's eyes once again saw the beauty before,
> not needing to frequent the habitats of broker's money changing lusts,
> i soon overturned their tables of box-making think as i do-isms'....
> 
> --tis better now since the burning crazy fire rages again,
> and my coat of many colored pencils once again fits my mind,
> my ears can taste the scent of laughing dancing images,
> and all that comes from wood speaks forth the tongue of who i am….
> 
> ....if it is not in the heart of who i am as 'just is',
> then why would i give up my right to create 'wood art' as i see fit,
> this glory i now bear has once again learned how to play the stage without a script,
> and in this day i now have remembered how to give the thanks for all i am….
> 
> -by flp
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


What would we do without boxes?
Some of us need them and others wouldnt know there was anything els without the referance point they provide.

I try to round up the corners of my box. Does this mean it is still a box?

Thanks for all your food for thought.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire" *
> 
> *Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tread softly on the mind of a man inspired by imagination,
> since who can afford to play the devil's advocate,
> when those who are caught between the planes of time,
> know no-world to hold them down in audiences of respected places….
> 
> ....and then i remembered an-other time where….
> 
> --i also was seemingly caught out there in a fools paradise,
> begging for bread and wages from those other's dictates,
> those ones who set the standards while not asking if i would play,
> while in my heart the beating rhythm asked how long would i continue….
> 
> --years passed by as i plied my trade to highest bidder,
> but in my dreams i knew the sacrifice of remembered guilt,
> that guilt that stole my innocence from childhood stages,
> till hearing those who knew my best said was time to grow on up….
> 
> --in those days i gave my coat of many colored pencils up,
> and entered the halls of sadened darkness 'think as them',
> who was i to question the 'them' of a respected structured world,
> these one's who took my dreams away and laughed at imagination's foolish ways….
> 
> --i will admit that i tried to play within the rules of their box,
> knowing all too well that a rebel artist is a misfits tale,
> and so for seconds of time i preached the study of living within a box,
> wages were good and yes their is safety within the box of blinded eyes….
> 
> --with no-dreams to ferment i was a blinded seer,
> while in my heart the burning fire faced a fast of dimming light,
> rage on my crazy fire i wanted to say at work-days end,
> but the price to pay for walking alone was in-deed a stone around my neck….
> 
> --this inspiration i call living within the shadow of crazy fire,
> remains hidden till one decides to lay their learning entanglement down,
> walking away from the scribes who decide what is 'in' at days hard end,
> running forward in the direction that silence gives to stillness….
> 
> --it was in that moment of acquired priceless eye-salve,
> that a blinded seer's eyes once again saw the beauty before,
> not needing to frequent the habitats of broker's money changing lusts,
> i soon overturned their tables of box-making think as i do-isms'....
> 
> --tis better now since the burning crazy fire rages again,
> and my coat of many colored pencils once again fits my mind,
> my ears can taste the scent of laughing dancing images,
> and all that comes from wood speaks forth the tongue of who i am….
> 
> ....if it is not in the heart of who i am as 'just is',
> then why would i give up my right to create 'wood art' as i see fit,
> this glory i now bear has once again learned how to play the stage without a script,
> and in this day i now have remembered how to give the thanks for all i am….
> 
> -by flp
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Boxes are not always square but it's inhabitants mostly are…..so…...get out.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire" *
> 
> *Living Within the Shadow of Crazy Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tread softly on the mind of a man inspired by imagination,
> since who can afford to play the devil's advocate,
> when those who are caught between the planes of time,
> know no-world to hold them down in audiences of respected places….
> 
> ....and then i remembered an-other time where….
> 
> --i also was seemingly caught out there in a fools paradise,
> begging for bread and wages from those other's dictates,
> those ones who set the standards while not asking if i would play,
> while in my heart the beating rhythm asked how long would i continue….
> 
> --years passed by as i plied my trade to highest bidder,
> but in my dreams i knew the sacrifice of remembered guilt,
> that guilt that stole my innocence from childhood stages,
> till hearing those who knew my best said was time to grow on up….
> 
> --in those days i gave my coat of many colored pencils up,
> and entered the halls of sadened darkness 'think as them',
> who was i to question the 'them' of a respected structured world,
> these one's who took my dreams away and laughed at imagination's foolish ways….
> 
> --i will admit that i tried to play within the rules of their box,
> knowing all too well that a rebel artist is a misfits tale,
> and so for seconds of time i preached the study of living within a box,
> wages were good and yes their is safety within the box of blinded eyes….
> 
> --with no-dreams to ferment i was a blinded seer,
> while in my heart the burning fire faced a fast of dimming light,
> rage on my crazy fire i wanted to say at work-days end,
> but the price to pay for walking alone was in-deed a stone around my neck….
> 
> --this inspiration i call living within the shadow of crazy fire,
> remains hidden till one decides to lay their learning entanglement down,
> walking away from the scribes who decide what is 'in' at days hard end,
> running forward in the direction that silence gives to stillness….
> 
> --it was in that moment of acquired priceless eye-salve,
> that a blinded seer's eyes once again saw the beauty before,
> not needing to frequent the habitats of broker's money changing lusts,
> i soon overturned their tables of box-making think as i do-isms'....
> 
> --tis better now since the burning crazy fire rages again,
> and my coat of many colored pencils once again fits my mind,
> my ears can taste the scent of laughing dancing images,
> and all that comes from wood speaks forth the tongue of who i am….
> 
> ....if it is not in the heart of who i am as 'just is',
> then why would i give up my right to create 'wood art' as i see fit,
> this glory i now bear has once again learned how to play the stage without a script,
> and in this day i now have remembered how to give the thanks for all i am….
> 
> -by flp
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


....and to think I used to drive from central NH down to Hartford, CT in the mornings and back home at end of the day….4 days a week….in a black steel box on wheels. Those hours did leave me with lots of time to think with my imagination, of all the different sizes and shapes of boxes we surround our-selves with. Glad I got out of that 'boxed in' workin' frame of mind….

Thanks for all your comments here…..and,
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *

*Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*










....your wooden soul, 
is but the sole of your sitting, 
and as all rustic tools of wood, 
your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….










....hand planning….










....with a vivid imagination….










In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.

My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.

One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.

To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.

So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.

Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….










....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….










....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….










....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….










....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.










Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….










....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….










....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….










....close up of froe set….










....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....










....the oak is split….










....clean split….










....looks great….










....now lets rive again….










....an-other shot….










....4 legs….










....'wood art'....!










Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….










....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….










....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….










....rived clean….










....and an-other shot….










....froe is set for the final mallet tap…










....and clean rived again….










....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….










....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….










....'wood art'....!










And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….










....at what some call work and I call play….










I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.

Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Thanks for posting this Frank. I really enjoyed watching the process. I'm anxious to try my own riving. Looks like I'll have to find a way to make myself a froe since that's another thing that's difficult to find down under. I didn't realise you could rive such straight lines. Since our beech is very similar to the maple, it looks like it should be possible. I like your results, even before any joinery is added.

I've recently made a few tool handles using a silver beech sapling I cleared for a trail and some cherry branches that were released after some pruning. I'll have to take some pics and post as one of my projects. I also 'rived' (sort of with an axe) some silver beech and red beech that I took out for firewood and left dry over the summer. This I let dry some more after splitting and then eventually put them on the lathe and made some shaker pegs out of them. I'm happy to say that in all these cases mostly hand tools were used and I went from tree to object without too much noise or power.

My current project is welding a peavey together from some recycled metal parts, to which I will affix one of my thick cherry branches to make the handle. I'll have to get that on here as well when I am done.

Keep on working the wood!


----------



## Treefarmer

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Hi Frank,

I've been meaning to get a froe for ages. So darn expensive. I've been looking in the occasional flea market but no luck yet. Do you see many up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Bob,

I've found several references for making your own froe. It's just a wedge shaped piece of straight steel with a loop on the end. The metal does not need to be hardened/tempered. I'm thinking of welding an old lawn mower blade to a short section of steel pipe.

MotherEarth News has this to say:
"In a pinch, a froe can be made from a section of a leaf-type automobile spring. Cut the metal, heat it and curl one end in a circle 1"-1- 1 /2" in diameter to take the handle. Sharpen the edge and you have a shake-making tool."

And here, there are instructions on how to forge your own, if so inclined, with some hints on what is important in the design of a froe.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Hello Steve and Bob;
--as to the making of a froe, I would make one if I ever needed another one. I have thought and will probably make a smaller version of the one I now have, which was given to me. I do know there are several ways of making them and various wood sites where one can go and get a general idea as Steve has mentioned.

As to your question Bob about seeing froes up in 'my neck of the woods', no. However I will keep my eyes and ears open and if I can acquire one up here at yard//barn or estate sale….I'll pick one up for you. No problem if you should decide to build your own and then don't need an-other as I'll just then keep and have two.

And yes Steve; I also have rived with axe when I'm out in the woods and my froe is back home. Riving is really no-more then just cleaving the wood into 2 pieces and so one can even use homemade oak wedges along with sledge and such to get that process started. So again yes, I also make those oak wedges by axe, maul and froe….what one can do by hand without the need for 'power tools all-ways draws me to exploring more ways to work the wood. Also Steve I look forward to seeing some of those projects you have mentioned above….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

[email protected]


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Ah yes, searching to and frow for a froe..always have an eye out for one here….in Texas. Of course, they should be bigger here, right? Or at least, more plentiful.

Excellent show of froemanship Frank. Looks like that piece of oak had some really straight, almost knot-free grain. Keep us posted on their progression.

Thanks!


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


very cool…thanks for sharing this process…


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


--hi Rob; ....yes it would seem that way….things are all-ways bigger in Texas. Does that mean you have two handed froes down your way….?

--hi Matt, ....'cool', and yes the process is all-ways going forward….I'm only afraid my 'very cool' has in-deed transcended over into the weather also. Thought we where warming up here, but I've been using the wood stoves again for the last week….oh well.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


wow…we actually had a bbq and ate out last night with my sister and brother in law…we did put a fire on in the fire pit…but no need for wood stoves in the morning/night anymore…

i am amazed at teh news and all the crazt weather across this nation the past 6 weeks…endless winter…

i hope it makes summer feel even more wonderful for you in your neck of the woods…


----------



## Grumpy

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Great blog Frank. Nothing like getting back to basics. I had the luck of visiting a farm last weekend. On the farm was a huge shed full of old machinery, tractors, dozers, steam power plants & amongst it all was a pedal powered wood lathe & a bandsaw that Noah must have used.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Hello Grumpy;
--I liked what you said above about "getting back to the basics"....haha, myself I often feel bad if I let the basics get away from me…..LOL.

All I can say is there is great satisfaction on my part when I can leave the shop and get outside and work the wood as others did in 'days gone by'. But even that statement on my part about 'days gone by', shows my lack of thinking….since those days need not be lost if I am in charge of my days….oh well.

I would have liked to have seen the pedal powered wood lathe, and the bandsaw that Noah used, well that would have really been a feast for my eyes.

Great hearing from you….and thank you for your imput….
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Frank- Thank you for the terrific post!! I'm loving this!. Keep it coming, please, you're doing a fantastic job! I'm learning, learning, learning!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood' *
> 
> *Echo-Friendly Ways To Work the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....your wooden soul,
> is but the sole of your sitting,
> and as all rustic tools of wood,
> your rustic spirit creates an image for imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hand planning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with a vivid imagination….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this day of high tech, high price tags and higher yet soaring costs of what many think they need, to have a go at woodworking, along with all those needed add-ons….that one must purchase after the initial major purchase, I am all-ways glad to get back to the roots of woodworking.
> 
> My time in the evenings as of late, has found me outside in the environment here at home, working the wood by hand. During the day I can be found using framing and finish nailer's along with the occasional re-cycle time of compressors….outside much of this week dropping some trees and doing clean-up with a chainsaw and all that noise….hmmm. So is it any wonder that my evenings are spent using froe and mallet and timber slick, I mean what else does it take to work the wood when you really get to thinking about it? And to tell the truth, although the timber slick has been there, I've not had no need to use it yet in these pictures.
> 
> One of my greatest times of connecting with wood is in the process called 'riving' and what can be a faster way of following the 'ripping' path of those wood fibers then with froe and mallet. Riving the wood is faster then ripping with a power saw, can be done out of the boxed in atmosphere of the workshop, no need to have dust systems turned on, therefore no electricity is needed, no need for hearing protection and often produces much stronger wood, since the riving process of the froe follows the wood fibers of the wood. There is no need for great physical strength in riving wood and yes, wood in the natural form of trees after they have been brought down, can still be acquired any-where close to where you live. I often will get folks who after I make that last comment at demonstrations, talks and in writing stories….they will come up to me afterwards and say; "but you don't know where I live". And to those I will reply; "I can go any-where, (on land) and still get wood in it's natural form", and so it is that if one 'wants' enough….they will find a way. Again this type of wood-working//wood-searching means that one will have to start thinking outside the box.
> 
> To my way of thinking, when one says they started a wood project in it's natural state of wood and went on to finish the project throughout the all and various stages of workin' wood….that one has my ultimate respect. To learn woodworking this way will not cost any-one a fortune in money….but, it will cost you much in time. Many say to me; "but where and how do you find the time?" and to this I reply; "we all have the same amount of time and you will spend your-self within the time framed box of what you love to do the most. One can learn to rive and build a box or stool in a weekend, but to learn better wood joints for that same box or stool can take years. This leads up to a question of what you want out of woodworking….do you want to make many wood projects of quantity or are you going to make a few as one of a kind or what is your integrity of satisfaction level. I can make many cabinets, (and a cabinet is only a box) and counter tops, (the top of the box) out of wood in kitchen renovations, but to make one box or stool out of rived wood….that is one of a kind and these are few and in-be-tween. Let me add here also, that I am not dis-respecting any woodworker or any form of woodworking….I just have my own way.
> 
> So I spent three evenings this week outside in my open air workshop, riving up some wood pieces for an up-coming wood days show and demonstration coming up in June. Time to get some of the wood to start curing now, plus I will also be doing some demonstrations of green woodworking by riving and all else. Opening a piece of wood by the process called riving, is much like opening a fresh tomato, potato or some summer squash….and then one looks and the eye of vision tells the story.
> 
> Well lets move this story along, so after lacing on my working boots and putting my safety glasses on, I started the process of debarking a log….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as I was saying earlier, no high tech tools here….just one locking knife, (and yes, make sure that blade can lock) which I get at a local army surplus store for around twenty dollars. I also have de-barking slicks and spudders which I pick up at yard//barn sales….but for this evenings work, this is fast….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is maple wood whish I originally cut down 3 years ago and so I've been letting this one sit outside in the seasons and giving it plenty of time to catch some age and character….I also noticed there is some spalting going on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the bark is just coming of with almost no effort on my part….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....will let this one sit for a few days uncovered and then I will paint the ends and either cover or bring inside my barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is this piece of oak that has been aging also for 3 years….and so after de-barking, I'm going to rive this one for some legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again the tools I'm using….froe, mallet from my wood pile and timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you will notice that no tape measures are used, no power cords and after a few mallet taps the froe is set in the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....close up of froe set….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am now riving and will stop for a picture, (actually it takes me longer to take the pictures then to rive the wood)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the oak is split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....clean split….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks great….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now lets rive again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....4 legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy hands are the result of a fruit-full imagination, so lets leave here and cross over to an-other on the spot-wood-lot and start some more riving of wood. I been busy this week cleaning and clearing some land down from the main house and so here's a fresh cut maple, ready to be rived for a small table//stool. Now on this piece of maple, I am going to break some of the rules of riving, since you will notice that I am not splitting at the pith, or into quarters….and therefore I am not following the 'ray planes'. Some may wonder why and I can only say that occasionally I will test the rules and see if I can get a piece of wood to follow what I am wanting. In the the past I have had some of these come out very good and stable….but yes, I also have had many rejects and then also, how can one show what will go wrong, if one has not played with the rules of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....once again no tape measures here, just an understanding of the wood, wood fibers and how they run, (also called fiber direction) plus a working knowledge of texture. So what I'm marking is for the top and legs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one day from dropping and sawed for length that morning, this one is like slicing butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....rived clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and an-other shot….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....froe is set for the final mallet tap…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and clean rived again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now my imagination decides to lead and so I give it freedom to range….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....of what can be. Next I will show how to do some cleaning and planning of the wood and some simple wood joints to get those legs in place as I create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....'wood art'....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then after I finished workin' on this piece, I looked up and once again gave thanks for being able to see and live….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at what some call work and I call play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I have left out some points of explaining so if any have questions, feel free to ask. I will also try and get a few pictures up soon of much thinner wood riving for pieces such as boxes and small furniture that I also make.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Hello Steve;
--I'm glad you liked the post and pleased that you or any-one for that matter gets some-thing out of what I share. As to the learning, well to tell the truth, I suppose we're all learning….you're learning and I'm learning every time I still pick up a piece of wood. The great thing, (point) about learning is that the experience is open to all….it just takes having an open mind, which means I must get my-self out of my box….hmmm, now where did I leave that lid opener?

....once again I will be posting some more soon on this wood project, just as soon as I get some of the joinery details worked out//worked in for the wood, plus some more riving details also. This happens to be the time of year when I get a lot of green wood, so I'm busy riving different species and letting some dry….while using some as green….oh well.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Coalescing With Wood"*

*Coalescing With Wood*

....my life is lived as a worker of wood, 
these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams, 
where it not so i would have told you so, 
just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…

--yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am, 
just as when i pause in the woods for silence, 
and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also, 
these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….

....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest, 
of the laughter of the gods in times gone past, 
who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and, 
laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….

And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.

Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.

To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.

Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….










....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….










....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….










....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!










Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Thanks for the plane of reference at the end, Frank. I was surprised when I saw the last photo and then it all came into perspective. Now, of course, my "view" of the table is forever altered. I went through the photos firmly convinced of what I was viewing and the end photo completely altered my point of view.

Thanks for the post and the surprise. I enjoyed this. And thanks for the instructional post as well. I really appreciate seeing these.

Have fun.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Ha, a table for two….mice maybe? All along I thought it was a stool. How about a nice vase and perhaps a lamp for the top of the table?

That is a fine example of miniture riving. That sure was a brief case of wood working…..ha…. Thanks.


----------



## sjdickey

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Like Scott I enjoyed your post including the "Whoa!" at the end when seeing the last photo. I always enjoy and look forward to your posts. Keep it up!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


-hi *Scott*; ....and thanks for the comment about having fun! 
Thats what woodworking is for me, actually thats what life as I live it is all about….having fun.

And thanks for that thought on 'plane of reference' and also 'altered viewing'. I'm glad you enjoyed this twist that I threw in here….now you can understand something of what riving wood is all about. One may have what seems to be the perfect piece for riving, but you'll never know for sure till you rive the wood, as one can never see inside the wood before-hand….

-hi *Rob*; ....so you want a vase and lamp….hmmm. Maybe I should also add a stool of sorts or a bench….and then fit this piece in a timber framed room….hmmm. Well keep your eyes open to future postings and time will tell….

Now you've turned the tables again with that comment about a 'brief case' of woodworking….leave it up to you to give me a case of altered thinking…

-hello *sjdickey*; ....and so you are most welcome with your comments. Thanks for coming out of the woodwork and letting me know that you are reading.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

[email protected]


----------



## mrtrim

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


wow ! where in the world did you get that* giant* briefcase ? lol great post frank ! thanks


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Hello mrtrim;
--it takes a 'big briefcase' to carry all my ideas around with me….but the funny part is when folks look at the size of briefcase and then they look at my hands…."*WOW*, look at the size of those Big Hands" !

Thanks for stopping by and I enjoyed your comment….
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


ok…here is the beginner…what is "riving"...I know of a riving knife on a table saw…


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


sorry Frank--reading your posts backwards…just read and saw all the great picts in previous post on the entire "riving" process…

this just made me think of something…what would happen if I read an entire book-backwards??? i wonder if the same pictures would pop in our heads…anyways….its 6:30 am on a saturday…have not had coffee yet…


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Great table. You making a complete set of furniture?


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Coalescing With Wood"*
> 
> *Coalescing With Wood*
> 
> ....my life is lived as a worker of wood,
> these stories i tell are the fruits of my dreams,
> where it not so i would have told you so,
> just as gifted stories tweak my imagination in the all that i am…
> 
> --yes i laugh at my-self for the rustic wood spirit i am,
> just as when i pause in the woods for silence,
> and often out here i can hear the ancient ones laughing also,
> these are as much their stories of laughter as mine….
> 
> ....stories are told among the ancient trees of the forest,
> of the laughter of the gods in times gone past,
> who knows but that one of these gods shall yet walk out of past and,
> laugh again to bring forth the coalescent colors and texture of all that is written in wood….
> 
> And so here's one I've been working on in the evenings out back in one of my outside workshops. White oak which was dropped some 4 years ago and then I brought some of it in last fall, where it has been sitting outside aging this past winter to gather some character. I have in the past been a big fan of the maple woods for woodworking, however as of late I also am enjoying white oak.
> 
> Since this blog story is going to relate to 'riving', I might also mention that white oak is one of the best woods used for green woodworking. Deciduous trees are better known as hardwoods and, white oak rives very clean due to it's straight grain pattern which is much needed and sought after in woodworking, traditional and green. What one needs to understand about green woodworking and the riving process can be stated by learning something of porous woods and then also non-porous woods. Porous woods will fall into the category of hardwoods and non-porous woods make up the softwoods.
> 
> To a woodworker who is wanting to make use of riving and green working of the wood, what ones needs to also understand is that along with understanding porous and non-porous woods, you also need to understand the 'ray plane'. The ray plane crosses the 'growth rings' and therefore makes for a much defined and known way of telling how the wood is going to split. When talking about ray planes one also needs to include an understanding of earlywood and latewood, (springwood and summerwood) in ones thinking mind of vocabulary. Now to further move along here, I will just mention that white oak falls into the category of 'ring porous' and that earlywood (springwood) has larger pores then the latewood (summerwood) smaller pores. Now let me just sum that all up by making this statement….oak has very well established ray planes which can be seen on an end cut log, these ray planes cross the growth rings and it is here that the green woodworker finds a most excellant way and place to rive the wood.
> 
> Having said all the above, I will just proceed on to showing some pictures of some white oak that I have rived using a timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....along with the legs, which also have been rived with the timber framing slick….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have used through tenons here for the wood joinery….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh, did I forget to mention the size of this oak table. Well as you can see….this is also one I'm doing as a first prototype and then I'm also testing some drying and finishing practices herein. Still I have about 3 hours of work time into this one and some hours yet to go…..hmmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


-hi Matt; ....great hearing from you….and, yes feel free to read my stories and pictures any way you want. Myself….I've been know to start in the middle of a book and read both ways back and forth…..

-hi Karson; ....'a complete set of furniture', now you're putting ideas into my head….next thing you know, I'll have to start hiring full time workers and put an assembly line together. *RusticWoodArt Factory Stores *....hmmm….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*

*Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*

....out here is where i was first awakened, 
awakened to what-where-when and why, 
awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name, 
awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….

Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….










....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….










....and….










....and….










....and….










....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for including me on the journey, Frank. I have found that my perspective on sojourns similar to this has changed since reading your posts. There was a time when I would have only noted the "wood art", that you have posted above, only in passing but now there is time to more fully appreciate it for its own sake.

As usual your photography is inspirational.

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks frank. Great post.


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


thanks for letting the city folk wander in the woods…one day i will live in the woods…for now I have to settle for my big redwood in one corner…and my big sycamore in the other…and dream of summer backpaking…

which by the way--is only 26 school days away…ahhhh…and then I will join you in the woods--with a few stars in between!!


----------



## Harold

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Well said Frank…..."inside a box of our own reasoning…." I will have to work on this.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nice one Frank, you lumberjock poet you. Nice read. mike


----------



## jjohn

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I am always inspired when out in the woods. Time to settle, and allow one's thoughts to wonder in it's majesty. How anyone could believe that all this came together through kayos I can not tell.
Great pictures and given time to think.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## dennis

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Beautiful


----------



## toddc

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

There is no response needed really or any that can do justice for the appreciation that I feel for your beautiful and poetic posts. Every now and then I just have to let you know that I read and enjoy them.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I can just imagine all the Possibilities and Opportunities presented to and taken by those trees to arrive at their present stages…

Thanks for sharing your "views".


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I'm loving it Frank, Thanks for the post! When I walk in my timber it's almost like I get absorbed into it. There is a majesty that is eminated from the timber, and a serious respect that we all must give to special places like that. I love to sit, and just listen to the sounds, the trees rustling… woodpeckers and birds… Truely an awesome experience if you just stop and let everything go, and just listen.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities"*
> 
> *Untrammeled Possibilities and Unexpended Opportunities*
> 
> ....out here is where i was first awakened,
> awakened to what-where-when and why,
> awakened to all the un-trammeled possibilities that call my name,
> awakened to the un-expended opportunities i gather to….
> 
> Out here silence starts off as a thing of beauty, but the silence soon passes on to a sound of great talking going on between the different players in this outside play of nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking the woods out here is a chance to let my imagination go….and so it is not long before I be-come lost in the characters of the woods. I will not waste the time with words on these, as that would only be a bringing of their glory down into the realms of lesser, where we are often found as wanting to fit "what is', inside a box of our own reasoning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so in closing, let me ask one question….how straight is trunk of your being….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--so many comments….and so I will try and give some acknowledgments of yes, "I hear and enjoy your comments…."

--hi Scott; ....actually for me the question could be also asked; "was there ever a time when I did not see the 'wood art' around me? And I would have to answer yes indeed. As a child I all-ways saw beyond what other's saw, but then came the day when I was taught to grow up….and still I rebelled about putting away my 'sight'. But life goes on and the adult world creeps in and in order to survive, one must learn to play by their rules as I also became one of them….oh well that was back then. One day I closed the books to all that was written and I was supposed to read and be teaching, and yes I'm better off now since I've got my 'sight' back. 'Once I was blind, but now I can see'....or better yet, I went and got some 'eye salve' so that I could see. Well I should stop for now, since this could become a blog story….great hearing from you….

--hi Karson; ....glad you enjoyed the walk….

--hi Matt; ....yes summer is coming and I'm glad to offer the opportunity for any and all to waunder. I've not yet beheld the redwoods of where you live, so I'm still behind you on that score. Glad to see or read that your still dreaming….and before you know it, you'll be out in those woods also….

--hello Harold; ....we all have many things to work on huh? When I first started being silent, one of the first things I noticed was all the increased activity of sound level….took me some time to stop answering all those extra knocks at my door….great hearing from you….

--hi Mike; ....we're not so much far apart my woodworking friend….

--hello Jim; ....glad to give you some time to think and as I all-ways say; "even in chaos, their is great order…."

--hello Dennis; ....ah yes, beauty…..you are a dreamer also…..

--hi Todd; ....I completely understand….and yes, thanks for occasionally offering a comment just so I know some-ones reading….

--hello Rob; ....as all-ways, I do indeed enjoy how you can present your views and comments upon my images and writings….

--hi Steve; ....ah yes, an-other dreamer you are….maybe someday we'll cross paths out hear in the woods….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Tree Friend...."*

*Tree Friend….*










....drink deeply of the wood that is within, 
and know for a certainty of well be-ing, 
that all that resides in the soul of a tree, 
will yet come to life in the spirit of rustic 'wood art'….

--the gawker's have gone as passing on, 
but you my friend are still much watching and talking, 
these moments of years we shared cannot be forgotten, 
as i still watch and listen to hear what you have to say….

--your slabs of wooden golden maple yet to be, 
will once again bid the gaper's to offer their pocket change, 
and who knows the final destinations your be-ing will reside at, 
till in the newness of this day i pause with silence of tears….

....i have drank deeply from the ambrosia of your sap, 
your age of be-ing was from before my coming here, 
your soul of wood is the finding of my woodworking space, 
and together we are spirits both off the creation of all that is rustic….

-by *flp *

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be posting more on this one, a friend of mine that's time had come, as of yesterday. For today though I will just dwell on what has been….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Tree Friend...."*
> 
> *Tree Friend….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drink deeply of the wood that is within,
> and know for a certainty of well be-ing,
> that all that resides in the soul of a tree,
> will yet come to life in the spirit of rustic 'wood art'….
> 
> --the gawker's have gone as passing on,
> but you my friend are still much watching and talking,
> these moments of years we shared cannot be forgotten,
> as i still watch and listen to hear what you have to say….
> 
> --your slabs of wooden golden maple yet to be,
> will once again bid the gaper's to offer their pocket change,
> and who knows the final destinations your be-ing will reside at,
> till in the newness of this day i pause with silence of tears….
> 
> ....i have drank deeply from the ambrosia of your sap,
> your age of be-ing was from before my coming here,
> your soul of wood is the finding of my woodworking space,
> and together we are spirits both off the creation of all that is rustic….
> 
> -by *flp *
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will be posting more on this one, a friend of mine that's time had come, as of yesterday. For today though I will just dwell on what has been….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

There is both a sense of sadness and joy when this happens. Sadness for the friend whose voice is silenced but joy at the transformations that will occur.

I am sure that whatever projects that this becomes will do justice to the memories that you two have shared.

Thanks for allowing us to participate in this.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Tree Friend...."*
> 
> *Tree Friend….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drink deeply of the wood that is within,
> and know for a certainty of well be-ing,
> that all that resides in the soul of a tree,
> will yet come to life in the spirit of rustic 'wood art'….
> 
> --the gawker's have gone as passing on,
> but you my friend are still much watching and talking,
> these moments of years we shared cannot be forgotten,
> as i still watch and listen to hear what you have to say….
> 
> --your slabs of wooden golden maple yet to be,
> will once again bid the gaper's to offer their pocket change,
> and who knows the final destinations your be-ing will reside at,
> till in the newness of this day i pause with silence of tears….
> 
> ....i have drank deeply from the ambrosia of your sap,
> your age of be-ing was from before my coming here,
> your soul of wood is the finding of my woodworking space,
> and together we are spirits both off the creation of all that is rustic….
> 
> -by *flp *
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will be posting more on this one, a friend of mine that's time had come, as of yesterday. For today though I will just dwell on what has been….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nice. I think it is safe to say that neither of you, tree nor man, are afraid of change.

Enjoy the spoils sometime before it spoils.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Tree Friend...."*
> 
> *Tree Friend….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drink deeply of the wood that is within,
> and know for a certainty of well be-ing,
> that all that resides in the soul of a tree,
> will yet come to life in the spirit of rustic 'wood art'….
> 
> --the gawker's have gone as passing on,
> but you my friend are still much watching and talking,
> these moments of years we shared cannot be forgotten,
> as i still watch and listen to hear what you have to say….
> 
> --your slabs of wooden golden maple yet to be,
> will once again bid the gaper's to offer their pocket change,
> and who knows the final destinations your be-ing will reside at,
> till in the newness of this day i pause with silence of tears….
> 
> ....i have drank deeply from the ambrosia of your sap,
> your age of be-ing was from before my coming here,
> your soul of wood is the finding of my woodworking space,
> and together we are spirits both off the creation of all that is rustic….
> 
> -by *flp *
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will be posting more on this one, a friend of mine that's time had come, as of yesterday. For today though I will just dwell on what has been….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--hello Scott; ....thats the greatness about blogging, I'm writing and letting any who want to read and follow along with me….join in and participate in the journey also. Blogging is really just an online journey that I present to the world of something about the 'who I am'. I remember when there was a time, when I would not have revealed some of what I write….haha, before the internet and blogging….I have volumes of notebooks all stuffed with writings and poetry and drawings and dreams. One of the reasons I never copy write my stuff is there's so much stuff and stuff and stuff, why bother. What I write today is yesterdays words just as soon as I hit the post button….and just as soon as I can I will write some more. Thanks for enjoying the journey….

--hello Rob; ....change is great….it gets me out of the 'box'. What I find boring is doing some-thing, because thats the way it is supposed//always done. Why even the laws of physics and genetics are being re-wrote just as I type these words. Actually in the fields of genetics there really are no-books and so those books are being wrote today. Now when it comes to wood and trees….and I, well we are both on an ongoing change. I remember when I worked wood inside a box, and then I came out of the box and worked wood some more, now I even wonder whats so rustic about RusticWoodArt as all that was yesterday and I'm thinking of trying new 'wood art' laws…..hmmm. Trees know about change, since they are all-ways in a state of constant change….*WOW*, the wisdom that man could learn from trees….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *"Tree Friend...."*
> 
> *Tree Friend….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drink deeply of the wood that is within,
> and know for a certainty of well be-ing,
> that all that resides in the soul of a tree,
> will yet come to life in the spirit of rustic 'wood art'….
> 
> --the gawker's have gone as passing on,
> but you my friend are still much watching and talking,
> these moments of years we shared cannot be forgotten,
> as i still watch and listen to hear what you have to say….
> 
> --your slabs of wooden golden maple yet to be,
> will once again bid the gaper's to offer their pocket change,
> and who knows the final destinations your be-ing will reside at,
> till in the newness of this day i pause with silence of tears….
> 
> ....i have drank deeply from the ambrosia of your sap,
> your age of be-ing was from before my coming here,
> your soul of wood is the finding of my woodworking space,
> and together we are spirits both off the creation of all that is rustic….
> 
> -by *flp *
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will be posting more on this one, a friend of mine that's time had come, as of yesterday. For today though I will just dwell on what has been….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I am truly sorry to hear of a friends passing, I was just reminded again of my/our friend Marks passing and it brought back those old feelings of loss and change again. The good and the bad. The bad for the selfishness we feel for the loss of a companion and the good that they have moved to a better place, the change. As life would have it thats the nature of things to change or die. Eveything in this universe must change or it stops growing and starts dieing. So it is. Change is good. Why do we fear it so? It is the most natural of processes. yet we fear the even thougt of change when we should embrace it with all our hearts, for without it we become stagnet and die. God willing I will except the next change awaiting me and embrace it with heart wide open along with mind and soul. Thanks Frank for reminding us of the necessity of a natural and necessary act of nature. mike


----------



## Frank

*"Slabbin' at More Wood and Planning Safe "*

*Slabbin' at More Wood*

....and so once again the earth has settled, 
the roar of the wind gives place to chance for a change, 
and i am freed to continue my working of the wood, 
since my tree friend has experienced a resurrection into the what of 'wood art'….

And so having some free time….a few hours on Friday to start cleaning up some wood on this one, I preceded to work. What with the cutting and hauling to a wood pile, the small stuff for this winter's soon coming cold, (yes, I know we're barely into spring here) but to the one who does not plan ahead in New England….that one will fall behind….

....and so I will start by posting some pictures of this golden olden maple tree….that time just ran out on. The stump and base of the trunk here are measuring at 38''-40'' across….










....and….










....the length of the trunk that I plan to slab cut is a good 7' in length….










....here we have a shot taken from the base of the trunk and looking forward….










....and yes, I also plan to get some nice wood from this end also….










Now since I am talking about slabbin' wood here with a chainsaw, let me first remind all who are reading or thinking about using a chainsaw as I do here, that certain loss of limb and death await any who are not 'planning safety'....and thinking through the process before they ever pick up a chainsaw. I do not try to scare no-one or any-one, as I learned long ago that scare stories scare none but the dead….it's just that if one is not 'planning safe', (and notice I do not say; "planning for safety)....and why plan for safety since if you have not 'planned safe', then when your world falls inward there will be no-time to plan 'for' safety. Furthermore you want be talking about it and I or some-one else will be explaining the what went wrong to the ones you left behind. I use a Husqvarna 395XP, 7.2 HP and this one is a tool or lethal weapon….and as I tell folks, forget all that stuff about safety chain brake, since when this one is flat out with a 24'' or 36'' bar and you experience 'kick back'....well….hmmm.

Now having said all that, I love chainsawing and slabbin' the wood, so if you were around last year in the fall and want to refresh yourself on some good safety tips that I work by or if your new and want to read the how to's of how I chain saw in 'freehand style', then I will post these links to last years blog stories as they speak much wisdom on chainsawing.

Work Smart, Work Safe, and Live to Work The Wood

McCulloch Super 33

Slab Wood Tales

More Safety, Chainsaw….Broadax

Homelite 26 LCS

Homelite 26 LCS and more…..

Going from Horizontal to Vertical in Freehand

Wood Ballet Dancing in the FreeHand

I will be posting some blog stories up and coming as I precede to start slabbin' and cutting some more on this piece of maple. Actually I started some slab cutting on Saturday afternoon and will be writing more as the days or weeks continue. I am also in the process of maybe acquiring a chainsaw mill, to chainsaw this one and some others and I am also looking into kiln drying instead of the usual air drying that I do….since I am all-ready getting some feedback from folks asking about some tables and furniture that would be placed out of state….and I may need to speed the drying process up somewhat.

....so stay tuned and I will do my best to not disappoint any who are reading.

Now as many who read me know by now….it would be impossible for me to be working the wood and not have my eyes open and my ears tuned in to what this tree is talking. So I will post 2 photos of what I call up and coming 'wood art' which by the time I get done with this tree….will be all around me….

....and so I looked inside….










....and then I stepped back to gaze again….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Slabbin' at More Wood and Planning Safe "*
> 
> *Slabbin' at More Wood*
> 
> ....and so once again the earth has settled,
> the roar of the wind gives place to chance for a change,
> and i am freed to continue my working of the wood,
> since my tree friend has experienced a resurrection into the what of 'wood art'….
> 
> And so having some free time….a few hours on Friday to start cleaning up some wood on this one, I preceded to work. What with the cutting and hauling to a wood pile, the small stuff for this winter's soon coming cold, (yes, I know we're barely into spring here) but to the one who does not plan ahead in New England….that one will fall behind….
> 
> ....and so I will start by posting some pictures of this golden olden maple tree….that time just ran out on. The stump and base of the trunk here are measuring at 38''-40'' across….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the length of the trunk that I plan to slab cut is a good 7' in length….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here we have a shot taken from the base of the trunk and looking forward….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I also plan to get some nice wood from this end also….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since I am talking about slabbin' wood here with a chainsaw, let me first remind all who are reading or thinking about using a chainsaw as I do here, that certain loss of limb and death await any who are not 'planning safety'....and thinking through the process before they ever pick up a chainsaw. I do not try to scare no-one or any-one, as I learned long ago that scare stories scare none but the dead….it's just that if one is not 'planning safe', (and notice I do not say; "planning for safety)....and why plan for safety since if you have not 'planned safe', then when your world falls inward there will be no-time to plan 'for' safety. Furthermore you want be talking about it and I or some-one else will be explaining the what went wrong to the ones you left behind. I use a Husqvarna 395XP, 7.2 HP and this one is a tool or lethal weapon….and as I tell folks, forget all that stuff about safety chain brake, since when this one is flat out with a 24'' or 36'' bar and you experience 'kick back'....well….hmmm.
> 
> Now having said all that, I love chainsawing and slabbin' the wood, so if you were around last year in the fall and want to refresh yourself on some good safety tips that I work by or if your new and want to read the how to's of how I chain saw in 'freehand style', then I will post these links to last years blog stories as they speak much wisdom on chainsawing.
> 
> Work Smart, Work Safe, and Live to Work The Wood
> 
> McCulloch Super 33
> 
> Slab Wood Tales
> 
> More Safety, Chainsaw….Broadax
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS and more…..
> 
> Going from Horizontal to Vertical in Freehand
> 
> Wood Ballet Dancing in the FreeHand
> 
> I will be posting some blog stories up and coming as I precede to start slabbin' and cutting some more on this piece of maple. Actually I started some slab cutting on Saturday afternoon and will be writing more as the days or weeks continue. I am also in the process of maybe acquiring a chainsaw mill, to chainsaw this one and some others and I am also looking into kiln drying instead of the usual air drying that I do….since I am all-ready getting some feedback from folks asking about some tables and furniture that would be placed out of state….and I may need to speed the drying process up somewhat.
> 
> ....so stay tuned and I will do my best to not disappoint any who are reading.
> 
> Now as many who read me know by now….it would be impossible for me to be working the wood and not have my eyes open and my ears tuned in to what this tree is talking. So I will post 2 photos of what I call up and coming 'wood art' which by the time I get done with this tree….will be all around me….
> 
> ....and so I looked inside….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then I stepped back to gaze again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for the post, Frank. That is some serious wood you have to work with. Thanks for the chain saw advice. What you give is sound advice and should be taken to heart.

I enjoyed this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *"Slabbin' at More Wood and Planning Safe "*
> 
> *Slabbin' at More Wood*
> 
> ....and so once again the earth has settled,
> the roar of the wind gives place to chance for a change,
> and i am freed to continue my working of the wood,
> since my tree friend has experienced a resurrection into the what of 'wood art'….
> 
> And so having some free time….a few hours on Friday to start cleaning up some wood on this one, I preceded to work. What with the cutting and hauling to a wood pile, the small stuff for this winter's soon coming cold, (yes, I know we're barely into spring here) but to the one who does not plan ahead in New England….that one will fall behind….
> 
> ....and so I will start by posting some pictures of this golden olden maple tree….that time just ran out on. The stump and base of the trunk here are measuring at 38''-40'' across….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the length of the trunk that I plan to slab cut is a good 7' in length….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here we have a shot taken from the base of the trunk and looking forward….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I also plan to get some nice wood from this end also….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since I am talking about slabbin' wood here with a chainsaw, let me first remind all who are reading or thinking about using a chainsaw as I do here, that certain loss of limb and death await any who are not 'planning safety'....and thinking through the process before they ever pick up a chainsaw. I do not try to scare no-one or any-one, as I learned long ago that scare stories scare none but the dead….it's just that if one is not 'planning safe', (and notice I do not say; "planning for safety)....and why plan for safety since if you have not 'planned safe', then when your world falls inward there will be no-time to plan 'for' safety. Furthermore you want be talking about it and I or some-one else will be explaining the what went wrong to the ones you left behind. I use a Husqvarna 395XP, 7.2 HP and this one is a tool or lethal weapon….and as I tell folks, forget all that stuff about safety chain brake, since when this one is flat out with a 24'' or 36'' bar and you experience 'kick back'....well….hmmm.
> 
> Now having said all that, I love chainsawing and slabbin' the wood, so if you were around last year in the fall and want to refresh yourself on some good safety tips that I work by or if your new and want to read the how to's of how I chain saw in 'freehand style', then I will post these links to last years blog stories as they speak much wisdom on chainsawing.
> 
> Work Smart, Work Safe, and Live to Work The Wood
> 
> McCulloch Super 33
> 
> Slab Wood Tales
> 
> More Safety, Chainsaw….Broadax
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS and more…..
> 
> Going from Horizontal to Vertical in Freehand
> 
> Wood Ballet Dancing in the FreeHand
> 
> I will be posting some blog stories up and coming as I precede to start slabbin' and cutting some more on this piece of maple. Actually I started some slab cutting on Saturday afternoon and will be writing more as the days or weeks continue. I am also in the process of maybe acquiring a chainsaw mill, to chainsaw this one and some others and I am also looking into kiln drying instead of the usual air drying that I do….since I am all-ready getting some feedback from folks asking about some tables and furniture that would be placed out of state….and I may need to speed the drying process up somewhat.
> 
> ....so stay tuned and I will do my best to not disappoint any who are reading.
> 
> Now as many who read me know by now….it would be impossible for me to be working the wood and not have my eyes open and my ears tuned in to what this tree is talking. So I will post 2 photos of what I call up and coming 'wood art' which by the time I get done with this tree….will be all around me….
> 
> ....and so I looked inside….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then I stepped back to gaze again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hi Frank,

Nice piece of wood. I'm glad if a tree's time has come that it falls into (from) your hands as I know you'll see it right.

Wrt kilns, I don't have any experience but I am intending to kiln dry my own lumber too and have spent some time looking at designs and reading about the experience of others. I intend to build a solar kiln - no sense adding to the burden of the planet when nature can do it for you. My main reason is that I cannot rely on using that much power at my site ( which will be provided 100% renewable using micro hydro but may be insufficient for running a giant heater ) but also because, in my case, drying NZ Beech too quickly has been known to cause honeycombing. With a solar kiln, it naturally heats up during the days and cools at night which keeps the wood from stressing from rapid moisture removal and so this way is actually the best way to dry my wood.

I think it's worth considering and making an informed choice.

That 395XP is a beast of a machine and before anyone picks one of those up, I would also recommend a chainsaw safety course - actually I would recommend picking up a much smaller machine for a first timer! If anyone has accidentally experienced even a bit of kickback from a machine like that - even after proper training- I can assure you it will scare the beegees out of you. I'm quite happy with my 357XP which is about 1/2 the size of the 395XP.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *"Slabbin' at More Wood and Planning Safe "*
> 
> *Slabbin' at More Wood*
> 
> ....and so once again the earth has settled,
> the roar of the wind gives place to chance for a change,
> and i am freed to continue my working of the wood,
> since my tree friend has experienced a resurrection into the what of 'wood art'….
> 
> And so having some free time….a few hours on Friday to start cleaning up some wood on this one, I preceded to work. What with the cutting and hauling to a wood pile, the small stuff for this winter's soon coming cold, (yes, I know we're barely into spring here) but to the one who does not plan ahead in New England….that one will fall behind….
> 
> ....and so I will start by posting some pictures of this golden olden maple tree….that time just ran out on. The stump and base of the trunk here are measuring at 38''-40'' across….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the length of the trunk that I plan to slab cut is a good 7' in length….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here we have a shot taken from the base of the trunk and looking forward….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I also plan to get some nice wood from this end also….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since I am talking about slabbin' wood here with a chainsaw, let me first remind all who are reading or thinking about using a chainsaw as I do here, that certain loss of limb and death await any who are not 'planning safety'....and thinking through the process before they ever pick up a chainsaw. I do not try to scare no-one or any-one, as I learned long ago that scare stories scare none but the dead….it's just that if one is not 'planning safe', (and notice I do not say; "planning for safety)....and why plan for safety since if you have not 'planned safe', then when your world falls inward there will be no-time to plan 'for' safety. Furthermore you want be talking about it and I or some-one else will be explaining the what went wrong to the ones you left behind. I use a Husqvarna 395XP, 7.2 HP and this one is a tool or lethal weapon….and as I tell folks, forget all that stuff about safety chain brake, since when this one is flat out with a 24'' or 36'' bar and you experience 'kick back'....well….hmmm.
> 
> Now having said all that, I love chainsawing and slabbin' the wood, so if you were around last year in the fall and want to refresh yourself on some good safety tips that I work by or if your new and want to read the how to's of how I chain saw in 'freehand style', then I will post these links to last years blog stories as they speak much wisdom on chainsawing.
> 
> Work Smart, Work Safe, and Live to Work The Wood
> 
> McCulloch Super 33
> 
> Slab Wood Tales
> 
> More Safety, Chainsaw….Broadax
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS and more…..
> 
> Going from Horizontal to Vertical in Freehand
> 
> Wood Ballet Dancing in the FreeHand
> 
> I will be posting some blog stories up and coming as I precede to start slabbin' and cutting some more on this piece of maple. Actually I started some slab cutting on Saturday afternoon and will be writing more as the days or weeks continue. I am also in the process of maybe acquiring a chainsaw mill, to chainsaw this one and some others and I am also looking into kiln drying instead of the usual air drying that I do….since I am all-ready getting some feedback from folks asking about some tables and furniture that would be placed out of state….and I may need to speed the drying process up somewhat.
> 
> ....so stay tuned and I will do my best to not disappoint any who are reading.
> 
> Now as many who read me know by now….it would be impossible for me to be working the wood and not have my eyes open and my ears tuned in to what this tree is talking. So I will post 2 photos of what I call up and coming 'wood art' which by the time I get done with this tree….will be all around me….
> 
> ....and so I looked inside….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then I stepped back to gaze again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I have been using chain saws since was 20 (I climbed trees for two years then) and to this day they still scare the hell out of me. I am very happy that I am still worried every time I pick up a chain saw and i pick them up quit often.

I wish I had BIG trees on my 5 acre lot, almost everything I have is under 12" so I have probably another 10 years to go before I can think about cutting anything but fire wood and a few turning blanks 

Great pics of the word, I always enjoy reading your posts Frank, Thanks for taking the time to let us into your life.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Slabbin' at More Wood and Planning Safe "*
> 
> *Slabbin' at More Wood*
> 
> ....and so once again the earth has settled,
> the roar of the wind gives place to chance for a change,
> and i am freed to continue my working of the wood,
> since my tree friend has experienced a resurrection into the what of 'wood art'….
> 
> And so having some free time….a few hours on Friday to start cleaning up some wood on this one, I preceded to work. What with the cutting and hauling to a wood pile, the small stuff for this winter's soon coming cold, (yes, I know we're barely into spring here) but to the one who does not plan ahead in New England….that one will fall behind….
> 
> ....and so I will start by posting some pictures of this golden olden maple tree….that time just ran out on. The stump and base of the trunk here are measuring at 38''-40'' across….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the length of the trunk that I plan to slab cut is a good 7' in length….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here we have a shot taken from the base of the trunk and looking forward….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I also plan to get some nice wood from this end also….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since I am talking about slabbin' wood here with a chainsaw, let me first remind all who are reading or thinking about using a chainsaw as I do here, that certain loss of limb and death await any who are not 'planning safety'....and thinking through the process before they ever pick up a chainsaw. I do not try to scare no-one or any-one, as I learned long ago that scare stories scare none but the dead….it's just that if one is not 'planning safe', (and notice I do not say; "planning for safety)....and why plan for safety since if you have not 'planned safe', then when your world falls inward there will be no-time to plan 'for' safety. Furthermore you want be talking about it and I or some-one else will be explaining the what went wrong to the ones you left behind. I use a Husqvarna 395XP, 7.2 HP and this one is a tool or lethal weapon….and as I tell folks, forget all that stuff about safety chain brake, since when this one is flat out with a 24'' or 36'' bar and you experience 'kick back'....well….hmmm.
> 
> Now having said all that, I love chainsawing and slabbin' the wood, so if you were around last year in the fall and want to refresh yourself on some good safety tips that I work by or if your new and want to read the how to's of how I chain saw in 'freehand style', then I will post these links to last years blog stories as they speak much wisdom on chainsawing.
> 
> Work Smart, Work Safe, and Live to Work The Wood
> 
> McCulloch Super 33
> 
> Slab Wood Tales
> 
> More Safety, Chainsaw….Broadax
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS and more…..
> 
> Going from Horizontal to Vertical in Freehand
> 
> Wood Ballet Dancing in the FreeHand
> 
> I will be posting some blog stories up and coming as I precede to start slabbin' and cutting some more on this piece of maple. Actually I started some slab cutting on Saturday afternoon and will be writing more as the days or weeks continue. I am also in the process of maybe acquiring a chainsaw mill, to chainsaw this one and some others and I am also looking into kiln drying instead of the usual air drying that I do….since I am all-ready getting some feedback from folks asking about some tables and furniture that would be placed out of state….and I may need to speed the drying process up somewhat.
> 
> ....so stay tuned and I will do my best to not disappoint any who are reading.
> 
> Now as many who read me know by now….it would be impossible for me to be working the wood and not have my eyes open and my ears tuned in to what this tree is talking. So I will post 2 photos of what I call up and coming 'wood art' which by the time I get done with this tree….will be all around me….
> 
> ....and so I looked inside….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then I stepped back to gaze again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


It is spring…time for the maple dance….

Lot of wood art there, good thing it fell into the hands of a wood artist!

Interesting piece in the last two pictures there, perhaps a box of sorts, an outside-the-box box of course.

Thanks Frank!


----------



## DennisC

frank said:


> *"Slabbin' at More Wood and Planning Safe "*
> 
> *Slabbin' at More Wood*
> 
> ....and so once again the earth has settled,
> the roar of the wind gives place to chance for a change,
> and i am freed to continue my working of the wood,
> since my tree friend has experienced a resurrection into the what of 'wood art'….
> 
> And so having some free time….a few hours on Friday to start cleaning up some wood on this one, I preceded to work. What with the cutting and hauling to a wood pile, the small stuff for this winter's soon coming cold, (yes, I know we're barely into spring here) but to the one who does not plan ahead in New England….that one will fall behind….
> 
> ....and so I will start by posting some pictures of this golden olden maple tree….that time just ran out on. The stump and base of the trunk here are measuring at 38''-40'' across….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the length of the trunk that I plan to slab cut is a good 7' in length….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here we have a shot taken from the base of the trunk and looking forward….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I also plan to get some nice wood from this end also….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now since I am talking about slabbin' wood here with a chainsaw, let me first remind all who are reading or thinking about using a chainsaw as I do here, that certain loss of limb and death await any who are not 'planning safety'....and thinking through the process before they ever pick up a chainsaw. I do not try to scare no-one or any-one, as I learned long ago that scare stories scare none but the dead….it's just that if one is not 'planning safe', (and notice I do not say; "planning for safety)....and why plan for safety since if you have not 'planned safe', then when your world falls inward there will be no-time to plan 'for' safety. Furthermore you want be talking about it and I or some-one else will be explaining the what went wrong to the ones you left behind. I use a Husqvarna 395XP, 7.2 HP and this one is a tool or lethal weapon….and as I tell folks, forget all that stuff about safety chain brake, since when this one is flat out with a 24'' or 36'' bar and you experience 'kick back'....well….hmmm.
> 
> Now having said all that, I love chainsawing and slabbin' the wood, so if you were around last year in the fall and want to refresh yourself on some good safety tips that I work by or if your new and want to read the how to's of how I chain saw in 'freehand style', then I will post these links to last years blog stories as they speak much wisdom on chainsawing.
> 
> Work Smart, Work Safe, and Live to Work The Wood
> 
> McCulloch Super 33
> 
> Slab Wood Tales
> 
> More Safety, Chainsaw….Broadax
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS
> 
> Homelite 26 LCS and more…..
> 
> Going from Horizontal to Vertical in Freehand
> 
> Wood Ballet Dancing in the FreeHand
> 
> I will be posting some blog stories up and coming as I precede to start slabbin' and cutting some more on this piece of maple. Actually I started some slab cutting on Saturday afternoon and will be writing more as the days or weeks continue. I am also in the process of maybe acquiring a chainsaw mill, to chainsaw this one and some others and I am also looking into kiln drying instead of the usual air drying that I do….since I am all-ready getting some feedback from folks asking about some tables and furniture that would be placed out of state….and I may need to speed the drying process up somewhat.
> 
> ....so stay tuned and I will do my best to not disappoint any who are reading.
> 
> Now as many who read me know by now….it would be impossible for me to be working the wood and not have my eyes open and my ears tuned in to what this tree is talking. So I will post 2 photos of what I call up and coming 'wood art' which by the time I get done with this tree….will be all around me….
> 
> ....and so I looked inside….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then I stepped back to gaze again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank,
I have a 14" log in the garage waiting to be cut in half for a bench. I'm really enjoying your previous blogs.


----------



## Frank

*"Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood" *

*Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood*

....when a man//woman walks the walkabout, 
where does the mind of one such as this, 
get past the wall of memories that have been taught, 
so that one can break free and waunder the horizons of time….

--i am the outcome of what has been sealed up within a box, 
till one day i saw that the box was only what other's had dreamed up, 
to keep me in my place of doldrums complaisance, 
those dreams that often turned into the nightmares of chains….

--which i carried around to produce as after their image, 
of what can sell in the world of art and yet was not mine,
my-self was afraid to step out on my own with dreams of imagination, 
to speak for my-self and say this is who i am so love me or hate my work….

--one can never be free till one decides to walk after their own vision, 
so create what is found within your own head, 
keep silence while you are creating that image of a dream, 
and let no-one ever take that dream from within your head….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So while out walking the other week, I started climbing up some ground in this forest of trees….










....till it was not long that through the trees….










....I heard the voice of this one who had been calling my name….










....beauty is this one in-deed, and here awaits one who asks for art….










....so soon I shall re-turn and take this one down….and back to my workshop, where we shall sit together….till our dreams be-come as one….










....why even out hear the widow maker's take on an image of beauty….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *"Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood" *
> 
> *Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood*
> 
> ....when a man//woman walks the walkabout,
> where does the mind of one such as this,
> get past the wall of memories that have been taught,
> so that one can break free and waunder the horizons of time….
> 
> --i am the outcome of what has been sealed up within a box,
> till one day i saw that the box was only what other's had dreamed up,
> to keep me in my place of doldrums complaisance,
> those dreams that often turned into the nightmares of chains….
> 
> --which i carried around to produce as after their image,
> of what can sell in the world of art and yet was not mine,
> my-self was afraid to step out on my own with dreams of imagination,
> to speak for my-self and say this is who i am so love me or hate my work….
> 
> --one can never be free till one decides to walk after their own vision,
> so create what is found within your own head,
> keep silence while you are creating that image of a dream,
> and let no-one ever take that dream from within your head….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So while out walking the other week, I started climbing up some ground in this forest of trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till it was not long that through the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I heard the voice of this one who had been calling my name….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is this one in-deed, and here awaits one who asks for art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so soon I shall re-turn and take this one down….and back to my workshop, where we shall sit together….till our dreams be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....why even out hear the widow maker's take on an image of beauty….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for the post Frank. I enjoy reading them.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood" *
> 
> *Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood*
> 
> ....when a man//woman walks the walkabout,
> where does the mind of one such as this,
> get past the wall of memories that have been taught,
> so that one can break free and waunder the horizons of time….
> 
> --i am the outcome of what has been sealed up within a box,
> till one day i saw that the box was only what other's had dreamed up,
> to keep me in my place of doldrums complaisance,
> those dreams that often turned into the nightmares of chains….
> 
> --which i carried around to produce as after their image,
> of what can sell in the world of art and yet was not mine,
> my-self was afraid to step out on my own with dreams of imagination,
> to speak for my-self and say this is who i am so love me or hate my work….
> 
> --one can never be free till one decides to walk after their own vision,
> so create what is found within your own head,
> keep silence while you are creating that image of a dream,
> and let no-one ever take that dream from within your head….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So while out walking the other week, I started climbing up some ground in this forest of trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till it was not long that through the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I heard the voice of this one who had been calling my name….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is this one in-deed, and here awaits one who asks for art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so soon I shall re-turn and take this one down….and back to my workshop, where we shall sit together….till our dreams be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....why even out hear the widow maker's take on an image of beauty….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, as usual, a very inspirational post. I applaud your courage and ability to "boldly go where you have never gone before". Too often we let others define our boundaries and limits. It takes courage to move off this defined, but relatively safe, path.

Thanks for the post. And your photography is wonderful. It will be interesting to see what commonality that the two of you reach when your dreams merge.

Well done!!


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood" *
> 
> *Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood*
> 
> ....when a man//woman walks the walkabout,
> where does the mind of one such as this,
> get past the wall of memories that have been taught,
> so that one can break free and waunder the horizons of time….
> 
> --i am the outcome of what has been sealed up within a box,
> till one day i saw that the box was only what other's had dreamed up,
> to keep me in my place of doldrums complaisance,
> those dreams that often turned into the nightmares of chains….
> 
> --which i carried around to produce as after their image,
> of what can sell in the world of art and yet was not mine,
> my-self was afraid to step out on my own with dreams of imagination,
> to speak for my-self and say this is who i am so love me or hate my work….
> 
> --one can never be free till one decides to walk after their own vision,
> so create what is found within your own head,
> keep silence while you are creating that image of a dream,
> and let no-one ever take that dream from within your head….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So while out walking the other week, I started climbing up some ground in this forest of trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till it was not long that through the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I heard the voice of this one who had been calling my name….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is this one in-deed, and here awaits one who asks for art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so soon I shall re-turn and take this one down….and back to my workshop, where we shall sit together….till our dreams be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....why even out hear the widow maker's take on an image of beauty….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nice finding. Not sure if it was calling out to you , but it was certainly waving at you.

As always, thanks for the hike…


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *"Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood" *
> 
> *Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood*
> 
> ....when a man//woman walks the walkabout,
> where does the mind of one such as this,
> get past the wall of memories that have been taught,
> so that one can break free and waunder the horizons of time….
> 
> --i am the outcome of what has been sealed up within a box,
> till one day i saw that the box was only what other's had dreamed up,
> to keep me in my place of doldrums complaisance,
> those dreams that often turned into the nightmares of chains….
> 
> --which i carried around to produce as after their image,
> of what can sell in the world of art and yet was not mine,
> my-self was afraid to step out on my own with dreams of imagination,
> to speak for my-self and say this is who i am so love me or hate my work….
> 
> --one can never be free till one decides to walk after their own vision,
> so create what is found within your own head,
> keep silence while you are creating that image of a dream,
> and let no-one ever take that dream from within your head….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So while out walking the other week, I started climbing up some ground in this forest of trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till it was not long that through the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I heard the voice of this one who had been calling my name….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is this one in-deed, and here awaits one who asks for art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so soon I shall re-turn and take this one down….and back to my workshop, where we shall sit together….till our dreams be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....why even out hear the widow maker's take on an image of beauty….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I saw an interview with the gifted comedian Jim Carey. He said every once in a while early in his career, he would go out on stage and purposely bomb in his performance. Saying something to the effect of not wanting audience approval to be overly seductive in molding his creativity.

We all have to toughen ourselves up to criticism if we're ever going to find the gems that reside within us. It ain't like nobody besides ourselves would know what that is anyway!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood" *
> 
> *Doldrums Complaisance and Working the Wood*
> 
> ....when a man//woman walks the walkabout,
> where does the mind of one such as this,
> get past the wall of memories that have been taught,
> so that one can break free and waunder the horizons of time….
> 
> --i am the outcome of what has been sealed up within a box,
> till one day i saw that the box was only what other's had dreamed up,
> to keep me in my place of doldrums complaisance,
> those dreams that often turned into the nightmares of chains….
> 
> --which i carried around to produce as after their image,
> of what can sell in the world of art and yet was not mine,
> my-self was afraid to step out on my own with dreams of imagination,
> to speak for my-self and say this is who i am so love me or hate my work….
> 
> --one can never be free till one decides to walk after their own vision,
> so create what is found within your own head,
> keep silence while you are creating that image of a dream,
> and let no-one ever take that dream from within your head….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So while out walking the other week, I started climbing up some ground in this forest of trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till it was not long that through the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I heard the voice of this one who had been calling my name….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is this one in-deed, and here awaits one who asks for art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so soon I shall re-turn and take this one down….and back to my workshop, where we shall sit together….till our dreams be-come as one….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....why even out hear the widow maker's take on an image of beauty….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--many thanks to all for your wonder-full comments….

--hello Miles; ....great words you have penned out here:
"We all have to toughen ourselves up to criticism"; ....what?, you mean I have to work on my-self….
"the gems that reside within us"; ....I'm a hard rock, but stick around awhile and watch me shine….
"nobody besides ourselves would know what that is anyway"; ....yes, it is pain-full to sit down with our-self and dis-cover 'what that is'....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Where Dreams Are Made"*

*Where Dreams Are Made*

....never having a thought to lay down and rest, 
i was culled from the era's of past, 
into the days of what might be called future quest, 
and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
-by *flp*

How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.

And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.

And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….










....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….










....in front of me….










....to my right….










....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….










....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *"Where Dreams Are Made"*
> 
> *Where Dreams Are Made*
> 
> ....never having a thought to lay down and rest,
> i was culled from the era's of past,
> into the days of what might be called future quest,
> and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
> -by *flp*
> 
> How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.
> 
> And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.
> 
> And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in front of me….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to my right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I too give thanks. Dream a little dream for me. THANKS for the post.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Where Dreams Are Made"*
> 
> *Where Dreams Are Made*
> 
> ....never having a thought to lay down and rest,
> i was culled from the era's of past,
> into the days of what might be called future quest,
> and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
> -by *flp*
> 
> How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.
> 
> And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.
> 
> And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in front of me….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to my right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for inviting us into your cabin. I can well understand why you choose to "make dreams" here. You are blessed to have a retreat like this in which to muse and ponder. I am sure that many of your inspirations are born in here.

I enjoyed visiting with you.


----------



## Steffen

frank said:


> *"Where Dreams Are Made"*
> 
> *Where Dreams Are Made*
> 
> ....never having a thought to lay down and rest,
> i was culled from the era's of past,
> into the days of what might be called future quest,
> and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
> -by *flp*
> 
> How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.
> 
> And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.
> 
> And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in front of me….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to my right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you for yet another blessing Frank…


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Where Dreams Are Made"*
> 
> *Where Dreams Are Made*
> 
> ....never having a thought to lay down and rest,
> i was culled from the era's of past,
> into the days of what might be called future quest,
> and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
> -by *flp*
> 
> How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.
> 
> And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.
> 
> And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in front of me….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to my right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


no pain in looking through those panes. Keep on dreaming, Frank!


----------



## Harold

frank said:


> *"Where Dreams Are Made"*
> 
> *Where Dreams Are Made*
> 
> ....never having a thought to lay down and rest,
> i was culled from the era's of past,
> into the days of what might be called future quest,
> and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
> -by *flp*
> 
> How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.
> 
> And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.
> 
> And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in front of me….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to my right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, can you record sound and share that also? In the first picture it looks like the cabin is resting against the tree, what a wonderful message. Just rest awhile, we'll wait here for you.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Where Dreams Are Made"*
> 
> *Where Dreams Are Made*
> 
> ....never having a thought to lay down and rest,
> i was culled from the era's of past,
> into the days of what might be called future quest,
> and so from this forum i soon was caught out as blest….
> -by *flp*
> 
> How one goes about ending a hard days work, is just as important as how one starts a day of hard work! I all-ways give thanks in the mornings for the opportunity to work….and, then when my day is done, I give thanks for the day.
> 
> And did I also mention, the many times during the day, that I also give thanks? Without 'thanks' in one's own heart….what an opportunity is missed to highlight all the 'moments' that comes one's way.
> 
> And so after giving my day all the greatness of who I am, I ended up out hear the other evening, (as I do many evenings) with camera in hand. So coming upon a door, with opportunity bidding 'well-come', I also invite any who want to step inside and pause for a while….and see as to where dreams are made….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not much need to talk, as the images speak loudly for all their worth….so lets go on through the cabin and sit a spell on the back porch…now looking too my left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in front of me….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to my right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, these feet were made for dreaming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, hope you enjoyed your own dream….and you can stay if you so choose, but I must be getting home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--thank you all for your comments and may we all keep dreaming and giving thanks….

--hi Harold; ....in answer to you question on the matter of sound….well at this point, no….I'm not set up for recording sound. Actually I just prefer to let the images speak//talk for them-selves. I would imagine at times that even my words can take away from what from what the images are saying, but….my fingers just won't stop writing or typing….oh well.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*"Rived Quercus alba"*

*Rived Quercus alba*

....as wood is rived, 
so a tree shows forth one's inner strength, 
by his//her own choosing is man cleaved, 
by the criticism he//she creates….

--show me a tree that hides from on-coming winds, 
and i will show you a man already wrapped in cerecloth, 
while i marvel at the hands of the mighty oak held high, 
i but stand in awe of that one who's genetic dna creates within a critique of scars….

--the trees i have known are gentle giants of their own forest, 
be-coming that way over the span of many seasons, 
so also can the man of shorter seasons hope to gather, 
his//her own gentleness of soul by patience under cleaving….

....my days are shortened by every new morning i awake, 
and where i to dream a thousand more years, 
what would that compare to the wood i have rived, 
where in the parted asunder there is much to see for beauty as strength…..
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rived*....to part by cleaving.

*White Oak*....

*Genus*: Quercus

*Species*: alba

And so, continuing on this journey of riving wood, I spent some time the other week….working on this piece for some bench//stool of sorts. I have already posted some earlier blog stories on 'riving wood' and most of that is done with green wood. However there is also a place for riving wood that has been sitting a few seasons and is starting to cure and gather character.

I cut this piece of white oak down last spring, (2007) so as to clear some land for a leech field I was putting in for an ongoing cabin renovation. Having some time last week and needing to spend some energy at the end of the day for a moments relaxation….I decided to start work on this piece of wood. One can work hard all day long, (and so can I) till in the aftermath of all that work, I still need to slow my body down by creating some more work to do….hmmm. The tools I am using here are very basic and simple, one froe and one mallet….oh yes, my hands, my arms, my eyes and my mind, plus all that wealth of information I have gained from working the wood. I often tell folks and remind folks….if you want to learn about wood, put your books down and get outside to where the trees are….and start learning.

As I was saying, I came, I saw and now I rive…..










....so how does one go about riving a piece of wood that is wider then the riving knife or if one understands riving, one will know that you must be able to get to both sides of the froe with the mallet….no-problem. Actually there never is a real problem with any working of the wood, the problem lies within your//my own head, in that I 'think' there is a problem….again close the book, and go work the wood.










I started riving this piece by working the wood on the right side and about the first 1/3 of the width….










....next I proceeded the the left side and the remaining 2/3's of the wood. These piece of white oak has already seasoned some and yes, one will have to work the wood some here….I mean thats why they call it the 'mighty oak'.....










....so here we have the wood all rived clean and, yes I will do some clean up on this piece with a timber framing slick, ( that however will be an-other blog story)....










....no-thing more beauti-full then a piece of white oak that is weathering and developing it's own character….










....until one tries riving wood, one will never understand the clean lines that can be gotten from understanding the wood and where to place that riving froe. Actually nothing matches the satisfaction I get, from working with wood….as to cutting, (chainsawing) the tree down, riving the wood by hand, cleaning the wood by hand, drying and curing my own wood and then working those wood joints by hand….to the actual finishing of the wood in a completed form of furniture that I present as 'wood art'. Log to furniture and all the in-be-tween by hand….










....white oak again for the legs. I cut these also last spring and then rived them while the wood was green or else I would have probably never gotten this one to part so clean….










....well after all that, it is time to give a test fit….










....now it's time to take a time of moment's sitting and reflect back upon my day….in this my outside workshop, as I pause to give thanks for all that 'just is'....










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Rived Quercus alba"*
> 
> *Rived Quercus alba*
> 
> ....as wood is rived,
> so a tree shows forth one's inner strength,
> by his//her own choosing is man cleaved,
> by the criticism he//she creates….
> 
> --show me a tree that hides from on-coming winds,
> and i will show you a man already wrapped in cerecloth,
> while i marvel at the hands of the mighty oak held high,
> i but stand in awe of that one who's genetic dna creates within a critique of scars….
> 
> --the trees i have known are gentle giants of their own forest,
> be-coming that way over the span of many seasons,
> so also can the man of shorter seasons hope to gather,
> his//her own gentleness of soul by patience under cleaving….
> 
> ....my days are shortened by every new morning i awake,
> and where i to dream a thousand more years,
> what would that compare to the wood i have rived,
> where in the parted asunder there is much to see for beauty as strength…..
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Rived*....to part by cleaving.
> 
> *White Oak*....
> 
> *Genus*: Quercus
> 
> *Species*: alba
> 
> And so, continuing on this journey of riving wood, I spent some time the other week….working on this piece for some bench//stool of sorts. I have already posted some earlier blog stories on 'riving wood' and most of that is done with green wood. However there is also a place for riving wood that has been sitting a few seasons and is starting to cure and gather character.
> 
> I cut this piece of white oak down last spring, (2007) so as to clear some land for a leech field I was putting in for an ongoing cabin renovation. Having some time last week and needing to spend some energy at the end of the day for a moments relaxation….I decided to start work on this piece of wood. One can work hard all day long, (and so can I) till in the aftermath of all that work, I still need to slow my body down by creating some more work to do….hmmm. The tools I am using here are very basic and simple, one froe and one mallet….oh yes, my hands, my arms, my eyes and my mind, plus all that wealth of information I have gained from working the wood. I often tell folks and remind folks….if you want to learn about wood, put your books down and get outside to where the trees are….and start learning.
> 
> As I was saying, I came, I saw and now I rive…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so how does one go about riving a piece of wood that is wider then the riving knife or if one understands riving, one will know that you must be able to get to both sides of the froe with the mallet….no-problem. Actually there never is a real problem with any working of the wood, the problem lies within your//my own head, in that I 'think' there is a problem….again close the book, and go work the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started riving this piece by working the wood on the right side and about the first 1/3 of the width….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I proceeded the the left side and the remaining 2/3's of the wood. These piece of white oak has already seasoned some and yes, one will have to work the wood some here….I mean thats why they call it the 'mighty oak'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here we have the wood all rived clean and, yes I will do some clean up on this piece with a timber framing slick, ( that however will be an-other blog story)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-thing more beauti-full then a piece of white oak that is weathering and developing it's own character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....until one tries riving wood, one will never understand the clean lines that can be gotten from understanding the wood and where to place that riving froe. Actually nothing matches the satisfaction I get, from working with wood….as to cutting, (chainsawing) the tree down, riving the wood by hand, cleaning the wood by hand, drying and curing my own wood and then working those wood joints by hand….to the actual finishing of the wood in a completed form of furniture that I present as 'wood art'. Log to furniture and all the in-be-tween by hand….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....white oak again for the legs. I cut these also last spring and then rived them while the wood was green or else I would have probably never gotten this one to part so clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well after all that, it is time to give a test fit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now it's time to take a time of moment's sitting and reflect back upon my day….in this my outside workshop, as I pause to give thanks for all that 'just is'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

For those of us who have never had the opportunity to use a froe or work with wood in original state I thank you for the tutorial. This was an informative post.

Thanks for sharing the intimacy of this aspect of your woodworking adventure. I appreciate being invited to join you on your journey.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *"Rived Quercus alba"*
> 
> *Rived Quercus alba*
> 
> ....as wood is rived,
> so a tree shows forth one's inner strength,
> by his//her own choosing is man cleaved,
> by the criticism he//she creates….
> 
> --show me a tree that hides from on-coming winds,
> and i will show you a man already wrapped in cerecloth,
> while i marvel at the hands of the mighty oak held high,
> i but stand in awe of that one who's genetic dna creates within a critique of scars….
> 
> --the trees i have known are gentle giants of their own forest,
> be-coming that way over the span of many seasons,
> so also can the man of shorter seasons hope to gather,
> his//her own gentleness of soul by patience under cleaving….
> 
> ....my days are shortened by every new morning i awake,
> and where i to dream a thousand more years,
> what would that compare to the wood i have rived,
> where in the parted asunder there is much to see for beauty as strength…..
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Rived*....to part by cleaving.
> 
> *White Oak*....
> 
> *Genus*: Quercus
> 
> *Species*: alba
> 
> And so, continuing on this journey of riving wood, I spent some time the other week….working on this piece for some bench//stool of sorts. I have already posted some earlier blog stories on 'riving wood' and most of that is done with green wood. However there is also a place for riving wood that has been sitting a few seasons and is starting to cure and gather character.
> 
> I cut this piece of white oak down last spring, (2007) so as to clear some land for a leech field I was putting in for an ongoing cabin renovation. Having some time last week and needing to spend some energy at the end of the day for a moments relaxation….I decided to start work on this piece of wood. One can work hard all day long, (and so can I) till in the aftermath of all that work, I still need to slow my body down by creating some more work to do….hmmm. The tools I am using here are very basic and simple, one froe and one mallet….oh yes, my hands, my arms, my eyes and my mind, plus all that wealth of information I have gained from working the wood. I often tell folks and remind folks….if you want to learn about wood, put your books down and get outside to where the trees are….and start learning.
> 
> As I was saying, I came, I saw and now I rive…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so how does one go about riving a piece of wood that is wider then the riving knife or if one understands riving, one will know that you must be able to get to both sides of the froe with the mallet….no-problem. Actually there never is a real problem with any working of the wood, the problem lies within your//my own head, in that I 'think' there is a problem….again close the book, and go work the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started riving this piece by working the wood on the right side and about the first 1/3 of the width….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I proceeded the the left side and the remaining 2/3's of the wood. These piece of white oak has already seasoned some and yes, one will have to work the wood some here….I mean thats why they call it the 'mighty oak'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here we have the wood all rived clean and, yes I will do some clean up on this piece with a timber framing slick, ( that however will be an-other blog story)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-thing more beauti-full then a piece of white oak that is weathering and developing it's own character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....until one tries riving wood, one will never understand the clean lines that can be gotten from understanding the wood and where to place that riving froe. Actually nothing matches the satisfaction I get, from working with wood….as to cutting, (chainsawing) the tree down, riving the wood by hand, cleaning the wood by hand, drying and curing my own wood and then working those wood joints by hand….to the actual finishing of the wood in a completed form of furniture that I present as 'wood art'. Log to furniture and all the in-be-tween by hand….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....white oak again for the legs. I cut these also last spring and then rived them while the wood was green or else I would have probably never gotten this one to part so clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well after all that, it is time to give a test fit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now it's time to take a time of moment's sitting and reflect back upon my day….in this my outside workshop, as I pause to give thanks for all that 'just is'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hello Frank, Nice to see that you have ah-*rived* at the end of your long day….

Clean lines and nice looking froe, almost looks brand new… Keep on enjoying your daily wind-down work..

Thanks for the post.


----------



## gator9t9

frank said:


> *"Rived Quercus alba"*
> 
> *Rived Quercus alba*
> 
> ....as wood is rived,
> so a tree shows forth one's inner strength,
> by his//her own choosing is man cleaved,
> by the criticism he//she creates….
> 
> --show me a tree that hides from on-coming winds,
> and i will show you a man already wrapped in cerecloth,
> while i marvel at the hands of the mighty oak held high,
> i but stand in awe of that one who's genetic dna creates within a critique of scars….
> 
> --the trees i have known are gentle giants of their own forest,
> be-coming that way over the span of many seasons,
> so also can the man of shorter seasons hope to gather,
> his//her own gentleness of soul by patience under cleaving….
> 
> ....my days are shortened by every new morning i awake,
> and where i to dream a thousand more years,
> what would that compare to the wood i have rived,
> where in the parted asunder there is much to see for beauty as strength…..
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Rived*....to part by cleaving.
> 
> *White Oak*....
> 
> *Genus*: Quercus
> 
> *Species*: alba
> 
> And so, continuing on this journey of riving wood, I spent some time the other week….working on this piece for some bench//stool of sorts. I have already posted some earlier blog stories on 'riving wood' and most of that is done with green wood. However there is also a place for riving wood that has been sitting a few seasons and is starting to cure and gather character.
> 
> I cut this piece of white oak down last spring, (2007) so as to clear some land for a leech field I was putting in for an ongoing cabin renovation. Having some time last week and needing to spend some energy at the end of the day for a moments relaxation….I decided to start work on this piece of wood. One can work hard all day long, (and so can I) till in the aftermath of all that work, I still need to slow my body down by creating some more work to do….hmmm. The tools I am using here are very basic and simple, one froe and one mallet….oh yes, my hands, my arms, my eyes and my mind, plus all that wealth of information I have gained from working the wood. I often tell folks and remind folks….if you want to learn about wood, put your books down and get outside to where the trees are….and start learning.
> 
> As I was saying, I came, I saw and now I rive…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so how does one go about riving a piece of wood that is wider then the riving knife or if one understands riving, one will know that you must be able to get to both sides of the froe with the mallet….no-problem. Actually there never is a real problem with any working of the wood, the problem lies within your//my own head, in that I 'think' there is a problem….again close the book, and go work the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started riving this piece by working the wood on the right side and about the first 1/3 of the width….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I proceeded the the left side and the remaining 2/3's of the wood. These piece of white oak has already seasoned some and yes, one will have to work the wood some here….I mean thats why they call it the 'mighty oak'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here we have the wood all rived clean and, yes I will do some clean up on this piece with a timber framing slick, ( that however will be an-other blog story)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-thing more beauti-full then a piece of white oak that is weathering and developing it's own character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....until one tries riving wood, one will never understand the clean lines that can be gotten from understanding the wood and where to place that riving froe. Actually nothing matches the satisfaction I get, from working with wood….as to cutting, (chainsawing) the tree down, riving the wood by hand, cleaning the wood by hand, drying and curing my own wood and then working those wood joints by hand….to the actual finishing of the wood in a completed form of furniture that I present as 'wood art'. Log to furniture and all the in-be-tween by hand….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....white oak again for the legs. I cut these also last spring and then rived them while the wood was green or else I would have probably never gotten this one to part so clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well after all that, it is time to give a test fit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now it's time to take a time of moment's sitting and reflect back upon my day….in this my outside workshop, as I pause to give thanks for all that 'just is'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Great Pix yes ….great story

So Jessica Alba …is of the Oak family ? oh my !I woulda thought Ochroma pyramidale…....( balsa )

Cool


----------



## gator9t9

frank said:


> *"Rived Quercus alba"*
> 
> *Rived Quercus alba*
> 
> ....as wood is rived,
> so a tree shows forth one's inner strength,
> by his//her own choosing is man cleaved,
> by the criticism he//she creates….
> 
> --show me a tree that hides from on-coming winds,
> and i will show you a man already wrapped in cerecloth,
> while i marvel at the hands of the mighty oak held high,
> i but stand in awe of that one who's genetic dna creates within a critique of scars….
> 
> --the trees i have known are gentle giants of their own forest,
> be-coming that way over the span of many seasons,
> so also can the man of shorter seasons hope to gather,
> his//her own gentleness of soul by patience under cleaving….
> 
> ....my days are shortened by every new morning i awake,
> and where i to dream a thousand more years,
> what would that compare to the wood i have rived,
> where in the parted asunder there is much to see for beauty as strength…..
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Rived*....to part by cleaving.
> 
> *White Oak*....
> 
> *Genus*: Quercus
> 
> *Species*: alba
> 
> And so, continuing on this journey of riving wood, I spent some time the other week….working on this piece for some bench//stool of sorts. I have already posted some earlier blog stories on 'riving wood' and most of that is done with green wood. However there is also a place for riving wood that has been sitting a few seasons and is starting to cure and gather character.
> 
> I cut this piece of white oak down last spring, (2007) so as to clear some land for a leech field I was putting in for an ongoing cabin renovation. Having some time last week and needing to spend some energy at the end of the day for a moments relaxation….I decided to start work on this piece of wood. One can work hard all day long, (and so can I) till in the aftermath of all that work, I still need to slow my body down by creating some more work to do….hmmm. The tools I am using here are very basic and simple, one froe and one mallet….oh yes, my hands, my arms, my eyes and my mind, plus all that wealth of information I have gained from working the wood. I often tell folks and remind folks….if you want to learn about wood, put your books down and get outside to where the trees are….and start learning.
> 
> As I was saying, I came, I saw and now I rive…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so how does one go about riving a piece of wood that is wider then the riving knife or if one understands riving, one will know that you must be able to get to both sides of the froe with the mallet….no-problem. Actually there never is a real problem with any working of the wood, the problem lies within your//my own head, in that I 'think' there is a problem….again close the book, and go work the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started riving this piece by working the wood on the right side and about the first 1/3 of the width….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I proceeded the the left side and the remaining 2/3's of the wood. These piece of white oak has already seasoned some and yes, one will have to work the wood some here….I mean thats why they call it the 'mighty oak'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here we have the wood all rived clean and, yes I will do some clean up on this piece with a timber framing slick, ( that however will be an-other blog story)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-thing more beauti-full then a piece of white oak that is weathering and developing it's own character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....until one tries riving wood, one will never understand the clean lines that can be gotten from understanding the wood and where to place that riving froe. Actually nothing matches the satisfaction I get, from working with wood….as to cutting, (chainsawing) the tree down, riving the wood by hand, cleaning the wood by hand, drying and curing my own wood and then working those wood joints by hand….to the actual finishing of the wood in a completed form of furniture that I present as 'wood art'. Log to furniture and all the in-be-tween by hand….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....white oak again for the legs. I cut these also last spring and then rived them while the wood was green or else I would have probably never gotten this one to part so clean….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well after all that, it is time to give a test fit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now it's time to take a time of moment's sitting and reflect back upon my day….in this my outside workshop, as I pause to give thanks for all that 'just is'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Oh yes I forgot

Ah Rive-a Derci


----------



## Frank

*"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*

*Two Maples….One Pine, and….*

....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop, 
where some trees where culling my name, 
having not much time to pass with endless chatter, 
i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….

--silence…..

....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend, 
one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood, 
who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall, 
while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
-by *flp*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….

....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….










....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….










....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….










....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….










....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….










....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….










....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….










....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..










....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….










....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….










....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## rickbuddy

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Whoa!!!!
Nice lumber, Frank! Can't wait to see what's hiding inside for you to bring out.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Great post, Frank. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

It does look like you have your work "cut" out for you. I am sure that with your vision you will do right by these old friends.

Keep us posted on what discoveries you find hidden within the wood.


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nice frank.

There should be some beautiful grain in the Maple log at the joint of all of those branches.


----------



## gator9t9

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Well you know what they say …."The woodcutter is warmed many times by his wood…." 
I am certainly warmed looking at that big ol maple tree …..
I bet he has been a good friend …
He may be the biggest maple i have ever seen ….
Oh baby ….
I remember the story told by the Arbor Day Foundation ….
A piece of property in Northern California was sold…I think around Humboldt someplace …
Anyway on that property was a large ….really really large Redwood tree maybe 200 ft tall .
I think the buyer bought the property to harvest that tree …
When he cut it down …..
It was very very rotten throughout and when it hit the ground .....it was all crumbles and there was not enuff bd ft of lumber to make a fence around his garden …...The picture in the ARbor day booklet showed the owner of that tree standing on the stump …not smiling ….
But the tree was soon to come down anyway …

What did that story have to do with your Maple and Pines …nothing …cept it is a tree story …
good luck with your trees and chain saw and all involved and 
BE SAFE


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Wow Frank, you're going to enjoy that. I can't wait to see what you do with it…


----------



## BarryW

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Excellent poetry, Frank. And excellent tree…I know you'll do it justice…and appreciate it's sacrifice every day.
Thanks for the inspiring post.


----------



## Backwoods

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nicely done Frank, Nicely done.
I see many good things coming out of all your hard work.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *"Two Maples....One Pine and, ...."*
> 
> *Two Maples….One Pine, and….*
> 
> ....so i stepped outside to the wonders of an outdoor workshop,
> where some trees where culling my name,
> having not much time to pass with endless chatter,
> i reached down and turned my cell-phone off….
> 
> --silence…..
> 
> ....and so i went up last week and payed my respects to an old friend,
> one much wiser then me in all the ways of wood,
> who welcomed me back since our meeting of last fall,
> while even now this one is busy in the giving of thanks….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Getting to be the time of year here when after putting those machines of winter to sleep….I start or have all-ready started the wake up of the machines for summer. Now having said all that, let me jump on ahead here to some trees, (3) that have come my way. I am in the midst of preparing to chainsaw mill these 3 trees into some slabs and maybe also some dimensional lumber. I will be writing and posting some stories and images of the process, once the work gets more under way….that is just as soon as I can get through some serious kayak days around here. I will start out here with a little background information and prep work on these trees and then also proceed too, in future blog stories, to give some information on the chainsaws I am using plus information on the chainsaw mill I will also be slabbing these with….
> 
> ....this pine had reached the time when the the owner needed the tree to come down, so here's one I'm looking forward to slabbing up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....nice base trunk here….and 36''-38'' from side to side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am looking to get about 8'-9' feet of length here of pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will also be looking at chainsawing some dimensional lumber out of the end here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here is a good part of a branch that tapered off and out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and of which I am also looking at for sculpture and lumber….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I will also be chainsaw milling this maple out for some slabs….and if I remember right the length is around 6' here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 34''-36'' from side to side at the base…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also I'm including some more photos of this sugar maple, which I have already started some work on, in order to prepare the trunk for milling of slabs. This maple should yield some great slabs in the length of 7' at 38''-40'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I am also thinking about and how to cut this section here, so as to get some wood with nice form and character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well that wraps it up here for today. However I will leave you with one photo of some 'freehand' chainsaw slabbing that I have already started on with these smaller pieces….and yes, more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt":http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hello to all….;

--hi Rick; ....I believe your reading my mind also. I am always excited to get inside the tree and see what's in the wood….

--hi trifern; .....thanks…..

--hi Scott; ....actually I had to laugh when you mentioned my 'work cut' out. And so again I will add, workin' hard or hardly workin'.....

--hello Karson; ....yes, thats what I'm hoping and believing for also….

--hello Mike; ....now thats what makes this story blogging so good….an-other story within a story. I am all-ways delighted when a photo or story awakens another story within the mind of a reader. I'm glad you took the time to write the story….

--Hi Steve; ....waiting to see what I do with the wood. Haha….some of these slabs may go to a kiln for drying and the other's may air dry. That air drying will take some years down the road….so stick around and well see what happens. Actually some of these I may also sell, especially the ones going to the kiln….I guess I'm all-ways thinking ahead by a few years….but then again, I may do a table or two out of the kiln dried wood….

--hi Barry; ....all-ways glad to hear from one who loves wood and poetry….which makes for some great combinations….

--hello Backwoods; ....glad to have you stopping by. I went over to your website last evening and spent some time getting to know you from over there….great website and a great 'beast' of a portable sawmill….great country also where you are located…..

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*

*Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*

So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.

Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.

Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….










....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….










....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….










....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….










....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....










I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:

*[email protected]*

....more to come….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.
> 
> Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.
> 
> Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ....more to come….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


Ahhhhhhh… the Glamdring… I remember the stories from so long ago… and it looks like they were true… it certainly does cut an honest swath… my hat is off to you, fine sir, for being chosen as the keeper of this tool of legend… there is none worthier… I await further tidings…


----------



## HokieMojo

frank said:


> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.
> 
> Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.
> 
> Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ....more to come….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


If only I lived closer. These look beautiful.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.
> 
> Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.
> 
> Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ....more to come….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


love it!


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.
> 
> Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.
> 
> Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ....more to come….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


Frank,

Those are beautiful pieces of wood.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.
> 
> Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.
> 
> Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ....more to come….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


Very cool Frank.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> *Glamdring and Hard-Rock Sugar Maple*
> 
> So shall we begin….as in a continuation of Hobbit stories for those who waunder much of their life in the woods and glens of the Dark Forest…..Mirkwood.
> 
> Here is a picture of a froe-saw-sword-hammer that will from hence-forth be known by the name of '*Glamdring*'.
> 
> Glamdring was a Noldorian sword, that was first used by Turgon; king of Gondolin in the Battle of the Unnumbered Tears, (Nirnaeth Arnoediad)....during the Years of the Sun, in the First Age….haha; and who says Hobbit's can-not say a mouth-full. I will be writing more on this in the coming days….and then some-time days be-come weeks, so if my story seems to hang….well just remember this one's writing, is one busy hobbit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the chain bar pictured here is 60'' wide and by the time the powerhead is connected on the one end and the idler arm on the other end….the cutting swath of Glamdring is 48''. The chain bar is a *GB bar* of hi-tech titanium alloy steel….not laminated steel and the chainsaw mill is a *GB Lumber Mill*, while the powerhead is a *Husqvarna 395XP* rated at 7.2 HP. The main feature which I believe sets the GB Lumber Mill above other chainsaw mills, is the fact that the powerhead connects directly to the mill head itself and not by the chain bar….which means lots less stress and wear and tear….but then more on this latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all loaded up, so lets go and make some saw-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the saw chain being used here is a ripping chain which I order in rolls of 25' and 100'....guage is .063 and pitch .404. This log was given to me, while the species is; *Sugar Maple*....also known by the name of *Hard Rock Maple*....'*Acer saccharum*'. The log is between 7'-8' in length and by middle of the log, will reach to about 38''-42'' wide in slab. The slabs you see pictured here are milled at 3-1/4'' - 3-1/2'' in thickness….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....truly a table in the wilderness of rustic 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of maybe kiln drying some of these slabs also….and this is only the first log. There awaits an-other one of maple to yet be milled and that one has a width of roughly 36''-38''. So yes, I am offering some of what you now see as slabs and will be also possibly doing some in a thickness of around 2'' in the future for sale….and I can deliver for a charge….and if there are any serious interested parties, you can give me a 'private email' at:
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ....more to come….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


Wow, I don't think you need a planer anymore.. those are some smooth lookin slabs. Nice work.


----------



## Frank

*The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*

*The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*










….into the fire of your eye, 
ran the character of the wood, 
and who was there to welcome my goings, 
but the burnished steel of i….

--my going was but a sweetness of golden syrup, 
and from the tap ran gallons of sap, 
so what was i a doing collecting, 
when the springs of spring sprung ambrosia….

....that was then till in my now of days, 
i milled your sapwood looking for slabs, 
and in the soul of your heartwood you still held more, 
one last piece of steel that shines a taste of beauty….

-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....things you might meet when out walking in the soul of wood….










....just playing with imagination here, looking at inspiration and, all-ways feeling free to express my-self….










....one can say this story started here….third slab from the left, but I know the story started before I was ever on the scene….back before beginning….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''*….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*''


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*
> 
> *The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….into the fire of your eye,
> ran the character of the wood,
> and who was there to welcome my goings,
> but the burnished steel of i….
> 
> --my going was but a sweetness of golden syrup,
> and from the tap ran gallons of sap,
> so what was i a doing collecting,
> when the springs of spring sprung ambrosia….
> 
> ....that was then till in my now of days,
> i milled your sapwood looking for slabs,
> and in the soul of your heartwood you still held more,
> one last piece of steel that shines a taste of beauty….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....things you might meet when out walking in the soul of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just playing with imagination here, looking at inspiration and, all-ways feeling free to express my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one can say this story started here….third slab from the left, but I know the story started before I was ever on the scene….back before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''*….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*''


Thanks Frank. I always enjoy your perspective and posts.


----------



## jn3Woodworks

frank said:


> *The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*
> 
> *The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….into the fire of your eye,
> ran the character of the wood,
> and who was there to welcome my goings,
> but the burnished steel of i….
> 
> --my going was but a sweetness of golden syrup,
> and from the tap ran gallons of sap,
> so what was i a doing collecting,
> when the springs of spring sprung ambrosia….
> 
> ....that was then till in my now of days,
> i milled your sapwood looking for slabs,
> and in the soul of your heartwood you still held more,
> one last piece of steel that shines a taste of beauty….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....things you might meet when out walking in the soul of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just playing with imagination here, looking at inspiration and, all-ways feeling free to express my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one can say this story started here….third slab from the left, but I know the story started before I was ever on the scene….back before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''*….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*''


Beautiful! Thanks for posting this!
-
Jay


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*
> 
> *The Beauty of a Soul in Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….into the fire of your eye,
> ran the character of the wood,
> and who was there to welcome my goings,
> but the burnished steel of i….
> 
> --my going was but a sweetness of golden syrup,
> and from the tap ran gallons of sap,
> so what was i a doing collecting,
> when the springs of spring sprung ambrosia….
> 
> ....that was then till in my now of days,
> i milled your sapwood looking for slabs,
> and in the soul of your heartwood you still held more,
> one last piece of steel that shines a taste of beauty….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....things you might meet when out walking in the soul of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just playing with imagination here, looking at inspiration and, all-ways feeling free to express my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one can say this story started here….third slab from the left, but I know the story started before I was ever on the scene….back before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''*….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*''


cool


----------



## Frank

*Wood From An-Other's Wood Bin*

*Wood From An-Other's Wood Bin*

....and, the beauty that comes from knowing there is a place that I fit in….










....my days are filled with the ever increasing knowledge that this thing I call wood and working, is my place of having found peace within the cosmic center of my universe….










....spalted maple; 38'' wide x 3-1/2'' thick and 7'-8' in length and, this is one that I am working on in the evenings here in my outside 360 degree work-space, while pausing to pass some words with an old friend who is coming to watch….










....watcher's and keeper's of the wood abound out here….










....beauty is many feelings to the mind and soul, but out here I am as 'just is'....










....there is often more wood that surrounds me here, ( what woods do you see….?) then at first meets the eye, so once again I gather from the past and, last years cuttings and start looking at what will be-come of these, for this years wood art….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Wood From An-Other's Wood Bin*
> 
> *Wood From An-Other's Wood Bin*
> 
> ....and, the beauty that comes from knowing there is a place that I fit in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my days are filled with the ever increasing knowledge that this thing I call wood and working, is my place of having found peace within the cosmic center of my universe….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....spalted maple; 38'' wide x 3-1/2'' thick and 7'-8' in length and, this is one that I am working on in the evenings here in my outside 360 degree work-space, while pausing to pass some words with an old friend who is coming to watch….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....watcher's and keeper's of the wood abound out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is many feelings to the mind and soul, but out here I am as 'just is'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there is often more wood that surrounds me here, ( what woods do you see….?) then at first meets the eye, so once again I gather from the past and, last years cuttings and start looking at what will be-come of these, for this years wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Very cool Frank. You make me ponder the rat race I sometimes lead. Thank you for sharing, so that I may, for the moment, live vicariously.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *Wood From An-Other's Wood Bin*
> 
> *Wood From An-Other's Wood Bin*
> 
> ....and, the beauty that comes from knowing there is a place that I fit in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my days are filled with the ever increasing knowledge that this thing I call wood and working, is my place of having found peace within the cosmic center of my universe….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....spalted maple; 38'' wide x 3-1/2'' thick and 7'-8' in length and, this is one that I am working on in the evenings here in my outside 360 degree work-space, while pausing to pass some words with an old friend who is coming to watch….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....watcher's and keeper's of the wood abound out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is many feelings to the mind and soul, but out here I am as 'just is'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there is often more wood that surrounds me here, ( what woods do you see….?) then at first meets the eye, so once again I gather from the past and, last years cuttings and start looking at what will be-come of these, for this years wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


This rat does not race .. I kind of meander and observe then make rat like comments and piss off my manager 

"beauty that comes from knowing there is a place that I fit" I am still looking for that place but home is as close a I have fond.


----------



## Frank

*Jubilant Glory-Be*

*Jubilant Glory-Be*










....detritus wood fiber,
as i shift through these un-sorted images,
that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
where out here i am caught between two worlds….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.

''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''

-by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*

....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.

'*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.

''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....










....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….










....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….










....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….










....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….










....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.

What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.

Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….










....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….










....slivered and weathered grey,
shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….










....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
speak no-words of what can-not be,
and i will show thee of what can yet be,
my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….










....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….










....and so just as i am found within,
my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
stare deep inside this stump of wood,
and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….










And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.

....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
did you think it was thee of may-be me,
and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….

--now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....detritus wood fiber,
> as i shift through these un-sorted images,
> that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
> where out here i am caught between two worlds….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.
> 
> ''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''
> 
> -by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*
> 
> ....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.
> 
> '*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.
> 
> ''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.
> 
> What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.
> 
> Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....slivered and weathered grey,
> shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
> i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
> where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
> speak no-words of what can-not be,
> and i will show thee of what can yet be,
> my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
> out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
> lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
> and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so just as i am found within,
> my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
> stare deep inside this stump of wood,
> and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.
> 
> ....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
> did you think it was thee of may-be me,
> and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
> except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….
> 
> --now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


Frank,

Your eye for beauty is unparalleled.

Lew


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....detritus wood fiber,
> as i shift through these un-sorted images,
> that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
> where out here i am caught between two worlds….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.
> 
> ''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''
> 
> -by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*
> 
> ....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.
> 
> '*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.
> 
> ''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.
> 
> What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.
> 
> Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....slivered and weathered grey,
> shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
> i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
> where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
> speak no-words of what can-not be,
> and i will show thee of what can yet be,
> my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
> out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
> lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
> and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so just as i am found within,
> my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
> stare deep inside this stump of wood,
> and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.
> 
> ....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
> did you think it was thee of may-be me,
> and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
> except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….
> 
> --now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


I wish I had old woods.. I enjoy the new forest and am privileged to be the caretaker (owner for a while) but there is noting like walking in the past of old growth.

''It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door''.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....detritus wood fiber,
> as i shift through these un-sorted images,
> that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
> where out here i am caught between two worlds….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.
> 
> ''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''
> 
> -by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*
> 
> ....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.
> 
> '*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.
> 
> ''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.
> 
> What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.
> 
> Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....slivered and weathered grey,
> shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
> i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
> where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
> speak no-words of what can-not be,
> and i will show thee of what can yet be,
> my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
> out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
> lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
> and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so just as i am found within,
> my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
> stare deep inside this stump of wood,
> and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.
> 
> ....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
> did you think it was thee of may-be me,
> and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
> except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….
> 
> --now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


Hello Frank, Nice post. I'm sure you noticed that final piece has resemblence to the head of a horse or donkey. Of course subsiding to that image would only put you back in a box…

Best of luck in seeing this piece to completion.

Sincerely,


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....detritus wood fiber,
> as i shift through these un-sorted images,
> that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
> where out here i am caught between two worlds….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.
> 
> ''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''
> 
> -by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*
> 
> ....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.
> 
> '*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.
> 
> ''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.
> 
> What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.
> 
> Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....slivered and weathered grey,
> shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
> i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
> where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
> speak no-words of what can-not be,
> and i will show thee of what can yet be,
> my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
> out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
> lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
> and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so just as i am found within,
> my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
> stare deep inside this stump of wood,
> and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.
> 
> ....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
> did you think it was thee of may-be me,
> and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
> except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….
> 
> --now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


*Thank you!*

*Nature is beautiful!*


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....detritus wood fiber,
> as i shift through these un-sorted images,
> that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
> where out here i am caught between two worlds….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.
> 
> ''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''
> 
> -by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*
> 
> ....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.
> 
> '*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.
> 
> ''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.
> 
> What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.
> 
> Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....slivered and weathered grey,
> shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
> i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
> where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
> speak no-words of what can-not be,
> and i will show thee of what can yet be,
> my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
> out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
> lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
> and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so just as i am found within,
> my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
> stare deep inside this stump of wood,
> and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.
> 
> ....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
> did you think it was thee of may-be me,
> and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
> except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….
> 
> --now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


thank you once again for the journey! - not only into your woods but out of the box and into the unknown ready to be discovered and to be put in a box, only to push and pull at the sides longing to be set free again.

I can't remember where I read this, it was either on an Ojibwe website or something by Tolle: when a child sees a bird and asks "what is that", do not reply "It is a bird" because that puts it in a box and the child shall be blocked from "seeing". Rather, respond, "we call it a bird", which leaves the child to watch, wonder, and question.

Thanks for your words, and your photos, Frank.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> *Jubilant Glory-Be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....detritus wood fiber,
> as i shift through these un-sorted images,
> that have a way of re-minding me of my topographic with beauty,
> where out here i am caught between two worlds….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I will start this blog story off with a quote from an-other famous hobbit; Bilbo speaking to Frodo, as repeated by Frodo in reply to a question posed to him by one other hobbit so named Pippin.
> 
> ''*It's a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door. You step into the Road, and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to.*''
> 
> -by *J. R. R. Tolkien*; *The Fellowship Of The Ring* and *Chapter 3*....*Three Is Company*
> 
> ....and so once again I offer a short walk-about, in the woods that surround me here as I waunder a landscape of terra firma, in search of images that give birth to imagination. And yes, you are invited to come along if you should like….only remember, that out here in these woods one might come back and find that his//her head no-longer fits inside the box that those other's of society have said must be. All you need is an open mind, (....hmmm, that might take some getting used to….) some walking boots, and a canteen of water, camera is optional….but a must is pencil and paper.
> 
> '*'It is a dangerous business, ...., going out of your door*''.....! As a young child I read this passage and now some years later, I still hear those words resonating through-out the regions of my head-space….hmmm, come to think of it, is not head-space just an-other name for box-space? Yes, I am one who is all-ways working at freeing my-self from what those other's first told me and indoctrinated me into when I was young and, now so many years and ages latter I'm finding, that out of the box, only means until that next box. So many box's and so many lid's, kind of like all those many clubs I once belonged too….where if one said the right words and laughed on cue, not to mess up the status quo, all was fine.
> 
> ''*Do you realize that this is the very path that goes through Mirkwood, and that if you let it, it might take you to the lonely Mountain or even further and to worse places?*'' So here's my door for today….now; into those realms of the yet un-fore-seen but ever felt. Have you as I have, ever felt that pull to go out beyond and, yet one holds back because the way at first appears to be un-focused? And what if….'what if' one should fail or loose their way, well at least that one now knows the other side of the story and that is….one can never fail, except that one should fail at getting//stepping outside the box. Now having said all that, let me add one more thought….there are no-teachers outside the box and no-books to guide one on the Road….out here one finds that the reason for my asking that all bring pencil and paper is because that one who follows the Road will be writing their own story-book….and so, *turn the page*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, Mirkwood my be-loved. So one wants to study design and furniture building, then come and study how trees create their wood joinery. Take your pencil as we pause here and sit awhile so that one may sketch some designer images on paper….and who knows what will be birthed inside your head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one of the first lessons I learned out here, is that time means no-thing in Mirkwood and that the seasons will pass on great character out here on the Road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now here's an image to light the fire of imagination. I found this one crossing my path as I was moving along the un-tracked foliage of wood-land inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....all-ways remember to add some color to your dreams and one will ever flower in the milieu that one creates….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I can recede back into time for a moment, as I take these images and start processing them within my head-space that I call 'wood art'. And the days pass by….days become weeks, till a time comes when inspiration suddenly un-folds before my eyes and a voice is heard to speak….''now it's time….let's create''.
> 
> What I'm saying is this is how it works for me, been carrying a lot of images inside my head from walking out here in these woods….and if one actually thinks about it, many-many and ever so many images that go off in many directions….but the one thing I know for sure is that they're all 'hot' within my head. Like there's a word play of 'hot within my head', not to be confused with the 'who'-'what'-'where'-'when' of hot. But then if you think about it….why would any-one want to be a hot item? Here today and gone tomorrow, that's what happens to hot items….and once your on top, the games you'll be asked to play just so you can maintain some sort of an image….hmmm. We talk about many things that are 'hot'....but how about 'hot wood'....just got an idea here, so before this is over, I'll show you some of my perspective's on 'hot wood'.
> 
> Well last night I'm sitting inside the house at close of day, when suddenly I hear that voice of inspiration with quested vision, coming to release my imagination. Wow, is all I can say and having learned long ago when the voice comes….don't put off or hold back, so out the door I go to start some prep work on a piece of wood I've been saving now for close to 7 years….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you can see, this ones all-ready starting to awaken in the light of a new day's dawn. One apple wood, Malus pumila….and so it's time to turn the water on and start with a washing for some 'see what is' within the wood fibers of one detritus such as i….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....slivered and weathered grey,
> shimmering goodness from the gods of silver wood,
> i am cast ashore upon this plane of my horizon,
> where i await the hand of one to come and bring forth life….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....yours is the coursing rhythm of pressing on,
> speak no-words of what can-not be,
> and i will show thee of what can yet be,
> my moment of crowning glory was told before beginning….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i am one who paddles the white-water of rivers strewn with boulders,
> out here my mind works with passion that goes some moves ahead,
> lakes of green are but the grass flakes that absorb me some of the time,
> and wood is the anchor that causes me to re-turn to shore….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so just as i am found within,
> my flesh bears the nature of who i am,
> stare deep inside this stump of wood,
> and know a soul-of-wood who longs for you….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so for now, lets continue with a thought I had above about 'hot wood' and more of 'wood art' tales.
> 
> ....who lights the fire that glows from yonder tree,
> did you think it was thee of may-be me,
> and what should one do to explain the mystic powers of one who is free,
> except to give thanks in honor of a jubilant glory-be….
> 
> --now having said all-that i now speak the words of what can be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


....once again I say thanks for all your comments and,

--thank you Lew….

--hi Snowdog; ....these are actually new woods, since even out where this photo was taken, one can still see the remnants of barbed wire from what was once all fields. And as I often tell folks who are out walking these woods and are often surprised at the stone walls right in the middle of a forest….well, it was not so many years ago when New England was about 80% cleared land….and thats why the rocks came. Maybe I'll try and write a short blog story on stone walls and their relationship with the forest here in NH….only thing is, the thought of stone walls all-ways gives me back pain….LOL….

--Rob; ....oh nooooo, not an-other box. And so I'm left wondering about sub-siding, finish-siding, over-siding, under-siding, hmmm….now come to think of it, seems as if I had better get to working on the front of my house here, since I am in desperate need of some new-siding to replace the old-siding….

--hello Dick; ....thanks for stopping by and I'm sure nature is just as beaut-i-full over there in your neck of the woods.

--Debbie; ....great of you to stop by also and drop me some words off. Actually, your-self must be thinking in the same seeing of thought….hmmm, have to think of how that expression came out. Usually when some-one asks me what I'm seeing, I'll turn the table around, empty the box and ask them what's inside.

Have I ever told you about why a new-born child is so filled with praise when one looks into his//her eyes….eyes that shine with beauty? Well that child is just straight out of the heart of One-Good, and they're still remembering what was and who they are like! The problem comes when we older and more wiser in what is supposed to be, have to step into this picture and tell them, (that child) of what we know to be our version of truth. Now if that child is lucky….latter on in life they will remember what beauty is….and after all, beauty is seeing with the eyes of Good. Not that version we wrote about good and bad….but straight from the heart of One-Good….after all was made, 'very good'....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

[email protected]


----------



## Frank

*Wooden Throne's of Power*

*Wooden Throne's of Power*










--*it takes two, to make as one*....

....his and hers to sit side be-side, 
hers and his to share their moments of bliss, 
hers to confide the years they've shared, 
his to remember her beauty of now,

--*and as the years roll on--their shared forest thrones of to-getherness*....

-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## mtcarver

frank said:


> *Wooden Throne's of Power*
> 
> *Wooden Throne's of Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --*it takes two, to make as one*....
> 
> ....his and hers to sit side be-side,
> hers and his to share their moments of bliss,
> hers to confide the years they've shared,
> his to remember her beauty of now,
> 
> --*and as the years roll on--their shared forest thrones of to-getherness*....
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


You have the Soul of a Poet.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Wooden Throne's of Power*
> 
> *Wooden Throne's of Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --*it takes two, to make as one*....
> 
> ....his and hers to sit side be-side,
> hers and his to share their moments of bliss,
> hers to confide the years they've shared,
> his to remember her beauty of now,
> 
> --*and as the years roll on--their shared forest thrones of to-getherness*....
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Beautiful Frank.


----------



## Frank

*Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*

*Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*










....and so twas on one of my visits into the deep woods, 
that i heard the tales of this sword beater called glamdring,
for in the presence of trees and all that speaks of wood,
i first was made aware of the weaponsmith's of gondolin….

--these were//are they who first learned the lineage of steel,
and how to work the metals needed to hold an edge in wood,
were as the times of woodworking continue in the landscape here, 
i sought for teeth that would cut true in the use of wood….

....from within the soul of trees i came to be known as 'one with wood',
and so what came next was an introduction with those other's, 
who worked for wood in the skills that they were taught of old,
and so glamdring was passed on to this maker of 'wood art'….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In writing this blog story of a 'piece' of pine wood which I have slab cut, with the help of Glamdring and one other this past Friday, I am showing maybe more then usual….you be the judge, since if one will look around, they will see various other tools and jigs laying around. Some of these I will describe and, then some I will just let be….unless one wants to pick some tool up and ask a question.

Let me also state that I am *'safety' 365//24//7 *and that is why what I offer is for the better-ment of any who might be interested in the way that I work wood. For what I do, the *factor of safety* is first and foremost, and once I'm in the 'action of wood' mode, it's work--work--work….too many factors going on to think about other things such as video cameras and photos of my-self in the picture. *Safety* is a 'planed existence' of continuing to work with wood and when the camera is on my-self as an individual for this type of woodworking….that is a distraction that I do not need. The art to pre-form for wood with an audience is not my way. I might go on and add that if one wants to see this in action of setting, then one could all-ways email and come visit where I work. Just remember that we will not be sitting in some shop talking of wood, but we will be out there, where the wood speaks as 'action in happening'. And then I also wonder and so I will add, that while working with a camera and my-self in action is not my way, this is to in no-way imply that this cannot be other's ways.

Now to continue with safety and chainsaw milling. Hard hat, gloves, safety glasses, ear muffs, chaps and clearness or focus of mind, are some of the few starters of safety one will be wearing and using. And did you notice I said….'will be wearing and using', well thats just being safety conscious right? The point I'm trying to get across here is that any-thing less then this, is 'planning to have an accident ' and then there's all-ways that mess to clean up afterwards….ugh. The one who is not planning for safety….is planning to have an accident….and then comes ambulatory or death, (might I also add that 'accidents' don't just happen and that this is just a word used for what amounts to not planing to be safe) just as *safety does not just happen….but is an planned event 24/7!*

This one was dropped earlier in the spring//summer and so has been patiently waiting for an opportune time. First cut is all-ways the most important to set up, since all other cuts will ride the wood according to what has been sawed on that first cut. What this means is that any imperfections along the cut from an improperly laid jig, will transfer to all other cuts. My jig that I'm using here is an old ladder, all-ready previous cut pine scrape wedges and then all screwed down with the use of 3-1/2'' deck screws. Fancy….no, made by some known tool company….no, expensive….no, does it work and is this simple….yes! And so let us continue….










....now remember I did say simple….yes, and…..so I will add this is beaut-i-full. Now how about that crotch area and those swirls in the pine….










....well, 3 slabs in the wind and so lets take a breather. I will mention that Glamdring needs some fresh fuel between each cut….since this one is a Husqvarna 395 xp and is over 80 cc, the fuel mixture is 1:33, which also means a fill up of the extra oil unit out there on the end. Some wonder about that extra oil unit out there on the end of the saw and so I will give an explanation here. These saws of this size have adjustments where one can open the oiler up or down and, since this one usually runs with a 36'' bar, I open up all the way. However when one goes past 36'' and into chainsaw mills, it's not going to happen that one can expect to get oil out to the end of a 60'' bar, therefore an extra oiler working with gravity feed is used. The time I spend doing these fill ups and adjustments also gives the engine a moment or moments to just breathe and rest between cuts, while I also move the slab around to it's next place of cure. Although this is only pine and not as heavy as maple or oak, at a slab cut depth of 4''....there's still some weight here….did I hear some-one say that they wanted to come and learn how to work some wood with me….so be pre-pared to sweat….safety again, no shorts….but just look at the beauty of those pine slabs….










....pausing to reflect on the beauty of my outside office space, never could handle that 7:00-4:00 grind, my day starts around 5:00 am and continues throughout the day till around 7:00 pm at night. The rewards though are many….clean air, healthy attitude of mind, the vigor of being physical, landscapes of woodscapes galore, plus if I need fellowship, it's down the hill I ride on the atv to a friends house or the ones who come around from time to time and, then there's all-ways the fellowship of trees. Did I mention the reward of getting to work with wood from start to finish….like dropping the tree, chainsaw milling into slabs, stickering and curing, design, planning the wood, joinery, assembly, and finishing the wood….no-short cuts, so some projects take years to complete plus all those other factors….










....three slab cuts now and all gassed up….










....guess I had better add some oil….Glamdring is ready, I'm ready and my other is ready so lets go and cut again….










....a couple of pictures here of the log these slabs are coming off of….










....and….










....it's really not so much needed to seal the ends of pine this thick, (4'') since the pine sap will actually seal those ends up quite tight. However habits are hard to break and so yes, lets add some red 100% acrylic exterior paint to the ends here. The slabs are now at a reference point of around 36'' wide….










....one last photo as this worker of wood climbs aboard his steel horse and rides for home. And in passing I might add with not a minute to spare, I'm in the garage when the heavens opened up and what a thunderstorm we had….










My next chainsaw mill cut will be on an-other piece of maple, after I finish up with this one. I think I will drop down to around 2'' in thickness and see about getting some two to three more cuts on this one.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## HokieMojo

frank said:


> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so twas on one of my visits into the deep woods,
> that i heard the tales of this sword beater called glamdring,
> for in the presence of trees and all that speaks of wood,
> i first was made aware of the weaponsmith's of gondolin….
> 
> --these were//are they who first learned the lineage of steel,
> and how to work the metals needed to hold an edge in wood,
> were as the times of woodworking continue in the landscape here,
> i sought for teeth that would cut true in the use of wood….
> 
> ....from within the soul of trees i came to be known as 'one with wood',
> and so what came next was an introduction with those other's,
> who worked for wood in the skills that they were taught of old,
> and so glamdring was passed on to this maker of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In writing this blog story of a 'piece' of pine wood which I have slab cut, with the help of Glamdring and one other this past Friday, I am showing maybe more then usual….you be the judge, since if one will look around, they will see various other tools and jigs laying around. Some of these I will describe and, then some I will just let be….unless one wants to pick some tool up and ask a question.
> 
> Let me also state that I am *'safety' 365//24//7 *and that is why what I offer is for the better-ment of any who might be interested in the way that I work wood. For what I do, the *factor of safety* is first and foremost, and once I'm in the 'action of wood' mode, it's work--work--work….too many factors going on to think about other things such as video cameras and photos of my-self in the picture. *Safety* is a 'planed existence' of continuing to work with wood and when the camera is on my-self as an individual for this type of woodworking….that is a distraction that I do not need. The art to pre-form for wood with an audience is not my way. I might go on and add that if one wants to see this in action of setting, then one could all-ways email and come visit where I work. Just remember that we will not be sitting in some shop talking of wood, but we will be out there, where the wood speaks as 'action in happening'. And then I also wonder and so I will add, that while working with a camera and my-self in action is not my way, this is to in no-way imply that this cannot be other's ways.
> 
> Now to continue with safety and chainsaw milling. Hard hat, gloves, safety glasses, ear muffs, chaps and clearness or focus of mind, are some of the few starters of safety one will be wearing and using. And did you notice I said….'will be wearing and using', well thats just being safety conscious right? The point I'm trying to get across here is that any-thing less then this, is 'planning to have an accident ' and then there's all-ways that mess to clean up afterwards….ugh. The one who is not planning for safety….is planning to have an accident….and then comes ambulatory or death, (might I also add that 'accidents' don't just happen and that this is just a word used for what amounts to not planing to be safe) just as *safety does not just happen….but is an planned event 24/7!*
> 
> This one was dropped earlier in the spring//summer and so has been patiently waiting for an opportune time. First cut is all-ways the most important to set up, since all other cuts will ride the wood according to what has been sawed on that first cut. What this means is that any imperfections along the cut from an improperly laid jig, will transfer to all other cuts. My jig that I'm using here is an old ladder, all-ready previous cut pine scrape wedges and then all screwed down with the use of 3-1/2'' deck screws. Fancy….no, made by some known tool company….no, expensive….no, does it work and is this simple….yes! And so let us continue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now remember I did say simple….yes, and…..so I will add this is beaut-i-full. Now how about that crotch area and those swirls in the pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, 3 slabs in the wind and so lets take a breather. I will mention that Glamdring needs some fresh fuel between each cut….since this one is a Husqvarna 395 xp and is over 80 cc, the fuel mixture is 1:33, which also means a fill up of the extra oil unit out there on the end. Some wonder about that extra oil unit out there on the end of the saw and so I will give an explanation here. These saws of this size have adjustments where one can open the oiler up or down and, since this one usually runs with a 36'' bar, I open up all the way. However when one goes past 36'' and into chainsaw mills, it's not going to happen that one can expect to get oil out to the end of a 60'' bar, therefore an extra oiler working with gravity feed is used. The time I spend doing these fill ups and adjustments also gives the engine a moment or moments to just breathe and rest between cuts, while I also move the slab around to it's next place of cure. Although this is only pine and not as heavy as maple or oak, at a slab cut depth of 4''....there's still some weight here….did I hear some-one say that they wanted to come and learn how to work some wood with me….so be pre-pared to sweat….safety again, no shorts….but just look at the beauty of those pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pausing to reflect on the beauty of my outside office space, never could handle that 7:00-4:00 grind, my day starts around 5:00 am and continues throughout the day till around 7:00 pm at night. The rewards though are many….clean air, healthy attitude of mind, the vigor of being physical, landscapes of woodscapes galore, plus if I need fellowship, it's down the hill I ride on the atv to a friends house or the ones who come around from time to time and, then there's all-ways the fellowship of trees. Did I mention the reward of getting to work with wood from start to finish….like dropping the tree, chainsaw milling into slabs, stickering and curing, design, planning the wood, joinery, assembly, and finishing the wood….no-short cuts, so some projects take years to complete plus all those other factors….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....three slab cuts now and all gassed up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....guess I had better add some oil….Glamdring is ready, I'm ready and my other is ready so lets go and cut again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....a couple of pictures here of the log these slabs are coming off of….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it's really not so much needed to seal the ends of pine this thick, (4'') since the pine sap will actually seal those ends up quite tight. However habits are hard to break and so yes, lets add some red 100% acrylic exterior paint to the ends here. The slabs are now at a reference point of around 36'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one last photo as this worker of wood climbs aboard his steel horse and rides for home. And in passing I might add with not a minute to spare, I'm in the garage when the heavens opened up and what a thunderstorm we had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next chainsaw mill cut will be on an-other piece of maple, after I finish up with this one. I think I will drop down to around 2'' in thickness and see about getting some two to three more cuts on this one.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That is amazing. I don't remember ever seeing pines so big.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so twas on one of my visits into the deep woods,
> that i heard the tales of this sword beater called glamdring,
> for in the presence of trees and all that speaks of wood,
> i first was made aware of the weaponsmith's of gondolin….
> 
> --these were//are they who first learned the lineage of steel,
> and how to work the metals needed to hold an edge in wood,
> were as the times of woodworking continue in the landscape here,
> i sought for teeth that would cut true in the use of wood….
> 
> ....from within the soul of trees i came to be known as 'one with wood',
> and so what came next was an introduction with those other's,
> who worked for wood in the skills that they were taught of old,
> and so glamdring was passed on to this maker of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In writing this blog story of a 'piece' of pine wood which I have slab cut, with the help of Glamdring and one other this past Friday, I am showing maybe more then usual….you be the judge, since if one will look around, they will see various other tools and jigs laying around. Some of these I will describe and, then some I will just let be….unless one wants to pick some tool up and ask a question.
> 
> Let me also state that I am *'safety' 365//24//7 *and that is why what I offer is for the better-ment of any who might be interested in the way that I work wood. For what I do, the *factor of safety* is first and foremost, and once I'm in the 'action of wood' mode, it's work--work--work….too many factors going on to think about other things such as video cameras and photos of my-self in the picture. *Safety* is a 'planed existence' of continuing to work with wood and when the camera is on my-self as an individual for this type of woodworking….that is a distraction that I do not need. The art to pre-form for wood with an audience is not my way. I might go on and add that if one wants to see this in action of setting, then one could all-ways email and come visit where I work. Just remember that we will not be sitting in some shop talking of wood, but we will be out there, where the wood speaks as 'action in happening'. And then I also wonder and so I will add, that while working with a camera and my-self in action is not my way, this is to in no-way imply that this cannot be other's ways.
> 
> Now to continue with safety and chainsaw milling. Hard hat, gloves, safety glasses, ear muffs, chaps and clearness or focus of mind, are some of the few starters of safety one will be wearing and using. And did you notice I said….'will be wearing and using', well thats just being safety conscious right? The point I'm trying to get across here is that any-thing less then this, is 'planning to have an accident ' and then there's all-ways that mess to clean up afterwards….ugh. The one who is not planning for safety….is planning to have an accident….and then comes ambulatory or death, (might I also add that 'accidents' don't just happen and that this is just a word used for what amounts to not planing to be safe) just as *safety does not just happen….but is an planned event 24/7!*
> 
> This one was dropped earlier in the spring//summer and so has been patiently waiting for an opportune time. First cut is all-ways the most important to set up, since all other cuts will ride the wood according to what has been sawed on that first cut. What this means is that any imperfections along the cut from an improperly laid jig, will transfer to all other cuts. My jig that I'm using here is an old ladder, all-ready previous cut pine scrape wedges and then all screwed down with the use of 3-1/2'' deck screws. Fancy….no, made by some known tool company….no, expensive….no, does it work and is this simple….yes! And so let us continue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now remember I did say simple….yes, and…..so I will add this is beaut-i-full. Now how about that crotch area and those swirls in the pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, 3 slabs in the wind and so lets take a breather. I will mention that Glamdring needs some fresh fuel between each cut….since this one is a Husqvarna 395 xp and is over 80 cc, the fuel mixture is 1:33, which also means a fill up of the extra oil unit out there on the end. Some wonder about that extra oil unit out there on the end of the saw and so I will give an explanation here. These saws of this size have adjustments where one can open the oiler up or down and, since this one usually runs with a 36'' bar, I open up all the way. However when one goes past 36'' and into chainsaw mills, it's not going to happen that one can expect to get oil out to the end of a 60'' bar, therefore an extra oiler working with gravity feed is used. The time I spend doing these fill ups and adjustments also gives the engine a moment or moments to just breathe and rest between cuts, while I also move the slab around to it's next place of cure. Although this is only pine and not as heavy as maple or oak, at a slab cut depth of 4''....there's still some weight here….did I hear some-one say that they wanted to come and learn how to work some wood with me….so be pre-pared to sweat….safety again, no shorts….but just look at the beauty of those pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pausing to reflect on the beauty of my outside office space, never could handle that 7:00-4:00 grind, my day starts around 5:00 am and continues throughout the day till around 7:00 pm at night. The rewards though are many….clean air, healthy attitude of mind, the vigor of being physical, landscapes of woodscapes galore, plus if I need fellowship, it's down the hill I ride on the atv to a friends house or the ones who come around from time to time and, then there's all-ways the fellowship of trees. Did I mention the reward of getting to work with wood from start to finish….like dropping the tree, chainsaw milling into slabs, stickering and curing, design, planning the wood, joinery, assembly, and finishing the wood….no-short cuts, so some projects take years to complete plus all those other factors….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....three slab cuts now and all gassed up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....guess I had better add some oil….Glamdring is ready, I'm ready and my other is ready so lets go and cut again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....a couple of pictures here of the log these slabs are coming off of….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it's really not so much needed to seal the ends of pine this thick, (4'') since the pine sap will actually seal those ends up quite tight. However habits are hard to break and so yes, lets add some red 100% acrylic exterior paint to the ends here. The slabs are now at a reference point of around 36'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one last photo as this worker of wood climbs aboard his steel horse and rides for home. And in passing I might add with not a minute to spare, I'm in the garage when the heavens opened up and what a thunderstorm we had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next chainsaw mill cut will be on an-other piece of maple, after I finish up with this one. I think I will drop down to around 2'' in thickness and see about getting some two to three more cuts on this one.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thank you for sharing Frank. Awesome!


----------



## PurpLev

frank said:


> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so twas on one of my visits into the deep woods,
> that i heard the tales of this sword beater called glamdring,
> for in the presence of trees and all that speaks of wood,
> i first was made aware of the weaponsmith's of gondolin….
> 
> --these were//are they who first learned the lineage of steel,
> and how to work the metals needed to hold an edge in wood,
> were as the times of woodworking continue in the landscape here,
> i sought for teeth that would cut true in the use of wood….
> 
> ....from within the soul of trees i came to be known as 'one with wood',
> and so what came next was an introduction with those other's,
> who worked for wood in the skills that they were taught of old,
> and so glamdring was passed on to this maker of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In writing this blog story of a 'piece' of pine wood which I have slab cut, with the help of Glamdring and one other this past Friday, I am showing maybe more then usual….you be the judge, since if one will look around, they will see various other tools and jigs laying around. Some of these I will describe and, then some I will just let be….unless one wants to pick some tool up and ask a question.
> 
> Let me also state that I am *'safety' 365//24//7 *and that is why what I offer is for the better-ment of any who might be interested in the way that I work wood. For what I do, the *factor of safety* is first and foremost, and once I'm in the 'action of wood' mode, it's work--work--work….too many factors going on to think about other things such as video cameras and photos of my-self in the picture. *Safety* is a 'planed existence' of continuing to work with wood and when the camera is on my-self as an individual for this type of woodworking….that is a distraction that I do not need. The art to pre-form for wood with an audience is not my way. I might go on and add that if one wants to see this in action of setting, then one could all-ways email and come visit where I work. Just remember that we will not be sitting in some shop talking of wood, but we will be out there, where the wood speaks as 'action in happening'. And then I also wonder and so I will add, that while working with a camera and my-self in action is not my way, this is to in no-way imply that this cannot be other's ways.
> 
> Now to continue with safety and chainsaw milling. Hard hat, gloves, safety glasses, ear muffs, chaps and clearness or focus of mind, are some of the few starters of safety one will be wearing and using. And did you notice I said….'will be wearing and using', well thats just being safety conscious right? The point I'm trying to get across here is that any-thing less then this, is 'planning to have an accident ' and then there's all-ways that mess to clean up afterwards….ugh. The one who is not planning for safety….is planning to have an accident….and then comes ambulatory or death, (might I also add that 'accidents' don't just happen and that this is just a word used for what amounts to not planing to be safe) just as *safety does not just happen….but is an planned event 24/7!*
> 
> This one was dropped earlier in the spring//summer and so has been patiently waiting for an opportune time. First cut is all-ways the most important to set up, since all other cuts will ride the wood according to what has been sawed on that first cut. What this means is that any imperfections along the cut from an improperly laid jig, will transfer to all other cuts. My jig that I'm using here is an old ladder, all-ready previous cut pine scrape wedges and then all screwed down with the use of 3-1/2'' deck screws. Fancy….no, made by some known tool company….no, expensive….no, does it work and is this simple….yes! And so let us continue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now remember I did say simple….yes, and…..so I will add this is beaut-i-full. Now how about that crotch area and those swirls in the pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, 3 slabs in the wind and so lets take a breather. I will mention that Glamdring needs some fresh fuel between each cut….since this one is a Husqvarna 395 xp and is over 80 cc, the fuel mixture is 1:33, which also means a fill up of the extra oil unit out there on the end. Some wonder about that extra oil unit out there on the end of the saw and so I will give an explanation here. These saws of this size have adjustments where one can open the oiler up or down and, since this one usually runs with a 36'' bar, I open up all the way. However when one goes past 36'' and into chainsaw mills, it's not going to happen that one can expect to get oil out to the end of a 60'' bar, therefore an extra oiler working with gravity feed is used. The time I spend doing these fill ups and adjustments also gives the engine a moment or moments to just breathe and rest between cuts, while I also move the slab around to it's next place of cure. Although this is only pine and not as heavy as maple or oak, at a slab cut depth of 4''....there's still some weight here….did I hear some-one say that they wanted to come and learn how to work some wood with me….so be pre-pared to sweat….safety again, no shorts….but just look at the beauty of those pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pausing to reflect on the beauty of my outside office space, never could handle that 7:00-4:00 grind, my day starts around 5:00 am and continues throughout the day till around 7:00 pm at night. The rewards though are many….clean air, healthy attitude of mind, the vigor of being physical, landscapes of woodscapes galore, plus if I need fellowship, it's down the hill I ride on the atv to a friends house or the ones who come around from time to time and, then there's all-ways the fellowship of trees. Did I mention the reward of getting to work with wood from start to finish….like dropping the tree, chainsaw milling into slabs, stickering and curing, design, planning the wood, joinery, assembly, and finishing the wood….no-short cuts, so some projects take years to complete plus all those other factors….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....three slab cuts now and all gassed up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....guess I had better add some oil….Glamdring is ready, I'm ready and my other is ready so lets go and cut again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....a couple of pictures here of the log these slabs are coming off of….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it's really not so much needed to seal the ends of pine this thick, (4'') since the pine sap will actually seal those ends up quite tight. However habits are hard to break and so yes, lets add some red 100% acrylic exterior paint to the ends here. The slabs are now at a reference point of around 36'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one last photo as this worker of wood climbs aboard his steel horse and rides for home. And in passing I might add with not a minute to spare, I'm in the garage when the heavens opened up and what a thunderstorm we had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next chainsaw mill cut will be on an-other piece of maple, after I finish up with this one. I think I will drop down to around 2'' in thickness and see about getting some two to three more cuts on this one.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


that is truly awesome… thanks for sharing. I never knew you could do that with a chainsaw… me likey!


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> *Glamdring and The Chainsaw Milling of Pine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so twas on one of my visits into the deep woods,
> that i heard the tales of this sword beater called glamdring,
> for in the presence of trees and all that speaks of wood,
> i first was made aware of the weaponsmith's of gondolin….
> 
> --these were//are they who first learned the lineage of steel,
> and how to work the metals needed to hold an edge in wood,
> were as the times of woodworking continue in the landscape here,
> i sought for teeth that would cut true in the use of wood….
> 
> ....from within the soul of trees i came to be known as 'one with wood',
> and so what came next was an introduction with those other's,
> who worked for wood in the skills that they were taught of old,
> and so glamdring was passed on to this maker of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In writing this blog story of a 'piece' of pine wood which I have slab cut, with the help of Glamdring and one other this past Friday, I am showing maybe more then usual….you be the judge, since if one will look around, they will see various other tools and jigs laying around. Some of these I will describe and, then some I will just let be….unless one wants to pick some tool up and ask a question.
> 
> Let me also state that I am *'safety' 365//24//7 *and that is why what I offer is for the better-ment of any who might be interested in the way that I work wood. For what I do, the *factor of safety* is first and foremost, and once I'm in the 'action of wood' mode, it's work--work--work….too many factors going on to think about other things such as video cameras and photos of my-self in the picture. *Safety* is a 'planed existence' of continuing to work with wood and when the camera is on my-self as an individual for this type of woodworking….that is a distraction that I do not need. The art to pre-form for wood with an audience is not my way. I might go on and add that if one wants to see this in action of setting, then one could all-ways email and come visit where I work. Just remember that we will not be sitting in some shop talking of wood, but we will be out there, where the wood speaks as 'action in happening'. And then I also wonder and so I will add, that while working with a camera and my-self in action is not my way, this is to in no-way imply that this cannot be other's ways.
> 
> Now to continue with safety and chainsaw milling. Hard hat, gloves, safety glasses, ear muffs, chaps and clearness or focus of mind, are some of the few starters of safety one will be wearing and using. And did you notice I said….'will be wearing and using', well thats just being safety conscious right? The point I'm trying to get across here is that any-thing less then this, is 'planning to have an accident ' and then there's all-ways that mess to clean up afterwards….ugh. The one who is not planning for safety….is planning to have an accident….and then comes ambulatory or death, (might I also add that 'accidents' don't just happen and that this is just a word used for what amounts to not planing to be safe) just as *safety does not just happen….but is an planned event 24/7!*
> 
> This one was dropped earlier in the spring//summer and so has been patiently waiting for an opportune time. First cut is all-ways the most important to set up, since all other cuts will ride the wood according to what has been sawed on that first cut. What this means is that any imperfections along the cut from an improperly laid jig, will transfer to all other cuts. My jig that I'm using here is an old ladder, all-ready previous cut pine scrape wedges and then all screwed down with the use of 3-1/2'' deck screws. Fancy….no, made by some known tool company….no, expensive….no, does it work and is this simple….yes! And so let us continue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now remember I did say simple….yes, and…..so I will add this is beaut-i-full. Now how about that crotch area and those swirls in the pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well, 3 slabs in the wind and so lets take a breather. I will mention that Glamdring needs some fresh fuel between each cut….since this one is a Husqvarna 395 xp and is over 80 cc, the fuel mixture is 1:33, which also means a fill up of the extra oil unit out there on the end. Some wonder about that extra oil unit out there on the end of the saw and so I will give an explanation here. These saws of this size have adjustments where one can open the oiler up or down and, since this one usually runs with a 36'' bar, I open up all the way. However when one goes past 36'' and into chainsaw mills, it's not going to happen that one can expect to get oil out to the end of a 60'' bar, therefore an extra oiler working with gravity feed is used. The time I spend doing these fill ups and adjustments also gives the engine a moment or moments to just breathe and rest between cuts, while I also move the slab around to it's next place of cure. Although this is only pine and not as heavy as maple or oak, at a slab cut depth of 4''....there's still some weight here….did I hear some-one say that they wanted to come and learn how to work some wood with me….so be pre-pared to sweat….safety again, no shorts….but just look at the beauty of those pine slabs….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....pausing to reflect on the beauty of my outside office space, never could handle that 7:00-4:00 grind, my day starts around 5:00 am and continues throughout the day till around 7:00 pm at night. The rewards though are many….clean air, healthy attitude of mind, the vigor of being physical, landscapes of woodscapes galore, plus if I need fellowship, it's down the hill I ride on the atv to a friends house or the ones who come around from time to time and, then there's all-ways the fellowship of trees. Did I mention the reward of getting to work with wood from start to finish….like dropping the tree, chainsaw milling into slabs, stickering and curing, design, planning the wood, joinery, assembly, and finishing the wood….no-short cuts, so some projects take years to complete plus all those other factors….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....three slab cuts now and all gassed up….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....guess I had better add some oil….Glamdring is ready, I'm ready and my other is ready so lets go and cut again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....a couple of pictures here of the log these slabs are coming off of….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it's really not so much needed to seal the ends of pine this thick, (4'') since the pine sap will actually seal those ends up quite tight. However habits are hard to break and so yes, lets add some red 100% acrylic exterior paint to the ends here. The slabs are now at a reference point of around 36'' wide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one last photo as this worker of wood climbs aboard his steel horse and rides for home. And in passing I might add with not a minute to spare, I'm in the garage when the heavens opened up and what a thunderstorm we had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next chainsaw mill cut will be on an-other piece of maple, after I finish up with this one. I think I will drop down to around 2'' in thickness and see about getting some two to three more cuts on this one.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Wow, Frank… that is pretty cool.


----------



## Frank

*Reflections on Beavers and Trees*

*Reflections on Beavers and Trees*

Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.

Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?

And so here we are….










....not a care in the world….









....and this one's used to humans watching….










....so he//she decides to put on a show….










....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….










....and down there and under is beavers home….










....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….










....next area to be put under water….










....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

Thanks for allowing us to wander about with you. As usual the photos are interesting and present your unique perspective.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for allowing me in your world.


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


This brings up some thoughts i've had that i hope you don't mind me picking your brain about.

I say the Beaver has a distinct advantage over humans. In that he isn't affected by trendy ideas of what his natural behavior and surroundings should be like.

I see a major flaw in the popular notion from the human perspective, that what the beaver might do, and particularly what the human being DOES, represents some form of "destruction". I'm saying both are only able to temporarily alter the environment, not destroy it.

I don't know the lifespan of a grasshopper. But i venture to guess its short enough that he may view someones lawn getting mowed as utter destruction of his environment. Likewise, a forest fire or human loggers only seems destructive to we humans in relation to our lifespan.

I believe the good news is this. That in the big scheme of things, we humans are not only good stewards of the planet, but we couldn't be poor stewards if we made it a point to be. All we can do is make asthetically poor choices analogous of carpeting and drapes during our temporary stay here.

Thank you for all your wonderful pictures of the exquisite choice of decor you've chosen in your life surroundings.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Frank, how would you explain the beaver's choice to double cut such a huge tree? And I never knew they would be comfortable cutting so high up the trunk. All that chewing and hanging on to the tree. Unless of course my perception of height is off…what would you guess is the rough diameter of that big tree?

...or …perhaps two different beavers? A Texas beaver and a NH beaver?

Thanks for the post…


----------



## woodspar

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Yeah, I thought that was an interesting picture… maybe he thought it might be easier higher up…


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Miles;

--very interesting thought patterns you have brought forth here and so I will touch on one….

In talking of 'what' beavers 'might' do and the human 'does', you have stated; "both are only able to temporarily alter the environment, not destroy it."

I only wish that you had elaborated more upon this thought, since I'm not so sure that I understand where you are coming from.

By saying that beavers can change the landscape of this planet, there can be and still is the knowledge that this can be viewed as good or bad//create and destroy by the many. Next comes my comparing them with bulldozers which often alter our landscape also, but from where one sits this also can be viewed as create or destroy. An example of this could be found right out back and to the side of my house and that of which I speak of is called an English Barn.

We first got//found the English Barn back around 2000 sitting on some property some 60 miles south of us and waiting to be pushed down by a dozer. Some of the community there had gotten a little upset at all the land development going on, and all those old barns just being pushed over, to make way for asphalt and concrete slab house. Now from where those folks were sitting, they viewed this as a form of destruction which to them was bad//destroy….since they were losing a part of their community as it had been. From where I sat then and now, I would have to say that I viewed//view this as a chance to create good, since had not 'change' been happening….I would not have gotten that barn.

Now lets re-turn back to beavers again….and expand some upon the words of 'create' and-or 'destroy', which I tend to view and label as 'change'. Some would say, as history does, that much of our landscape was changed here in New England when beavers caught the eyes of trappers and a 'hot' item was marketed for money. I've even read that much of Canada being settled at the time it was, is due to fur trappers moving into and throughout the area. What was the beaver's landscape now becomes a landscape that expands as humans move in and well what comes next is called a change of landscape…..religion, politics, education, society, which in turn creates more 'stuff'. Again we move forward and so comes buildings, cleared land….hmmm, does one ever think of cleared land and what change that brings? Here in NH we have a saying that we grow rocks, (granite rocks) and I can tell you that these rocks are the plague of gardeners. But why do we have those rocks which are so frequent up here which just keep coming back….one could study what is called the 'little ice age', but one would have to still continue forward to when and how we first settled the land up here. At one time all of our land became close to 80% clear cut of trees for farming and those trees were burned. So many trees actually, that they were not even all used for firewood, but burned in place out on the land. Winters are rough and cold in New England, so when the land was cleared, there no-longer was the protection of trees to insulate the ground cover and so what came next was a word we have up here called 'frost heaves'....drive down our roads here in the winter time and one will see signs that say; ''watch out for frost heaves.'' Well when the frost heaves were introduced to Nh this meant that all those rocks that had lain under dirt were and are still being pushed upward each and every year. Next came the need for change again since the farmer had to do something with all those rocks….so this is where and when an extraordinary phenomena was introduced to New England fields which in turn became woods again, stone walls. Stone walls, stone piles and all those other names we call those 'things' of stone, walk out into the woods today, miles from any-thing else except for forest and woods and one will see stone walls and piles of stone.

I must add here that I'm still having to find ways of adding to my landscape here every year with all those extra and new stones and rocks that the landscape just keeps on bringing forth….one must have an imagination for what to do with rocks….LOL.

So next I might ask; when you say, ''both, (beavers and humans) are only able to temporarily alter the environment,'' I'm not sure I'm following or understanding what you saying? Those stone walls and piles of stone out there in those woods were there before I came to planet earth and will be there long after I leave planet earth….and when time passes on many years from now and the stone walls fall down, they are still not going to just disappear back into the ground. However those stone walls were never part of the landscape here in New England in the first place….and so our landscape was//is altered by what was first set in motion till we now have stone walls//stone piles. What I'm saying is that change is more then just temporary and that change will set things in motion that can and does alter the landscapes of the physical….and how we view that change is what makes us able to live with the beaver, since I would say the beaver was here before we were.

Sorry if this has been long, and more sorry really that it's not long enough with more time spent on dealing with those beavers, but work is calling me and then of course….if you want to continue this discussion I will be happy to write more.

I'm really glad you stopped by and for your thoughts….yes they are welcome….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Rob;
--sorry about being slow here with your question….
Actually 2-3 year old beavers can reach a length of 35''-40'' and older ones can be in the range of 47'' and greater. Now lets say his//her tail is around 8''-10'' long….there's still a lot of beaver length there to stand upon. The weight of beavers can start out at 35-60 pounds and it's not unheard of to find one with age at 70- 80 pounds.

I will have to get back down there maybe this evening and do some measuring of the diameters and such….so check back and I'll post those sizes and more thoughts.

Actually there are different types of beavers….some which build dams and some which offer other activities….stay tuned.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## BroDave

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


*"And I never knew they would be comfortable cutting so high up the trunk. All that chewing and hanging on to the tree. Unless of course my perception of height is off…"*

Snow, as in the beaver was standing on top of it when it chewed the high cut.
Most likely, a second beaver took over the felling after the first had moved on, was forced out or eaten.

All three happen regularly with the latter not occurring often enough.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Ah yes… it wasn't the beaver that took his vitamins…. snow… of course, how quickly I forget down here in the desert… Good catch, Dave.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


....and yes, I don't want to think about that word spelled….*s-n-o-w*....ugh.

So lets talk dimensions here….ground to first cut is 19'' and then first cut to second cut is again 19''.....










....while the width of this beech tree is 10'' across.










I thought it kind of interesting that both cuts measured in at a rough 19'' each and, also odd….since how many workers of wood use a measurement of 19''?

--thank you Dave….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


..or same beaver, using the first notch as a step….?? Just think if we could only make cuts at only the same length, every time….Thanks for the follow up Frank….


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great blog Frank. Nice pictures.


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Morning Frank. Thanks for your response.

I'd have to argue your points about the stone not belonging in your neck of the woods in the"first place". I say there is no such thing as first place. Nothing is as it orginally was. No environment on the planet isn't the product of massive upheaval and change. No environment will escape future upheaval and change.

Once we recognise that change is the only thing constant, why do we humans continually beat ourselves up when we participate in this very natural occurance in the world? To reject change, seems to me, is to reject the natural world as it really is.

I see a problem with this popular thought for at least the past 2 or 3 generations, of telling people that they are somehow seperate from the natural world and its processes. We are not seperate. We are beings designed from the very bowels of the planet. Can the Earth make an unnatural creature?

We humans can produce some unsightly surroundings. But so do glaciers, volcanoes, forest fires, swarms of locust, earthquakes, hurricanes, tornados, termites, floods and yes…even Beavers. Yet only one of these gets viewed as really harmful and an unnatural impact on the environment?

We can continue to beat ourselves up as a species. But at what cost? I say we see the high cost right now to the mental well being of the human species, continually hammered with guilt and remorse for being the creature that he basically is.

Whats really at issue in enviromental concerns is one of asthetic taste. An issue of what kind of surroundings are the most pleasing during our very short stay here. None of which, whether pleasing or displeasing to our taste, will make a damn bit of difference in the big picture of this third rock from the sun. We don't have the capability of having a say so in what this planet will be like a million years from now. To think we do is to swell our heads to a level that would make the planet burst out in a huge belly laugh if it could.

I think its time we celebrated our species incapacity to do meaningful harm. We need to celebrate our place in the natural world. Right now we are like the man on vacation in paradise who can't seem to have a good time for thinking about how much money its costing him. 
Thanks for allowing my two cents worth!


----------



## BroDave

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Looking at the pictures again it looks as though the bottom cut was made after the first.
It looks more fresh, lighter color, and there are a lot shavings around the stump that I wouldn't think they would all be in that neat of a pile had they been done before the snow fall or after. I bet the tree was felled in the winter and was chewed on again this spring or early summer.

Can't figure out why most of the branches aren't gone though..


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


ha specualation, guessing… we just have to let Frank interview the beaver…that's the only solution..

Good detective work Dave!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


--well lets see if I can get back down there soon, actually I was down there earlier this week and took some new photos of the dams this clan's been busy making.

And yes, I did say 'dams',....like in busy beavers; architectural woodworking wonders are what these creatures are! I will be doing a blog story with updates soon on the dams and some more of the territory that covers their ground.

--and now, Rob wants me to interview the beavers….whats a woodworker to do….LOL.
--hi Dave; ....thanks for your input here with the beaver activity….
--hi Miles; ....very interesting 'two cents' of writing you have contributed and very well thought out….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Very nice, Frank… I always enjoy your walks.


----------



## SPMaximus

frank said:


> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> *Reflections on Beavers and Trees*
> 
> Out here in the woods, I am part of a whole picture where what happens with wood….also happens to all involved with wood, plus those un-in-volved with wood….hmmm, are any who are really non-existent from wood? Can a worker of wood be selfish and think that it's all about wood and that all else will just have to take care of them-selves. Well the answer is yes and no, one can be selfish and think only of their needs when going for wood, but in the end we all pay for un-healthy attitudes of working with wood and the habitat of a forest environment.
> 
> Beavers and trees and water and how the landscape can be changed by beavers or humans who are busy 'beavering away'. Just some thoughts here from one who works with both and would not want to see this scene before mine eyes all clear cut for an-other sub-division of asphalt roads and concrete slab homes. But then as much as I welcome the creatures of the woods, I am some-times at a loss when it comes to what a beaver and his clan can do. This beaver has been working here for some years now….started above the pond, has worked the pond and dam and now has moved on to below the dam, where he is busy daming up on downstream. And so yes, up in my neck of the woods beavers and bulldoziers are known for changing the landscape of New England. Now what about stone walls….?
> 
> And so here we are….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....not a care in the world….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this one's used to humans watching….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so he//she decides to put on a show….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this is the entry way into Beaver's World….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down there and under is beavers home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a beaver can do with those gouging tools is what happens when a beech tree gets in the way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next area to be put under water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....still seems to me that….and so I'll just pause and get my bearings with reflections of trees in water….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


im thinking, maybe a beaver cut the lower part of the tree, then gave up, and a human came in and chewed at a higher up position


----------



## Frank

*Looking at Jonke*

*Looking at Jonke*










....and so i went walking in search of some jonke,
that there word of middle age time frame of mind,
and what i found was not some more latin names for juncus,
but what i searched for was before mine eyes all-ready as 'junk art'....

--one can get so lost in the definitions that are imposed upon us,
till it seems that our mind just can-not shake free and see,
those boxes are ever around to drown the imagination of mind,
while other's pray to keep the heavens closed and mortals in chains….

--it makes no-difference whether i work with wood or souls of men,
the stories i write are designed to let the souls of both go free,
and many are they who just shake their heads in dis-belief,
to wonder about this one who asks only for the grace to say thanks….

--when working with wood i know that godspeed walks with me,
while talking with men i ask that all have grace to be free,
where walking for the looking of what some call junk,
i have seen the beauties of rustic spirits called junkets of jubilee….

--the one who gathers treasure of junk has the eyes of god,
those fingers that work the articles of junk are patience of years un-told,
not as recycled but in the stories we live as works of new creations,
till at some future reference out of time i can say thanks in-deed,

....and so an artist went a walking to find some piece to place in-side,
imagination is a strange partner to pull a chair up along be-side,
till in my union of artful waundering i saw an aborning coming along-side,
this work of art-full 'wood art' had no place to live except as out-side…. 
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so these are lessons on creativity and notes on the subject of what it means to be inspired. And let me go on to add that this is not the only way….it just happens to be my way, according to the workings within my head. Imagination spreads her wings and takes to flight, while inspiration rides within her bowels waiting to be brought forth as an egg that can then be nurtured till the moment of reckoning. Some have asked me and, then there is all-ways the long running debate on; "whats the difference between the craftsman and the artisan….?" Books have been penned on this subject, talks and courses in our higher levels of education are given, debates are nurtured with the ever so many various degrees of opinions, while the answer can be made made very clear through a simple test of one's senses.

Take one or many of equal number….of artisans and craftsmen into the alley-ways of their social environment. Now this can be done in the big//small city, in the backyards of suburbia, in the heart of the mid-west….east coast….west coast, be it desert, mountains, waterways, forests, sidewalks and street-walks, schools of learning at all levels and in play-room….class-room….lab-room and field-room; etc. Now once there, tell them to create and here's the dividing asunder of the two….artisan//craftsman. The artisan will start creating right there on the spot….while the craftsman will start gathering right there to take back to their shop. What I'm saying is that for the artisan, all the world is his//her gallery and art is found all around, while for the craftsman, his//her shop is the place of assembly and then comes the time of introducing the piece into a gallery. The artisan knows the piece as art when first seen and it all-ways is art, while the craftsman has a hard time calling the piece art, since it came out of the shop. If you don't believe me….then why not today, tomorrow or as soon as possible go and try this out for yourself. Just remember, when your creating 'junk art' in that alley-way and folks are passing by….can you finish your art and then walk away….knowing there will all-ways be more, or will you be the one who gathers and takes back to work in the safety of a shop?

And so as I was saying an artist went walking, only to find his dream-walking creative shoes….










....while many are the characters in this play of age, such as these from last years brussel sprouts crop. Now remember that this is only an insight into how an article of creative imagery is born within a mind….










....I do believe I see a rustic serving tray….










....beauty is the art of be-holding, just as this one is held close to heart by 'branch joinery'....










Well the creation of 'wood art' was//is born, while from my next place of sight, my vision got a-hold of my hands and laying my camera down….I started an-other piece of what shall be called 'junk art jubilee'. I'm happy to say I must have passed the test since I did not have to gather and take any-thing back to my shop for this project, all-though I will add that I'm still finishing up.

Definitions of:

Jonke; jonk First recorded in 1353, the word meant "an old cable or rope."

Juncus; juncus "from L. juncus "rush, reed."

Junk; junk ....and you decide….

....to be *continued at*: All I See Is No-Junk!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so i went walking in search of some jonke,
> that there word of middle age time frame of mind,
> and what i found was not some more latin names for juncus,
> but what i searched for was before mine eyes all-ready as 'junk art'....
> 
> --one can get so lost in the definitions that are imposed upon us,
> till it seems that our mind just can-not shake free and see,
> those boxes are ever around to drown the imagination of mind,
> while other's pray to keep the heavens closed and mortals in chains….
> 
> --it makes no-difference whether i work with wood or souls of men,
> the stories i write are designed to let the souls of both go free,
> and many are they who just shake their heads in dis-belief,
> to wonder about this one who asks only for the grace to say thanks….
> 
> --when working with wood i know that godspeed walks with me,
> while talking with men i ask that all have grace to be free,
> where walking for the looking of what some call junk,
> i have seen the beauties of rustic spirits called junkets of jubilee….
> 
> --the one who gathers treasure of junk has the eyes of god,
> those fingers that work the articles of junk are patience of years un-told,
> not as recycled but in the stories we live as works of new creations,
> till at some future reference out of time i can say thanks in-deed,
> 
> ....and so an artist went a walking to find some piece to place in-side,
> imagination is a strange partner to pull a chair up along be-side,
> till in my union of artful waundering i saw an aborning coming along-side,
> this work of art-full 'wood art' had no place to live except as out-side….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so these are lessons on creativity and notes on the subject of what it means to be inspired. And let me go on to add that this is not the only way….it just happens to be my way, according to the workings within my head. Imagination spreads her wings and takes to flight, while inspiration rides within her bowels waiting to be brought forth as an egg that can then be nurtured till the moment of reckoning. Some have asked me and, then there is all-ways the long running debate on; "whats the difference between the craftsman and the artisan….?" Books have been penned on this subject, talks and courses in our higher levels of education are given, debates are nurtured with the ever so many various degrees of opinions, while the answer can be made made very clear through a simple test of one's senses.
> 
> Take one or many of equal number….of artisans and craftsmen into the alley-ways of their social environment. Now this can be done in the big//small city, in the backyards of suburbia, in the heart of the mid-west….east coast….west coast, be it desert, mountains, waterways, forests, sidewalks and street-walks, schools of learning at all levels and in play-room….class-room….lab-room and field-room; etc. Now once there, tell them to create and here's the dividing asunder of the two….artisan//craftsman. The artisan will start creating right there on the spot….while the craftsman will start gathering right there to take back to their shop. What I'm saying is that for the artisan, all the world is his//her gallery and art is found all around, while for the craftsman, his//her shop is the place of assembly and then comes the time of introducing the piece into a gallery. The artisan knows the piece as art when first seen and it all-ways is art, while the craftsman has a hard time calling the piece art, since it came out of the shop. If you don't believe me….then why not today, tomorrow or as soon as possible go and try this out for yourself. Just remember, when your creating 'junk art' in that alley-way and folks are passing by….can you finish your art and then walk away….knowing there will all-ways be more, or will you be the one who gathers and takes back to work in the safety of a shop?
> 
> And so as I was saying an artist went walking, only to find his dream-walking creative shoes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while many are the characters in this play of age, such as these from last years brussel sprouts crop. Now remember that this is only an insight into how an article of creative imagery is born within a mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I do believe I see a rustic serving tray….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is the art of be-holding, just as this one is held close to heart by 'branch joinery'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the creation of 'wood art' was//is born, while from my next place of sight, my vision got a-hold of my hands and laying my camera down….I started an-other piece of what shall be called 'junk art jubilee'. I'm happy to say I must have passed the test since I did not have to gather and take any-thing back to my shop for this project, all-though I will add that I'm still finishing up.
> 
> Definitions of:
> 
> Jonke; jonk First recorded in 1353, the word meant "an old cable or rope."
> 
> Juncus; juncus "from L. juncus "rush, reed."
> 
> Junk; junk ....and you decide….
> 
> ....to be *continued at*: All I See Is No-Junk!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Right on. I would love to walk with you on your canvas of creativity some day and have you share a mere glimpse of your world.


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so i went walking in search of some jonke,
> that there word of middle age time frame of mind,
> and what i found was not some more latin names for juncus,
> but what i searched for was before mine eyes all-ready as 'junk art'....
> 
> --one can get so lost in the definitions that are imposed upon us,
> till it seems that our mind just can-not shake free and see,
> those boxes are ever around to drown the imagination of mind,
> while other's pray to keep the heavens closed and mortals in chains….
> 
> --it makes no-difference whether i work with wood or souls of men,
> the stories i write are designed to let the souls of both go free,
> and many are they who just shake their heads in dis-belief,
> to wonder about this one who asks only for the grace to say thanks….
> 
> --when working with wood i know that godspeed walks with me,
> while talking with men i ask that all have grace to be free,
> where walking for the looking of what some call junk,
> i have seen the beauties of rustic spirits called junkets of jubilee….
> 
> --the one who gathers treasure of junk has the eyes of god,
> those fingers that work the articles of junk are patience of years un-told,
> not as recycled but in the stories we live as works of new creations,
> till at some future reference out of time i can say thanks in-deed,
> 
> ....and so an artist went a walking to find some piece to place in-side,
> imagination is a strange partner to pull a chair up along be-side,
> till in my union of artful waundering i saw an aborning coming along-side,
> this work of art-full 'wood art' had no place to live except as out-side….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so these are lessons on creativity and notes on the subject of what it means to be inspired. And let me go on to add that this is not the only way….it just happens to be my way, according to the workings within my head. Imagination spreads her wings and takes to flight, while inspiration rides within her bowels waiting to be brought forth as an egg that can then be nurtured till the moment of reckoning. Some have asked me and, then there is all-ways the long running debate on; "whats the difference between the craftsman and the artisan….?" Books have been penned on this subject, talks and courses in our higher levels of education are given, debates are nurtured with the ever so many various degrees of opinions, while the answer can be made made very clear through a simple test of one's senses.
> 
> Take one or many of equal number….of artisans and craftsmen into the alley-ways of their social environment. Now this can be done in the big//small city, in the backyards of suburbia, in the heart of the mid-west….east coast….west coast, be it desert, mountains, waterways, forests, sidewalks and street-walks, schools of learning at all levels and in play-room….class-room….lab-room and field-room; etc. Now once there, tell them to create and here's the dividing asunder of the two….artisan//craftsman. The artisan will start creating right there on the spot….while the craftsman will start gathering right there to take back to their shop. What I'm saying is that for the artisan, all the world is his//her gallery and art is found all around, while for the craftsman, his//her shop is the place of assembly and then comes the time of introducing the piece into a gallery. The artisan knows the piece as art when first seen and it all-ways is art, while the craftsman has a hard time calling the piece art, since it came out of the shop. If you don't believe me….then why not today, tomorrow or as soon as possible go and try this out for yourself. Just remember, when your creating 'junk art' in that alley-way and folks are passing by….can you finish your art and then walk away….knowing there will all-ways be more, or will you be the one who gathers and takes back to work in the safety of a shop?
> 
> And so as I was saying an artist went walking, only to find his dream-walking creative shoes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while many are the characters in this play of age, such as these from last years brussel sprouts crop. Now remember that this is only an insight into how an article of creative imagery is born within a mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I do believe I see a rustic serving tray….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is the art of be-holding, just as this one is held close to heart by 'branch joinery'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the creation of 'wood art' was//is born, while from my next place of sight, my vision got a-hold of my hands and laying my camera down….I started an-other piece of what shall be called 'junk art jubilee'. I'm happy to say I must have passed the test since I did not have to gather and take any-thing back to my shop for this project, all-though I will add that I'm still finishing up.
> 
> Definitions of:
> 
> Jonke; jonk First recorded in 1353, the word meant "an old cable or rope."
> 
> Juncus; juncus "from L. juncus "rush, reed."
> 
> Junk; junk ....and you decide….
> 
> ....to be *continued at*: All I See Is No-Junk!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Frank, you always get me dreamin'


----------



## steveosshop

frank said:


> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so i went walking in search of some jonke,
> that there word of middle age time frame of mind,
> and what i found was not some more latin names for juncus,
> but what i searched for was before mine eyes all-ready as 'junk art'....
> 
> --one can get so lost in the definitions that are imposed upon us,
> till it seems that our mind just can-not shake free and see,
> those boxes are ever around to drown the imagination of mind,
> while other's pray to keep the heavens closed and mortals in chains….
> 
> --it makes no-difference whether i work with wood or souls of men,
> the stories i write are designed to let the souls of both go free,
> and many are they who just shake their heads in dis-belief,
> to wonder about this one who asks only for the grace to say thanks….
> 
> --when working with wood i know that godspeed walks with me,
> while talking with men i ask that all have grace to be free,
> where walking for the looking of what some call junk,
> i have seen the beauties of rustic spirits called junkets of jubilee….
> 
> --the one who gathers treasure of junk has the eyes of god,
> those fingers that work the articles of junk are patience of years un-told,
> not as recycled but in the stories we live as works of new creations,
> till at some future reference out of time i can say thanks in-deed,
> 
> ....and so an artist went a walking to find some piece to place in-side,
> imagination is a strange partner to pull a chair up along be-side,
> till in my union of artful waundering i saw an aborning coming along-side,
> this work of art-full 'wood art' had no place to live except as out-side….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so these are lessons on creativity and notes on the subject of what it means to be inspired. And let me go on to add that this is not the only way….it just happens to be my way, according to the workings within my head. Imagination spreads her wings and takes to flight, while inspiration rides within her bowels waiting to be brought forth as an egg that can then be nurtured till the moment of reckoning. Some have asked me and, then there is all-ways the long running debate on; "whats the difference between the craftsman and the artisan….?" Books have been penned on this subject, talks and courses in our higher levels of education are given, debates are nurtured with the ever so many various degrees of opinions, while the answer can be made made very clear through a simple test of one's senses.
> 
> Take one or many of equal number….of artisans and craftsmen into the alley-ways of their social environment. Now this can be done in the big//small city, in the backyards of suburbia, in the heart of the mid-west….east coast….west coast, be it desert, mountains, waterways, forests, sidewalks and street-walks, schools of learning at all levels and in play-room….class-room….lab-room and field-room; etc. Now once there, tell them to create and here's the dividing asunder of the two….artisan//craftsman. The artisan will start creating right there on the spot….while the craftsman will start gathering right there to take back to their shop. What I'm saying is that for the artisan, all the world is his//her gallery and art is found all around, while for the craftsman, his//her shop is the place of assembly and then comes the time of introducing the piece into a gallery. The artisan knows the piece as art when first seen and it all-ways is art, while the craftsman has a hard time calling the piece art, since it came out of the shop. If you don't believe me….then why not today, tomorrow or as soon as possible go and try this out for yourself. Just remember, when your creating 'junk art' in that alley-way and folks are passing by….can you finish your art and then walk away….knowing there will all-ways be more, or will you be the one who gathers and takes back to work in the safety of a shop?
> 
> And so as I was saying an artist went walking, only to find his dream-walking creative shoes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while many are the characters in this play of age, such as these from last years brussel sprouts crop. Now remember that this is only an insight into how an article of creative imagery is born within a mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I do believe I see a rustic serving tray….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is the art of be-holding, just as this one is held close to heart by 'branch joinery'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the creation of 'wood art' was//is born, while from my next place of sight, my vision got a-hold of my hands and laying my camera down….I started an-other piece of what shall be called 'junk art jubilee'. I'm happy to say I must have passed the test since I did not have to gather and take any-thing back to my shop for this project, all-though I will add that I'm still finishing up.
> 
> Definitions of:
> 
> Jonke; jonk First recorded in 1353, the word meant "an old cable or rope."
> 
> Juncus; juncus "from L. juncus "rush, reed."
> 
> Junk; junk ....and you decide….
> 
> ....to be *continued at*: All I See Is No-Junk!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


Frank, that was very inspirational and creative. Thanx for posting.


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so i went walking in search of some jonke,
> that there word of middle age time frame of mind,
> and what i found was not some more latin names for juncus,
> but what i searched for was before mine eyes all-ready as 'junk art'....
> 
> --one can get so lost in the definitions that are imposed upon us,
> till it seems that our mind just can-not shake free and see,
> those boxes are ever around to drown the imagination of mind,
> while other's pray to keep the heavens closed and mortals in chains….
> 
> --it makes no-difference whether i work with wood or souls of men,
> the stories i write are designed to let the souls of both go free,
> and many are they who just shake their heads in dis-belief,
> to wonder about this one who asks only for the grace to say thanks….
> 
> --when working with wood i know that godspeed walks with me,
> while talking with men i ask that all have grace to be free,
> where walking for the looking of what some call junk,
> i have seen the beauties of rustic spirits called junkets of jubilee….
> 
> --the one who gathers treasure of junk has the eyes of god,
> those fingers that work the articles of junk are patience of years un-told,
> not as recycled but in the stories we live as works of new creations,
> till at some future reference out of time i can say thanks in-deed,
> 
> ....and so an artist went a walking to find some piece to place in-side,
> imagination is a strange partner to pull a chair up along be-side,
> till in my union of artful waundering i saw an aborning coming along-side,
> this work of art-full 'wood art' had no place to live except as out-side….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so these are lessons on creativity and notes on the subject of what it means to be inspired. And let me go on to add that this is not the only way….it just happens to be my way, according to the workings within my head. Imagination spreads her wings and takes to flight, while inspiration rides within her bowels waiting to be brought forth as an egg that can then be nurtured till the moment of reckoning. Some have asked me and, then there is all-ways the long running debate on; "whats the difference between the craftsman and the artisan….?" Books have been penned on this subject, talks and courses in our higher levels of education are given, debates are nurtured with the ever so many various degrees of opinions, while the answer can be made made very clear through a simple test of one's senses.
> 
> Take one or many of equal number….of artisans and craftsmen into the alley-ways of their social environment. Now this can be done in the big//small city, in the backyards of suburbia, in the heart of the mid-west….east coast….west coast, be it desert, mountains, waterways, forests, sidewalks and street-walks, schools of learning at all levels and in play-room….class-room….lab-room and field-room; etc. Now once there, tell them to create and here's the dividing asunder of the two….artisan//craftsman. The artisan will start creating right there on the spot….while the craftsman will start gathering right there to take back to their shop. What I'm saying is that for the artisan, all the world is his//her gallery and art is found all around, while for the craftsman, his//her shop is the place of assembly and then comes the time of introducing the piece into a gallery. The artisan knows the piece as art when first seen and it all-ways is art, while the craftsman has a hard time calling the piece art, since it came out of the shop. If you don't believe me….then why not today, tomorrow or as soon as possible go and try this out for yourself. Just remember, when your creating 'junk art' in that alley-way and folks are passing by….can you finish your art and then walk away….knowing there will all-ways be more, or will you be the one who gathers and takes back to work in the safety of a shop?
> 
> And so as I was saying an artist went walking, only to find his dream-walking creative shoes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while many are the characters in this play of age, such as these from last years brussel sprouts crop. Now remember that this is only an insight into how an article of creative imagery is born within a mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I do believe I see a rustic serving tray….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is the art of be-holding, just as this one is held close to heart by 'branch joinery'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the creation of 'wood art' was//is born, while from my next place of sight, my vision got a-hold of my hands and laying my camera down….I started an-other piece of what shall be called 'junk art jubilee'. I'm happy to say I must have passed the test since I did not have to gather and take any-thing back to my shop for this project, all-though I will add that I'm still finishing up.
> 
> Definitions of:
> 
> Jonke; jonk First recorded in 1353, the word meant "an old cable or rope."
> 
> Juncus; juncus "from L. juncus "rush, reed."
> 
> Junk; junk ....and you decide….
> 
> ....to be *continued at*: All I See Is No-Junk!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


add another type of wood to that serving tray and you have an entry into the Awards event.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> *Looking at Jonke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so i went walking in search of some jonke,
> that there word of middle age time frame of mind,
> and what i found was not some more latin names for juncus,
> but what i searched for was before mine eyes all-ready as 'junk art'....
> 
> --one can get so lost in the definitions that are imposed upon us,
> till it seems that our mind just can-not shake free and see,
> those boxes are ever around to drown the imagination of mind,
> while other's pray to keep the heavens closed and mortals in chains….
> 
> --it makes no-difference whether i work with wood or souls of men,
> the stories i write are designed to let the souls of both go free,
> and many are they who just shake their heads in dis-belief,
> to wonder about this one who asks only for the grace to say thanks….
> 
> --when working with wood i know that godspeed walks with me,
> while talking with men i ask that all have grace to be free,
> where walking for the looking of what some call junk,
> i have seen the beauties of rustic spirits called junkets of jubilee….
> 
> --the one who gathers treasure of junk has the eyes of god,
> those fingers that work the articles of junk are patience of years un-told,
> not as recycled but in the stories we live as works of new creations,
> till at some future reference out of time i can say thanks in-deed,
> 
> ....and so an artist went a walking to find some piece to place in-side,
> imagination is a strange partner to pull a chair up along be-side,
> till in my union of artful waundering i saw an aborning coming along-side,
> this work of art-full 'wood art' had no place to live except as out-side….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so these are lessons on creativity and notes on the subject of what it means to be inspired. And let me go on to add that this is not the only way….it just happens to be my way, according to the workings within my head. Imagination spreads her wings and takes to flight, while inspiration rides within her bowels waiting to be brought forth as an egg that can then be nurtured till the moment of reckoning. Some have asked me and, then there is all-ways the long running debate on; "whats the difference between the craftsman and the artisan….?" Books have been penned on this subject, talks and courses in our higher levels of education are given, debates are nurtured with the ever so many various degrees of opinions, while the answer can be made made very clear through a simple test of one's senses.
> 
> Take one or many of equal number….of artisans and craftsmen into the alley-ways of their social environment. Now this can be done in the big//small city, in the backyards of suburbia, in the heart of the mid-west….east coast….west coast, be it desert, mountains, waterways, forests, sidewalks and street-walks, schools of learning at all levels and in play-room….class-room….lab-room and field-room; etc. Now once there, tell them to create and here's the dividing asunder of the two….artisan//craftsman. The artisan will start creating right there on the spot….while the craftsman will start gathering right there to take back to their shop. What I'm saying is that for the artisan, all the world is his//her gallery and art is found all around, while for the craftsman, his//her shop is the place of assembly and then comes the time of introducing the piece into a gallery. The artisan knows the piece as art when first seen and it all-ways is art, while the craftsman has a hard time calling the piece art, since it came out of the shop. If you don't believe me….then why not today, tomorrow or as soon as possible go and try this out for yourself. Just remember, when your creating 'junk art' in that alley-way and folks are passing by….can you finish your art and then walk away….knowing there will all-ways be more, or will you be the one who gathers and takes back to work in the safety of a shop?
> 
> And so as I was saying an artist went walking, only to find his dream-walking creative shoes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while many are the characters in this play of age, such as these from last years brussel sprouts crop. Now remember that this is only an insight into how an article of creative imagery is born within a mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I do believe I see a rustic serving tray….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....beauty is the art of be-holding, just as this one is held close to heart by 'branch joinery'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the creation of 'wood art' was//is born, while from my next place of sight, my vision got a-hold of my hands and laying my camera down….I started an-other piece of what shall be called 'junk art jubilee'. I'm happy to say I must have passed the test since I did not have to gather and take any-thing back to my shop for this project, all-though I will add that I'm still finishing up.
> 
> Definitions of:
> 
> Jonke; jonk First recorded in 1353, the word meant "an old cable or rope."
> 
> Juncus; juncus "from L. juncus "rush, reed."
> 
> Junk; junk ....and you decide….
> 
> ....to be *continued at*: All I See Is No-Junk!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


....and thanks to all for your kind comments;

--hi Trifern; ....yes, I like how you say that; "canvas of creativity",....see, your all-ready are starting to catch a glimpse into my world….

--hello Steve; ....so by dreaming, I'm assuming thats in your woods and not mine….LOL….

--great to see you hanging around and commenting Steve-o; ....and I would imagine you can be all sorts of creative and inspirational. Really we all have the gift, it's just a matter of breaking out of the box and declaring what we see….

--and so Debbie; ....maybe there's two awards events right before your eyes….

Thank you. 
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*All I See Is No-Junk*

*All I See Is No-Junk*

In my world, (and not as the lines where some see, when the plane of time is split as between earth and heaven….what those jokester's of wordy word explanations first told us, to limit us into seeing their definitions of linear horizons….hmmm, quite a word spread there//here) means; there is *no-junk*! How can one see junk, when the world is filled with the beauty of creative genus and we as workers of wood are part of this process?

And so it was that following my waundering walk-about out in that field of todays earlier blog story….Looking at Jonke, that I continued walking around the corner, stopping only to pluck some fresh red raspberries off some bushes and, then continuing on into one of the back wood-lots. There it was, not a junk pile, but here was the egg of inspiration, fully nurtured and just birthing forth, while my heart jumped up a pace or two and my hands started to itch for wood.

And so the question can be asked,...."can one make 'wood art' out of this….?










....to be continued: Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> In my world, (and not as the lines where some see, when the plane of time is split as between earth and heaven….what those jokester's of wordy word explanations first told us, to limit us into seeing their definitions of linear horizons….hmmm, quite a word spread there//here) means; there is *no-junk*! How can one see junk, when the world is filled with the beauty of creative genus and we as workers of wood are part of this process?
> 
> And so it was that following my waundering walk-about out in that field of todays earlier blog story….Looking at Jonke, that I continued walking around the corner, stopping only to pluck some fresh red raspberries off some bushes and, then continuing on into one of the back wood-lots. There it was, not a junk pile, but here was the egg of inspiration, fully nurtured and just birthing forth, while my heart jumped up a pace or two and my hands started to itch for wood.
> 
> And so the question can be asked,...."can one make 'wood art' out of this….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued: Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Looks like a nice start to some great projects, Frank. I look forward to the continuation.


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> In my world, (and not as the lines where some see, when the plane of time is split as between earth and heaven….what those jokester's of wordy word explanations first told us, to limit us into seeing their definitions of linear horizons….hmmm, quite a word spread there//here) means; there is *no-junk*! How can one see junk, when the world is filled with the beauty of creative genus and we as workers of wood are part of this process?
> 
> And so it was that following my waundering walk-about out in that field of todays earlier blog story….Looking at Jonke, that I continued walking around the corner, stopping only to pluck some fresh red raspberries off some bushes and, then continuing on into one of the back wood-lots. There it was, not a junk pile, but here was the egg of inspiration, fully nurtured and just birthing forth, while my heart jumped up a pace or two and my hands started to itch for wood.
> 
> And so the question can be asked,...."can one make 'wood art' out of this….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued: Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Wow, the only way that picture would look better is if my truck was backed up to it and the tailgate was down… lol… there is tons of potential in that pile.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> In my world, (and not as the lines where some see, when the plane of time is split as between earth and heaven….what those jokester's of wordy word explanations first told us, to limit us into seeing their definitions of linear horizons….hmmm, quite a word spread there//here) means; there is *no-junk*! How can one see junk, when the world is filled with the beauty of creative genus and we as workers of wood are part of this process?
> 
> And so it was that following my waundering walk-about out in that field of todays earlier blog story….Looking at Jonke, that I continued walking around the corner, stopping only to pluck some fresh red raspberries off some bushes and, then continuing on into one of the back wood-lots. There it was, not a junk pile, but here was the egg of inspiration, fully nurtured and just birthing forth, while my heart jumped up a pace or two and my hands started to itch for wood.
> 
> And so the question can be asked,...."can one make 'wood art' out of this….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued: Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, There's an interesting pyramid piece in the forefront, a pyramid in the rough so to say…


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> *All I See Is No-Junk*
> 
> In my world, (and not as the lines where some see, when the plane of time is split as between earth and heaven….what those jokester's of wordy word explanations first told us, to limit us into seeing their definitions of linear horizons….hmmm, quite a word spread there//here) means; there is *no-junk*! How can one see junk, when the world is filled with the beauty of creative genus and we as workers of wood are part of this process?
> 
> And so it was that following my waundering walk-about out in that field of todays earlier blog story….Looking at Jonke, that I continued walking around the corner, stopping only to pluck some fresh red raspberries off some bushes and, then continuing on into one of the back wood-lots. There it was, not a junk pile, but here was the egg of inspiration, fully nurtured and just birthing forth, while my heart jumped up a pace or two and my hands started to itch for wood.
> 
> And so the question can be asked,...."can one make 'wood art' out of this….?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued: Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


--thanks for all your comments;

--great projects and 'continuation' from Trifern; ....I'm thinking you'll have me working longer hours yet….LOL….

--well Steve if you were to come up closer my way, I'd say bring that truck on over and drop your tailgate and take whatever you want. Only thing is, once you got here you would probably start looking around at all the more of wood and then I'd say again, take some more and,....before you knew it you would be taking more wood home to fit inside one of those 'great big closets' you just cleaned out. And then I might also ask if you wanted to work some wood or trees and log some in for firewood and then….well I better stop or you won't want to come around. Course we could just go on a walk-about and dream some out in those woods….

--hi Rob; ....your eyes are sharp….that ones spalted maple, (just a chunk you might say)....but then Texans have Osage orange in their blood//border//fencepost lines….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*

*Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*

....and so it 'just is'. All good stories must have a place of start….then some middle ground….and then comes the 'whats all left over' or maybe I should say, the 'left overs'.

And as such, it seems fitting that since this is about 'hobbit holes in my-world'....I should bring in one famous player, who working with me helped get this story going back in the early days of summer. That being said let me once again introduce you to one called Glamdring….










....now let it be known that without this ones help and the help of one other besides my-self, this story would not be happening. The other….well that's my wife, since it takes two to hold onto the power-head of 7.2 horse power, connected to a 60'' chain bar so named Glamdring. Actually to tell the truth, my wife loves chainsaw milling those slabs as much as I do….of course we also do enjoy working together outside.

Next one to give credit to in this wood-working play is one of the pieces of wood,....or as some might say, an-other contributor//sponsor of one//all//many in my summer awards entry. And that would be this some-what over-sized hulk of rock maple, also known by the name of sugar maple. I all-ways find it interesting when talking to some folks about maple, that if I call the wood; rock maple….it seems kind of exotic and then if I say sugar maple, it's kind of like….oh yeah. Any-ways here's the next player in this play….










Moving forward through time till we come to the month a July 2008, where I found this burn pile in one of my back wood lots. Moving forward; now there's a possibility that be-comes all so real when one is writing and taking pictures….so, moving forward through time I arrive at the place of introducing the next player in this play….the burn pile….










....wow! Look at all that good wood in that pile….










....drawing in closer, I can start seeing some pieces in here that have great possibility….spalted maple cut into odd ends….










....and yet it's the documentation of odd ends that gives credit to these pieces of spalted chunks of wood. I mean we are workers of wood and as such….we just love wood, right….










....an-other free formed piece of rustic in for a chance at 'wood art'.










Still continuing our walk-about, we come walking around this jubilant jubilee of piled up wood, I am soon stopped by the glory of what I see herein….and to here-after be called and known as '*junk art jubilee*'. I'm wondering, has any-one ever seen transformation, like translated re-creation or shape shifting new creation right before your eyes….










....to be continued….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*
> 
> *Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*
> 
> ....and so it 'just is'. All good stories must have a place of start….then some middle ground….and then comes the 'whats all left over' or maybe I should say, the 'left overs'.
> 
> And as such, it seems fitting that since this is about 'hobbit holes in my-world'....I should bring in one famous player, who working with me helped get this story going back in the early days of summer. That being said let me once again introduce you to one called Glamdring….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now let it be known that without this ones help and the help of one other besides my-self, this story would not be happening. The other….well that's my wife, since it takes two to hold onto the power-head of 7.2 horse power, connected to a 60'' chain bar so named Glamdring. Actually to tell the truth, my wife loves chainsaw milling those slabs as much as I do….of course we also do enjoy working together outside.
> 
> Next one to give credit to in this wood-working play is one of the pieces of wood,....or as some might say, an-other contributor//sponsor of one//all//many in my summer awards entry. And that would be this some-what over-sized hulk of rock maple, also known by the name of sugar maple. I all-ways find it interesting when talking to some folks about maple, that if I call the wood; rock maple….it seems kind of exotic and then if I say sugar maple, it's kind of like….oh yeah. Any-ways here's the next player in this play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving forward through time till we come to the month a July 2008, where I found this burn pile in one of my back wood lots. Moving forward; now there's a possibility that be-comes all so real when one is writing and taking pictures….so, moving forward through time I arrive at the place of introducing the next player in this play….the burn pile….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wow! Look at all that good wood in that pile….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drawing in closer, I can start seeing some pieces in here that have great possibility….spalted maple cut into odd ends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yet it's the documentation of odd ends that gives credit to these pieces of spalted chunks of wood. I mean we are workers of wood and as such….we just love wood, right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other free formed piece of rustic in for a chance at 'wood art'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still continuing our walk-about, we come walking around this jubilant jubilee of piled up wood, I am soon stopped by the glory of what I see herein….and to here-after be called and known as '*junk art jubilee*'. I'm wondering, has any-one ever seen transformation, like translated re-creation or shape shifting new creation right before your eyes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


All maple rocks! So are we understand that there is a serving tray in there somewhere….?

You didn't say 'burn' pile did you?


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*
> 
> *Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*
> 
> ....and so it 'just is'. All good stories must have a place of start….then some middle ground….and then comes the 'whats all left over' or maybe I should say, the 'left overs'.
> 
> And as such, it seems fitting that since this is about 'hobbit holes in my-world'....I should bring in one famous player, who working with me helped get this story going back in the early days of summer. That being said let me once again introduce you to one called Glamdring….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now let it be known that without this ones help and the help of one other besides my-self, this story would not be happening. The other….well that's my wife, since it takes two to hold onto the power-head of 7.2 horse power, connected to a 60'' chain bar so named Glamdring. Actually to tell the truth, my wife loves chainsaw milling those slabs as much as I do….of course we also do enjoy working together outside.
> 
> Next one to give credit to in this wood-working play is one of the pieces of wood,....or as some might say, an-other contributor//sponsor of one//all//many in my summer awards entry. And that would be this some-what over-sized hulk of rock maple, also known by the name of sugar maple. I all-ways find it interesting when talking to some folks about maple, that if I call the wood; rock maple….it seems kind of exotic and then if I say sugar maple, it's kind of like….oh yeah. Any-ways here's the next player in this play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving forward through time till we come to the month a July 2008, where I found this burn pile in one of my back wood lots. Moving forward; now there's a possibility that be-comes all so real when one is writing and taking pictures….so, moving forward through time I arrive at the place of introducing the next player in this play….the burn pile….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wow! Look at all that good wood in that pile….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drawing in closer, I can start seeing some pieces in here that have great possibility….spalted maple cut into odd ends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yet it's the documentation of odd ends that gives credit to these pieces of spalted chunks of wood. I mean we are workers of wood and as such….we just love wood, right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other free formed piece of rustic in for a chance at 'wood art'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still continuing our walk-about, we come walking around this jubilant jubilee of piled up wood, I am soon stopped by the glory of what I see herein….and to here-after be called and known as '*junk art jubilee*'. I'm wondering, has any-one ever seen transformation, like translated re-creation or shape shifting new creation right before your eyes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Steve;
--now there's a word play; ....'maple rocks' and yes, I did say burn pile.
But then so many of my works of art, have their beginnings in the midst of burn piles….maybe it's all that firewood I'm continually searching for….

....hmmm, serving tray and more….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*
> 
> *Glamdring, Summer Awards and, Left Overs*
> 
> ....and so it 'just is'. All good stories must have a place of start….then some middle ground….and then comes the 'whats all left over' or maybe I should say, the 'left overs'.
> 
> And as such, it seems fitting that since this is about 'hobbit holes in my-world'....I should bring in one famous player, who working with me helped get this story going back in the early days of summer. That being said let me once again introduce you to one called Glamdring….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now let it be known that without this ones help and the help of one other besides my-self, this story would not be happening. The other….well that's my wife, since it takes two to hold onto the power-head of 7.2 horse power, connected to a 60'' chain bar so named Glamdring. Actually to tell the truth, my wife loves chainsaw milling those slabs as much as I do….of course we also do enjoy working together outside.
> 
> Next one to give credit to in this wood-working play is one of the pieces of wood,....or as some might say, an-other contributor//sponsor of one//all//many in my summer awards entry. And that would be this some-what over-sized hulk of rock maple, also known by the name of sugar maple. I all-ways find it interesting when talking to some folks about maple, that if I call the wood; rock maple….it seems kind of exotic and then if I say sugar maple, it's kind of like….oh yeah. Any-ways here's the next player in this play….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving forward through time till we come to the month a July 2008, where I found this burn pile in one of my back wood lots. Moving forward; now there's a possibility that be-comes all so real when one is writing and taking pictures….so, moving forward through time I arrive at the place of introducing the next player in this play….the burn pile….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wow! Look at all that good wood in that pile….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....drawing in closer, I can start seeing some pieces in here that have great possibility….spalted maple cut into odd ends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yet it's the documentation of odd ends that gives credit to these pieces of spalted chunks of wood. I mean we are workers of wood and as such….we just love wood, right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other free formed piece of rustic in for a chance at 'wood art'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still continuing our walk-about, we come walking around this jubilant jubilee of piled up wood, I am soon stopped by the glory of what I see herein….and to here-after be called and known as '*junk art jubilee*'. I'm wondering, has any-one ever seen transformation, like translated re-creation or shape shifting new creation right before your eyes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Boy, if that's what you intended to get rid of, I'd like to see more of your "keep" piles!


----------



## Frank

*Which came first....!*

*Which came first*....!

....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:

*Does art imitate nature*....?

or

*Does nature imitate art*....?

WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.

I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."

"....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.

I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!

Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."

"....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."

I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.

What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.

One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.

Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.

In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….

Art and nature….










Nature and art….










There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….










....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Which came first....!*
> 
> *Which came first*....!
> 
> ....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:
> 
> *Does art imitate nature*....?
> 
> or
> 
> *Does nature imitate art*....?
> 
> WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.
> 
> I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."
> 
> "....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.
> 
> I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!
> 
> Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."
> 
> "....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."
> 
> I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.
> 
> What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.
> 
> One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.
> 
> Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.
> 
> In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….
> 
> Art and nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for your answer.

First I shall ponder…and then respond.


----------



## Anthrax

frank said:


> *Which came first....!*
> 
> *Which came first*....!
> 
> ....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:
> 
> *Does art imitate nature*....?
> 
> or
> 
> *Does nature imitate art*....?
> 
> WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.
> 
> I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."
> 
> "....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.
> 
> I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!
> 
> Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."
> 
> "....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."
> 
> I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.
> 
> What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.
> 
> One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.
> 
> Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.
> 
> In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….
> 
> Art and nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


.................................Amen…......................


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Which came first....!*
> 
> *Which came first*....!
> 
> ....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:
> 
> *Does art imitate nature*....?
> 
> or
> 
> *Does nature imitate art*....?
> 
> WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.
> 
> I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."
> 
> "....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.
> 
> I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!
> 
> Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."
> 
> "....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."
> 
> I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.
> 
> What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.
> 
> One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.
> 
> Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.
> 
> In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….
> 
> Art and nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

Thank you for your answer. Sorry I have not responded earlier. I have been traveling a lot lately. I am in Indy now for a few days.

It was kind of a rhetorical question similar to which came first; the chicken or the egg?

I believe that it is based on the individuals perceptions and life experiences. I am always amazed when people think they have created a new technique or perspective of art. I spent last Saturday at the Art Institute in Chicago. It is wonderful seeing things created hundreds of years ago that look like it was created yesterday, or tomorrow.

One of the keys to my creativity is to keep an open mind and experience as many different things as possible. It is not always within my comfort zone, but new and unfamiliar things usually aren't. Even when in a familiar place, I try and look with a different set of eyes. It is kinda like sending two photographers to the same meadow. One will take beautiful shots of the vast landscape and the influence of light. The other will show the abstract details of various pieces within the landscape.

Sometimes, for me, the more I experience and become familiar, my perceptions of art and nature become blurred or even fused. I guess that is art simply for art's sake.

Nothing more…Nothing less…

I apologize for my ramblings. I hope they make some sense.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Which came first....!*
> 
> *Which came first*....!
> 
> ....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:
> 
> *Does art imitate nature*....?
> 
> or
> 
> *Does nature imitate art*....?
> 
> WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.
> 
> I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."
> 
> "....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.
> 
> I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!
> 
> Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."
> 
> "....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."
> 
> I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.
> 
> What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.
> 
> One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.
> 
> Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.
> 
> In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….
> 
> Art and nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I think the real question is.. if that top chunk of wood fell and no one was around to video it, would it still be the makings of a good movie?

Think on that…

Seriously though (I know, I know, Rob being serious, ha) I think art and nature are always coexistent, hand in hand.

Thanks for stirring the brain Frank!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Which came first....!*
> 
> *Which came first*....!
> 
> ....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:
> 
> *Does art imitate nature*....?
> 
> or
> 
> *Does nature imitate art*....?
> 
> WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.
> 
> I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."
> 
> "....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.
> 
> I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!
> 
> Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."
> 
> "....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."
> 
> I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.
> 
> What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.
> 
> One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.
> 
> Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.
> 
> In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….
> 
> Art and nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


....and thanks for the comments;

--great Amen there Pat….

--thanks Trifern; ....no ramblings here that I read and yes, seems as if your making good sense….

--now Rob has got my mind a thinkin' again. I can not get that top piece of wood to fall off, so there probably will be no-movie forth coming….but my mind is ticking with a thought that just passed through that grey matter area of volume called mind//mindless matter.










"Can art operate independently of the laws of physics, especially in the area of quantum theory….and,.....what does this do to the traditions of man according to the eye of the be-holder…."

....maybe I'm just a blind man, 
walking this starry-eyed universe, 
collecting nuggets of 'wood art', 
and dropping them of in my back-yard….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Which came first....!*
> 
> *Which came first*....!
> 
> ....and so there remains a question that has been posed to me….which I shall attempt in some feeble way to exploit some light upon. It has been asked:
> 
> *Does art imitate nature*....?
> 
> or
> 
> *Does nature imitate art*....?
> 
> WOW! What a power pack of a question or either the shadow of thinking that would tend to describe and inscribe me within a box. Can any answer this question or is the question it-self designed, to limit an answer within the fabric of two popular views? Now if I am one living within a box, then I could//should just stop and think awhile, before preceding to answer the question along the lines of box thinking….and let me just add that one will never get into trouble as long as they think within a box. but then neither will that one grow either. There is no-life in box thinking according to the rules of the scribes….but if one wants to know life, then truth which exists out of the box, can be known and the truth will set one free.
> 
> I might also add at this point; "that I am not dis-crediting any or all in what has been asked, and there is all-ways your opinion and mine opinion….and this is only my two cents."
> 
> "....and so I will not play by those rules", but I will go on and ask; "why does and, who says that either has to 'imitate' the other?" Maybe one should take a greater look at the word therein that seeks to 'separate' the two….and that word would be 'imitate'. So to better understand the word 'imitate', I can look at the Latin word 'imitari' which being a transitive verb means; imitate, copy, mimic. Next one can then understand something of 'imitate' and where we get the word for 'imitation'. Imitation comes from the Latin word 'imitationem', which comes from 'imitari', meaning 'a reflection in a mirror'. Can I now throw out an-other way of thinking….if I am standing in front of a mirror, looking at the reflection coming back to me….could I not say; "my image is a reflection of who I am". My image in that mirror is but a 'copy' that mimics the imitation of who I am….or could I even not go on some more and add that that imitation 'lies' against the image of who I am. The point I am trying to get across here is that I can either believe the lie that comes back to me from that reflection in the mirror or I can sit in silence for a moment and understand that I have never in truth seen my own head. I will go on and say that if you are comfortable where you are in your thinking up until now….and if you do not want to rock your boat, then it would//might be best if one were to read no-further and I will excuse those who want to leave.
> 
> I have just finished a project here for the *Summer Awards 2008* in the category of entries for One Man's Junk, which I have so named Jubilant Junk Art. There was a time when I first saw the title for this category as some-thing that would separate my entry from the source, which was to be called junk. And so having never seen 'junk', I had to get my thinking along the lines of 'junk wood' and then taking what was//is back to my shop away from the source, which was the junk//burn pile of wood. Then I had to next answer the question of which one was the 'junk' and what about the 'nature' of the story that was out there also. Next I might be caught in the act of having to answer the question of, "who….what, gives me the right to separate the one from the other?" Are not nature and art one and, if I were to take the one and 'imitate' a lie about the image of the other….would not both cease to exist in the framework of the all of one!
> 
> Let me step outside the framework of art and nature for a second and give a picture of some-thing more. We shall now proceed to the subject of cameras and pictures, not digital cameras….but 35mm cameras. When I take a photo with a 35mm camera, the image of that shot is stored in//on a roll of film within the camera. Next when I go to develop that film in my darkroom I will first be working with 'negatives' of the picture and then those negatives will next give me a picture which I will bring forth on 'photo paper'. I can now store//save my negatives for future use and show my images on the photo paper as pictures, which I can then store in a scrapbook, upload to my computer or convert to digital pictures….but the truth is the pictures are never complete and are only images mimicked off those negatives. If I were to take the enlarged negatives and place them upon the mimicked images of the photos, I would have no-image that lied of separation. Can one now see that the negative only creates an imitation of other when it is separated from the whole, and the picture that is brought forth is but a lie of the negative. I guess I should go on and mention that neither the 'negative' nor the 'picture' are a correct representation of the other as long as they are separated and imitating the other. And yes, I do realize that what I have just said is a whole lot to let out, but then who am I to say any less…."*my image, is an imitation of who I am*...."
> 
> "....has any ever stared into the darkness of night and looked at the stars, as tiny pin pricks on some black paper….wondering, if I could only see beyond and what lies behind…."
> 
> I will mention that I am really trying to be good and abide by the laws of where I am in writing this and therefore stay within the framework of art and nature, as found within the space//place of where I am here, this being a woodworking site and remembering that I am a worker of wood….hmmm.
> 
> What I write here with, is with the use of words and of such a poor example words can be to communicate. Art is not separated from nature….just as nature can-not separate her-self from art….they are part of the whole. Now let me go further and say that nature can-not imitate art….just as art is not an imitation of nature, but both are a part of the whole. I believe that we all are artists and so I attempt to drive that point home to folks so that they may learn//see some-thing more of who they are. Having said that I also know that I am not limited//separated as an artist from also being a craftsman, worker of wood and much more and that if I can just get one to see the artist that resides within their framework….then the more will come. We all see as foggy and misty eyed, darkly looking into a mirror, but when the greater of who I am is come and seen, then the form of what I once saw falls away and I am known by my seeing for who I am. There was a time when as a worker of wood, I separated every-thing into neat little categories of wood bins and as such I manufactured after what I had been taught. The names I have called my-self, and then after calling my-self by those names, the law of naming took over and what I named….now had to be built according to those rules.
> 
> One of those rules (and there were many rules before arriving at this one), stated that nature in it's striving to produce good and then realizing that it could not….needed to imitate by giving to the arts, since art was all-ways in conflict with the chaos of nature and therefore produced the better image. And I am not going to get into a logistics of where that one goes, but it took me many years to get my bearings after that one. I might also add that words and names have a way con-forming us into the image of what we have so stated, just as if I strive to imitate nature in my art….it can be done and also vs versus….but it still is 'only' an imitation. There also was the days when I said that if one wanted to imitate my work, then that would be an honor of greatness….I now can can only say; that I feel sadness for any who would seek to imitate an-other.
> 
> Now let me also answer that first question that I posed up there, "which came first….*neither*". In understanding what comes first, I have confused the question by introducing a word called 'first'. In the understanding of 'first', I must now create a framework of 'time', since first can only work within 'time' and then there also needs to be an-other word introduced which I shall call 'last'. Next because I have created 'time', I shall now proceed to go back 'before time' and try some more to work on my art and nature….LOL….hmmm, I now wonder what happened to my 'character' in the picture of the all.
> 
> In closing here I might add that if one has managed to read this whole story herein, then that one is ready to go on and, .....write your own story….so please, turn the page and write….
> 
> Art and nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature and art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There all-ways is a bigger picture that defines the allness of one, which is found out-side the box….now where and when did I leave my box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and if any should want to add their opinions or questions….feel free!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Art can operate independently but can the individual accept that? That is one of the many beauties of art. It is an expression and interpretation created by one person that is never understood fully by anyone else. Art is always seen through our own eyes and interpreted based on our own life experiences. I have viewed the same art in a museum on many different occasions, and though it may evoke some similar feelings, they always very based on what I experiences and emotions I bring with me on that particular day.


----------



## Frank

*WoolGathering I Go*

*WoolGathering I Go*

....not all who walk know where they are going,
not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….

These are the memories I create, 
....of waunderings out here in the woods, 
....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing, 
....where often the one doing the dreaming, 
.....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….










....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….










....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….










....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….










....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….










....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….










....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..










....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….










....just an-other view up here….










....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….










....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Lovely walk through the forest Frank from my office desk. When I saw the title of the blog ( Woolgathering), I was afraid it was going to be a trip to one of our local sheep farms. I'm relieved.

I don't want to steal your thunder but I couldn't help noticing the similarity of your woods in the summer to our woods in the winter, so if you don't mind, a little share of the NZ beech bush! We also like to keep our trails hidden - and we like it that way!










and you never who's looking at you here either… ( This is a NZ S.Island Robin. They love to follow you through the forest because they are ground foraging and look for food in the leaves you turn over when you walk )


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

Thanks for allowing me to wander with you. It was an enjoyable and refreshing experience.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


-hello Steve; ....and by now you must know that no-one could steal my thunder or your thunder….but that I all-ways welcome more thunder. By thundering together we can make the sounds of many thunder's….

Some great pictures you have shown and yes, it helps me to see the woods of where other's also live and forage….

-hello Scott; .....great that you could come along and enjoy….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank. Always nice to see the home state in its natural form…


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


ah yeah… Frank, I like your timber as much as my own, I think. Thanks for another walk.

Steve.


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I like what you said about not being alone in the woods.

We hardly ever see them, but they leave evidence.

Almost every morning there are Deer tracks along the shore at our cabin,

& in the shallow water there's Great Blue Heron foot prints.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Do you carry a gun when you go a wandering? Bear spray? I love to walk far into the woods but am always listening for old smokey.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--and thanks to all the other's who commented after….
--hello Snowdog; ....I really figured that some-one would ask that question at some-time. No I do not carry a gun or rifle when I'm out in the woods. And yes, I have heard the stories….good and bad, but as a matter of choice I have never made it a point to think that way. As to bears, well I track them and see them some-times….but you know; "I have never had a bear come up and want to rob me while out in the woods " and, we've both shouted at each other at times, but in the end we both went our own way.

And talking about getting robbed, well I feel safer and more at home in the woods then when I take a trip down into Boston….

....no-bear spray either, but yes I do all-ways have my ears on.

-and so once again,
Thnk you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


when zooming down the major highways, with Rick driving, I get to watch the fields and edges of the woods. One time, during a one-hour trip I saw 23 deer along the way. Rick and I always smile and wonder how many of the people on the highway that day missed the wondrous sight.

Thanks again, Frank


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> *WoolGathering I Go*
> 
> ....not all who walk know where they are going,
> not all who wonder know how to use their mind,
> not all who waunder are lost in the woods of their choice,
> but then who but a poet can woolgather on paper just as in the forest….
> 
> These are the memories I create,
> ....of waunderings out here in the woods,
> ....that encompass me on all sides of my environmental up-bringing,
> ....where often the one doing the dreaming,
> .....awakens to find that all is more then a dream.
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so with camera, canteen and backpack, I set of for a night in the wild….having decided that it was time to go off alone. Alone….now there's a well mis-used word, since who is ever alone out in the woods. The problem is that most of us make so much noise in the woods, that one wonders….if and why they never see any-thing….but rest assured, you are being watched. Why of course if one wants to really have a good night out in the woods, then the next time your sitting at camp or tucked into your sleeping bag….ask your-self, "at what point does the hunter stop being the hunter and become the hunted ? " Well as I was saying earlier, lets get to walking and so here seems to be a good place to cut in for trail-talk….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the trail gets a little hidden here and I like it that way, as this can help to turn folks back that are easily put off, while offering more to those that can read sign and push on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....hidden, deep and dark it is in here at this point, but none to fear as we shall yet leave this darkness of depth in time for some light yet to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, a tall one….and so I stopped to lean against and share a moment of silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and out of those dark woods we now come into the light higher ground that climbs upward, while the light of early evening is still shining through….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....again memories, memories of an-other time in the history of New England….when the land was cleared and farmers grazed their livestock out here. And yes we are far out into the woods, but then I also know were the remains of water mills and more have been along with this patch of barbed wire….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so up ahead we're approaching our campsite for the night…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-tracks, no-sign of other humans around and the place seems much as it was when I left in the early spring. Folks don't get out here much any-more….and yes, I like it that way. In the late fall and into winter and snow, there are times when folks come through on horse and thats all-right as horse folks understand what it means to be out here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just an-other view up here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no, we want be making a fire since I've got the jet boil along for boiling water for tea and rice noodles, along with some fresh brussel sprouts, peanut butter and crackers. As for the fire, well I should mention that I practice low level site disturbance and all that comes in goes out, without damaging the area….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and when we leave in the morning, heres the trail we'll be taking. Did I tell you now comes the best part….sitting in silence and in about 20-30 minutes these woods are going to come alive with abundant sound….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


My wife and I had a herd of 36 deer that frequented our northern timber line around dusk and dawn every day last year. The drought here got some of them, now we're down to around 20… They are something else… I can watch'em all day, I love'em all. They still make their trek, every day.


----------



## Frank

*All Good Wood Projects Need....*

*All Good Wood Projects Need….*

....a *StoryLine*!

Yes that's right, and with the story line one can start with an image in their head, which when transferred to wood, shows a start. Now this project began before….where we are jumping into at this stage….but the before only included some wood, jointing of the edges, planning the two faces, then the process of glue ups, cutting the inside out with a jigsaw and the original orbital pre-sanding with #60, #80 and #100 grit sandpaper. And since we're all workers of wood, these are fairly common steps in the initial working of the wood, (and I might add these steps are way to common and at times are boring to me by now), until one gets to the finishing aspects of the wood. It also comes to my mind that some here may not be all that experienced at the initial pre-work wood stages and so forgive me if I am sounding harsh or any-thing along those lines, as harshness is not in my mind. Yes, there was a time when I was learning and striving also, so I should be more care-full in my choice of words….but this story is about how one worker of wood has decided to show 'finishing. When I get to the place of finishing, that's when I know I'm in heaven on earth and my fingers start dancing and vibrating with the sound of GloryBe's….

....and so that is where this story is going to em-bark on it's wood working journey. The place or setting that this tale is taking place at, will be in the work area of a cabin I'm redoing at the moment and since this is a piece of work that I'm doing for a cabinet that is going into our home….and since I did not want my wife to see it yet, my chances of hiding it from prying eyes at the moment are best up here, rather than in my other work-shop the barn. I will be adding more information on the pieces as we travel down this wood-working path and as I said before, we need a place for the story to get into a right perspective of vision and so I'll start here, ....










....well here's one to wet the appetite of thoughts….my little secret black box, which contains classified top secrets and the mystical oracle of the ages….










....and with suspense ever gnawing at the edges of the mind, I'll throw in an-other parceled container of, 'what can this be or mean', I mean finishing is supposed to be bound up in the journals of only the very elect; right….










....now as I was saying earlier, you are coming into this story on the 'finishing' end of this piece of wood and that's what I love to do. "Say what; how can any-one love finishing?" The finishing aspect of working with wood is what I wait for as I draw near to the end of a project and much often I have found that the finishing part of the project can take more time than the actual working of the wood and all that comes before. But then, more on that to come as we proceed in future blog stories on this one, so lets start finishing….by showing a proper tool for finishing….










....ah yes, now what would a worker of wood do without all those tools ( simple tools they are) that come before and during the finishing phase….










And so this is just to get the story rolling and I might mention that I have been working this story over a couple of days now….a week or so….and so I'm hoping I can have enough pictures to keep this one going for a few blogs before I have to start taking pictures again. Just to add a side note here, I apologize ahead of time for not being able to daily keep this story going, but at the moment I'm in the middle of a cabin re-do, bathroom redo, logging and firewood, plus the cutting and cleaning up of some slabbed wood on the land of some other folks and I am also planning on starting to slab cut a log of rock//sugar maple this week that is measuring about 32''-34'' wide. But if you want to follow along on my finishing of this top and cabinet, then I can promise some tips into the world of tung oil, shellac and polys. Let me also add that if any-one has any questions….feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer, since the truth is….finishing is not about secrets and any-one can do this aspect….*it only takes time*....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *All Good Wood Projects Need....*
> 
> *All Good Wood Projects Need….*
> 
> ....a *StoryLine*!
> 
> Yes that's right, and with the story line one can start with an image in their head, which when transferred to wood, shows a start. Now this project began before….where we are jumping into at this stage….but the before only included some wood, jointing of the edges, planning the two faces, then the process of glue ups, cutting the inside out with a jigsaw and the original orbital pre-sanding with #60, #80 and #100 grit sandpaper. And since we're all workers of wood, these are fairly common steps in the initial working of the wood, (and I might add these steps are way to common and at times are boring to me by now), until one gets to the finishing aspects of the wood. It also comes to my mind that some here may not be all that experienced at the initial pre-work wood stages and so forgive me if I am sounding harsh or any-thing along those lines, as harshness is not in my mind. Yes, there was a time when I was learning and striving also, so I should be more care-full in my choice of words….but this story is about how one worker of wood has decided to show 'finishing. When I get to the place of finishing, that's when I know I'm in heaven on earth and my fingers start dancing and vibrating with the sound of GloryBe's….
> 
> ....and so that is where this story is going to em-bark on it's wood working journey. The place or setting that this tale is taking place at, will be in the work area of a cabin I'm redoing at the moment and since this is a piece of work that I'm doing for a cabinet that is going into our home….and since I did not want my wife to see it yet, my chances of hiding it from prying eyes at the moment are best up here, rather than in my other work-shop the barn. I will be adding more information on the pieces as we travel down this wood-working path and as I said before, we need a place for the story to get into a right perspective of vision and so I'll start here, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well here's one to wet the appetite of thoughts….my little secret black box, which contains classified top secrets and the mystical oracle of the ages….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and with suspense ever gnawing at the edges of the mind, I'll throw in an-other parceled container of, 'what can this be or mean', I mean finishing is supposed to be bound up in the journals of only the very elect; right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now as I was saying earlier, you are coming into this story on the 'finishing' end of this piece of wood and that's what I love to do. "Say what; how can any-one love finishing?" The finishing aspect of working with wood is what I wait for as I draw near to the end of a project and much often I have found that the finishing part of the project can take more time than the actual working of the wood and all that comes before. But then, more on that to come as we proceed in future blog stories on this one, so lets start finishing….by showing a proper tool for finishing….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, now what would a worker of wood do without all those tools ( simple tools they are) that come before and during the finishing phase….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so this is just to get the story rolling and I might mention that I have been working this story over a couple of days now….a week or so….and so I'm hoping I can have enough pictures to keep this one going for a few blogs before I have to start taking pictures again. Just to add a side note here, I apologize ahead of time for not being able to daily keep this story going, but at the moment I'm in the middle of a cabin re-do, bathroom redo, logging and firewood, plus the cutting and cleaning up of some slabbed wood on the land of some other folks and I am also planning on starting to slab cut a log of rock//sugar maple this week that is measuring about 32''-34'' wide. But if you want to follow along on my finishing of this top and cabinet, then I can promise some tips into the world of tung oil, shellac and polys. Let me also add that if any-one has any questions….feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer, since the truth is….finishing is not about secrets and any-one can do this aspect….*it only takes time*....
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for the post Frank. I will work on the story aspect of of my project posts. I look forward to following your project all the way to the finish.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *All Good Wood Projects Need....*
> 
> *All Good Wood Projects Need….*
> 
> ....a *StoryLine*!
> 
> Yes that's right, and with the story line one can start with an image in their head, which when transferred to wood, shows a start. Now this project began before….where we are jumping into at this stage….but the before only included some wood, jointing of the edges, planning the two faces, then the process of glue ups, cutting the inside out with a jigsaw and the original orbital pre-sanding with #60, #80 and #100 grit sandpaper. And since we're all workers of wood, these are fairly common steps in the initial working of the wood, (and I might add these steps are way to common and at times are boring to me by now), until one gets to the finishing aspects of the wood. It also comes to my mind that some here may not be all that experienced at the initial pre-work wood stages and so forgive me if I am sounding harsh or any-thing along those lines, as harshness is not in my mind. Yes, there was a time when I was learning and striving also, so I should be more care-full in my choice of words….but this story is about how one worker of wood has decided to show 'finishing. When I get to the place of finishing, that's when I know I'm in heaven on earth and my fingers start dancing and vibrating with the sound of GloryBe's….
> 
> ....and so that is where this story is going to em-bark on it's wood working journey. The place or setting that this tale is taking place at, will be in the work area of a cabin I'm redoing at the moment and since this is a piece of work that I'm doing for a cabinet that is going into our home….and since I did not want my wife to see it yet, my chances of hiding it from prying eyes at the moment are best up here, rather than in my other work-shop the barn. I will be adding more information on the pieces as we travel down this wood-working path and as I said before, we need a place for the story to get into a right perspective of vision and so I'll start here, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well here's one to wet the appetite of thoughts….my little secret black box, which contains classified top secrets and the mystical oracle of the ages….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and with suspense ever gnawing at the edges of the mind, I'll throw in an-other parceled container of, 'what can this be or mean', I mean finishing is supposed to be bound up in the journals of only the very elect; right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now as I was saying earlier, you are coming into this story on the 'finishing' end of this piece of wood and that's what I love to do. "Say what; how can any-one love finishing?" The finishing aspect of working with wood is what I wait for as I draw near to the end of a project and much often I have found that the finishing part of the project can take more time than the actual working of the wood and all that comes before. But then, more on that to come as we proceed in future blog stories on this one, so lets start finishing….by showing a proper tool for finishing….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, now what would a worker of wood do without all those tools ( simple tools they are) that come before and during the finishing phase….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so this is just to get the story rolling and I might mention that I have been working this story over a couple of days now….a week or so….and so I'm hoping I can have enough pictures to keep this one going for a few blogs before I have to start taking pictures again. Just to add a side note here, I apologize ahead of time for not being able to daily keep this story going, but at the moment I'm in the middle of a cabin re-do, bathroom redo, logging and firewood, plus the cutting and cleaning up of some slabbed wood on the land of some other folks and I am also planning on starting to slab cut a log of rock//sugar maple this week that is measuring about 32''-34'' wide. But if you want to follow along on my finishing of this top and cabinet, then I can promise some tips into the world of tung oil, shellac and polys. Let me also add that if any-one has any questions….feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer, since the truth is….finishing is not about secrets and any-one can do this aspect….*it only takes time*....
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


My wife loves that style of sink, two times we have been to Mexico and two times I have almost packed one of those back…she will be anxious to see that one finished…perhaps I will need to hide it from her prying eyes also….ha… Thanks for the post.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *All Good Wood Projects Need....*
> 
> *All Good Wood Projects Need….*
> 
> ....a *StoryLine*!
> 
> Yes that's right, and with the story line one can start with an image in their head, which when transferred to wood, shows a start. Now this project began before….where we are jumping into at this stage….but the before only included some wood, jointing of the edges, planning the two faces, then the process of glue ups, cutting the inside out with a jigsaw and the original orbital pre-sanding with #60, #80 and #100 grit sandpaper. And since we're all workers of wood, these are fairly common steps in the initial working of the wood, (and I might add these steps are way to common and at times are boring to me by now), until one gets to the finishing aspects of the wood. It also comes to my mind that some here may not be all that experienced at the initial pre-work wood stages and so forgive me if I am sounding harsh or any-thing along those lines, as harshness is not in my mind. Yes, there was a time when I was learning and striving also, so I should be more care-full in my choice of words….but this story is about how one worker of wood has decided to show 'finishing. When I get to the place of finishing, that's when I know I'm in heaven on earth and my fingers start dancing and vibrating with the sound of GloryBe's….
> 
> ....and so that is where this story is going to em-bark on it's wood working journey. The place or setting that this tale is taking place at, will be in the work area of a cabin I'm redoing at the moment and since this is a piece of work that I'm doing for a cabinet that is going into our home….and since I did not want my wife to see it yet, my chances of hiding it from prying eyes at the moment are best up here, rather than in my other work-shop the barn. I will be adding more information on the pieces as we travel down this wood-working path and as I said before, we need a place for the story to get into a right perspective of vision and so I'll start here, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....well here's one to wet the appetite of thoughts….my little secret black box, which contains classified top secrets and the mystical oracle of the ages….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and with suspense ever gnawing at the edges of the mind, I'll throw in an-other parceled container of, 'what can this be or mean', I mean finishing is supposed to be bound up in the journals of only the very elect; right….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now as I was saying earlier, you are coming into this story on the 'finishing' end of this piece of wood and that's what I love to do. "Say what; how can any-one love finishing?" The finishing aspect of working with wood is what I wait for as I draw near to the end of a project and much often I have found that the finishing part of the project can take more time than the actual working of the wood and all that comes before. But then, more on that to come as we proceed in future blog stories on this one, so lets start finishing….by showing a proper tool for finishing….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, now what would a worker of wood do without all those tools ( simple tools they are) that come before and during the finishing phase….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so this is just to get the story rolling and I might mention that I have been working this story over a couple of days now….a week or so….and so I'm hoping I can have enough pictures to keep this one going for a few blogs before I have to start taking pictures again. Just to add a side note here, I apologize ahead of time for not being able to daily keep this story going, but at the moment I'm in the middle of a cabin re-do, bathroom redo, logging and firewood, plus the cutting and cleaning up of some slabbed wood on the land of some other folks and I am also planning on starting to slab cut a log of rock//sugar maple this week that is measuring about 32''-34'' wide. But if you want to follow along on my finishing of this top and cabinet, then I can promise some tips into the world of tung oil, shellac and polys. Let me also add that if any-one has any questions….feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer, since the truth is….finishing is not about secrets and any-one can do this aspect….*it only takes time*....
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


-hello Trifern; ....ah the stories….those tales that one can tell, grab a chain saw and lets go out in the woods to see what chronicles of wood we can find. "All the way to the finish…."; now I think your playing a word play on my finish….

-hi Rob; ....so now we have more than one pair of prying eyes. My wife brought this one home after a trip to Mexico herself. So she travels quite a bit with her job and she's all-ways bringing articles of a many back, while she's out and about. The tales I could tell….and of course I'm all-ways amazed and, then she says "but Frank, you can do any-thing " and after that….what's an ego to do. I've been slow on this one, but when she sees it, it will be worth the effort, since it's the gleam in the eyes that says thanks. The story is how she gets all these articles from around the world, through the towns, onto the airplanes as carry on's, plus those bigger items that are stuffed in the suitcases and then back home all in one piece….of course some come in multi pieces, while I get the opportunity of assembly….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*WoodWorking Vision*

*WoodWorking Vision*










....how big is your wood-working vision?
....and what happens to your head-room once the expansion within your head decides to get a vision of be-ing a-head outside?
....where will you get your vision from and will you also frequent the market-places of traditions to honor the money-changers?

....*for without a vision your wood will perish*!

....just as the fire you feel within your belly of now,
will just as soon also go into the alley ways of extinction,
just like all those that came before you who burned for a flicker,
and then comes the day when your out of sight and out of mind….

--*for without a vision your wood will perish*!

....and so there also was the day when my fire had reached a low,
and all the information i had gathered was of no-use any-more,
i had reached an exponential rate of woodworking information,
my knowledge had gone to overload and my imagination lay grounded….

--*for without a vision your wood will perish*!

....i was in en-cased within a box of wanting till mind dumbed i down,
the working of wood along lines of tradition had taken it's toll,
just i was left noticing that my vision was perished rubble on dry bones,
and the sadness was that other's said don't fret since it all takes time….

--*for without a vision your wood will perish*!

....imagine the freeze that was placed on my hands as tools sat silent,
fears of silence for what the bell ringer would soon bring my way,
great shocks alive i wondered if any had noticed the madness of my head,
while out in the woods i heard a new song bringing freshness of now….

" *For without a vision your wood will perish*!"










....and then my soul turned to spirit of vision and my wood knew the definition of life….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I started this project with some scrap; "who said scrap…." pieces of walnut that had been sitting quietly inside my barn for some time and were gathering dust. With that thought in mind, I might go on and add that their place of sitting was in an English Barn and since they were just hanging out….other rodent animals were also using them as walk-ways, which gives new meaning to the phrase; ''a little scat here, a little scat there….!"

The wood for this project is Black Walnut and that's three boards, with heartwood and some sapwood. Since this story is about 'finishing' I will shorten the time spent spent on//with the wood prior to the finishing, by saying that pre-finishing of the wood included:

1.) ....*jointing*,

2.) ....*planning*,

3.) ....*glue up*,

4.) ....*cutting the outside shape* with the use of my worm drive trim saw, ( and I will add, I don't see how a woodworker could do without one of these) since to my way of thinking and use….I call this tool, an upside-down table saw for rough, trim and finishing. Ah yes, "the miles I have plowed with this one….and talk about accurate…." The surprising part about the Porter Cable 4-1/2'' worm drive trim saw, is that it just keeps on going and going,

5.) ....*initial *or *pre-sanding*....and this includes the grits of #60 - #80 - #100, by random orbital sander,

6.) ....*cutting the hole diameter* out using a jigsaw….and yes, this was done after the initial pre-sanding stage,

7.) ....then I followed through with a *hand rasp* on the hole,

8.) ....followed up by *hand sanding* the hole edge with #60 - #80 - #120 sandpaper,

9.) ....did I forget a step, well I'm sure some-one will let me know.

Some of the tools used up to this stage of the woodworking process….










----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finishing: *Rustic Ritual Landscape*

....in the use of Wood Art !










So to start out I'll start with the next step of sanding on the top of the sink counter. The sander I'm using is a Bosch 5'' random orbital sander 3725DEVS; 8 hole hook and loop, which is connected to one of my Sears Craftsman wet dry vac's by a Fein hose. This arrangement is so completely dust free, that it can be used inside and I never have a problem with dust from the sanding process.










It is at this point that I use the Mirka 8 hole hook and loop disk pad, for sanding….and I might mention that since I've switched to Mirka, I no-longer have problems with the sanding grit running out on me. I might add that when I'm done with a grit and going to the next grit, I used to save the used grits for future sanding….but with the hook and loop, I have found it best to just forget putting the paper back on since the grip can be weakened. I do still save the #60 and #80 grits for any rough hand sanding that comes along….and yes, this is one of the articles that I fill my pockets with, so if you ever meet me and need some sanding in the rough; "I've got the grit….LOL" Now I'm off and going again, when some-one finally finds me out in the woods, propped up against a tree and I'm passed on over the shadow-lands; I wonder what else they'll find in my pockets?

The grits I'm using for this stage of sanding are; #120 - #180 - #220 and I might add that since we've now crossed over from working in the rough, *to the art of finishing wood*....please remember to not skip a grit. Not only will your wood know it, but any-one feeling and watching will know it also and, although those other's might not tell….the wood will tell-a-tale.










Well that's as far as we are going to-day….whew, all this writing and camera work can be some work….hmmm, I need some-one to follow me around and do my photography. But then that would probably not work either, since in no-time I would have them laying their camera down and picking up a chain saw and getting into the action of woodworking.

I probably will not post an-other up-date on this story till the end of the week, since my next story will be about lost//abandoned cabins in the woods….after all, I feel a waundering walk-about coming on….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected] 
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *WoodWorking Vision*
> 
> *WoodWorking Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....how big is your wood-working vision?
> ....and what happens to your head-room once the expansion within your head decides to get a vision of be-ing a-head outside?
> ....where will you get your vision from and will you also frequent the market-places of traditions to honor the money-changers?
> 
> ....*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....just as the fire you feel within your belly of now,
> will just as soon also go into the alley ways of extinction,
> just like all those that came before you who burned for a flicker,
> and then comes the day when your out of sight and out of mind….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....and so there also was the day when my fire had reached a low,
> and all the information i had gathered was of no-use any-more,
> i had reached an exponential rate of woodworking information,
> my knowledge had gone to overload and my imagination lay grounded….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....i was in en-cased within a box of wanting till mind dumbed i down,
> the working of wood along lines of tradition had taken it's toll,
> just i was left noticing that my vision was perished rubble on dry bones,
> and the sadness was that other's said don't fret since it all takes time….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....imagine the freeze that was placed on my hands as tools sat silent,
> fears of silence for what the bell ringer would soon bring my way,
> great shocks alive i wondered if any had noticed the madness of my head,
> while out in the woods i heard a new song bringing freshness of now….
> 
> " *For without a vision your wood will perish*!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then my soul turned to spirit of vision and my wood knew the definition of life….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I started this project with some scrap; "who said scrap…." pieces of walnut that had been sitting quietly inside my barn for some time and were gathering dust. With that thought in mind, I might go on and add that their place of sitting was in an English Barn and since they were just hanging out….other rodent animals were also using them as walk-ways, which gives new meaning to the phrase; ''a little scat here, a little scat there….!"
> 
> The wood for this project is Black Walnut and that's three boards, with heartwood and some sapwood. Since this story is about 'finishing' I will shorten the time spent spent on//with the wood prior to the finishing, by saying that pre-finishing of the wood included:
> 
> 1.) ....*jointing*,
> 
> 2.) ....*planning*,
> 
> 3.) ....*glue up*,
> 
> 4.) ....*cutting the outside shape* with the use of my worm drive trim saw, ( and I will add, I don't see how a woodworker could do without one of these) since to my way of thinking and use….I call this tool, an upside-down table saw for rough, trim and finishing. Ah yes, "the miles I have plowed with this one….and talk about accurate…." The surprising part about the Porter Cable 4-1/2'' worm drive trim saw, is that it just keeps on going and going,
> 
> 5.) ....*initial *or *pre-sanding*....and this includes the grits of #60 - #80 - #100, by random orbital sander,
> 
> 6.) ....*cutting the hole diameter* out using a jigsaw….and yes, this was done after the initial pre-sanding stage,
> 
> 7.) ....then I followed through with a *hand rasp* on the hole,
> 
> 8.) ....followed up by *hand sanding* the hole edge with #60 - #80 - #120 sandpaper,
> 
> 9.) ....did I forget a step, well I'm sure some-one will let me know.
> 
> Some of the tools used up to this stage of the woodworking process….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finishing: *Rustic Ritual Landscape*
> 
> ....in the use of Wood Art !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to start out I'll start with the next step of sanding on the top of the sink counter. The sander I'm using is a Bosch 5'' random orbital sander 3725DEVS; 8 hole hook and loop, which is connected to one of my Sears Craftsman wet dry vac's by a Fein hose. This arrangement is so completely dust free, that it can be used inside and I never have a problem with dust from the sanding process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is at this point that I use the Mirka 8 hole hook and loop disk pad, for sanding….and I might mention that since I've switched to Mirka, I no-longer have problems with the sanding grit running out on me. I might add that when I'm done with a grit and going to the next grit, I used to save the used grits for future sanding….but with the hook and loop, I have found it best to just forget putting the paper back on since the grip can be weakened. I do still save the #60 and #80 grits for any rough hand sanding that comes along….and yes, this is one of the articles that I fill my pockets with, so if you ever meet me and need some sanding in the rough; "I've got the grit….LOL" Now I'm off and going again, when some-one finally finds me out in the woods, propped up against a tree and I'm passed on over the shadow-lands; I wonder what else they'll find in my pockets?
> 
> The grits I'm using for this stage of sanding are; #120 - #180 - #220 and I might add that since we've now crossed over from working in the rough, *to the art of finishing wood*....please remember to not skip a grit. Not only will your wood know it, but any-one feeling and watching will know it also and, although those other's might not tell….the wood will tell-a-tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's as far as we are going to-day….whew, all this writing and camera work can be some work….hmmm, I need some-one to follow me around and do my photography. But then that would probably not work either, since in no-time I would have them laying their camera down and picking up a chain saw and getting into the action of woodworking.
> 
> I probably will not post an-other up-date on this story till the end of the week, since my next story will be about lost//abandoned cabins in the woods….after all, I feel a waundering walk-about coming on….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Just make sure you come back, frank, to continue your tale - avoid the shadowlands on this walk-about.

Btw, how much is Anderson Windows paying you for your advertising space?


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *WoodWorking Vision*
> 
> *WoodWorking Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....how big is your wood-working vision?
> ....and what happens to your head-room once the expansion within your head decides to get a vision of be-ing a-head outside?
> ....where will you get your vision from and will you also frequent the market-places of traditions to honor the money-changers?
> 
> ....*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....just as the fire you feel within your belly of now,
> will just as soon also go into the alley ways of extinction,
> just like all those that came before you who burned for a flicker,
> and then comes the day when your out of sight and out of mind….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....and so there also was the day when my fire had reached a low,
> and all the information i had gathered was of no-use any-more,
> i had reached an exponential rate of woodworking information,
> my knowledge had gone to overload and my imagination lay grounded….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....i was in en-cased within a box of wanting till mind dumbed i down,
> the working of wood along lines of tradition had taken it's toll,
> just i was left noticing that my vision was perished rubble on dry bones,
> and the sadness was that other's said don't fret since it all takes time….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....imagine the freeze that was placed on my hands as tools sat silent,
> fears of silence for what the bell ringer would soon bring my way,
> great shocks alive i wondered if any had noticed the madness of my head,
> while out in the woods i heard a new song bringing freshness of now….
> 
> " *For without a vision your wood will perish*!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then my soul turned to spirit of vision and my wood knew the definition of life….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I started this project with some scrap; "who said scrap…." pieces of walnut that had been sitting quietly inside my barn for some time and were gathering dust. With that thought in mind, I might go on and add that their place of sitting was in an English Barn and since they were just hanging out….other rodent animals were also using them as walk-ways, which gives new meaning to the phrase; ''a little scat here, a little scat there….!"
> 
> The wood for this project is Black Walnut and that's three boards, with heartwood and some sapwood. Since this story is about 'finishing' I will shorten the time spent spent on//with the wood prior to the finishing, by saying that pre-finishing of the wood included:
> 
> 1.) ....*jointing*,
> 
> 2.) ....*planning*,
> 
> 3.) ....*glue up*,
> 
> 4.) ....*cutting the outside shape* with the use of my worm drive trim saw, ( and I will add, I don't see how a woodworker could do without one of these) since to my way of thinking and use….I call this tool, an upside-down table saw for rough, trim and finishing. Ah yes, "the miles I have plowed with this one….and talk about accurate…." The surprising part about the Porter Cable 4-1/2'' worm drive trim saw, is that it just keeps on going and going,
> 
> 5.) ....*initial *or *pre-sanding*....and this includes the grits of #60 - #80 - #100, by random orbital sander,
> 
> 6.) ....*cutting the hole diameter* out using a jigsaw….and yes, this was done after the initial pre-sanding stage,
> 
> 7.) ....then I followed through with a *hand rasp* on the hole,
> 
> 8.) ....followed up by *hand sanding* the hole edge with #60 - #80 - #120 sandpaper,
> 
> 9.) ....did I forget a step, well I'm sure some-one will let me know.
> 
> Some of the tools used up to this stage of the woodworking process….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finishing: *Rustic Ritual Landscape*
> 
> ....in the use of Wood Art !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to start out I'll start with the next step of sanding on the top of the sink counter. The sander I'm using is a Bosch 5'' random orbital sander 3725DEVS; 8 hole hook and loop, which is connected to one of my Sears Craftsman wet dry vac's by a Fein hose. This arrangement is so completely dust free, that it can be used inside and I never have a problem with dust from the sanding process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is at this point that I use the Mirka 8 hole hook and loop disk pad, for sanding….and I might mention that since I've switched to Mirka, I no-longer have problems with the sanding grit running out on me. I might add that when I'm done with a grit and going to the next grit, I used to save the used grits for future sanding….but with the hook and loop, I have found it best to just forget putting the paper back on since the grip can be weakened. I do still save the #60 and #80 grits for any rough hand sanding that comes along….and yes, this is one of the articles that I fill my pockets with, so if you ever meet me and need some sanding in the rough; "I've got the grit….LOL" Now I'm off and going again, when some-one finally finds me out in the woods, propped up against a tree and I'm passed on over the shadow-lands; I wonder what else they'll find in my pockets?
> 
> The grits I'm using for this stage of sanding are; #120 - #180 - #220 and I might add that since we've now crossed over from working in the rough, *to the art of finishing wood*....please remember to not skip a grit. Not only will your wood know it, but any-one feeling and watching will know it also and, although those other's might not tell….the wood will tell-a-tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's as far as we are going to-day….whew, all this writing and camera work can be some work….hmmm, I need some-one to follow me around and do my photography. But then that would probably not work either, since in no-time I would have them laying their camera down and picking up a chain saw and getting into the action of woodworking.
> 
> I probably will not post an-other up-date on this story till the end of the week, since my next story will be about lost//abandoned cabins in the woods….after all, I feel a waundering walk-about coming on….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for the post Frank. That is some beautiful walnut. It looks and sounds like you are taming it well. The only tale will be at the tail end; "It is finished!", or is that really the tale, because it has really just begun?


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *WoodWorking Vision*
> 
> *WoodWorking Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....how big is your wood-working vision?
> ....and what happens to your head-room once the expansion within your head decides to get a vision of be-ing a-head outside?
> ....where will you get your vision from and will you also frequent the market-places of traditions to honor the money-changers?
> 
> ....*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....just as the fire you feel within your belly of now,
> will just as soon also go into the alley ways of extinction,
> just like all those that came before you who burned for a flicker,
> and then comes the day when your out of sight and out of mind….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....and so there also was the day when my fire had reached a low,
> and all the information i had gathered was of no-use any-more,
> i had reached an exponential rate of woodworking information,
> my knowledge had gone to overload and my imagination lay grounded….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....i was in en-cased within a box of wanting till mind dumbed i down,
> the working of wood along lines of tradition had taken it's toll,
> just i was left noticing that my vision was perished rubble on dry bones,
> and the sadness was that other's said don't fret since it all takes time….
> 
> --*for without a vision your wood will perish*!
> 
> ....imagine the freeze that was placed on my hands as tools sat silent,
> fears of silence for what the bell ringer would soon bring my way,
> great shocks alive i wondered if any had noticed the madness of my head,
> while out in the woods i heard a new song bringing freshness of now….
> 
> " *For without a vision your wood will perish*!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then my soul turned to spirit of vision and my wood knew the definition of life….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I started this project with some scrap; "who said scrap…." pieces of walnut that had been sitting quietly inside my barn for some time and were gathering dust. With that thought in mind, I might go on and add that their place of sitting was in an English Barn and since they were just hanging out….other rodent animals were also using them as walk-ways, which gives new meaning to the phrase; ''a little scat here, a little scat there….!"
> 
> The wood for this project is Black Walnut and that's three boards, with heartwood and some sapwood. Since this story is about 'finishing' I will shorten the time spent spent on//with the wood prior to the finishing, by saying that pre-finishing of the wood included:
> 
> 1.) ....*jointing*,
> 
> 2.) ....*planning*,
> 
> 3.) ....*glue up*,
> 
> 4.) ....*cutting the outside shape* with the use of my worm drive trim saw, ( and I will add, I don't see how a woodworker could do without one of these) since to my way of thinking and use….I call this tool, an upside-down table saw for rough, trim and finishing. Ah yes, "the miles I have plowed with this one….and talk about accurate…." The surprising part about the Porter Cable 4-1/2'' worm drive trim saw, is that it just keeps on going and going,
> 
> 5.) ....*initial *or *pre-sanding*....and this includes the grits of #60 - #80 - #100, by random orbital sander,
> 
> 6.) ....*cutting the hole diameter* out using a jigsaw….and yes, this was done after the initial pre-sanding stage,
> 
> 7.) ....then I followed through with a *hand rasp* on the hole,
> 
> 8.) ....followed up by *hand sanding* the hole edge with #60 - #80 - #120 sandpaper,
> 
> 9.) ....did I forget a step, well I'm sure some-one will let me know.
> 
> Some of the tools used up to this stage of the woodworking process….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finishing: *Rustic Ritual Landscape*
> 
> ....in the use of Wood Art !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to start out I'll start with the next step of sanding on the top of the sink counter. The sander I'm using is a Bosch 5'' random orbital sander 3725DEVS; 8 hole hook and loop, which is connected to one of my Sears Craftsman wet dry vac's by a Fein hose. This arrangement is so completely dust free, that it can be used inside and I never have a problem with dust from the sanding process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is at this point that I use the Mirka 8 hole hook and loop disk pad, for sanding….and I might mention that since I've switched to Mirka, I no-longer have problems with the sanding grit running out on me. I might add that when I'm done with a grit and going to the next grit, I used to save the used grits for future sanding….but with the hook and loop, I have found it best to just forget putting the paper back on since the grip can be weakened. I do still save the #60 and #80 grits for any rough hand sanding that comes along….and yes, this is one of the articles that I fill my pockets with, so if you ever meet me and need some sanding in the rough; "I've got the grit….LOL" Now I'm off and going again, when some-one finally finds me out in the woods, propped up against a tree and I'm passed on over the shadow-lands; I wonder what else they'll find in my pockets?
> 
> The grits I'm using for this stage of sanding are; #120 - #180 - #220 and I might add that since we've now crossed over from working in the rough, *to the art of finishing wood*....please remember to not skip a grit. Not only will your wood know it, but any-one feeling and watching will know it also and, although those other's might not tell….the wood will tell-a-tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's as far as we are going to-day….whew, all this writing and camera work can be some work….hmmm, I need some-one to follow me around and do my photography. But then that would probably not work either, since in no-time I would have them laying their camera down and picking up a chain saw and getting into the action of woodworking.
> 
> I probably will not post an-other up-date on this story till the end of the week, since my next story will be about lost//abandoned cabins in the woods….after all, I feel a waundering walk-about coming on….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


-hi Steve; ....now you've got me on that one about the Anderson Windows….LOL, actually I just use whatsoever is around. It does seem that I have a lot of these AW boxes though, since I just put 15 or so in the cabin of various sizes. Of course I save the boxes and cut them to various sizes, so they work great for on the spot drop cloths and walk cloths. As I've said before, I really do use everything…."use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without".

-thanks for the comment on the beauty of the walnut, Trifern; ....and yes you are right about my end of this project and the story goes on. And then if one thinks about it, this story started long before I ever arrived on the scene….and I'm only one of many players in this wood story.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*

*Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*

So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.

Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.

Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.

So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.

Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.

I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….










You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.

I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.

If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.

Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….










....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….










....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….










Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Good info Frank… keep typin', I'm eatin it up.

Thanks for the post, I didn't realize all that about tung oil.

-Steve


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great blog Frank. It started out a little nutty and fruity, but it finished well. You referred to the white oak. It appears to be walnut, or I'm I all cracked up this morning? As always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


--hello Steve; ....so I guess I'll keep typin' and sawn', while you get a free lunch….LOL….
--hi Trifern; ....now what would I do without my proof-readers. And yes, you are right….I guess since I've been cutting white oak all day, I've got white oak on the brain. The wood in question here is walnut, so I'll have to go back in and change//edit that bit of wood information. Once again thanks for bringing this to my attention….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank: I'm not sure of your recipie. You write about using Japan Drier and I'm not sure when you are saying to add it.

I've always added japan drier at the time of using the finish, and only putting it in the oil being used. Are you adding it to your gallon of mixture at the time of making it, or when you are using it?


----------



## FatherHooligan

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thank you Frank for this great information.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Karson;
....*yes, I add the Japan drier when I mix up a fresh gallon*, and I've been doing this for too many years now….LOL.

I'm wondering if you're thinking that the drier will cause the finish to harden or skin over? In my 'experience' I can say that that has not happened with any mixture of tung oil, (and remember when I'm talking of tung oil, I'm not talking of the wiping varnish mixture) I've mixed. *The wiping varnish mixture I make is usually done in small quantities and mixed as I need it*....and maybe I should have not included that recipe here as it may confuse the issue if one is not paying attention to what they are reading. *Some-times by the time I get to the bottom of a gallon of pre-mixed tung oil, there will be some particles that just need to strained off, but that holds true for any finish and the residue. *

*I some-times tint a gallon of tung oil and it will take a year or so to re-use what is left-over and I can say there has been no-problem.* I might mention that in the picture I have posted above with the the gallon can, I also place between the can and lid some doubled up, more like four times plastic wrap and then when I'm closing the can up, I will also squeeze the sides of the can to expel extra air inside the can. When-ever I go to open the can up, much of the time I will hear an intake of air surging back into the can….and who knows, maybe I've just given a secret away for free. I also save quart size peanut butter glass jars and use these also for storing my tung oil and shellac mixtures, and again be-tween the glass jar and lid I will place the plastic wrap….and yes with use, ever so often I will also use new plastic wrap since the old will wear out.

Hope this helps some and if you have any more questions ask away…..

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank:

I've noticed that when I made up what i call my danish oil. 1/3 BLO. 1/3 Mineral Spirits, and 1/3 varnish that when I put it in a plastic squeeze bottle to be able to dispense it, that the bottle will almost collapse as the blo absorbs all of the air out of the bottle. I've added the japan drier at the time of putting it on the furniture and i found that any left over jells up in the container. Maybe I'm using too much Japan Drier.

The ratio that I'm using and you are using seem about the same. In your case 1 gal of Tung Oil, 1 gal of thinner and as you are using it 1 gal of varnish (50/50) of your first mixture..


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for the post, Frank. There is a lot of mis-information out there on finishes and finishing techniques. I am glad to see that you took the lead on this one and dispelled one of the prevailing myths about tung oil and how they are not all the same. One comment that I would add is that if the list of ingredients or msds states that it contains "mineral spirits" or "petroleum distillates" then this is a wiping varnish and not pure tung oil.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Karson;

I'm looking at a plastic squeeze bottle right now, after digging it out of my stash of finishes that I keep in my office here. You know the kind….16 oz. liquid storage container sold by---- stores across the country. And a very good plastic bottle it is, except for storing finishes like that mixture of tung oil varnish wiping finish and your danish oil mix. So does this look familiar to you….










....and I hope to not confuse any-one reading this report, *as what I started out to explain was tung oil-gum turps and Japan drier* and now we're off on a tangent talking about tung oil varnish wiping finish and danish oil finish, which I assume you are also using as a wiping finish.

Let me once again clarify some issues here as I see them. My tung oil, gum turps and Japan drier are a wiping finish that I cut at a 50:50 cut….usually 1/2 gal. of pure 100% tung oil, 1/2 gal. gum turps and then I follow the directions on the Japan drier as to the drops or oz.'s I will be adding. All driers are different so read your drier and you will find that information….and remember that we are only talking drops to a few oz.'s here. I store that mixture in empty gal. metal cans and also empty plastic white jug gallons which come from what used to contain orange juice….(I might insert here also that I will at times pour off out of the gal., into glass quart jars and pint jars when I am going to a show and need a back-up just in case….I have to laugh here because of the times I have also turned motel rooms into finishing rooms. Might I also add that I have just used on a piece of wood art, a pint jar of a tung oil, gum turps and Japan drier mix that had been sitting for about two years and there was not the slightest hint of any gelling or skinning over.) Well I had better get my-self back on track here or who knows where this will go. These plastic gal. jugs are white so that sunlight is blocked out and yes, over time if not used up fast they will also suck inward, but I have had no-problem with them gelling up or skimming//skinning over and when the plastic gal jug sucks inward and I notice, I just release the cap and re-tighten. With the metal cans I will squeeze the sides as I am putting on the caps and I only use the empty Hopes metal cans or empty plastic white orange juice cans. I can not tell you if this makes a difference, but years ago I started placing the plastic wrap between the lids of the cans//jugs initially to keep the finish off the lids, but yes, I also believe this helps to give an extra level of protection to the finish by keeping all areas sealed tight. My experience with the gal. cans and jugs runs that one should for the most part be able to use what one has mixed in a years time, but then I have used cans that also went longer.

On the counter top I am writing about, I used the tung oil mix and this mix was first used back last summer for the summer 2007 awards contest. I had about an inch or two of mix left in the can, so I shook it up and used it on this project…..''use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without''. There can some-times be some gelled crud around the lid opening when one gets down to this level in the can, but since we're talking a tung oil cut mix, I just strain off and apply….no-problem.

*Now having said that, lets turn our attention to the opportunity of talking about the wiping varnish//danish oil mixture.* Yes, you are right about our cut mixtures being the same….just different math equations to arrive at the same mix….; 1:1:1 or 1/3:1/3:1/3 = the same.

My first suggestion would be to stop using plastic for storing your wiping finish, ( I only use the solid white plastic for the tung oil, gum turps and Japan drier mix) and start using 100% pure tung oil. Next I might suggest to start eating peanut butter that comes in glass jars….LOL. Actually I make it a point to buy olives, peanut butter, hot peppers, no-jelly jars since we grow our own fruit and can, and then I even ask folks with young babies to save those glass jars for me….and I do have quite a collection of glass jars in all shapes and sizes. What I'm also wondering about, is are you following the directions on the side of the Japan drier you are using? I will admit that when it comes down to mixing these formulas up, I am quite meticulous about following the mixing ratios. I will use different types of calculated mixing containers and spoons to assure that I am getting the right mix. Next I will add that with the oil varnish mixture, I do not mix in large quanities and only mix for the project at hand. Also I will use the all-ready mixture of 1 part 100% pure Hopes tung oil, 1 part gum turps and the japan drier to which I will now also add the 1 part of Benjamin & Moore all oil varnish….and one must remember these ratios are just a starting point as my mixing ratio can varying from summer to winter.

This is the reason I say that if one wants to start mastering the art of finishing, one needs to spend some time doing tests on the wood. I'm not trying to discourage any-one here, but I have test pieces of wood all around me in my office and out in my barn with dates, finish information wrote down on the back side of wood that has been used to test a finish….and there are no-short cuts and yes, some of these test pieces date from some years ago. One can read a book, watch all the dvds they can attain, attend all the classes out there, but if one is not going to spend time sorting out and getting their own mix….one will not attain a mastery of finishing. As workers of wood we spend years learning how to work the wood and yet when it comes to finishing the wood, we expect to spend little time our-selves and so we find it easier to get what some-one else tells//sells us and then one wonders what went wrong. *Finishing is no-secret and yet finishing does not come out of a can as all-ready mixed and sold by others,* however very few will believe what I have just stated….and so the story goes. And please Karson I'm not writing about you or any-other in my mind here, so just consider this the ramblings of a finish freak who has worked the chemicals too long and has his brain fried.

Well I hope this helps some-what and if there remains more questions just ask away. I will close with one story of what I think about plastic and why it should not be used for long term storage or as far as I'm concerned any kind of storing of finishes. The story is told as I remember of how some folks at a company were looking into finding a mixture that would remove the ink from left over type setting racks//jigs. Well one day after mixing up a mix, they left the mix to be stored for the night in large plastic containers. Imagine their surprise when next morning these folks found that the mix had went right to work and what they now had was plastic melt-down all over the floor. The good news is that though this formula had no-use in removing type ink….what they had discovered was a great environmental paint stripper and, that product was made from soybeans. I do not use plastic, but some plastic stories have a good ending, job security, financial gain and are good for the environment. By the way, I also have used that product and yes, it works great.

Great talking with you Karson and….as I'm thinking about it, maybe I should make this a blog story post also;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Now you have really got me thinking, Frank. Time to start mixing, playing and experimenting. Thanks for the lessons.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


--and yes, to all those who are inspired to get more in this area of finishing, I can only say this is a journey that will yield great results!

....may all your days be inspired by the way to finish a finish,
may all your rags be put to the flame of a well fed flicker,
may all your wood soak in the warmth of a masters own mix,
till in the end of tales the story is told of worked wood and finish as one….

Thank you all for your comments….and;
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jcash3

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Tung is is my favorite finish also. I have used it straight on pieces taht won't get much wear, but for pieces that do get alot of wear i mix my own finish. I got this from 2 different local woodworkers, one of who studied under Sam Maloof. I mix equal parts tung oil, BLO, and a good quality poly. I've found that using a gloss poly will give better results. it doesn't dry with a gloss finish, but more of a satin.
I'm lucky that my source is a local cabinet supplier that buys tung oil by the 55 gallon barrel and then resales by the gallon jug. Before hurricane Katrina, mississippi had some of the best tung orchards in the world, and i was lucky enough to get some of that oil before it was blown away.
It's a great easy finish that gives great results. you wipe it on and then wipe it off, and after it dries my daughter has the best quote for how it looks, "daddy i just want to touch and rub all over it" leave it to a 7 year old.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Joey;
--great hearing from you and yes, those of us who use tung oil know how good it is. Tung oil is kind of like a can of sardines….you eithe love them or hate them, there is no-middle ground.

As far as using the 'gloss' poly…..yes, the sheen of the finish is what makes for it's long lasting durability. Low sheen….is least durable, while high gloss sheen is the most durable and long lasting….and this has to do with all those VOC's (Volatile Organic Compounds) they put in the can. As to the drying to a satin sheen this also comes from the diluting with the other ingredients.

I've actually used the poly's and varnishes with several coats of high sheen gloss and then at the end applied a lower sheen which dulls the sheen appearance down. The high sheen makes for durability and the lower sheen tapers the edge of the gloss sheen down.

And yes, I also know about that comment of the touch and feel, but that also is because I imagine you prep the wood also with some great sanding?

Glad you stopped by to comment and….;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Franl


----------



## moshel

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Tung oil is my favourite finish as well. as for Joey comment that he uses pure tung oil only on on pieces that don't get much wear - if you let it cure properly (and this take a long long while - 3 weeks). the surface is hard and can resist almost anything, including most chemicals. I used it to finish some toys for my daughter and they still look like new after almost a year of constant wear. another tip for using pure tung oil - warm it up. put the container in a pot of very hot water for 10-20 minutes, stirring occasionally. will make it much more liquid and it will be absorbed much better.
another small comment - pure tung oil is absolutely non toxic. one of the very few finishes that cure and are not toxic at all. if you add to it varnish this is not the case. not sure about Japan dryer - never used it.

Thanks Frank for bringing this terrific finish in such details. (Toda raba?)


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


....first of all I want to thank every-one for their comments that just keep coming in….it's all-most like the tung oil geeks just keep on coming out of the wood-work here on this subject.

-hello Moshel; ....and you are most correct about the pure application of straight tung oil along with what Joey also said. You have also stated why some users of tung oil will not apply straight pure….since you mentioned the 3 weeks….and I've had it take longer then that. Three weeks….4 weeks and longer according to time of year, weather, temperatures and humidity is a long time for woodworkers to wait and, then what happens if this is only the first coat.

When talking tung oil one can also get into the subject/technique called 'tung oil bath', except I've never been able to do this one yet with a large table…..maybe I should just go and buy a large bath tub….LOL. Actually the tung oil bath is perfect for those who are wood-turners and carvers working in smaller pieces, (whatever one can fit inside a 5 gallon bucket of tung oil), if they can wait out a month and longer of bathing and drying//curing. One might also consider doing several wood pieces also at this time, this way. And yes on the bath works of tung oil, I might be accused of downsizing the total time so as to not discourage any….as only you will know when it's done.

Moshel; you mention a very good point here when you also talk of warming the tung oil up on the stove in a pot of hot water. I have also done this with pure tung oil and with boiled linseed oil and beeswax mixtures and I will stand at the stove and stir the can inside the pot of water. My wife is so use to this by now, that she just walks on by with no-comment, no-explosions yet. I also have a steaming pot where I place water in the bottom and then there's a pot on top that sits into the lower one….water in the one on the bottom and tung oil in the top one so that the steam from the boiling water below warms the top pot up, containing the tung oil. Found this one at a yard sell for a dollar….ah yes, what a dollar still buys.

....and yes an-other great point you also make about 100% pure tung oil being non-toxic….

Once again to all writing and commenting I….;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Praki

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Frank,

I have been experimenting with Tung Oil + Mineral Spirits for finishing a small piece of Maple. I have been putting the 50:50 mixture on and wiping it after 10 mins. I think I have put on more than six coats so far but I don't see any signs of a film build up as I do with Waterlox Original. I am looking to see if I can get a nice glass like finish with TO+MS.

The question is, with this mixture, will I see a film build up at all? Should I not wipe it down after 10 minutes? (The finish I put on is quite thin). Or, am I going to achieve my goal only by adding varnish to this mixture?

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Praki;
-glad to see that you are using tung oil!

Now lets see what I can come up with for an answer….comparing tung oil and mineral spirits-/to/-Waterlox Original. You are wanting a finish that gives some type of a 'film build up', if I am reading what you are asking….right?

Tung oil and mineral spirits will not give a protective film build up as the Waterlox formula does since these are two different kinds of finishes.

Tung oil and mineral spirits is made to absorb into the wood and with multiple coats after that….is used mainly to saturate the wood (especially with real dry wood) before one gets down to using steel wool to polish the wood for a sheen and then adds the protection for the wood *without a film build up*.

*Extra Note*: 
Also one must understand that since the wood will all-ways be drying out over the years, it also helps to occasionally (once a year, more or less….and even every two years) to reapply the tung oil and polish with steel wool some more. Some-times there's talk against using tung oil for wood floors, since some say that there is not much protection with tung oil, but I have tung oil on my wide pine boards in the main room of my house and I have had no-problem. I took off the multiple coats of lead paint and poly floor paint three years ago and put down two coats of tung oil and mineral spirits at a 50:50 mix along with the Japan dryer and the floors are still looking good. One must remember that's with winter tracking from snow and spring time mud season, plus cats and all else….if the floor were to get bad in one area it's just a matter of touching that area up.

Now lets look at Waterlox Original which also contains tung oil along with *Phenolic Resins*....which make this product a *varnish*. Yes you heard me right….varnish and along with the VOC regulations and where one lives, those VOC numbers can go from around 600 down too 350. Really all one needs to understand here when looking at the VOC numbers is that 600 still gives a good tough protective coating and 350 makes the products not all that resistant to scratches and abrasives. Walk into a Home Depot or Lowes stores and at least in my state one will see that all cans of oil base finishes are labeled to be VOC 350 compliant. So getting back to the tung oil and Phenolic resins in Waterlox Original, one now understands that this product *will add a film build up* after the first coat….so that if one is wanting to add film build up and protection, this is a good product. And yes, I do still use Waterlox Original since I can still get it with a higher Voc rating ( although there is the Waterlox Original also with a VOC 350 rating) and as a matter of fact, since all brands of oil poly and varnishes in my area are at VOC 350….whenever I'm doing a wood floor, this is the product I use if I am wanting film build up for protection along with sheen. I might also add that Waterlox Original, which uses tung oil is a '*varnish*' as opposed to other types of '*oil*' finishes.

As to your question about wiping the tung oil finish off//down, yes you are right in doing that and I might add that this is a 'must do'.

If you are still wanting to add a varnish to your tung oil and mineral spirits (....and this makes a *wiping varnish*) then this can be done and I will write more on that if you are wanting that information. I might add that with the tung oil and mineral spirits-/or/-tung oil, mineral spirits and varnish mixture….I have also found it best to add some drops of a Japan dryer, which speeds up the drying process some-what. Also I should make a note to add; that a varnish is slower in the drying process (some-times up to seven days and longer, depending on temperatures and humidity)....regardless of whether one mixes their own or buys a varnish such as Waterlox Original.

Hope this helps some….and if you have more questions just ask away and I will do my best to answer….also let me know if you or any one wants the varnish and tung oil mixture?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Praki

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Frank,

Thanks for your detailed explanation. You have been very helpful. After I read your blog on Tung Oil, I was inspired to experiment with it and the questions started from there 

I forgot to mention this earlier. I am adding a small drop of Japan Dryer to the oil+spirit mix. I think I will take the steel wool to the little piece I have been working with and see how that looks. Originally, I was planning to take some mineral oil and pumice and give it a rub with some stiff brown paper. Keeping with the experimenting spirit, I will try both (unless you tell me it is not a good idea to rub it with pumice).

I would be very interested to learn about the varnish and Tung oil mixture and would love to hear what you have to say. I think you recommended Benjamin Moore varnish but I don't remember if it was the spar varnish variety or not. I suspect there are many other people who would be interested in reading about varnish+oil mixture. So, please enlighten us.

I also will be working with some Cherry in the next few months. I am not sure how I will finish it but it is for my daughter and needs to stand up for some heavy use. I would like the finish to be easy to repair. Would the varnish+oil finish be easy to repair or refinish?

Thanks again for your help,


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> *Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil*
> 
> So lets cut to the center of the fruit….like cutting to the quick, and talk about China Wood Oil, wood nut oil or just plain 'tung oil'. And since we're talking in the language of botany, maybe it would be best too first say that tung oil is not a true nut, but is a fruit that comes to us as a drupe or what is also called 'stone fruit'. Definition of a drupe….stone fruit is: ''a one-seeded indehiscent fruit having a hard bony endocarp, a fleshy mesocarp, and a thin exocarp that is flexible (as in the cherry) or dry and almost leathery (as in the almond)'', from Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary; drupes. Now to break that down some more and bring that stone fruit closer to home, let me just say that a drupe is a fruit with an endocarp layer that surrounds the seed. If this sounds confusing then also understand that endocarps are also surrounded by fleshy mesocarps….and then there are exocarps. Wow, and I thought we were just talking about tung oil….so don't be a nut, but know your fruits. And yes, I suppose that if I was wanting to add to this, I could just say that what has been called wood nut oil….is really just short of saying false nuts.
> 
> Continuing on I can say that tung oil is my most used finish for wood and that there are times when the wood is soaked with only tung oil in multiple coats….and other times when it is used as the first level of finish, which then has other finishes applied afterwards. There are really no-secrets to tung oil, as all one needs is a willingness to experiment and adopt this finish in each situation that comes along….plus time, which to to my way of thinking means time to learn.
> 
> Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store companies sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more commonly sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.
> 
> So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.
> 
> Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.
> 
> I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and to tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.
> 
> I will also add the below information, if any should like to go and make up their own varnish mixtures instead of using that out of the can stuff. To my way of thinking why use out of the can, when I can mix my own and then comes the understanding that this is my mixture….I mean, not only did I do the woodworking myself, but the finishing of the wood is also mine.
> 
> If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.
> 
> Well lets continue on here as I've got to get this story on cyber-live-wire and so moving on I have black walnut which is in need of being coated with two coats of tung oil. From this picture one can see some of the other tools used in the tung oil process….latex gloves, paper towels torn small and the paper cup into which I will pour the china wood oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here I have the wood, (black walnut) after the tung oil has been applied and after applying and letting set up, I wipe off any excess. *I should go on at this point and mention to all that the left-over rags from the tung oil process are very much a fire accident waiting to happen*. So I all-ways remove all the paper cups, gloves, rags and towels and either burn them immediately or I will soak//bury the left-overs in a container of water….and dispose of later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then heres one with the sink siting in place….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be going after the sap wood there and so I will be showing how I used some tinted shellac to add some color before going on forward with several coats of shellac. I might mention also that this sink is one that my wife brought back from a trip to Mexico and is really made to be mounted as an under-the counter top-sink, however I was able to cut in the front of the counter top, right to the sink line at the over flow and therefore make this work for an above counter top mount. I mean lumberjocks can do any-thing right….?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Praki;
-great to see//hear that you have been 'inspired' to experiment with wood finishes!

1.)-no-thing wrong with using the pumice, just make sure the tung oil finish is totally dry//cured….
2.)-as to the varnish tung oil mixture and the need to stand up to 'heavy use' plus;
3.)-ease of 'repair' and//or 're-finish'....well let me get back to you on that subject in the future along with the following article below which I will write…. 
4.)-actually the varnish formula has been all-ready spelled out above some-what….but what remains is to show some pictures of the process. I will get back soon on this formula along with pictures and will also show a live edge walnut table I have used the varnish formula on.

Sorry if I seem slow in getting back to you….but then off//away from here (*LJ*), my life is really much full speed ahead like 24/7.

I'm trying to beat the first flakes of snow, 
that will soon be coming, 
in the time of winter. 
as to where I am found….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*

*In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*

....i am impressed with the beauty of this day,
and so i tell a tale of create-create-create,
were it not for dreamers such as those who engender,
would not the world re-main in the shadows of darker past….

....creation awaits the dawning of new day suns,
just as each moment breathes in the aroma of a fresh breath,
expelling all those traditions that keeps one's mind in chains,
and so i live with the awakening dawn of imaginations greatest dream….

....my tale has never been finished in this place i call 'wood art',
and so it soon be-hoves me to erase my past creations as,
been there-done that-now it's time to move to re-fresh of new,
what good is an artist who holds on to what has been….

....stagnation of mind-doldrums of soul-death of a free spirit, 
till the artist finds the box has once again had it's fix,
my tale is one that shuns giving any box a fix of hold on my-self,
better to burn-out than to rust-a-way on yesterdays kudos….

....toss it all to the wind and if the spirit has the soul of an artist,
will not the spirit that re-mains within come forth as more,
can any artist truly re-main at yesterday's past without wanting more,
will the heart of 'wood art' not pant for new streams of inspiration….

....so i look for what can be as new creations in this thing called wood,
i long to dig deeper into the soul of wood and find more that can be,
and if i fail that thought has no-more a hold on me then the eye of death,
one can never fail if they have tried to move out into the shadows of….

....shadows of dusk are only gathered dust dreams awaiting more,
till in the standing of the shadow i saw the silence that beaks the dawn,
and breaking dawn welcomed me to come up higher and see some more,
breaking dawn is where the kings gather to create their 'wood art'….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The artist knows and hears within, the sound of laughter, that come forth from the depth of his//her silence….and the words that speak to the multitudes such as; ''....oh ye of little faith….'' have no-hold on his//her need to self destruct, in the looking of what can be as new creation. Just as this one also has long ago learned that many projects in the works make up for the long and short, which amounts to periods of activity-in-activity as the mind reaches a point of melt down. Melt down is just an-other way of saying….re-born me//re-birth me and I shall come forth with more abundance, just as abundant waters never linger in the pools of despair, but move forward anticipating the water-falls ahead. And so this morning I sat on a throne and dreamed awhile in one of my dream chairs….and the world was mine. Some would say just as I have said in the past that 'beauty is in the eye of the be-holder', but to my way of thinking thats just box thinking words. For it is the way of 'beauty', that she is be-holden to none and will not be held captive by an eye. Beauty 'just is', and if one were to for a while have a taste of her soul, that one's world would disappear into the shadows of separation and all would come forth in the beauty of oneness.

And so I share with you one of my watch-towers of inspiration….










....ah yes, the view is much better now as my dreams start to awaken my spirit or wood….










....what will yet be, will be….










....jut as in this piece of maple awaiting to be-come more of 'wood art'....










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> ....i am impressed with the beauty of this day,
> and so i tell a tale of create-create-create,
> were it not for dreamers such as those who engender,
> would not the world re-main in the shadows of darker past….
> 
> ....creation awaits the dawning of new day suns,
> just as each moment breathes in the aroma of a fresh breath,
> expelling all those traditions that keeps one's mind in chains,
> and so i live with the awakening dawn of imaginations greatest dream….
> 
> ....my tale has never been finished in this place i call 'wood art',
> and so it soon be-hoves me to erase my past creations as,
> been there-done that-now it's time to move to re-fresh of new,
> what good is an artist who holds on to what has been….
> 
> ....stagnation of mind-doldrums of soul-death of a free spirit,
> till the artist finds the box has once again had it's fix,
> my tale is one that shuns giving any box a fix of hold on my-self,
> better to burn-out than to rust-a-way on yesterdays kudos….
> 
> ....toss it all to the wind and if the spirit has the soul of an artist,
> will not the spirit that re-mains within come forth as more,
> can any artist truly re-main at yesterday's past without wanting more,
> will the heart of 'wood art' not pant for new streams of inspiration….
> 
> ....so i look for what can be as new creations in this thing called wood,
> i long to dig deeper into the soul of wood and find more that can be,
> and if i fail that thought has no-more a hold on me then the eye of death,
> one can never fail if they have tried to move out into the shadows of….
> 
> ....shadows of dusk are only gathered dust dreams awaiting more,
> till in the standing of the shadow i saw the silence that beaks the dawn,
> and breaking dawn welcomed me to come up higher and see some more,
> breaking dawn is where the kings gather to create their 'wood art'….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The artist knows and hears within, the sound of laughter, that come forth from the depth of his//her silence….and the words that speak to the multitudes such as; ''....oh ye of little faith….'' have no-hold on his//her need to self destruct, in the looking of what can be as new creation. Just as this one also has long ago learned that many projects in the works make up for the long and short, which amounts to periods of activity-in-activity as the mind reaches a point of melt down. Melt down is just an-other way of saying….re-born me//re-birth me and I shall come forth with more abundance, just as abundant waters never linger in the pools of despair, but move forward anticipating the water-falls ahead. And so this morning I sat on a throne and dreamed awhile in one of my dream chairs….and the world was mine. Some would say just as I have said in the past that 'beauty is in the eye of the be-holder', but to my way of thinking thats just box thinking words. For it is the way of 'beauty', that she is be-holden to none and will not be held captive by an eye. Beauty 'just is', and if one were to for a while have a taste of her soul, that one's world would disappear into the shadows of separation and all would come forth in the beauty of oneness.
> 
> And so I share with you one of my watch-towers of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, the view is much better now as my dreams start to awaken my spirit or wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what will yet be, will be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jut as in this piece of maple awaiting to be-come more of 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Wow a table without legs. (Last Picture)

Great Frank.


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> ....i am impressed with the beauty of this day,
> and so i tell a tale of create-create-create,
> were it not for dreamers such as those who engender,
> would not the world re-main in the shadows of darker past….
> 
> ....creation awaits the dawning of new day suns,
> just as each moment breathes in the aroma of a fresh breath,
> expelling all those traditions that keeps one's mind in chains,
> and so i live with the awakening dawn of imaginations greatest dream….
> 
> ....my tale has never been finished in this place i call 'wood art',
> and so it soon be-hoves me to erase my past creations as,
> been there-done that-now it's time to move to re-fresh of new,
> what good is an artist who holds on to what has been….
> 
> ....stagnation of mind-doldrums of soul-death of a free spirit,
> till the artist finds the box has once again had it's fix,
> my tale is one that shuns giving any box a fix of hold on my-self,
> better to burn-out than to rust-a-way on yesterdays kudos….
> 
> ....toss it all to the wind and if the spirit has the soul of an artist,
> will not the spirit that re-mains within come forth as more,
> can any artist truly re-main at yesterday's past without wanting more,
> will the heart of 'wood art' not pant for new streams of inspiration….
> 
> ....so i look for what can be as new creations in this thing called wood,
> i long to dig deeper into the soul of wood and find more that can be,
> and if i fail that thought has no-more a hold on me then the eye of death,
> one can never fail if they have tried to move out into the shadows of….
> 
> ....shadows of dusk are only gathered dust dreams awaiting more,
> till in the standing of the shadow i saw the silence that beaks the dawn,
> and breaking dawn welcomed me to come up higher and see some more,
> breaking dawn is where the kings gather to create their 'wood art'….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The artist knows and hears within, the sound of laughter, that come forth from the depth of his//her silence….and the words that speak to the multitudes such as; ''....oh ye of little faith….'' have no-hold on his//her need to self destruct, in the looking of what can be as new creation. Just as this one also has long ago learned that many projects in the works make up for the long and short, which amounts to periods of activity-in-activity as the mind reaches a point of melt down. Melt down is just an-other way of saying….re-born me//re-birth me and I shall come forth with more abundance, just as abundant waters never linger in the pools of despair, but move forward anticipating the water-falls ahead. And so this morning I sat on a throne and dreamed awhile in one of my dream chairs….and the world was mine. Some would say just as I have said in the past that 'beauty is in the eye of the be-holder', but to my way of thinking thats just box thinking words. For it is the way of 'beauty', that she is be-holden to none and will not be held captive by an eye. Beauty 'just is', and if one were to for a while have a taste of her soul, that one's world would disappear into the shadows of separation and all would come forth in the beauty of oneness.
> 
> And so I share with you one of my watch-towers of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, the view is much better now as my dreams start to awaken my spirit or wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what will yet be, will be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jut as in this piece of maple awaiting to be-come more of 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


It's amazing how the simplest things can give us such inspiration.


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> ....i am impressed with the beauty of this day,
> and so i tell a tale of create-create-create,
> were it not for dreamers such as those who engender,
> would not the world re-main in the shadows of darker past….
> 
> ....creation awaits the dawning of new day suns,
> just as each moment breathes in the aroma of a fresh breath,
> expelling all those traditions that keeps one's mind in chains,
> and so i live with the awakening dawn of imaginations greatest dream….
> 
> ....my tale has never been finished in this place i call 'wood art',
> and so it soon be-hoves me to erase my past creations as,
> been there-done that-now it's time to move to re-fresh of new,
> what good is an artist who holds on to what has been….
> 
> ....stagnation of mind-doldrums of soul-death of a free spirit,
> till the artist finds the box has once again had it's fix,
> my tale is one that shuns giving any box a fix of hold on my-self,
> better to burn-out than to rust-a-way on yesterdays kudos….
> 
> ....toss it all to the wind and if the spirit has the soul of an artist,
> will not the spirit that re-mains within come forth as more,
> can any artist truly re-main at yesterday's past without wanting more,
> will the heart of 'wood art' not pant for new streams of inspiration….
> 
> ....so i look for what can be as new creations in this thing called wood,
> i long to dig deeper into the soul of wood and find more that can be,
> and if i fail that thought has no-more a hold on me then the eye of death,
> one can never fail if they have tried to move out into the shadows of….
> 
> ....shadows of dusk are only gathered dust dreams awaiting more,
> till in the standing of the shadow i saw the silence that beaks the dawn,
> and breaking dawn welcomed me to come up higher and see some more,
> breaking dawn is where the kings gather to create their 'wood art'….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The artist knows and hears within, the sound of laughter, that come forth from the depth of his//her silence….and the words that speak to the multitudes such as; ''....oh ye of little faith….'' have no-hold on his//her need to self destruct, in the looking of what can be as new creation. Just as this one also has long ago learned that many projects in the works make up for the long and short, which amounts to periods of activity-in-activity as the mind reaches a point of melt down. Melt down is just an-other way of saying….re-born me//re-birth me and I shall come forth with more abundance, just as abundant waters never linger in the pools of despair, but move forward anticipating the water-falls ahead. And so this morning I sat on a throne and dreamed awhile in one of my dream chairs….and the world was mine. Some would say just as I have said in the past that 'beauty is in the eye of the be-holder', but to my way of thinking thats just box thinking words. For it is the way of 'beauty', that she is be-holden to none and will not be held captive by an eye. Beauty 'just is', and if one were to for a while have a taste of her soul, that one's world would disappear into the shadows of separation and all would come forth in the beauty of oneness.
> 
> And so I share with you one of my watch-towers of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, the view is much better now as my dreams start to awaken my spirit or wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what will yet be, will be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jut as in this piece of maple awaiting to be-come more of 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, you're always an inspiration. This soliloquy is worthy of the Bard himself. I see a "Hamlet", not with a skull , but with a simple block of wood and speaking these words…


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> *In Search of Imaginations Greatest Dream*
> 
> ....i am impressed with the beauty of this day,
> and so i tell a tale of create-create-create,
> were it not for dreamers such as those who engender,
> would not the world re-main in the shadows of darker past….
> 
> ....creation awaits the dawning of new day suns,
> just as each moment breathes in the aroma of a fresh breath,
> expelling all those traditions that keeps one's mind in chains,
> and so i live with the awakening dawn of imaginations greatest dream….
> 
> ....my tale has never been finished in this place i call 'wood art',
> and so it soon be-hoves me to erase my past creations as,
> been there-done that-now it's time to move to re-fresh of new,
> what good is an artist who holds on to what has been….
> 
> ....stagnation of mind-doldrums of soul-death of a free spirit,
> till the artist finds the box has once again had it's fix,
> my tale is one that shuns giving any box a fix of hold on my-self,
> better to burn-out than to rust-a-way on yesterdays kudos….
> 
> ....toss it all to the wind and if the spirit has the soul of an artist,
> will not the spirit that re-mains within come forth as more,
> can any artist truly re-main at yesterday's past without wanting more,
> will the heart of 'wood art' not pant for new streams of inspiration….
> 
> ....so i look for what can be as new creations in this thing called wood,
> i long to dig deeper into the soul of wood and find more that can be,
> and if i fail that thought has no-more a hold on me then the eye of death,
> one can never fail if they have tried to move out into the shadows of….
> 
> ....shadows of dusk are only gathered dust dreams awaiting more,
> till in the standing of the shadow i saw the silence that beaks the dawn,
> and breaking dawn welcomed me to come up higher and see some more,
> breaking dawn is where the kings gather to create their 'wood art'….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The artist knows and hears within, the sound of laughter, that come forth from the depth of his//her silence….and the words that speak to the multitudes such as; ''....oh ye of little faith….'' have no-hold on his//her need to self destruct, in the looking of what can be as new creation. Just as this one also has long ago learned that many projects in the works make up for the long and short, which amounts to periods of activity-in-activity as the mind reaches a point of melt down. Melt down is just an-other way of saying….re-born me//re-birth me and I shall come forth with more abundance, just as abundant waters never linger in the pools of despair, but move forward anticipating the water-falls ahead. And so this morning I sat on a throne and dreamed awhile in one of my dream chairs….and the world was mine. Some would say just as I have said in the past that 'beauty is in the eye of the be-holder', but to my way of thinking thats just box thinking words. For it is the way of 'beauty', that she is be-holden to none and will not be held captive by an eye. Beauty 'just is', and if one were to for a while have a taste of her soul, that one's world would disappear into the shadows of separation and all would come forth in the beauty of oneness.
> 
> And so I share with you one of my watch-towers of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, the view is much better now as my dreams start to awaken my spirit or wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what will yet be, will be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....jut as in this piece of maple awaiting to be-come more of 'wood art'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Awe inspiring. You truly make me think. For that I say "thank you."


----------



## Frank

*The Revelation of Wood*

*The Revelation of Wood*










....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….

....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art…. 
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….










....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….










....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….










....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….










....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….










....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….










....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
> i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
> and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
> until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….
> 
> ....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
> that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
> etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
> till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I have to say that you are never short of words. After reading this entry I am intrigued, and one of these days I am going to sit down and read all your blogs. Very inspiring


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
> i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
> and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
> until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….
> 
> ....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
> that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
> etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
> till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks, Frank


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
> i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
> and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
> until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….
> 
> ....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
> that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
> etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
> till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I initially saw a huge slingshot. I will wait to see you wood art to see what it has become. Thanks Frank.


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
> i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
> and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
> until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….
> 
> ....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
> that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
> etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
> till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
> i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
> and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
> until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….
> 
> ....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
> that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
> etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
> till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, after much time studying that block of wood, I see a face in the center with antlers with wings coming from it's shoulders, now ain't that weird? Beautiful chunk of wood, maple? Yea like he posted.


----------



## jeanmarc

frank said:


> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> *The Revelation of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some folks would say we are known by the company we keep,
> i prefer to say that the company i keep is what's penned on paper,
> and that my thoughts work them-selves out as word friends,
> until in the end i am gathered in the forest by my friends of wood….
> 
> ....so it might be that after i have some-day slipped the veil,
> that ones of few or many might start opening my books of thought,
> etchings of imagination's greatest words that speak of wood dreams,
> till some might catch a coup d'oeil of what i mean by wood art….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I cut this one in the woods 3-4 years ago, in the fall and so the wood has sat and waited….gathering a gain on some integrity of character….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tested the wood last week and I could tell by the bark, that the wood was//is ready to be de-barked and come in. One de-barking spudder and an old slick that I use in the woods, now it's time to do some work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....at the end of a day, and so the works all done, while I relax with the sounds of the forest. No saws going now, I can listen to more here, in the woods, then some hear in a lifetime….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....walking tall, tall walking….what a pleasure it is to find this one waiting to be-come an-other stepping out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now what shall I do with these and when shall the wood speak of who it shall be….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....black and white is like a good fresh brew of lapsing tea….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so once again here's one that is be-coming very dear to my eyes, and it's all-most every day that I will stop a while and stare into this ones soul of wood….asking and waiting for the wood to reveal to me….what there is written within that shall yet be as…..'the revelation of wood'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


The trees of the forests are very beautiful women Of which l' invisible body under l' bark is alive. The purest water of the sky waters them, and the wind By drying their hair the crown d' sunshades. Their face n' is not charged with the tower of Cybèles: L' shade alone of the flowers on their moving glance Fall down, and, along their arms continuing, Turn green ivies qu' the rubelles ones empourprent. The trees of the forests are women upright Who the day carry l' eagle and the night the owl, Then look at them fleeing on the unknown ground. The rapid hope and the dubious dream S' fly away in turn of their naked shoulder And the prisoner in tears s' enracine with the destiny. GEORGES DUHAMEL


----------



## Frank

*Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*

*Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."

I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.

I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.

I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:

"Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.

"Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
*

"*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.

So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.

What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.

So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.

The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….










....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..










....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….










....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….










....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….










....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….










....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….










....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….










....and yes, more to come….

*Linking back to* in this series to: 
1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
2.) WoodWorking Vision
3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil

And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Wow, Frank- what great information. When I first scanned this post, I thought there were two separate walnut tops. It is fantastic the difference the shellac made.

Thanks for the lesson!

Lew


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great Frank. A nice trail from the beginning to what we see now.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great information Frank. Why did you choose this color? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-thanks for the Wow…. Lew; ....and more lessons to come….
-hello Karson; ....ah yes, trails. Now that reminds me, soon I must get out and do an-other photo walking trail….waundering walk-abouts in the woods….
-hi Trifern; ....why, why, why….and color….LOL. Well first of all you remember that I said I had some freedom in the design of this countertop. I have also noticed that to my eye at least, a good red blends in with the dark walnut and causes great highlight of the colors in the sink. And then also, red is my favorite color….so that in the end, the artist gets his own way….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks Frank. I appreciate your ultimate honesty of red is my favorite color. My question was quit vague on purpose. I am always fascinated by why and how people arrive at color choices. I studied color theory for four years in college and have always looked at color different than most. By the way, I really like your color selection. Thanks again for the education on finishing.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Now That's a blog!!! Way to go Frank. Thank you.


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> 
> *Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood*
> In one of my previous comments on Finishing Recipes and Tricks by SteveKorz and the corresponding forum, I offered these last words; "I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug."
> 
> I know that one can get technical when it comes to talking about finishing along with all those books and DVDs out there, along with all the recipes we get so hung up in and about….so I have decided to offer a lighter side to finishing with shellac. Finishing, whether it is served up as a recipe of mine, or from some-one else is and should be all-ways open to interpretation of the individual woodworker or artist. The time one spends with finishing, will be time well spent and can exceed the time that one spends on all that came before. It will be one of the major aspects of your work, that one is graded on by others who are looking at your work.
> 
> I imagine that many could or will disagree with me here when I say; "that learning to finish a piece of 'wood art', is just as important as knowing how to join the wood together so that one has a piece to finish." Just as there are no-shortcuts in the integrity of design that goes into the labor and laying out of the construction and execution of workmanship, so also there should be the inspiration and satisfaction that comes from knowing that your finishing exceeds beyond your expectations.
> 
> I was reading this morning of one furniture maker in the area; who belongs to  The New Hampshire Furniture Masters Association, Terry Moore, which in turn led me to an article in Fine Woodworking Magazine, January/February 2001, by Asa Christiana where Terry Moore is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Pieces are graded on a one-to-five scale for originality or for execution of a traditional design, for artistic decisions such as clarity of intent and integration of elements, for command of the medium, for attention to details and for functionality. In concrete terms, the juries expect pieces to be completely finished, including backs, bottoms and insides. There can be no glue drips, tearout or rough surfaces left anywhere. Joinery must be mechanically sound and tightly fitted.
> 
> "Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery," Moore tells potential exhibitors. They must prepare surfaces well; apply the finish carefully with no runs, drips or overspray and "finish the finish" with wet sanding, steel wool or other fine abrasives. A coat of wax is usually recommended." -by *Terry Moore
> *
> 
> "*Then, pay as much attention to the finish as you did to the joinery,*" is what I am talking about when it comes down to the fine art of finishing.
> 
> So continuing on lets move ahead to shellac and the tiny little red lac bug, who is the one that is responsible for all that makes shellac such a great product to use. The life cycle of the lac bug is around six months with the female doing much of the work, while the male's job runs more to the activity of fertilizing the female. It is from the lac tree itself that these bugs swarm to, as they settle upon the tree projecting protrusions into the trees bark. From this point on they suck up the sap from the tree in great numbers….as the word 'lac' itself is derived from the Sanskrit 'laka'; which in turn means one hundred thousand. In what is often referred to as a 'feeding frenzy' the lac bugs now will in turn start eating and feeding till they have feasted to death.
> 
> What comes next has all-ways amazed me as while these bugs are eating and ingesting the sap into their own bodies, there is also going on within a chemical adjustment of the sap so that the lac bug now reverses the process and starts exuding the secretion back onto the tree branches. This secretion when coming into contact with the air, becomes a hard cloud with a shell like covering, that in turn covers the whole horde. The female herself, is also busy laying up to one thousand eggs as both the male and female are now in a state of dying. This covering of a shell-like hard cloud now in turn forms a protection barrier for the young as they are hatched within and as they break forth from the hard shell covering, as they now in turn swarm forth into the light of day. Death and life, as the form of shellac making moves on, to the hands of man now in this process of what will yet be called shellac.
> 
> So lets post some pictures and talk some more about the bathroom countertop that I'm finishing up here with shellac. Once again, black walnut, butt joined and edge glued, which has been previously finished up with tung oil. I must admit that yes, there are times when working with walnut I leave the sapwood showing and then other times I will work to blend that area in with the darker heartwood. Sometimes these options are not all-ways left up to me, as when the customer is responding to what be-comes their own inner voice of choosing. Since this piece of wood is going into a bathroom renovation at our house for what will be the answer to a request from my wife….I have a little liberty in deciding what the finished project will look like.
> 
> The top is coming along just great and gathering some character of tung oil,as it awaits my next execution of application into wood finishing. I might also mention that in the assembly and glue up process there has been no-chance joining of the boards, as the whole picture of what and how this countertop is going to look up to now and beyond….even to the placing of the Mexican sink into the top along with the colors in the sink, has all-ready been worked out inside my head….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so we now get down to this box of fix's, as I am excited about the chance to move some shellac across this surface of wood…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there are many brushes that I use in finishing, but one that is constantly close at hand is this cheap throw away (except for the shellac brushes, I do not throw them away) that I am all-ways buying and keeping around my workspaces in quantity. Some of the tales I could tell about these and the finishing jobs they have worked for me over the years. And yes, I do shop around and keep a list of the places that I can get these at…..but because of price I will say that I never buy them at the large box stores. Here is one of my favorite sizes and I might be getting ahead of my-self here since in this photo not only am I showing the brush, but the tinted color of shellac to be used….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so stepping back a bit, I will talk some of the tinting process. For the shellac and the walnut on this project I am using TransTint Dyes #128488, Bright Red which I get at Woodcraft. I use many other dyes and formulas, some of which I mix and make my-self, but for ease and convenience I decided to use this one for this project. And so next I start mixing and mixing and trying out till I reach a shade that works for what I am after….and on this one that was three try's. I also will go heavy on the tint since by the time I'm done with the different steps of procedure that include all those sanding stages….the color tone does in-deed re-duce to a lighter shade. And then one must also remember that what I'm testing on here, is un-finished wood, while I will also test with the tint some-times going onto wood that has been treated with a tung oil mixture. And as one//you can see, I have again jumped ahead by showing the walnut top as all-ready treated with the tint of shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....these next photos show some of the tinting process and I will have to try and fill in with the brush technique as we go along….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with this process of applying the tinted shellac. I might also add that as I apply the shellac with a brush to the area of the sapwood, I'm really not much concerned with how or how much I over lap into the heartwood area, as this I will deal with later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....when I start back brushing and sanding. I am outlining some areas where the tinted shellac is overlapping into the heartwood of the walnut as the tinted shellac is being applied only to the sapwood at this point….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I will leave you with this photo shot of the tinted shellac on a wood burl that I tung oiled last night and today came back too, in order to apply the same tinted shellac that is being used on the walnut counter-top. I believe that as I move along on this piece, I can better show how the whole process of tinting, overlapping of the shellac between sapwood and heartwood and the use-full-ness of hand sanding, brings the whole process to-gether….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 
> And so once again I welcome your comments and questions, along with any photos that you might want to include.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


GREAT info Frank! I'm always learning something… everyday… 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## Frank

*Out in The Woods*

*Out in The Woods*

So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....

"Can't tell the bad from the good, 
I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….

Can't tell the bad from the good,
I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods" 
-by *Leon Russell*






----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….










....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….










....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….










....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….










....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….










....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….










....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….










....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....
> 
> "Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….
> 
> Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods"
> -by *Leon Russell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Wow! Everything *AND* the kitchen sink! And the long lost mini-bar of the north too…ha.

What diamonds in the rough you have discovered and shared there, granted they are raw diamonds indeed. 
Can you guess on the timing of these buildings? 
Is it on your property or just out there un-owned? 
They certainly are lost in the woods.. and the the open bark on the birch, seems to shout a warning to those that dare to approach….

Thanks for the tour and the soundtrack.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....
> 
> "Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….
> 
> Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods"
> -by *Leon Russell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-hello Rob; ....well as to the timing of the buildings, I have found newspapers inside that date to the early 70's and other paper-work dated the same time. I would say the house was built back in the 60's - early 70's and then one day the guy goes out to use his out-house and there's a bear waiting in there for him….now that sounds like the start of a good story.

As to the land this wood piece resides on, it's not on my land but close by. I do know the owner's of the property and I'm sure they don't even know whats out there….and I'm not telling. I've talked with hunters and others and only know one family that knows about whats sitting out here. There is a trail that runs past, but not used much by atvs or snowmobiles, since the trail is blocked at one end with fallin' trees and the other end borders on private property. I believe it's used more in the winter by cross-country skiers and they're not going off the trail exploring. Actually when I found this one, I had left an old lumber trail and was walking 'out in the woods' free-walk style and just looked up and stumbled into the milieu.

I'll try and get some pictures up here tomorrow on the vehicle they left behind….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Harold

frank said:


> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....
> 
> "Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….
> 
> Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods"
> -by *Leon Russell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


many similarities in time..gas and oil, politics and war….and sanctuary stands unfazed. 
wonderful Frank, wonderful.

Thank you,
harold


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....
> 
> "Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….
> 
> Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods"
> -by *Leon Russell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That is quite the guest quarters you have there, Frank. Thanks for the post.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....
> 
> "Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….
> 
> Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods"
> -by *Leon Russell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….

So true of our lives, our loves and our dreams.. ..survive in time and all hold true…

Thanks, Frank.

Lew


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> *Out in The Woods*
> 
> So for this short story, lets set the milieu a bit, turn up some volume and think a bit about what it means to be 'out in the woods'....
> 
> "Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the wood then I'm lost in the wood….
> 
> Can't tell the bad from the good,
> I'm out in the woods then I'm lost in the woods"
> -by *Leon Russell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wood speaks and I listen to hearts such as these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....further along the trail, an-other rustic wood spirit has left me some re-freshing drink, should my feet grow weary along this waundering walk-about I now pursue….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....there's one place out here ( and there are more) in the woods of my living//working space that I first discovered many ages ago….and ever so often in months or years, I often re-turn and pause to re-flect upon what it must have been like….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to have built this place. All the dreams that those who worked and played upon this piece of land must have had….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....knowing that their wood joinery would survive in time and all hold true….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while up above the main frame house still watches over the setting sun….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one peeks inside and much re-mains, just sorted now as different since the animals of the woods have used this place to carry on. How many are the stories of places such as this, where out in the woods after all much work and play….comes the morning when the dream goes on and those who rested there//here….just got up and left….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stories I write and stories are told, while those that come along after-wards have a chance to create fiction and non-fiction. I choose to present the black and white of what I see as art, surrounded by the wood of creation, where I am but a small part of that creation also, in this larger part I play of a creator….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I love the journey's, Frank… I'd walk with you anytime.


----------



## Frank

*Things Have Changed In These Woods*

*Things Have Changed In These Woods*

....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
*Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
_Uploaded by dylanne_

Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan

....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.

What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….

" People are crazy and times are strange
I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
I used to care, but things have changed

This place ain't doing me any good….

Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through

People are crazy and times are strange
I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
I used to care, but things have changed"

-*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….










....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….










....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….










....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….










....an-other view….










"I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
Some things are too hot to touch
The human mind can only stand so much
You can't win with a losing hand"

*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
*

....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….










....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….










....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….










....till now I get a better understanding of the road….










....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….










"People are crazy and times are strange
I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
I used to care, but things have changed

I hurt easy, I just don't show it
You can hurt someone and not even know it"

*Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*

Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….










....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….










So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.

I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That's quite the hobbit hole, Frank. I have yet to come across anything interesting like that in my woods. Most I've seen is evidence of wild pig and some mud holes.

Put some more windows in that v-dub and you have the start to a solar kiln. You've already got it loaded with wood!


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


As always, Frank, thanks.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for the ever changing journey.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Boy, I bet there are some salvageable parts on that van, particularly the windows….. Who knows Frank, add a couple tag words to this blog and you may have some part requests from some avid vehicle restorers.

Thanks for the interesting "Free-walk" points of view..


----------



## Anthrax

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


hey is that my old tour van…...............nevermind…..........i think MY one burned to the ground hahaha good job Frank.


----------



## PaulWhite

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Looks mighty peacrful there. Looks like a good place to clear the mind and think up new projects to build.


----------



## SPMaximus

frank said:


> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> *Things Have Changed In These Woods*
> 
> ....so I'm out in the woods and, 'things have changed'....
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k6Ej7n9vbFZvLw3nqB&related=1
> *Bob Dylan - Things Have Changed*
> _Uploaded by dylanne_
> 
> Things Have Changed;-by Bob Dylan
> 
> ....so lets continue on here some with this story. I used to come out this way more often….but now things have changed. As I wrote earlier in my last story, what has come down the road of these woods now is that after all the work that went into this area, excavation//site clearing, and building….and lets not forget dreaming or dream-building….one day the dream moves on and so do the spirits of those who lived here for awhile.
> 
> What brought this person out here to live….and I can say that this person came from one of the lower states below me. And they had to have some knowledge of the woods and wood-working, plus the desire to live off the land in some-what seclusion. But times change and the dream moves on….
> 
> " People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> This place ain't doing me any good….
> 
> Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
> Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through
> 
> People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed"
> 
> -*Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....so lets have an-other look in a room, at what has been left behind for the animals of the woods to use….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....stepping outside onto the front porch we can look into the woods right at our doorstep….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other out-building just bidding it's time also in front as I stare out beyond-front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wood and woods surround some metal till in time how long before the forest takes back ground space that this one now sits upon….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....an-other view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
> Some things are too hot to touch
> The human mind can only stand so much
> You can't win with a losing hand"
> 
> *Things Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan
> *
> 
> ....one must wonder and ask, since inquiring minds all-ways do. Did the machines die before of after the leaving//departure of the dream? Maybe the spirits that lived here, never left….but just faded back into the many trees of this rustic forest landscape….or how fast where they running on foot when they followed they're dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here is the first view of what remains to be they're drive-way….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and now one can see some more wooded drive-way space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....till now I get a better understanding of the road….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looking back for one last glance, I see a place to hang a dream on a dream rack….but the dream is gone….and then I hear those words that come singing through the trees and over the wind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are crazy and times are strange
> I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
> I used to care, but things have changed
> 
> I hurt easy, I just don't show it
> You can hurt someone and not even know it"
> 
> *Times Have Changed*;-by *Bob Dylan*
> 
> Now one wonders or may-be there are some reading this that do wonder, how does a place like this remain so lost? Well as I said earlier in a previous blog//story, the way I found this site (LumberJocks) was by Googling the words 'free-hand-free-form wood sculpture' and thats how I found this site also out in the woods. I was walking an old logging road, and decided to go surfing the forest, so I left the trail and started walking in 'free-walk' mode. If one will take a moment and look at this next photo, then one can see the opening that I saw, but one that will not be seen by many….without a trained eye to see that spot of an open window out there in front….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after going through the window, this is what greets the eyes as a whole new world opens up in here….so follow the path, but just remember that along the way, unless one knows the right time to look up and start 'free-walking again….even this will only be an-other path….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that wraps this one up….for now, but I'll soon post an-other lost in the woods of out in the woods adventure….after I do my next update on the wood finishing with slellac story.
> 
> I also might mention that to my way of thinking walking or as I prefer to call it….going on a waundering walk-about in the woods, 'just is' one of the ways that I keep a healthy body, soul and spirit. A wise man once said that; "as a man thinks. so is he"....and to this I would just add that; "as a man//women walks, so are they healthy in-deed!"
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


does the van have a Dharma Initiative logo on it?


----------



## Frank

*My Soul of Maple*

*My Soul of Maple*










Oh how the warmth of your glow, 
tolerates my being….
-i feel as though there remains a connection,
as we pass into fall….
-why it was only yesterday that a seed fell to ground,
much like in the beginning….
-our time together often grows weary,
as in the exiled seasons….

Can our love still survive against the onslaught, 
of hurled bark insulation….
-where were it not for fire burnished passions,
coming forth as desire…..
-often translated into these my calloused hands,
for carvings and gougings….
-i also could be lost in the outer growth rings,
of playing for wood space….

Salvation comes through many works of forms,
still seeking to tell of life….
-while our forms are the increase of knowing,
that we shall yet transform….
-my heart beats within your rock maple soul,
as imploded words do cease….
-come my love and we shall tag the morning sun,
forever forgetting this kiss of death….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....got wood?....got some wood!.....with more to come….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *My Soul of Maple*
> 
> *My Soul of Maple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how the warmth of your glow,
> tolerates my being….
> -i feel as though there remains a connection,
> as we pass into fall….
> -why it was only yesterday that a seed fell to ground,
> much like in the beginning….
> -our time together often grows weary,
> as in the exiled seasons….
> 
> Can our love still survive against the onslaught,
> of hurled bark insulation….
> -where were it not for fire burnished passions,
> coming forth as desire…..
> -often translated into these my calloused hands,
> for carvings and gougings….
> -i also could be lost in the outer growth rings,
> of playing for wood space….
> 
> Salvation comes through many works of forms,
> still seeking to tell of life….
> -while our forms are the increase of knowing,
> that we shall yet transform….
> -my heart beats within your rock maple soul,
> as imploded words do cease….
> -come my love and we shall tag the morning sun,
> forever forgetting this kiss of death….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....got wood?....got some wood!.....with more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Beautiful words, Frank.

What mother nature gives us always returns to her.

That is some wonderful looking old barn, in the background of the second picture, have you posted other images of it?

Lew


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *My Soul of Maple*
> 
> *My Soul of Maple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how the warmth of your glow,
> tolerates my being….
> -i feel as though there remains a connection,
> as we pass into fall….
> -why it was only yesterday that a seed fell to ground,
> much like in the beginning….
> -our time together often grows weary,
> as in the exiled seasons….
> 
> Can our love still survive against the onslaught,
> of hurled bark insulation….
> -where were it not for fire burnished passions,
> coming forth as desire…..
> -often translated into these my calloused hands,
> for carvings and gougings….
> -i also could be lost in the outer growth rings,
> of playing for wood space….
> 
> Salvation comes through many works of forms,
> still seeking to tell of life….
> -while our forms are the increase of knowing,
> that we shall yet transform….
> -my heart beats within your rock maple soul,
> as imploded words do cease….
> -come my love and we shall tag the morning sun,
> forever forgetting this kiss of death….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....got wood?....got some wood!.....with more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Ah yes… woodcutting season. My back is already groaning at the site of all that firewood, Frank.

In the top picture, it looks like you've got a few leaves turning… we're still all green in southern IL

The caterpillars an hour south of here are all black (hard winter), but mine are all brown with about an 1/8th inch of black on each end (hard winter at beginning and end, mild winter in the middle)... I guess I'll have to stop using the caterpillars to judge our coming winter, huh?


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *My Soul of Maple*
> 
> *My Soul of Maple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how the warmth of your glow,
> tolerates my being….
> -i feel as though there remains a connection,
> as we pass into fall….
> -why it was only yesterday that a seed fell to ground,
> much like in the beginning….
> -our time together often grows weary,
> as in the exiled seasons….
> 
> Can our love still survive against the onslaught,
> of hurled bark insulation….
> -where were it not for fire burnished passions,
> coming forth as desire…..
> -often translated into these my calloused hands,
> for carvings and gougings….
> -i also could be lost in the outer growth rings,
> of playing for wood space….
> 
> Salvation comes through many works of forms,
> still seeking to tell of life….
> -while our forms are the increase of knowing,
> that we shall yet transform….
> -my heart beats within your rock maple soul,
> as imploded words do cease….
> -come my love and we shall tag the morning sun,
> forever forgetting this kiss of death….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....got wood?....got some wood!.....with more to come….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Cutting wood never stops as time never seems to be without the gravity of space distortion .. or it is the other way around


----------



## Frank

*Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*

*Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*










....while doing time within the wood,
a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
like drawing lines upon the wood,
i stopped to pause and re-think again….










All wood is just one click away from fame….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while doing time within the wood,
> a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
> like drawing lines upon the wood,
> i stopped to pause and re-think again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wood is just one click away from fame….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Ok, now that is cool.

I'm thinking of all the nice veneer projects that would look nice on…


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while doing time within the wood,
> a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
> like drawing lines upon the wood,
> i stopped to pause and re-think again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wood is just one click away from fame….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That one has been sitting for a while now…..maybe that is it's purpose right there… to sit and teach. Thanks for keeping us posted on this one.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while doing time within the wood,
> a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
> like drawing lines upon the wood,
> i stopped to pause and re-think again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wood is just one click away from fame….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That is nice. This is a beautiful example of Nature's artistic ability.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while doing time within the wood,
> a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
> like drawing lines upon the wood,
> i stopped to pause and re-think again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wood is just one click away from fame….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great find Frank. Tell us when the Zebra truns from white to black.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while doing time within the wood,
> a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
> like drawing lines upon the wood,
> i stopped to pause and re-think again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wood is just one click away from fame….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

I do so enjoying the woods through your eyes.

Lew


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> *Zebra Effects on Birch Burl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....while doing time within the wood,
> a character of zebra swirls started imaging,
> like drawing lines upon the wood,
> i stopped to pause and re-think again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wood is just one click away from fame….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Simply beautiful…


----------



## Frank

*Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*

*Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*

Just a short-sort of a blog//story this morning to get the wood-chips in my arteries flowing again with stimulus from my imagination. Ah yes, that wonder-full word called imagination that in reality becomes the igniter of all that speaks art.

To any who refuse to use 'imagination' in their wood-working pro-vision, en-vision of contrived design….well, why bother; so lets start creating a story of wood-working tales.

Since I'm supposed to be gaining on this thing I started back….when, concerning a countertop and Mexican sink, which in turn went on to tung oil….










....and then//now shellac….










....some time has passed. I in turn said that I would write some on 'shellac' and the deep mysteries of this golden amber nectar of the gods. So if your ready and reading, lets go and get this thing started….










....in doing a word-wood piece such as this, one needs to have a handle on the tools they will be using and so I all-ways after using imagination as my first tool….proceed on to wood. In this case I'm using a slab of maple that I chainsaw milled at the start of summer and is now sitting and waiting for some attention. Rock maple slab, 40''-42'' wide x 4'' thick x 7'-8' long with some spalting and yes this is an expensive piece of wood that I'm using for a 'finish test' of shellac, but then if your not testing your finishes….how will one ever learn. Come to think of it, I hope there's none here who actually think one learns from books or by asking other's….unless of course that one all-ways wants to just be a follower. What I'm talking about is being the master of your own wood-working destiny….










....next one will need some paper, pencil and a knowledge of the wood they're working with and although I'm showing an excellent book here, no-thing beats getting out into the woods and gaining//acquiring first hand knowledge….










....just some hand tools for working the wood….










....bark de-spudder and a hand-made home-made slick for shedding some bark….










....more in the way of broadax's and a finish slick for cleaning up. How one can work wood without these I'll never understand….and yes, the broadax also works very good as a hand plane….










....one dust brush, one hand block sander and one piece of sugar maple wood….










....can on the left is a wash mixture for the brushes with an-other dust brush on top, can on the right is orange//amber shellac with one brush ready to spread a finish….










....more mixtures and tints….










....what a work-horse of a brush….










....if one is going to master at finishing their own wood, then one needs a basic finish tool box of the dark arts….










....and then there's all-ways the need to feed my-self with some protein-tool….










And yes, there is more to come….

*Linking back to* in this series to: 
1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
2.) WoodWorking Vision
3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> Just a short-sort of a blog//story this morning to get the wood-chips in my arteries flowing again with stimulus from my imagination. Ah yes, that wonder-full word called imagination that in reality becomes the igniter of all that speaks art.
> 
> To any who refuse to use 'imagination' in their wood-working pro-vision, en-vision of contrived design….well, why bother; so lets start creating a story of wood-working tales.
> 
> Since I'm supposed to be gaining on this thing I started back….when, concerning a countertop and Mexican sink, which in turn went on to tung oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then//now shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some time has passed. I in turn said that I would write some on 'shellac' and the deep mysteries of this golden amber nectar of the gods. So if your ready and reading, lets go and get this thing started….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in doing a word-wood piece such as this, one needs to have a handle on the tools they will be using and so I all-ways after using imagination as my first tool….proceed on to wood. In this case I'm using a slab of maple that I chainsaw milled at the start of summer and is now sitting and waiting for some attention. Rock maple slab, 40''-42'' wide x 4'' thick x 7'-8' long with some spalting and yes this is an expensive piece of wood that I'm using for a 'finish test' of shellac, but then if your not testing your finishes….how will one ever learn. Come to think of it, I hope there's none here who actually think one learns from books or by asking other's….unless of course that one all-ways wants to just be a follower. What I'm talking about is being the master of your own wood-working destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next one will need some paper, pencil and a knowledge of the wood they're working with and although I'm showing an excellent book here, no-thing beats getting out into the woods and gaining//acquiring first hand knowledge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just some hand tools for working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....bark de-spudder and a hand-made home-made slick for shedding some bark….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more in the way of broadax's and a finish slick for cleaning up. How one can work wood without these I'll never understand….and yes, the broadax also works very good as a hand plane….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one dust brush, one hand block sander and one piece of sugar maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....can on the left is a wash mixture for the brushes with an-other dust brush on top, can on the right is orange//amber shellac with one brush ready to spread a finish….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more mixtures and tints….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a work-horse of a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....if one is going to master at finishing their own wood, then one needs a basic finish tool box of the dark arts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then there's all-ways the need to feed my-self with some protein-tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there is more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks Frank.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> Just a short-sort of a blog//story this morning to get the wood-chips in my arteries flowing again with stimulus from my imagination. Ah yes, that wonder-full word called imagination that in reality becomes the igniter of all that speaks art.
> 
> To any who refuse to use 'imagination' in their wood-working pro-vision, en-vision of contrived design….well, why bother; so lets start creating a story of wood-working tales.
> 
> Since I'm supposed to be gaining on this thing I started back….when, concerning a countertop and Mexican sink, which in turn went on to tung oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then//now shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some time has passed. I in turn said that I would write some on 'shellac' and the deep mysteries of this golden amber nectar of the gods. So if your ready and reading, lets go and get this thing started….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in doing a word-wood piece such as this, one needs to have a handle on the tools they will be using and so I all-ways after using imagination as my first tool….proceed on to wood. In this case I'm using a slab of maple that I chainsaw milled at the start of summer and is now sitting and waiting for some attention. Rock maple slab, 40''-42'' wide x 4'' thick x 7'-8' long with some spalting and yes this is an expensive piece of wood that I'm using for a 'finish test' of shellac, but then if your not testing your finishes….how will one ever learn. Come to think of it, I hope there's none here who actually think one learns from books or by asking other's….unless of course that one all-ways wants to just be a follower. What I'm talking about is being the master of your own wood-working destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next one will need some paper, pencil and a knowledge of the wood they're working with and although I'm showing an excellent book here, no-thing beats getting out into the woods and gaining//acquiring first hand knowledge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just some hand tools for working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....bark de-spudder and a hand-made home-made slick for shedding some bark….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more in the way of broadax's and a finish slick for cleaning up. How one can work wood without these I'll never understand….and yes, the broadax also works very good as a hand plane….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one dust brush, one hand block sander and one piece of sugar maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....can on the left is a wash mixture for the brushes with an-other dust brush on top, can on the right is orange//amber shellac with one brush ready to spread a finish….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more mixtures and tints….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a work-horse of a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....if one is going to master at finishing their own wood, then one needs a basic finish tool box of the dark arts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then there's all-ways the need to feed my-self with some protein-tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there is more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for another fascinating journey.

How long have you had the "finish tool box of the dark arts"? Looks well worn.

Lew


----------



## Grumpy

frank said:


> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> Just a short-sort of a blog//story this morning to get the wood-chips in my arteries flowing again with stimulus from my imagination. Ah yes, that wonder-full word called imagination that in reality becomes the igniter of all that speaks art.
> 
> To any who refuse to use 'imagination' in their wood-working pro-vision, en-vision of contrived design….well, why bother; so lets start creating a story of wood-working tales.
> 
> Since I'm supposed to be gaining on this thing I started back….when, concerning a countertop and Mexican sink, which in turn went on to tung oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then//now shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some time has passed. I in turn said that I would write some on 'shellac' and the deep mysteries of this golden amber nectar of the gods. So if your ready and reading, lets go and get this thing started….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in doing a word-wood piece such as this, one needs to have a handle on the tools they will be using and so I all-ways after using imagination as my first tool….proceed on to wood. In this case I'm using a slab of maple that I chainsaw milled at the start of summer and is now sitting and waiting for some attention. Rock maple slab, 40''-42'' wide x 4'' thick x 7'-8' long with some spalting and yes this is an expensive piece of wood that I'm using for a 'finish test' of shellac, but then if your not testing your finishes….how will one ever learn. Come to think of it, I hope there's none here who actually think one learns from books or by asking other's….unless of course that one all-ways wants to just be a follower. What I'm talking about is being the master of your own wood-working destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next one will need some paper, pencil and a knowledge of the wood they're working with and although I'm showing an excellent book here, no-thing beats getting out into the woods and gaining//acquiring first hand knowledge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just some hand tools for working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....bark de-spudder and a hand-made home-made slick for shedding some bark….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more in the way of broadax's and a finish slick for cleaning up. How one can work wood without these I'll never understand….and yes, the broadax also works very good as a hand plane….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one dust brush, one hand block sander and one piece of sugar maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....can on the left is a wash mixture for the brushes with an-other dust brush on top, can on the right is orange//amber shellac with one brush ready to spread a finish….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more mixtures and tints….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a work-horse of a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....if one is going to master at finishing their own wood, then one needs a basic finish tool box of the dark arts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then there's all-ways the need to feed my-self with some protein-tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there is more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]ail.com
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


A great piece of nostalgia Frank


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> *Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools*
> 
> Just a short-sort of a blog//story this morning to get the wood-chips in my arteries flowing again with stimulus from my imagination. Ah yes, that wonder-full word called imagination that in reality becomes the igniter of all that speaks art.
> 
> To any who refuse to use 'imagination' in their wood-working pro-vision, en-vision of contrived design….well, why bother; so lets start creating a story of wood-working tales.
> 
> Since I'm supposed to be gaining on this thing I started back….when, concerning a countertop and Mexican sink, which in turn went on to tung oil….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then//now shellac….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....some time has passed. I in turn said that I would write some on 'shellac' and the deep mysteries of this golden amber nectar of the gods. So if your ready and reading, lets go and get this thing started….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....in doing a word-wood piece such as this, one needs to have a handle on the tools they will be using and so I all-ways after using imagination as my first tool….proceed on to wood. In this case I'm using a slab of maple that I chainsaw milled at the start of summer and is now sitting and waiting for some attention. Rock maple slab, 40''-42'' wide x 4'' thick x 7'-8' long with some spalting and yes this is an expensive piece of wood that I'm using for a 'finish test' of shellac, but then if your not testing your finishes….how will one ever learn. Come to think of it, I hope there's none here who actually think one learns from books or by asking other's….unless of course that one all-ways wants to just be a follower. What I'm talking about is being the master of your own wood-working destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next one will need some paper, pencil and a knowledge of the wood they're working with and although I'm showing an excellent book here, no-thing beats getting out into the woods and gaining//acquiring first hand knowledge….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just some hand tools for working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....bark de-spudder and a hand-made home-made slick for shedding some bark….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more in the way of broadax's and a finish slick for cleaning up. How one can work wood without these I'll never understand….and yes, the broadax also works very good as a hand plane….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....one dust brush, one hand block sander and one piece of sugar maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....can on the left is a wash mixture for the brushes with an-other dust brush on top, can on the right is orange//amber shellac with one brush ready to spread a finish….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....more mixtures and tints….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what a work-horse of a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....if one is going to master at finishing their own wood, then one needs a basic finish tool box of the dark arts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then there's all-ways the need to feed my-self with some protein-tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there is more to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-and thanks to you….Trifern

-hello Lew;-ah yes, ....the 'finish tool box of the dark arts'. This ones been with me for many years now and it goes with me where-ever I go. I use the box out in the barn, in my office, on job sites and on all my travels to shows and motel rooms. One might wonder about 'motel rooms' and how that fits in here….but the stories that box could tell. Often when doing a show or exhibition, there are those last minute preparations, (and even repairs) that all-ways need to be done to a wood piece….so the 'dark arts' box is my answer to this thing I call wood finishing alchemy….LOL. So I have a motel room that in essence be-comes a finish room and although the contents of the box can change, the box just continues gathering a character all it's own….

-hello Grumpy;-glad you liked the serving up of langsyne, although by my living in the now of this moment, means keeping these tools all-ways close at hand. Preferring to unplug my power tools, I am ever more finding new ways to use these tools today….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Lets Test Art-Full Shellac*

*Lets Test Art-Full Shellac*

"All that meets the eye with shellac, is more then enough to sustain my love of this finish." 
--by *flp*

And so I started by writing some thoughts of my own down on paper, where the proper thing to do, seemed to be to get out and do some more tests. If one is not testing….and by this I mean constantly testing their own thoughts//opinions and, the thoughts//opinions of others, then how will one learn. A closed mind is a sad place to be….but, sadder yet is a mind that has no-time to formulate their own path in this area I call wood finishing.

I stopped counting years ago the folks that will come up and ask me how to do a wood finish….and after I take the time to explain one way or many ways, I see in their eyes that I've lost them. And so what is it that loses them….two points really, *the time factor* and *having to go and learn by doing*. How many I come across at shows and exhibits that think 'wood finishing' is too much work and so these are the ones who are all-ways asking and hoping that some-one will give them a secret wand, that they can just wave over their wood and presto….the finish is done.

A.) *Wood finishing is never done, before the project is done and assembled, unless one is doing testing of a finish….*

Here are some thoughts that are waundering around within my head:

1.)-shellac, de-waxed and waxed….mixing your own and store bought….
2.)-tinting your own shellac….
3.)-how to apply and the many coats or few, like when is enough-enough….
4.)-what types of brushes are you going to use….and you might be surprised….
5.)-surprises and myth busters and all that mis-information out there, that has been promoted to make us think we can't do or should not use shellac….
6)-and experience. Maybe I will not all-ways agree with those books that we read and maybe after reading what I have to say, you will decide to not follow what I write and that's all-right with me, but you will be informed and then you can choose your own path. And then also, my experience level with shellac amounts to….should I say. I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug….

I'll start with a test of shellac on a slab of maple and then see where this one is going. I might add that were I to sell this slab of maple, I would be asking around $800.00 fully cured and that price does not include delivery. However the fact remains that should this test gain some character in the wood….then as I all-ways tell folks the price goes up. And yet, I may just keep this one for a woodworking table myself or who knows, if my wife sees it….she may want a new kitchen table. When building slab tables, I believe and say; "what use is a table that one can-not jump up onto and start dancing….

One slab of maple, (rock maple….sugar maple, both are the same species of wood) which I chainsaw milled this past early summer and since then has been suspended on the saw-horses and covered by black plastic. The black plastic will add heat to the wood under the summer sun and occasionally I will take the plastic off to let the wood air out. I also will place stickers between the wood top and black plastic which allows for air flow under the plastic and keeps the wood drying. In my estimation this process can really speed up the natural air-drying time of a piece of wood this size.

So here's one slab of maple, fresh cooked off the solar grill and waiting ready and eager to test some ideas, theories and myths about shellac. Also lets remember that what is happening here is not being done inside under a controlled environmental habitat, but that the testing is being conducted outside under the watch-full eye of nature, in a 360 degree natural work-space….










....next I'm showing two cans here which contain liquid mixes, the one on the left contains denatured alcohol for washing out the brush. While I do not need to clean my brushes fully when using mixtures of shellac, (since if the brush dries out, it just a matter of setting the brush in the denatured alcohol and it will soften back up) I sometimes will do a fast preliminary wash. Can on the right is just what the can says, and this is the mix I will be using this afternoon for the maple slab. Brushes are just common cheap throw-a-ways, except I never throw them away and will use them over and over….










....so now I can post a picture after the first coat application of shellac (amber//orange). You will notice that this first coat is showing some lap marks, especially since I was doing the brushing in the sun-light, but to tell the truth….those lap marks don't concern me since I know how to deal with them latter….










....second coat….










....third coat….










....with an-other view and one will notice that the lap marks are starting to blend in….










....fourth coat….










.....different view….










....fifth coat….










....and all coats completed in about 2-1/2 hours….










....and a close-up of the finish on the wood….










....so now I'll wait a few days and see how the wood and shellac accept each other in this marriage of wood finishes. I did this application last Sunday afternoon….so we are now in a time warp. At least I know were this test is going….some-what, and if the weather decides to work with me, I can hope for a few days of sun and then I'm going to be needing some heavy-long rain.

This morning (Saturday) I am happy to say that we just finished about 24 hours of rain with more on the way, which is just great for the test. I'll leave you with a photo I took this morning of the area up and outside the barn and I'm also happy to add that for this test of shellac, there is expected more rain coming in this afternoon and maybe we can bust some myths about shellac and water. At least I all-ready know some out-comes, while you will have to wait for the next installment of this story, which I will try and get up in the next day….










More to come….

*Linking back to* in this series to: 
1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
2.) WoodWorking Vision
3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Lets Test Art-Full Shellac*
> 
> *Lets Test Art-Full Shellac*
> 
> "All that meets the eye with shellac, is more then enough to sustain my love of this finish."
> --by *flp*
> 
> And so I started by writing some thoughts of my own down on paper, where the proper thing to do, seemed to be to get out and do some more tests. If one is not testing….and by this I mean constantly testing their own thoughts//opinions and, the thoughts//opinions of others, then how will one learn. A closed mind is a sad place to be….but, sadder yet is a mind that has no-time to formulate their own path in this area I call wood finishing.
> 
> I stopped counting years ago the folks that will come up and ask me how to do a wood finish….and after I take the time to explain one way or many ways, I see in their eyes that I've lost them. And so what is it that loses them….two points really, *the time factor* and *having to go and learn by doing*. How many I come across at shows and exhibits that think 'wood finishing' is too much work and so these are the ones who are all-ways asking and hoping that some-one will give them a secret wand, that they can just wave over their wood and presto….the finish is done.
> 
> A.) *Wood finishing is never done, before the project is done and assembled, unless one is doing testing of a finish….*
> 
> Here are some thoughts that are waundering around within my head:
> 
> 1.)-shellac, de-waxed and waxed….mixing your own and store bought….
> 2.)-tinting your own shellac….
> 3.)-how to apply and the many coats or few, like when is enough-enough….
> 4.)-what types of brushes are you going to use….and you might be surprised….
> 5.)-surprises and myth busters and all that mis-information out there, that has been promoted to make us think we can't do or should not use shellac….
> 6)-and experience. Maybe I will not all-ways agree with those books that we read and maybe after reading what I have to say, you will decide to not follow what I write and that's all-right with me, but you will be informed and then you can choose your own path. And then also, my experience level with shellac amounts to….should I say. I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug….
> 
> I'll start with a test of shellac on a slab of maple and then see where this one is going. I might add that were I to sell this slab of maple, I would be asking around $800.00 fully cured and that price does not include delivery. However the fact remains that should this test gain some character in the wood….then as I all-ways tell folks the price goes up. And yet, I may just keep this one for a woodworking table myself or who knows, if my wife sees it….she may want a new kitchen table. When building slab tables, I believe and say; "what use is a table that one can-not jump up onto and start dancing….
> 
> One slab of maple, (rock maple….sugar maple, both are the same species of wood) which I chainsaw milled this past early summer and since then has been suspended on the saw-horses and covered by black plastic. The black plastic will add heat to the wood under the summer sun and occasionally I will take the plastic off to let the wood air out. I also will place stickers between the wood top and black plastic which allows for air flow under the plastic and keeps the wood drying. In my estimation this process can really speed up the natural air-drying time of a piece of wood this size.
> 
> So here's one slab of maple, fresh cooked off the solar grill and waiting ready and eager to test some ideas, theories and myths about shellac. Also lets remember that what is happening here is not being done inside under a controlled environmental habitat, but that the testing is being conducted outside under the watch-full eye of nature, in a 360 degree natural work-space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I'm showing two cans here which contain liquid mixes, the one on the left contains denatured alcohol for washing out the brush. While I do not need to clean my brushes fully when using mixtures of shellac, (since if the brush dries out, it just a matter of setting the brush in the denatured alcohol and it will soften back up) I sometimes will do a fast preliminary wash. Can on the right is just what the can says, and this is the mix I will be using this afternoon for the maple slab. Brushes are just common cheap throw-a-ways, except I never throw them away and will use them over and over….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now I can post a picture after the first coat application of shellac (amber//orange). You will notice that this first coat is showing some lap marks, especially since I was doing the brushing in the sun-light, but to tell the truth….those lap marks don't concern me since I know how to deal with them latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....second coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....third coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with an-other view and one will notice that the lap marks are starting to blend in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....fourth coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....different view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....fifth coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and all coats completed in about 2-1/2 hours….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the finish on the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now I'll wait a few days and see how the wood and shellac accept each other in this marriage of wood finishes. I did this application last Sunday afternoon….so we are now in a time warp. At least I know were this test is going….some-what, and if the weather decides to work with me, I can hope for a few days of sun and then I'm going to be needing some heavy-long rain.
> 
> This morning (Saturday) I am happy to say that we just finished about 24 hours of rain with more on the way, which is just great for the test. I'll leave you with a photo I took this morning of the area up and outside the barn and I'm also happy to add that for this test of shellac, there is expected more rain coming in this afternoon and maybe we can bust some myths about shellac and water. At least I all-ready know some out-comes, while you will have to wait for the next installment of this story, which I will try and get up in the next day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for the post. As always you are a wealth of information. Lately I have come to appreciate the versatility and beauty of shellac as a top coat. In the past I have largely used it as a sealer for a top coat of poly but now I am using it by itself and am enjoying the finish it produces.


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Lets Test Art-Full Shellac*
> 
> *Lets Test Art-Full Shellac*
> 
> "All that meets the eye with shellac, is more then enough to sustain my love of this finish."
> --by *flp*
> 
> And so I started by writing some thoughts of my own down on paper, where the proper thing to do, seemed to be to get out and do some more tests. If one is not testing….and by this I mean constantly testing their own thoughts//opinions and, the thoughts//opinions of others, then how will one learn. A closed mind is a sad place to be….but, sadder yet is a mind that has no-time to formulate their own path in this area I call wood finishing.
> 
> I stopped counting years ago the folks that will come up and ask me how to do a wood finish….and after I take the time to explain one way or many ways, I see in their eyes that I've lost them. And so what is it that loses them….two points really, *the time factor* and *having to go and learn by doing*. How many I come across at shows and exhibits that think 'wood finishing' is too much work and so these are the ones who are all-ways asking and hoping that some-one will give them a secret wand, that they can just wave over their wood and presto….the finish is done.
> 
> A.) *Wood finishing is never done, before the project is done and assembled, unless one is doing testing of a finish….*
> 
> Here are some thoughts that are waundering around within my head:
> 
> 1.)-shellac, de-waxed and waxed….mixing your own and store bought….
> 2.)-tinting your own shellac….
> 3.)-how to apply and the many coats or few, like when is enough-enough….
> 4.)-what types of brushes are you going to use….and you might be surprised….
> 5.)-surprises and myth busters and all that mis-information out there, that has been promoted to make us think we can't do or should not use shellac….
> 6)-and experience. Maybe I will not all-ways agree with those books that we read and maybe after reading what I have to say, you will decide to not follow what I write and that's all-right with me, but you will be informed and then you can choose your own path. And then also, my experience level with shellac amounts to….should I say. I mean when we start thinking about shellac, maybe we should also consult with the lac bug….
> 
> I'll start with a test of shellac on a slab of maple and then see where this one is going. I might add that were I to sell this slab of maple, I would be asking around $800.00 fully cured and that price does not include delivery. However the fact remains that should this test gain some character in the wood….then as I all-ways tell folks the price goes up. And yet, I may just keep this one for a woodworking table myself or who knows, if my wife sees it….she may want a new kitchen table. When building slab tables, I believe and say; "what use is a table that one can-not jump up onto and start dancing….
> 
> One slab of maple, (rock maple….sugar maple, both are the same species of wood) which I chainsaw milled this past early summer and since then has been suspended on the saw-horses and covered by black plastic. The black plastic will add heat to the wood under the summer sun and occasionally I will take the plastic off to let the wood air out. I also will place stickers between the wood top and black plastic which allows for air flow under the plastic and keeps the wood drying. In my estimation this process can really speed up the natural air-drying time of a piece of wood this size.
> 
> So here's one slab of maple, fresh cooked off the solar grill and waiting ready and eager to test some ideas, theories and myths about shellac. Also lets remember that what is happening here is not being done inside under a controlled environmental habitat, but that the testing is being conducted outside under the watch-full eye of nature, in a 360 degree natural work-space….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next I'm showing two cans here which contain liquid mixes, the one on the left contains denatured alcohol for washing out the brush. While I do not need to clean my brushes fully when using mixtures of shellac, (since if the brush dries out, it just a matter of setting the brush in the denatured alcohol and it will soften back up) I sometimes will do a fast preliminary wash. Can on the right is just what the can says, and this is the mix I will be using this afternoon for the maple slab. Brushes are just common cheap throw-a-ways, except I never throw them away and will use them over and over….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now I can post a picture after the first coat application of shellac (amber//orange). You will notice that this first coat is showing some lap marks, especially since I was doing the brushing in the sun-light, but to tell the truth….those lap marks don't concern me since I know how to deal with them latter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....second coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....third coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....with an-other view and one will notice that the lap marks are starting to blend in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....fourth coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....different view….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....fifth coat….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and all coats completed in about 2-1/2 hours….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a close-up of the finish on the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now I'll wait a few days and see how the wood and shellac accept each other in this marriage of wood finishes. I did this application last Sunday afternoon….so we are now in a time warp. At least I know were this test is going….some-what, and if the weather decides to work with me, I can hope for a few days of sun and then I'm going to be needing some heavy-long rain.
> 
> This morning (Saturday) I am happy to say that we just finished about 24 hours of rain with more on the way, which is just great for the test. I'll leave you with a photo I took this morning of the area up and outside the barn and I'm also happy to add that for this test of shellac, there is expected more rain coming in this afternoon and maybe we can bust some myths about shellac and water. At least I all-ready know some out-comes, while you will have to wait for the next installment of this story, which I will try and get up in the next day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks Frank for the info so far. I'm curious about the outcome but I like it so far.

I assume that there was nothing done to the maple slab between shellac coats?

The last pic shows show some beautiful fall colors coming through already. It made me pause and remember my days living to the north of you in Quebec - but it's more than just colors, it's earthy smells, a coolness in the air, a certain light and a foreboding silence that tells of nature's preparation for the coming winter…


----------



## Frank

*Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*

*Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*

I do hope that all reading herein are understanding that I am writing in retrospect….as these writings are running a few days behind where I am today. My life is much too busy to be writing and testing, plus taking photos on a daily basis, so one could say that I am writing from within a time warp as I also must keep in mind that winter is coming. Winter involves putting some machines to sleep and then there is the waking up of those winter machines, plus firewood, land and cabin to home projects. Notice that in my writings I don't talk much of play….but yes, I also have to fit some play days into my schedule….which means some more kayaking and hiking yet.

Well moving on to this past Thursday and, since I knew there was rain coming, I decided the time was right to work on this piece of maple slab that I am using for a 'test'....to test shellac.

After applying the 5 coats of shellac on top of the maple, with no-thing done between coats last Sunday and then the good days of sun and warm, the shellac had a good time drying and curing. My next step that I am showing here is sanding the topcoat of shellac with #80 grit sandpaper and then following up with #000 steel wool. If one is a frequent reader of my blog//stories or the stories I have included in projects, then one will notice some-thing different by what I have said concerning the steel wool. I will use #0000 steel wool for finishing and #000 steel wool when I am in the still before finishing stages of working a piece of wood….and yes, there is a difference between 'finishing' wood and the 'before' finishing stages of wood-working. I can-not take the time to explain that one now….but as this story continues, the process between the two will come out in words and photos.

Maple slab of rock-sugar….and this is where we left off last time after completing 5 coats of shellac in about 2-1/2 hours time….










....and then we'll start with some sanding to be followed with the steel wool. Some might wonder why I'm sanding the wood….and at some high points I'll even be burning through the finish and hitting on raw wood. To those I would reply that one must remember that we are testing shellac here….and so I am pulling out all stops in order to test the shellac when//after the rains come. I mean we've all heard what water does to shellac right, by what all those other's 'tell' us 'sell' us….but what if….










....and so I start sanding, yes that's right….I get to do the work while you can just sit back and watch. I might add that I hope you will not sit to long though and that this might inspire some-one reading herein to try some test of their own and even if not with shellac…..well you pick the finish. Most important though is the point that I am trying to get across of be-coming your own master tester of your woods destiny….










....looks like the sanding process is working out good. The finishing of a wood project along with testing different finishes and tints along with color dyes is most enjoyable or in-joy-able for me and one that I all-ways look forward to….










....ah yes, as one can see I have 'burned' through the wood and yet we have a good sanded top at this point, after the steel wool also. One might even take a moment and notice some of the spalting that has taken place within the maple wood….










Now proceeding on, I'm going to start working on the live edge's of the slab with some older but still used hand tools that I keep all-ways close at hand. Yes at the moment all power tools are un-plugged and out of sight….like out-of-sight, is out-of-mind….










....first tool to use on the live edge is this curved ax. This ones all-ways my first choice for workin' on slabs and works best by pulling towards me at a slant….










....next comes the broadax and what a tool this one is to work with. When working the live edge I will push this one forward at a slant, much as one does when using a hand plane. And yes, I also use this one also for working in the rough as a hand plane. I do apologize that my step with the timber slick pictured above, will be a no-show shot, since I'm working by myself and there was no-way to take a picture as the slick would not stay in place. The timber slick is more of a finishing tool and therefore it is not used to gouge as much//deep into the wood….the timber slick is all-ways pushed and never does one strike the head of this tool….










....so now this stage of the process is finished….and I can wait for the rain that is coming….










....and yes, the rain did come early Friday morning. I took this picture around 9:00 am on Friday in the rain, but this is an-other story….










The colors are changing up here, so I will leave you with some starting reds in the trees….










More to come as the test of shellac continues….

*Linking back to* in this series to: 
1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
2.) WoodWorking Vision
3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> I do hope that all reading herein are understanding that I am writing in retrospect….as these writings are running a few days behind where I am today. My life is much too busy to be writing and testing, plus taking photos on a daily basis, so one could say that I am writing from within a time warp as I also must keep in mind that winter is coming. Winter involves putting some machines to sleep and then there is the waking up of those winter machines, plus firewood, land and cabin to home projects. Notice that in my writings I don't talk much of play….but yes, I also have to fit some play days into my schedule….which means some more kayaking and hiking yet.
> 
> Well moving on to this past Thursday and, since I knew there was rain coming, I decided the time was right to work on this piece of maple slab that I am using for a 'test'....to test shellac.
> 
> After applying the 5 coats of shellac on top of the maple, with no-thing done between coats last Sunday and then the good days of sun and warm, the shellac had a good time drying and curing. My next step that I am showing here is sanding the topcoat of shellac with #80 grit sandpaper and then following up with #000 steel wool. If one is a frequent reader of my blog//stories or the stories I have included in projects, then one will notice some-thing different by what I have said concerning the steel wool. I will use #0000 steel wool for finishing and #000 steel wool when I am in the still before finishing stages of working a piece of wood….and yes, there is a difference between 'finishing' wood and the 'before' finishing stages of wood-working. I can-not take the time to explain that one now….but as this story continues, the process between the two will come out in words and photos.
> 
> Maple slab of rock-sugar….and this is where we left off last time after completing 5 coats of shellac in about 2-1/2 hours time….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then we'll start with some sanding to be followed with the steel wool. Some might wonder why I'm sanding the wood….and at some high points I'll even be burning through the finish and hitting on raw wood. To those I would reply that one must remember that we are testing shellac here….and so I am pulling out all stops in order to test the shellac when//after the rains come. I mean we've all heard what water does to shellac right, by what all those other's 'tell' us 'sell' us….but what if….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I start sanding, yes that's right….I get to do the work while you can just sit back and watch. I might add that I hope you will not sit to long though and that this might inspire some-one reading herein to try some test of their own and even if not with shellac…..well you pick the finish. Most important though is the point that I am trying to get across of be-coming your own master tester of your woods destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks like the sanding process is working out good. The finishing of a wood project along with testing different finishes and tints along with color dyes is most enjoyable or in-joy-able for me and one that I all-ways look forward to….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, as one can see I have 'burned' through the wood and yet we have a good sanded top at this point, after the steel wool also. One might even take a moment and notice some of the spalting that has taken place within the maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now proceeding on, I'm going to start working on the live edge's of the slab with some older but still used hand tools that I keep all-ways close at hand. Yes at the moment all power tools are un-plugged and out of sight….like out-of-sight, is out-of-mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....first tool to use on the live edge is this curved ax. This ones all-ways my first choice for workin' on slabs and works best by pulling towards me at a slant….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next comes the broadax and what a tool this one is to work with. When working the live edge I will push this one forward at a slant, much as one does when using a hand plane. And yes, I also use this one also for working in the rough as a hand plane. I do apologize that my step with the timber slick pictured above, will be a no-show shot, since I'm working by myself and there was no-way to take a picture as the slick would not stay in place. The timber slick is more of a finishing tool and therefore it is not used to gouge as much//deep into the wood….the timber slick is all-ways pushed and never does one strike the head of this tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now this stage of the process is finished….and I can wait for the rain that is coming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the rain did come early Friday morning. I took this picture around 9:00 am on Friday in the rain, but this is an-other story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are changing up here, so I will leave you with some starting reds in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as the test of shellac continues….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


As always Frank, I learn and see so much.

Thanks

Lew


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> I do hope that all reading herein are understanding that I am writing in retrospect….as these writings are running a few days behind where I am today. My life is much too busy to be writing and testing, plus taking photos on a daily basis, so one could say that I am writing from within a time warp as I also must keep in mind that winter is coming. Winter involves putting some machines to sleep and then there is the waking up of those winter machines, plus firewood, land and cabin to home projects. Notice that in my writings I don't talk much of play….but yes, I also have to fit some play days into my schedule….which means some more kayaking and hiking yet.
> 
> Well moving on to this past Thursday and, since I knew there was rain coming, I decided the time was right to work on this piece of maple slab that I am using for a 'test'....to test shellac.
> 
> After applying the 5 coats of shellac on top of the maple, with no-thing done between coats last Sunday and then the good days of sun and warm, the shellac had a good time drying and curing. My next step that I am showing here is sanding the topcoat of shellac with #80 grit sandpaper and then following up with #000 steel wool. If one is a frequent reader of my blog//stories or the stories I have included in projects, then one will notice some-thing different by what I have said concerning the steel wool. I will use #0000 steel wool for finishing and #000 steel wool when I am in the still before finishing stages of working a piece of wood….and yes, there is a difference between 'finishing' wood and the 'before' finishing stages of wood-working. I can-not take the time to explain that one now….but as this story continues, the process between the two will come out in words and photos.
> 
> Maple slab of rock-sugar….and this is where we left off last time after completing 5 coats of shellac in about 2-1/2 hours time….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then we'll start with some sanding to be followed with the steel wool. Some might wonder why I'm sanding the wood….and at some high points I'll even be burning through the finish and hitting on raw wood. To those I would reply that one must remember that we are testing shellac here….and so I am pulling out all stops in order to test the shellac when//after the rains come. I mean we've all heard what water does to shellac right, by what all those other's 'tell' us 'sell' us….but what if….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I start sanding, yes that's right….I get to do the work while you can just sit back and watch. I might add that I hope you will not sit to long though and that this might inspire some-one reading herein to try some test of their own and even if not with shellac…..well you pick the finish. Most important though is the point that I am trying to get across of be-coming your own master tester of your woods destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks like the sanding process is working out good. The finishing of a wood project along with testing different finishes and tints along with color dyes is most enjoyable or in-joy-able for me and one that I all-ways look forward to….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, as one can see I have 'burned' through the wood and yet we have a good sanded top at this point, after the steel wool also. One might even take a moment and notice some of the spalting that has taken place within the maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now proceeding on, I'm going to start working on the live edge's of the slab with some older but still used hand tools that I keep all-ways close at hand. Yes at the moment all power tools are un-plugged and out of sight….like out-of-sight, is out-of-mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....first tool to use on the live edge is this curved ax. This ones all-ways my first choice for workin' on slabs and works best by pulling towards me at a slant….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next comes the broadax and what a tool this one is to work with. When working the live edge I will push this one forward at a slant, much as one does when using a hand plane. And yes, I also use this one also for working in the rough as a hand plane. I do apologize that my step with the timber slick pictured above, will be a no-show shot, since I'm working by myself and there was no-way to take a picture as the slick would not stay in place. The timber slick is more of a finishing tool and therefore it is not used to gouge as much//deep into the wood….the timber slick is all-ways pushed and never does one strike the head of this tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now this stage of the process is finished….and I can wait for the rain that is coming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the rain did come early Friday morning. I took this picture around 9:00 am on Friday in the rain, but this is an-other story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are changing up here, so I will leave you with some starting reds in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as the test of shellac continues….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-thank you Lew; 
I guess one might even say that I continue learning even in the going over of these photos and words. One thing I could never learn to stop was….asking why; "why does one say this….?" Much like pickin' an-other's brain for answers, till I also learned to pick the brain of wood, which I found was better. Never yet had a piece of wood get mad at me….LOL….

Thank you. 
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> I do hope that all reading herein are understanding that I am writing in retrospect….as these writings are running a few days behind where I am today. My life is much too busy to be writing and testing, plus taking photos on a daily basis, so one could say that I am writing from within a time warp as I also must keep in mind that winter is coming. Winter involves putting some machines to sleep and then there is the waking up of those winter machines, plus firewood, land and cabin to home projects. Notice that in my writings I don't talk much of play….but yes, I also have to fit some play days into my schedule….which means some more kayaking and hiking yet.
> 
> Well moving on to this past Thursday and, since I knew there was rain coming, I decided the time was right to work on this piece of maple slab that I am using for a 'test'....to test shellac.
> 
> After applying the 5 coats of shellac on top of the maple, with no-thing done between coats last Sunday and then the good days of sun and warm, the shellac had a good time drying and curing. My next step that I am showing here is sanding the topcoat of shellac with #80 grit sandpaper and then following up with #000 steel wool. If one is a frequent reader of my blog//stories or the stories I have included in projects, then one will notice some-thing different by what I have said concerning the steel wool. I will use #0000 steel wool for finishing and #000 steel wool when I am in the still before finishing stages of working a piece of wood….and yes, there is a difference between 'finishing' wood and the 'before' finishing stages of wood-working. I can-not take the time to explain that one now….but as this story continues, the process between the two will come out in words and photos.
> 
> Maple slab of rock-sugar….and this is where we left off last time after completing 5 coats of shellac in about 2-1/2 hours time….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then we'll start with some sanding to be followed with the steel wool. Some might wonder why I'm sanding the wood….and at some high points I'll even be burning through the finish and hitting on raw wood. To those I would reply that one must remember that we are testing shellac here….and so I am pulling out all stops in order to test the shellac when//after the rains come. I mean we've all heard what water does to shellac right, by what all those other's 'tell' us 'sell' us….but what if….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I start sanding, yes that's right….I get to do the work while you can just sit back and watch. I might add that I hope you will not sit to long though and that this might inspire some-one reading herein to try some test of their own and even if not with shellac…..well you pick the finish. Most important though is the point that I am trying to get across of be-coming your own master tester of your woods destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks like the sanding process is working out good. The finishing of a wood project along with testing different finishes and tints along with color dyes is most enjoyable or in-joy-able for me and one that I all-ways look forward to….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, as one can see I have 'burned' through the wood and yet we have a good sanded top at this point, after the steel wool also. One might even take a moment and notice some of the spalting that has taken place within the maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now proceeding on, I'm going to start working on the live edge's of the slab with some older but still used hand tools that I keep all-ways close at hand. Yes at the moment all power tools are un-plugged and out of sight….like out-of-sight, is out-of-mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....first tool to use on the live edge is this curved ax. This ones all-ways my first choice for workin' on slabs and works best by pulling towards me at a slant….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next comes the broadax and what a tool this one is to work with. When working the live edge I will push this one forward at a slant, much as one does when using a hand plane. And yes, I also use this one also for working in the rough as a hand plane. I do apologize that my step with the timber slick pictured above, will be a no-show shot, since I'm working by myself and there was no-way to take a picture as the slick would not stay in place. The timber slick is more of a finishing tool and therefore it is not used to gouge as much//deep into the wood….the timber slick is all-ways pushed and never does one strike the head of this tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now this stage of the process is finished….and I can wait for the rain that is coming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the rain did come early Friday morning. I took this picture around 9:00 am on Friday in the rain, but this is an-other story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are changing up here, so I will leave you with some starting reds in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as the test of shellac continues….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


awesome Frank I always look forward to your blog


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> I do hope that all reading herein are understanding that I am writing in retrospect….as these writings are running a few days behind where I am today. My life is much too busy to be writing and testing, plus taking photos on a daily basis, so one could say that I am writing from within a time warp as I also must keep in mind that winter is coming. Winter involves putting some machines to sleep and then there is the waking up of those winter machines, plus firewood, land and cabin to home projects. Notice that in my writings I don't talk much of play….but yes, I also have to fit some play days into my schedule….which means some more kayaking and hiking yet.
> 
> Well moving on to this past Thursday and, since I knew there was rain coming, I decided the time was right to work on this piece of maple slab that I am using for a 'test'....to test shellac.
> 
> After applying the 5 coats of shellac on top of the maple, with no-thing done between coats last Sunday and then the good days of sun and warm, the shellac had a good time drying and curing. My next step that I am showing here is sanding the topcoat of shellac with #80 grit sandpaper and then following up with #000 steel wool. If one is a frequent reader of my blog//stories or the stories I have included in projects, then one will notice some-thing different by what I have said concerning the steel wool. I will use #0000 steel wool for finishing and #000 steel wool when I am in the still before finishing stages of working a piece of wood….and yes, there is a difference between 'finishing' wood and the 'before' finishing stages of wood-working. I can-not take the time to explain that one now….but as this story continues, the process between the two will come out in words and photos.
> 
> Maple slab of rock-sugar….and this is where we left off last time after completing 5 coats of shellac in about 2-1/2 hours time….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then we'll start with some sanding to be followed with the steel wool. Some might wonder why I'm sanding the wood….and at some high points I'll even be burning through the finish and hitting on raw wood. To those I would reply that one must remember that we are testing shellac here….and so I am pulling out all stops in order to test the shellac when//after the rains come. I mean we've all heard what water does to shellac right, by what all those other's 'tell' us 'sell' us….but what if….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I start sanding, yes that's right….I get to do the work while you can just sit back and watch. I might add that I hope you will not sit to long though and that this might inspire some-one reading herein to try some test of their own and even if not with shellac…..well you pick the finish. Most important though is the point that I am trying to get across of be-coming your own master tester of your woods destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks like the sanding process is working out good. The finishing of a wood project along with testing different finishes and tints along with color dyes is most enjoyable or in-joy-able for me and one that I all-ways look forward to….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, as one can see I have 'burned' through the wood and yet we have a good sanded top at this point, after the steel wool also. One might even take a moment and notice some of the spalting that has taken place within the maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now proceeding on, I'm going to start working on the live edge's of the slab with some older but still used hand tools that I keep all-ways close at hand. Yes at the moment all power tools are un-plugged and out of sight….like out-of-sight, is out-of-mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....first tool to use on the live edge is this curved ax. This ones all-ways my first choice for workin' on slabs and works best by pulling towards me at a slant….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next comes the broadax and what a tool this one is to work with. When working the live edge I will push this one forward at a slant, much as one does when using a hand plane. And yes, I also use this one also for working in the rough as a hand plane. I do apologize that my step with the timber slick pictured above, will be a no-show shot, since I'm working by myself and there was no-way to take a picture as the slick would not stay in place. The timber slick is more of a finishing tool and therefore it is not used to gouge as much//deep into the wood….the timber slick is all-ways pushed and never does one strike the head of this tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now this stage of the process is finished….and I can wait for the rain that is coming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the rain did come early Friday morning. I took this picture around 9:00 am on Friday in the rain, but this is an-other story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are changing up here, so I will leave you with some starting reds in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as the test of shellac continues….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great blog, Frank. Did you really use 80 grit sandpaper? That hunk of crotch in the first photo looks scrumptious. I must pass my gratitude to you for this series of finishing blogs. It has motivated me to experiment with my own finishes. I turned a 14" walnut platter/shallow bowl today. The first coat of finish was BLO/mineral spirits/ orange leather dye combination. The orange really warmed up the walnut. I was inspired by your red tinted walnut project.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> *Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain*
> 
> I do hope that all reading herein are understanding that I am writing in retrospect….as these writings are running a few days behind where I am today. My life is much too busy to be writing and testing, plus taking photos on a daily basis, so one could say that I am writing from within a time warp as I also must keep in mind that winter is coming. Winter involves putting some machines to sleep and then there is the waking up of those winter machines, plus firewood, land and cabin to home projects. Notice that in my writings I don't talk much of play….but yes, I also have to fit some play days into my schedule….which means some more kayaking and hiking yet.
> 
> Well moving on to this past Thursday and, since I knew there was rain coming, I decided the time was right to work on this piece of maple slab that I am using for a 'test'....to test shellac.
> 
> After applying the 5 coats of shellac on top of the maple, with no-thing done between coats last Sunday and then the good days of sun and warm, the shellac had a good time drying and curing. My next step that I am showing here is sanding the topcoat of shellac with #80 grit sandpaper and then following up with #000 steel wool. If one is a frequent reader of my blog//stories or the stories I have included in projects, then one will notice some-thing different by what I have said concerning the steel wool. I will use #0000 steel wool for finishing and #000 steel wool when I am in the still before finishing stages of working a piece of wood….and yes, there is a difference between 'finishing' wood and the 'before' finishing stages of wood-working. I can-not take the time to explain that one now….but as this story continues, the process between the two will come out in words and photos.
> 
> Maple slab of rock-sugar….and this is where we left off last time after completing 5 coats of shellac in about 2-1/2 hours time….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then we'll start with some sanding to be followed with the steel wool. Some might wonder why I'm sanding the wood….and at some high points I'll even be burning through the finish and hitting on raw wood. To those I would reply that one must remember that we are testing shellac here….and so I am pulling out all stops in order to test the shellac when//after the rains come. I mean we've all heard what water does to shellac right, by what all those other's 'tell' us 'sell' us….but what if….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so I start sanding, yes that's right….I get to do the work while you can just sit back and watch. I might add that I hope you will not sit to long though and that this might inspire some-one reading herein to try some test of their own and even if not with shellac…..well you pick the finish. Most important though is the point that I am trying to get across of be-coming your own master tester of your woods destiny….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....looks like the sanding process is working out good. The finishing of a wood project along with testing different finishes and tints along with color dyes is most enjoyable or in-joy-able for me and one that I all-ways look forward to….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ah yes, as one can see I have 'burned' through the wood and yet we have a good sanded top at this point, after the steel wool also. One might even take a moment and notice some of the spalting that has taken place within the maple wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now proceeding on, I'm going to start working on the live edge's of the slab with some older but still used hand tools that I keep all-ways close at hand. Yes at the moment all power tools are un-plugged and out of sight….like out-of-sight, is out-of-mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....first tool to use on the live edge is this curved ax. This ones all-ways my first choice for workin' on slabs and works best by pulling towards me at a slant….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....next comes the broadax and what a tool this one is to work with. When working the live edge I will push this one forward at a slant, much as one does when using a hand plane. And yes, I also use this one also for working in the rough as a hand plane. I do apologize that my step with the timber slick pictured above, will be a no-show shot, since I'm working by myself and there was no-way to take a picture as the slick would not stay in place. The timber slick is more of a finishing tool and therefore it is not used to gouge as much//deep into the wood….the timber slick is all-ways pushed and never does one strike the head of this tool….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so now this stage of the process is finished….and I can wait for the rain that is coming….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes, the rain did come early Friday morning. I took this picture around 9:00 am on Friday in the rain, but this is an-other story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are changing up here, so I will leave you with some starting reds in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as the test of shellac continues….
> 
> *Linking back to* in this series to:
> 1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
> 2.) WoodWorking Vision
> 3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
> 4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
> 5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
> 6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-thank you Rick….
-hello Trifern; ....yes it was #80 grit sandpaper, now if I may add some clarification. I usually all-ways keep #80 grit on this sanding block, as I use this grit very much and often in my 'prep' sandings. When I went to originally prep the wood for the 5 coats of shellac, I used the sanding block with #80 grit on it and so the same paper was still on it for this bit of prep and yes, there was still a lot of good grit in the paper. While sanding this time for the prep and the rain coming in, I noticed that because of the friction (heat) caused by the sanding, I had to stop ever so often and pick a build up of fused on clumps of shellac off the paper. This happens and so I will use the end of a knife and just pick those hardened clumps off. Before I use the sanding block again, I will have to put on some new #80 grit paper.

One must also remember that I have put 5 coats of shellac on this piece of maple all-ready and that is, as the shellac was….straight out of the can ( about a 3 lb. cut) so that is some build up and then 4 days of cure in the sun….so even with aggressive sanding there was a 'level' of protection on the wood.

Today I will take some more pictures after this weekends rain, along with those I took during the rain and so I will also start some more wood prepping….this time with #120 grit sandpaper. Maybe I should do a story on sanding and sandpaper along the way also….where//when will this story end. I still have the other test piece of what is be-coming wood art and then there's the original countertop waiting on the side-lines also. One more point I might add, is that when choosing//buying sandpaper….never get the cheap stuff!

....many projects,
short and long,
long and short,
make my hands very happy in the sweet of sweat….

Great news there about the 'motivation' level of this story and keep on experimenting//playing with those wood finishes of your own. I also can see how the orange would warm up some walnut….keep me posted….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Live Free....Work Wood*

*Live Free….Work Wood*

....jubilant art-full colors drift before my sight,
shaking the leaves from off my eyes,
straining this veil of flesh to come up higher,
where from my mountain-top view i gladly inhale….

....inhaling the whiffs of passing breeze,
i all too soon know that i'll be counting flakes of snow,
but in the rhythms of the seasons where time stands still, 
i keep on working the wood after patterns of trees who came before….

....what matters the time of day while in my head colors live,
all that stands before me has been all-ready named with color,
all i see is the color of your beauty that so surrounds my be-ing,
i am color freed to live where death holds no-more sway….

....raptures come and raptors go along my way,
but in my space of terra place where i do toil and play,
i am known by these ancient trees that birthed my beginnings,
as one who lives in the outer limits of flesh that has split the veil….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....just some pictures….you decide the words…."enter in "....









































































Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Live Free....Work Wood*
> 
> *Live Free….Work Wood*
> 
> ....jubilant art-full colors drift before my sight,
> shaking the leaves from off my eyes,
> straining this veil of flesh to come up higher,
> where from my mountain-top view i gladly inhale….
> 
> ....inhaling the whiffs of passing breeze,
> i all too soon know that i'll be counting flakes of snow,
> but in the rhythms of the seasons where time stands still,
> i keep on working the wood after patterns of trees who came before….
> 
> ....what matters the time of day while in my head colors live,
> all that stands before me has been all-ready named with color,
> all i see is the color of your beauty that so surrounds my be-ing,
> i am color freed to live where death holds no-more sway….
> 
> ....raptures come and raptors go along my way,
> but in my space of terra place where i do toil and play,
> i am known by these ancient trees that birthed my beginnings,
> as one who lives in the outer limits of flesh that has split the veil….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....just some pictures….you decide the words…."enter in "....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

Amazing!!

Imagine the feelings of missed beauty, that folks who live in cities, must have when not being able to experience this first hand.

Lew


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *Live Free....Work Wood*
> 
> *Live Free….Work Wood*
> 
> ....jubilant art-full colors drift before my sight,
> shaking the leaves from off my eyes,
> straining this veil of flesh to come up higher,
> where from my mountain-top view i gladly inhale….
> 
> ....inhaling the whiffs of passing breeze,
> i all too soon know that i'll be counting flakes of snow,
> but in the rhythms of the seasons where time stands still,
> i keep on working the wood after patterns of trees who came before….
> 
> ....what matters the time of day while in my head colors live,
> all that stands before me has been all-ready named with color,
> all i see is the color of your beauty that so surrounds my be-ing,
> i am color freed to live where death holds no-more sway….
> 
> ....raptures come and raptors go along my way,
> but in my space of terra place where i do toil and play,
> i am known by these ancient trees that birthed my beginnings,
> as one who lives in the outer limits of flesh that has split the veil….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....just some pictures….you decide the words…."enter in "....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


can my wife and i come stay with you? LOL Lovely views. We are city dwellers, but I am a born and raised country boy. I miss the peacefulness of the country.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Live Free....Work Wood*
> 
> *Live Free….Work Wood*
> 
> ....jubilant art-full colors drift before my sight,
> shaking the leaves from off my eyes,
> straining this veil of flesh to come up higher,
> where from my mountain-top view i gladly inhale….
> 
> ....inhaling the whiffs of passing breeze,
> i all too soon know that i'll be counting flakes of snow,
> but in the rhythms of the seasons where time stands still,
> i keep on working the wood after patterns of trees who came before….
> 
> ....what matters the time of day while in my head colors live,
> all that stands before me has been all-ready named with color,
> all i see is the color of your beauty that so surrounds my be-ing,
> i am color freed to live where death holds no-more sway….
> 
> ....raptures come and raptors go along my way,
> but in my space of terra place where i do toil and play,
> i am known by these ancient trees that birthed my beginnings,
> as one who lives in the outer limits of flesh that has split the veil….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....just some pictures….you decide the words…."enter in "....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


What a great season to fall into.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Live Free....Work Wood*
> 
> *Live Free….Work Wood*
> 
> ....jubilant art-full colors drift before my sight,
> shaking the leaves from off my eyes,
> straining this veil of flesh to come up higher,
> where from my mountain-top view i gladly inhale….
> 
> ....inhaling the whiffs of passing breeze,
> i all too soon know that i'll be counting flakes of snow,
> but in the rhythms of the seasons where time stands still,
> i keep on working the wood after patterns of trees who came before….
> 
> ....what matters the time of day while in my head colors live,
> all that stands before me has been all-ready named with color,
> all i see is the color of your beauty that so surrounds my be-ing,
> i am color freed to live where death holds no-more sway….
> 
> ....raptures come and raptors go along my way,
> but in my space of terra place where i do toil and play,
> i am known by these ancient trees that birthed my beginnings,
> as one who lives in the outer limits of flesh that has split the veil….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ....just some pictures….you decide the words…."enter in "....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Art the natural way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frank

*Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*

*Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*










….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
"i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
"i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."

"--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"

....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….

"--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"

....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….

"-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….














































....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:






Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank 
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Beautiful…


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


This time of year Nature puts on a stunning display in your area. Try as we may there is simply no way that we could hope to emulate this artistry. You are a blessed to be able to participate in this beautiful display. Enjoy!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Looks like another gorgeous display, by mother nature, this year.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


the colors are great but the smell is even better


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Wonderful Frank, thanks.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


could be parts of Scotland well done poem is beautiful my wife does poetry.She also writes books and has just had her fourth published and is making a deal on her fifth look up under Bronwen Hosie author in Google.Alistair well done again


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Very nice Frank!

The video would play. so I found this for you.

Bob Dylan grew up in our town. My Brother-in- law used to play with him when they were kids.


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank. Some more beautiful words for our world.


----------



## FatherHooligan

frank said:


> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> *Colors of Shellac from a Kayak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….where art thou going oh gods of kayaking,
> "i go out in the tops of mountain ponds",
> who is the one that you paddle along with by your side,
> "i paddle with the love of my heart who longs with me…."
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....and so the gods came down to play amongst a colored backdrop,
> completed with water that still holds dreams of blue liquid desire,
> my 'lady of the pond' she speaks and calls forth my name,
> till in my soul i only as of yet saw that my heart had pluperfect….
> 
> "--and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> ....mountain views are not for the faint of heart who sigh today,
> since tis in this realm of gods and those who dream aloud,
> it can be said that hearts of two can beat as the silence of one,
> till in my absence what was gained is covered as golden hue….
> 
> "-and so i turned the page to write again some words of wood--"
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I'm just posting some flavors-of-colors from what goes on in-side my head as I paddle the water-ways of my head-land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so here's a bonus if any are interested….*Red River Shore*; by *Bob Dylan*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nothing quite like paddling the kayak in the early morning with the water like glass…perhaps a loon quietly breaking the surface a paddle's length away. Although fall is my least favourite season, there are beautiful aspects to it. I used to live close to the Red River and did a lot of fishing…okay feeding worms to fish LOL… along the shore.


----------



## Frank

*Wood Mentation of Today*

*Wood Mentation of Today*










....what is this prise that burns within my being,
to find the almost of what a-waits-a-round the next bend,
by now i should have learned why the sweetness of your voice calls,
as within the depths of where i have often run to hide from your face….

....i once remember standing in the shadow of a tree greater than i,
while the limbs of your covering shared with my-self a notion of leaves,
fire colored leaves you gave to me to light the candle that had gone out,
and what a sense of great-full-ness i felt as my soul re-kind-led passion….

....some i have heard love to tell stories that repeat the path more taken,
and then other's live tales that lie against the nature of their beast,
many shed tears late in life at what they now see as wasted moments,
but i now know that all my moments are counted as having no-regret….

....too many are the scars of life given so as to see who can over-come,
so once again i put my paddle in the water to follow through on my dream, 
to pull a stroke that would in the end only take me farther from you,
and how could i know that around the bend you were all-ways there….

-by *flp*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so I gathered some color….










....to create a space for wood art….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what is this prise that burns within my being,
> to find the almost of what a-waits-a-round the next bend,
> by now i should have learned why the sweetness of your voice calls,
> as within the depths of where i have often run to hide from your face….
> 
> ....i once remember standing in the shadow of a tree greater than i,
> while the limbs of your covering shared with my-self a notion of leaves,
> fire colored leaves you gave to me to light the candle that had gone out,
> and what a sense of great-full-ness i felt as my soul re-kind-led passion….
> 
> ....some i have heard love to tell stories that repeat the path more taken,
> and then other's live tales that lie against the nature of their beast,
> many shed tears late in life at what they now see as wasted moments,
> but i now know that all my moments are counted as having no-regret….
> 
> ....too many are the scars of life given so as to see who can over-come,
> so once again i put my paddle in the water to follow through on my dream,
> to pull a stroke that would in the end only take me farther from you,
> and how could i know that around the bend you were all-ways there….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I gathered some color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to create a space for wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank. I wish I were there!


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what is this prise that burns within my being,
> to find the almost of what a-waits-a-round the next bend,
> by now i should have learned why the sweetness of your voice calls,
> as within the depths of where i have often run to hide from your face….
> 
> ....i once remember standing in the shadow of a tree greater than i,
> while the limbs of your covering shared with my-self a notion of leaves,
> fire colored leaves you gave to me to light the candle that had gone out,
> and what a sense of great-full-ness i felt as my soul re-kind-led passion….
> 
> ....some i have heard love to tell stories that repeat the path more taken,
> and then other's live tales that lie against the nature of their beast,
> many shed tears late in life at what they now see as wasted moments,
> but i now know that all my moments are counted as having no-regret….
> 
> ....too many are the scars of life given so as to see who can over-come,
> so once again i put my paddle in the water to follow through on my dream,
> to pull a stroke that would in the end only take me farther from you,
> and how could i know that around the bend you were all-ways there….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I gathered some color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to create a space for wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Me too!! Beautiful area.


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what is this prise that burns within my being,
> to find the almost of what a-waits-a-round the next bend,
> by now i should have learned why the sweetness of your voice calls,
> as within the depths of where i have often run to hide from your face….
> 
> ....i once remember standing in the shadow of a tree greater than i,
> while the limbs of your covering shared with my-self a notion of leaves,
> fire colored leaves you gave to me to light the candle that had gone out,
> and what a sense of great-full-ness i felt as my soul re-kind-led passion….
> 
> ....some i have heard love to tell stories that repeat the path more taken,
> and then other's live tales that lie against the nature of their beast,
> many shed tears late in life at what they now see as wasted moments,
> but i now know that all my moments are counted as having no-regret….
> 
> ....too many are the scars of life given so as to see who can over-come,
> so once again i put my paddle in the water to follow through on my dream,
> to pull a stroke that would in the end only take me farther from you,
> and how could i know that around the bend you were all-ways there….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I gathered some color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to create a space for wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks, Frank


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what is this prise that burns within my being,
> to find the almost of what a-waits-a-round the next bend,
> by now i should have learned why the sweetness of your voice calls,
> as within the depths of where i have often run to hide from your face….
> 
> ....i once remember standing in the shadow of a tree greater than i,
> while the limbs of your covering shared with my-self a notion of leaves,
> fire colored leaves you gave to me to light the candle that had gone out,
> and what a sense of great-full-ness i felt as my soul re-kind-led passion….
> 
> ....some i have heard love to tell stories that repeat the path more taken,
> and then other's live tales that lie against the nature of their beast,
> many shed tears late in life at what they now see as wasted moments,
> but i now know that all my moments are counted as having no-regret….
> 
> ....too many are the scars of life given so as to see who can over-come,
> so once again i put my paddle in the water to follow through on my dream,
> to pull a stroke that would in the end only take me farther from you,
> and how could i know that around the bend you were all-ways there….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I gathered some color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to create a space for wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank.

Some great looking views.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> *Wood Mentation of Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....what is this prise that burns within my being,
> to find the almost of what a-waits-a-round the next bend,
> by now i should have learned why the sweetness of your voice calls,
> as within the depths of where i have often run to hide from your face….
> 
> ....i once remember standing in the shadow of a tree greater than i,
> while the limbs of your covering shared with my-self a notion of leaves,
> fire colored leaves you gave to me to light the candle that had gone out,
> and what a sense of great-full-ness i felt as my soul re-kind-led passion….
> 
> ....some i have heard love to tell stories that repeat the path more taken,
> and then other's live tales that lie against the nature of their beast,
> many shed tears late in life at what they now see as wasted moments,
> but i now know that all my moments are counted as having no-regret….
> 
> ....too many are the scars of life given so as to see who can over-come,
> so once again i put my paddle in the water to follow through on my dream,
> to pull a stroke that would in the end only take me farther from you,
> and how could i know that around the bend you were all-ways there….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I gathered some color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to create a space for wood art….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I just bought a canoe and am looking for another for my wife. "it is a dangerous business going out your front door" or something close to that


----------



## Frank

*50,000 Words of Wood*

*50,000 Words of Wood*

....so I'm wondering how many writers are on the roll-call here at *LJ*?

The month of November is a good time to see how many words one can produce, to write a novel….about a story with wooden content *or*....? *Can you write 50,000 words in one month*....then you can sit back after the smoke clears and say; "yes I did….write a novel."

I mean we are workers of wood right, and as such I have many words of thoughts going through my head constantly as I work the wood. Ha, it's really easier then that, since from out of my past, I have learned to even be silent and let the wood do the talking for me.

Now lets see, the only problem//opportunity that I see is that I'm not all-ways writing about wood….so my novel may be on an-other subject….

If any would like to take the challenge, then here's a link to the site for signing up….What is NaNoWriMo? ....and it may take a few clicks to get in, as this site will be busy this month.

....*and good writing to all!*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> ....so I'm wondering how many writers are on the roll-call here at *LJ*?
> 
> The month of November is a good time to see how many words one can produce, to write a novel….about a story with wooden content *or*....? *Can you write 50,000 words in one month*....then you can sit back after the smoke clears and say; "yes I did….write a novel."
> 
> I mean we are workers of wood right, and as such I have many words of thoughts going through my head constantly as I work the wood. Ha, it's really easier then that, since from out of my past, I have learned to even be silent and let the wood do the talking for me.
> 
> Now lets see, the only problem//opportunity that I see is that I'm not all-ways writing about wood….so my novel may be on an-other subject….
> 
> If any would like to take the challenge, then here's a link to the site for signing up….What is NaNoWriMo? ....and it may take a few clicks to get in, as this site will be busy this month.
> 
> ....*and good writing to all!*
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

I am afraid, at my typing speed, 50,000 words would probably take 50 months!!


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> ....so I'm wondering how many writers are on the roll-call here at *LJ*?
> 
> The month of November is a good time to see how many words one can produce, to write a novel….about a story with wooden content *or*....? *Can you write 50,000 words in one month*....then you can sit back after the smoke clears and say; "yes I did….write a novel."
> 
> I mean we are workers of wood right, and as such I have many words of thoughts going through my head constantly as I work the wood. Ha, it's really easier then that, since from out of my past, I have learned to even be silent and let the wood do the talking for me.
> 
> Now lets see, the only problem//opportunity that I see is that I'm not all-ways writing about wood….so my novel may be on an-other subject….
> 
> If any would like to take the challenge, then here's a link to the site for signing up….What is NaNoWriMo? ....and it may take a few clicks to get in, as this site will be busy this month.
> 
> ....*and good writing to all!*
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Isn't that the daily average number of words spoken by women? Personally, I can type faster than I can think, but 50,000 would still take me 50 months.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> ....so I'm wondering how many writers are on the roll-call here at *LJ*?
> 
> The month of November is a good time to see how many words one can produce, to write a novel….about a story with wooden content *or*....? *Can you write 50,000 words in one month*....then you can sit back after the smoke clears and say; "yes I did….write a novel."
> 
> I mean we are workers of wood right, and as such I have many words of thoughts going through my head constantly as I work the wood. Ha, it's really easier then that, since from out of my past, I have learned to even be silent and let the wood do the talking for me.
> 
> Now lets see, the only problem//opportunity that I see is that I'm not all-ways writing about wood….so my novel may be on an-other subject….
> 
> If any would like to take the challenge, then here's a link to the site for signing up….What is NaNoWriMo? ....and it may take a few clicks to get in, as this site will be busy this month.
> 
> ....*and good writing to all!*
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Back in the Army days when I was a Radio Teletype Operater I could type 70 words a minute. Now my fingers are so big and fat and I'm so slow I''m lucky to muster 15 wpm. It would take more than that, besides no one can write like you buddy…. friends


----------



## marka

frank said:


> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> ....so I'm wondering how many writers are on the roll-call here at *LJ*?
> 
> The month of November is a good time to see how many words one can produce, to write a novel….about a story with wooden content *or*....? *Can you write 50,000 words in one month*....then you can sit back after the smoke clears and say; "yes I did….write a novel."
> 
> I mean we are workers of wood right, and as such I have many words of thoughts going through my head constantly as I work the wood. Ha, it's really easier then that, since from out of my past, I have learned to even be silent and let the wood do the talking for me.
> 
> Now lets see, the only problem//opportunity that I see is that I'm not all-ways writing about wood….so my novel may be on an-other subject….
> 
> If any would like to take the challenge, then here's a link to the site for signing up….What is NaNoWriMo? ....and it may take a few clicks to get in, as this site will be busy this month.
> 
> ....*and good writing to all!*
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Sorry Frank not here either. I've got too many rocks to move, not enough wood to work and consequently not enough time in the day to even attempt such a feat as you are discussing. I'm doing good to type a few short emails a day.

Good luck and I can't wait to read your work.

Mark


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> *50,000 Words of Wood*
> 
> ....so I'm wondering how many writers are on the roll-call here at *LJ*?
> 
> The month of November is a good time to see how many words one can produce, to write a novel….about a story with wooden content *or*....? *Can you write 50,000 words in one month*....then you can sit back after the smoke clears and say; "yes I did….write a novel."
> 
> I mean we are workers of wood right, and as such I have many words of thoughts going through my head constantly as I work the wood. Ha, it's really easier then that, since from out of my past, I have learned to even be silent and let the wood do the talking for me.
> 
> Now lets see, the only problem//opportunity that I see is that I'm not all-ways writing about wood….so my novel may be on an-other subject….
> 
> If any would like to take the challenge, then here's a link to the site for signing up….What is NaNoWriMo? ....and it may take a few clicks to get in, as this site will be busy this month.
> 
> ....*and good writing to all!*
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for the invitation Frank,

but I don't think I could write a 50,000 word novel, from now until doomsday.<O)#


----------



## Frank

*Painted Expressions In Wood and Canvas*

*Painted Expressions In Wood and Canvas
*
....what i write in wood,
by the gouging of words,
is the need to express my-self,
but in the end i still fall short,
since the wood has by this time also moved on and,
i am left standing all alone….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so lets try it again with pictures….since one picture is worth a thousand words, how many words are to be found in six pictures….?

....what i write in wood,










by the gouging of words,










is the need to express my-self,










*Bubblegun*
-by *Sophia Grace*

but in the end i still fall short,










since the wood has by this time also moved on and,










i am left standing all alone….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Painted Expressions In Wood and Canvas*
> 
> *Painted Expressions In Wood and Canvas
> *
> ....what i write in wood,
> by the gouging of words,
> is the need to express my-self,
> but in the end i still fall short,
> since the wood has by this time also moved on and,
> i am left standing all alone….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so lets try it again with pictures….since one picture is worth a thousand words, how many words are to be found in six pictures….?
> 
> ....what i write in wood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the gouging of words,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the need to express my-self,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bubblegun*
> -by *Sophia Grace*
> 
> but in the end i still fall short,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since the wood has by this time also moved on and,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am left standing all alone….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I love that next to last photo. A few more pictures and you will have your 50,000 words. Thanks for sharing, Frank.


----------



## Frank

*What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*

*What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*










So by now I'm sure we all have heard and have our ideas//opinions on '*the new economy*' as if this word new means that one can now forget about the '*old economy*'. And then I wonder can any explain as to what happens when we have two economies as past and present? My understanding of all this has all-ways been to keep it very simple….*K.I.S.S*; and then one is able to better work within the word definition of '*economy*' as in this moment.

One must realize and beg my pardon here if I'm stepping on toes, which is not my intent, but I'm only trying to make the point that it's far better if one walks on my toes….then waiting till the multitude starts climbing on my shoulders in their effort to get ahead.

What I do is 'all' about wood, which in turn leads to woodworking….and too that I might also add that I do in-deed enjoy (*in-joy*) working the wood. I cut my own trees on the land for firewood, chainsaw mill live edge slabs, timber, lumber, furniture and wood art. I am a finish carpenter and cabinet maker also, when I decide to hire myself out for woodworking commissions and the such. I enjoy working-renovating my present 1776 home, 1780 English Barn and I also am in the middle of renovating a cabin which will by the spring be rented out for high end rental property. On the cabin I originally was pushing for fall rental, but due to other wood working priorities….it will be spring before the cabin is done. I am also constantly engaging myself in opportunities of the moment, to work on pieces of wood (four at the moment, which I also am going to be taking two to a show in April) that will be sold as wood art. These pieces are subject to change since one never knows when the phone will ring, my email light up or some-one will cross my path and I will pick up a commission. Presently because of the market down-turn or up-turn for other's, I am now looking and inquiring into home estate sales, which are selling at low end, so as to buy and start flipping some houses. And yes, I have mentioned in the past the great profit to be made in flipping houses if one is wanting to work some extra hours in exchange for the added freedom of becoming debt free, so that the economy never really touches you. To this I usually am met with remarks such as; "sounds like a lot of hard work".

Maybe by now I should also interject that there is a vastness of space difference between '*hard*'....and….'*work*'. One can either let hard be the master and one will in-deed do hard work or you//I can master the hard and make '*it*' do the dance of working hard….to increase one's profit level and attitude of attainment.

Usually when I start talking on this subject as I am now; concerning the economy, folks will have severe after-shock at the words I am using. Were it in an earlier setting of time, I might be the target of getting stoned….but then again, I've been stoned before and will be times over yet to come; so stones don't bother me. I should add that just as stones are often *a necessary learning experience*, so can be the economy in times that defy the understanding of wise men. I learned long ago through the school of what some call 'hard knocks 101', that the economy can be made to work for you//I, if one wants to leave the crowded deadpan murmurings of; "cut back and hold tight so that we can ride this one out". More important in understanding the economy, is the understanding that who I surround myself with, is *how I will cash in on the economy*.

I can remember back years and ages ago when I started working in the field of construction, that after leaving and going out on my own I used to offer my services as a handyman carpenter….and so I worked hard and made a handyman's wages. No-matter that the quality of my work was par next to none, as long as I called myself a handyman….a handyman I was. I am going to skip up now and pass through many-many years, till one day I started calling myself an artist. And here let me add that we can do all sorts of word sparring about artist and master and craftsman, but I am just showing what worked//works for me….*you decide your own fate*. Others will take my words to task and say; "I noticed you say that you 'started calling calling yourself an artist' and how can that be?" To this I will add that; "by the name of thought that you call//name yourself, so you will be-come!" *I surround myself with positive thought as to the person I am and have no-time for negative thought, since negative thought will in the end….be my end all.*

When I first start talking this way by using positive thought, I found that it was not long before there was a crowd following (yes, *positive thought will produce action which in turn produces a following*) along with me that also had positive thought. What I also noticed was that this crowd had an understanding of economy that made it possible to use the economy in//for what-ever system swing there was going on, and that these were the ones who had the money to buy according to their wants. I probably need to mention that I do not sell-attend-associate with any shows that use the word 'craft' in their make-up of production. Now I should also add that I am not out to slight any here who use these words for their wood projects (but I have found out, that there is a big economy difference between craft and fine furniture, which I have carved into with by using the word phrase '*wood art*')....and so I am only talking about my way of using *economy for gain*.

Let me illustrate here….somewhat. This past Friday, I was talking with a lawyer on a matter of business and in the conversation I happened to mention my business of *RusticWoodArt* and how I make furniture, which often becomes pieces of wood art. Like just now as I am writing, I realize that I have these '*word thought pictures*'-word phrases are so implanted in my mind that when-ever I get to talking, the words just roll off. I could add that what I do when this is happening in a conversation with an individual, is I am sending forth a pattern//cloud of thought with an image that connects with the person I am sending out too. So what comes next, well after our meeting is over and I stand up to leave, this lawyer goes on to inquire as to what type of furniture I make….and when I re-turn can I bring some pictures of my works of wood art. So yes, I will return and when I do, I will not be bringing pictures, but I will bring along my laptop, so that I can set up in the office a slid show production of my work. Does the selling of my wood art stop there….no-way. I will also stop by the office of an-other lawyer who works within the same building and show the slide show again and then who knows to whom-ever might also walk by. What I'm trying to say, is that I all-ways first surround my mind in good positive thought and this has been going on so long that what comes out of my mouth now is the opportunity to market my-self and my work. True economy never touches me in the illusion of having a high peak and low peak, as I am only knowing *one* economy. Some folks talk much about being radical or how they're a maverick….however I have found that if one really wants to gather an *abundance* of the economy, then one must practice the art of dreaming and dream positively big, till that dream takes hold of you and *you make your own economy*!

I am not afraid to tell folks right off that what I do is high end wood art and usually my pieces will start at around fifteen hundred dollars and go to….dollars, and yes these are one of a kind. Most of what I sell never makes it into pictures on the internet, never shows itself in a gallery or show….but goes from my work-space into the living-space of buyers who have a taste for art and are willing to pay, where price does not matter. I treat these folks with the attitude that; "the customer is all-ways right and *quality of character is what one buys in my art*." These folks treat me as an artist and sell me and my work by word of mouth….so that in the end we both get just what we want.

How does this tale tie in with the economy….well there is a class of folks for whom the economy does not touch, just as some folks think no-thing of dropping one hundred thousand in a night of gambling, so also some folks think no-thing of making one hundred thousand and more….in a year. The truth '*just is*' that in the end, one can hate the economy and that economy will ride one into the ground or one can love the economy and that one will make use of the economy to bring about great benift of gain.

--I might also add that my wood-working business is all about selling the economy….*so that what one acquires is an added investment! 
*
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by now I'm sure we all have heard and have our ideas//opinions on '*the new economy*' as if this word new means that one can now forget about the '*old economy*'. And then I wonder can any explain as to what happens when we have two economies as past and present? My understanding of all this has all-ways been to keep it very simple….*K.I.S.S*; and then one is able to better work within the word definition of '*economy*' as in this moment.
> 
> One must realize and beg my pardon here if I'm stepping on toes, which is not my intent, but I'm only trying to make the point that it's far better if one walks on my toes….then waiting till the multitude starts climbing on my shoulders in their effort to get ahead.
> 
> What I do is 'all' about wood, which in turn leads to woodworking….and too that I might also add that I do in-deed enjoy (*in-joy*) working the wood. I cut my own trees on the land for firewood, chainsaw mill live edge slabs, timber, lumber, furniture and wood art. I am a finish carpenter and cabinet maker also, when I decide to hire myself out for woodworking commissions and the such. I enjoy working-renovating my present 1776 home, 1780 English Barn and I also am in the middle of renovating a cabin which will by the spring be rented out for high end rental property. On the cabin I originally was pushing for fall rental, but due to other wood working priorities….it will be spring before the cabin is done. I am also constantly engaging myself in opportunities of the moment, to work on pieces of wood (four at the moment, which I also am going to be taking two to a show in April) that will be sold as wood art. These pieces are subject to change since one never knows when the phone will ring, my email light up or some-one will cross my path and I will pick up a commission. Presently because of the market down-turn or up-turn for other's, I am now looking and inquiring into home estate sales, which are selling at low end, so as to buy and start flipping some houses. And yes, I have mentioned in the past the great profit to be made in flipping houses if one is wanting to work some extra hours in exchange for the added freedom of becoming debt free, so that the economy never really touches you. To this I usually am met with remarks such as; "sounds like a lot of hard work".
> 
> Maybe by now I should also interject that there is a vastness of space difference between '*hard*'....and….'*work*'. One can either let hard be the master and one will in-deed do hard work or you//I can master the hard and make '*it*' do the dance of working hard….to increase one's profit level and attitude of attainment.
> 
> Usually when I start talking on this subject as I am now; concerning the economy, folks will have severe after-shock at the words I am using. Were it in an earlier setting of time, I might be the target of getting stoned….but then again, I've been stoned before and will be times over yet to come; so stones don't bother me. I should add that just as stones are often *a necessary learning experience*, so can be the economy in times that defy the understanding of wise men. I learned long ago through the school of what some call 'hard knocks 101', that the economy can be made to work for you//I, if one wants to leave the crowded deadpan murmurings of; "cut back and hold tight so that we can ride this one out". More important in understanding the economy, is the understanding that who I surround myself with, is *how I will cash in on the economy*.
> 
> I can remember back years and ages ago when I started working in the field of construction, that after leaving and going out on my own I used to offer my services as a handyman carpenter….and so I worked hard and made a handyman's wages. No-matter that the quality of my work was par next to none, as long as I called myself a handyman….a handyman I was. I am going to skip up now and pass through many-many years, till one day I started calling myself an artist. And here let me add that we can do all sorts of word sparring about artist and master and craftsman, but I am just showing what worked//works for me….*you decide your own fate*. Others will take my words to task and say; "I noticed you say that you 'started calling calling yourself an artist' and how can that be?" To this I will add that; "by the name of thought that you call//name yourself, so you will be-come!" *I surround myself with positive thought as to the person I am and have no-time for negative thought, since negative thought will in the end….be my end all.*
> 
> When I first start talking this way by using positive thought, I found that it was not long before there was a crowd following (yes, *positive thought will produce action which in turn produces a following*) along with me that also had positive thought. What I also noticed was that this crowd had an understanding of economy that made it possible to use the economy in//for what-ever system swing there was going on, and that these were the ones who had the money to buy according to their wants. I probably need to mention that I do not sell-attend-associate with any shows that use the word 'craft' in their make-up of production. Now I should also add that I am not out to slight any here who use these words for their wood projects (but I have found out, that there is a big economy difference between craft and fine furniture, which I have carved into with by using the word phrase '*wood art*')....and so I am only talking about my way of using *economy for gain*.
> 
> Let me illustrate here….somewhat. This past Friday, I was talking with a lawyer on a matter of business and in the conversation I happened to mention my business of *RusticWoodArt* and how I make furniture, which often becomes pieces of wood art. Like just now as I am writing, I realize that I have these '*word thought pictures*'-word phrases are so implanted in my mind that when-ever I get to talking, the words just roll off. I could add that what I do when this is happening in a conversation with an individual, is I am sending forth a pattern//cloud of thought with an image that connects with the person I am sending out too. So what comes next, well after our meeting is over and I stand up to leave, this lawyer goes on to inquire as to what type of furniture I make….and when I re-turn can I bring some pictures of my works of wood art. So yes, I will return and when I do, I will not be bringing pictures, but I will bring along my laptop, so that I can set up in the office a slid show production of my work. Does the selling of my wood art stop there….no-way. I will also stop by the office of an-other lawyer who works within the same building and show the slide show again and then who knows to whom-ever might also walk by. What I'm trying to say, is that I all-ways first surround my mind in good positive thought and this has been going on so long that what comes out of my mouth now is the opportunity to market my-self and my work. True economy never touches me in the illusion of having a high peak and low peak, as I am only knowing *one* economy. Some folks talk much about being radical or how they're a maverick….however I have found that if one really wants to gather an *abundance* of the economy, then one must practice the art of dreaming and dream positively big, till that dream takes hold of you and *you make your own economy*!
> 
> I am not afraid to tell folks right off that what I do is high end wood art and usually my pieces will start at around fifteen hundred dollars and go to….dollars, and yes these are one of a kind. Most of what I sell never makes it into pictures on the internet, never shows itself in a gallery or show….but goes from my work-space into the living-space of buyers who have a taste for art and are willing to pay, where price does not matter. I treat these folks with the attitude that; "the customer is all-ways right and *quality of character is what one buys in my art*." These folks treat me as an artist and sell me and my work by word of mouth….so that in the end we both get just what we want.
> 
> How does this tale tie in with the economy….well there is a class of folks for whom the economy does not touch, just as some folks think no-thing of dropping one hundred thousand in a night of gambling, so also some folks think no-thing of making one hundred thousand and more….in a year. The truth '*just is*' that in the end, one can hate the economy and that economy will ride one into the ground or one can love the economy and that one will make use of the economy to bring about great benift of gain.
> 
> --I might also add that my wood-working business is all about selling the economy….*so that what one acquires is an added investment!
> *
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Amen. Maybe the 'new economy', Frank, is that the world is now ready to begin to hear your conversation.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by now I'm sure we all have heard and have our ideas//opinions on '*the new economy*' as if this word new means that one can now forget about the '*old economy*'. And then I wonder can any explain as to what happens when we have two economies as past and present? My understanding of all this has all-ways been to keep it very simple….*K.I.S.S*; and then one is able to better work within the word definition of '*economy*' as in this moment.
> 
> One must realize and beg my pardon here if I'm stepping on toes, which is not my intent, but I'm only trying to make the point that it's far better if one walks on my toes….then waiting till the multitude starts climbing on my shoulders in their effort to get ahead.
> 
> What I do is 'all' about wood, which in turn leads to woodworking….and too that I might also add that I do in-deed enjoy (*in-joy*) working the wood. I cut my own trees on the land for firewood, chainsaw mill live edge slabs, timber, lumber, furniture and wood art. I am a finish carpenter and cabinet maker also, when I decide to hire myself out for woodworking commissions and the such. I enjoy working-renovating my present 1776 home, 1780 English Barn and I also am in the middle of renovating a cabin which will by the spring be rented out for high end rental property. On the cabin I originally was pushing for fall rental, but due to other wood working priorities….it will be spring before the cabin is done. I am also constantly engaging myself in opportunities of the moment, to work on pieces of wood (four at the moment, which I also am going to be taking two to a show in April) that will be sold as wood art. These pieces are subject to change since one never knows when the phone will ring, my email light up or some-one will cross my path and I will pick up a commission. Presently because of the market down-turn or up-turn for other's, I am now looking and inquiring into home estate sales, which are selling at low end, so as to buy and start flipping some houses. And yes, I have mentioned in the past the great profit to be made in flipping houses if one is wanting to work some extra hours in exchange for the added freedom of becoming debt free, so that the economy never really touches you. To this I usually am met with remarks such as; "sounds like a lot of hard work".
> 
> Maybe by now I should also interject that there is a vastness of space difference between '*hard*'....and….'*work*'. One can either let hard be the master and one will in-deed do hard work or you//I can master the hard and make '*it*' do the dance of working hard….to increase one's profit level and attitude of attainment.
> 
> Usually when I start talking on this subject as I am now; concerning the economy, folks will have severe after-shock at the words I am using. Were it in an earlier setting of time, I might be the target of getting stoned….but then again, I've been stoned before and will be times over yet to come; so stones don't bother me. I should add that just as stones are often *a necessary learning experience*, so can be the economy in times that defy the understanding of wise men. I learned long ago through the school of what some call 'hard knocks 101', that the economy can be made to work for you//I, if one wants to leave the crowded deadpan murmurings of; "cut back and hold tight so that we can ride this one out". More important in understanding the economy, is the understanding that who I surround myself with, is *how I will cash in on the economy*.
> 
> I can remember back years and ages ago when I started working in the field of construction, that after leaving and going out on my own I used to offer my services as a handyman carpenter….and so I worked hard and made a handyman's wages. No-matter that the quality of my work was par next to none, as long as I called myself a handyman….a handyman I was. I am going to skip up now and pass through many-many years, till one day I started calling myself an artist. And here let me add that we can do all sorts of word sparring about artist and master and craftsman, but I am just showing what worked//works for me….*you decide your own fate*. Others will take my words to task and say; "I noticed you say that you 'started calling calling yourself an artist' and how can that be?" To this I will add that; "by the name of thought that you call//name yourself, so you will be-come!" *I surround myself with positive thought as to the person I am and have no-time for negative thought, since negative thought will in the end….be my end all.*
> 
> When I first start talking this way by using positive thought, I found that it was not long before there was a crowd following (yes, *positive thought will produce action which in turn produces a following*) along with me that also had positive thought. What I also noticed was that this crowd had an understanding of economy that made it possible to use the economy in//for what-ever system swing there was going on, and that these were the ones who had the money to buy according to their wants. I probably need to mention that I do not sell-attend-associate with any shows that use the word 'craft' in their make-up of production. Now I should also add that I am not out to slight any here who use these words for their wood projects (but I have found out, that there is a big economy difference between craft and fine furniture, which I have carved into with by using the word phrase '*wood art*')....and so I am only talking about my way of using *economy for gain*.
> 
> Let me illustrate here….somewhat. This past Friday, I was talking with a lawyer on a matter of business and in the conversation I happened to mention my business of *RusticWoodArt* and how I make furniture, which often becomes pieces of wood art. Like just now as I am writing, I realize that I have these '*word thought pictures*'-word phrases are so implanted in my mind that when-ever I get to talking, the words just roll off. I could add that what I do when this is happening in a conversation with an individual, is I am sending forth a pattern//cloud of thought with an image that connects with the person I am sending out too. So what comes next, well after our meeting is over and I stand up to leave, this lawyer goes on to inquire as to what type of furniture I make….and when I re-turn can I bring some pictures of my works of wood art. So yes, I will return and when I do, I will not be bringing pictures, but I will bring along my laptop, so that I can set up in the office a slid show production of my work. Does the selling of my wood art stop there….no-way. I will also stop by the office of an-other lawyer who works within the same building and show the slide show again and then who knows to whom-ever might also walk by. What I'm trying to say, is that I all-ways first surround my mind in good positive thought and this has been going on so long that what comes out of my mouth now is the opportunity to market my-self and my work. True economy never touches me in the illusion of having a high peak and low peak, as I am only knowing *one* economy. Some folks talk much about being radical or how they're a maverick….however I have found that if one really wants to gather an *abundance* of the economy, then one must practice the art of dreaming and dream positively big, till that dream takes hold of you and *you make your own economy*!
> 
> I am not afraid to tell folks right off that what I do is high end wood art and usually my pieces will start at around fifteen hundred dollars and go to….dollars, and yes these are one of a kind. Most of what I sell never makes it into pictures on the internet, never shows itself in a gallery or show….but goes from my work-space into the living-space of buyers who have a taste for art and are willing to pay, where price does not matter. I treat these folks with the attitude that; "the customer is all-ways right and *quality of character is what one buys in my art*." These folks treat me as an artist and sell me and my work by word of mouth….so that in the end we both get just what we want.
> 
> How does this tale tie in with the economy….well there is a class of folks for whom the economy does not touch, just as some folks think no-thing of dropping one hundred thousand in a night of gambling, so also some folks think no-thing of making one hundred thousand and more….in a year. The truth '*just is*' that in the end, one can hate the economy and that economy will ride one into the ground or one can love the economy and that one will make use of the economy to bring about great benift of gain.
> 
> --I might also add that my wood-working business is all about selling the economy….*so that what one acquires is an added investment!
> *
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-*preparing to go green*....!










Whats a 'bull market' to do when the bailouts bring no-re-turn….










"....*use it up, wear it out, make do….or do without*....but never will I be without wood, since I invest and re-seed for the future of all the earth!"....

....and then; *Someday Baby*
-by *Bob Dylan *






Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by now I'm sure we all have heard and have our ideas//opinions on '*the new economy*' as if this word new means that one can now forget about the '*old economy*'. And then I wonder can any explain as to what happens when we have two economies as past and present? My understanding of all this has all-ways been to keep it very simple….*K.I.S.S*; and then one is able to better work within the word definition of '*economy*' as in this moment.
> 
> One must realize and beg my pardon here if I'm stepping on toes, which is not my intent, but I'm only trying to make the point that it's far better if one walks on my toes….then waiting till the multitude starts climbing on my shoulders in their effort to get ahead.
> 
> What I do is 'all' about wood, which in turn leads to woodworking….and too that I might also add that I do in-deed enjoy (*in-joy*) working the wood. I cut my own trees on the land for firewood, chainsaw mill live edge slabs, timber, lumber, furniture and wood art. I am a finish carpenter and cabinet maker also, when I decide to hire myself out for woodworking commissions and the such. I enjoy working-renovating my present 1776 home, 1780 English Barn and I also am in the middle of renovating a cabin which will by the spring be rented out for high end rental property. On the cabin I originally was pushing for fall rental, but due to other wood working priorities….it will be spring before the cabin is done. I am also constantly engaging myself in opportunities of the moment, to work on pieces of wood (four at the moment, which I also am going to be taking two to a show in April) that will be sold as wood art. These pieces are subject to change since one never knows when the phone will ring, my email light up or some-one will cross my path and I will pick up a commission. Presently because of the market down-turn or up-turn for other's, I am now looking and inquiring into home estate sales, which are selling at low end, so as to buy and start flipping some houses. And yes, I have mentioned in the past the great profit to be made in flipping houses if one is wanting to work some extra hours in exchange for the added freedom of becoming debt free, so that the economy never really touches you. To this I usually am met with remarks such as; "sounds like a lot of hard work".
> 
> Maybe by now I should also interject that there is a vastness of space difference between '*hard*'....and….'*work*'. One can either let hard be the master and one will in-deed do hard work or you//I can master the hard and make '*it*' do the dance of working hard….to increase one's profit level and attitude of attainment.
> 
> Usually when I start talking on this subject as I am now; concerning the economy, folks will have severe after-shock at the words I am using. Were it in an earlier setting of time, I might be the target of getting stoned….but then again, I've been stoned before and will be times over yet to come; so stones don't bother me. I should add that just as stones are often *a necessary learning experience*, so can be the economy in times that defy the understanding of wise men. I learned long ago through the school of what some call 'hard knocks 101', that the economy can be made to work for you//I, if one wants to leave the crowded deadpan murmurings of; "cut back and hold tight so that we can ride this one out". More important in understanding the economy, is the understanding that who I surround myself with, is *how I will cash in on the economy*.
> 
> I can remember back years and ages ago when I started working in the field of construction, that after leaving and going out on my own I used to offer my services as a handyman carpenter….and so I worked hard and made a handyman's wages. No-matter that the quality of my work was par next to none, as long as I called myself a handyman….a handyman I was. I am going to skip up now and pass through many-many years, till one day I started calling myself an artist. And here let me add that we can do all sorts of word sparring about artist and master and craftsman, but I am just showing what worked//works for me….*you decide your own fate*. Others will take my words to task and say; "I noticed you say that you 'started calling calling yourself an artist' and how can that be?" To this I will add that; "by the name of thought that you call//name yourself, so you will be-come!" *I surround myself with positive thought as to the person I am and have no-time for negative thought, since negative thought will in the end….be my end all.*
> 
> When I first start talking this way by using positive thought, I found that it was not long before there was a crowd following (yes, *positive thought will produce action which in turn produces a following*) along with me that also had positive thought. What I also noticed was that this crowd had an understanding of economy that made it possible to use the economy in//for what-ever system swing there was going on, and that these were the ones who had the money to buy according to their wants. I probably need to mention that I do not sell-attend-associate with any shows that use the word 'craft' in their make-up of production. Now I should also add that I am not out to slight any here who use these words for their wood projects (but I have found out, that there is a big economy difference between craft and fine furniture, which I have carved into with by using the word phrase '*wood art*')....and so I am only talking about my way of using *economy for gain*.
> 
> Let me illustrate here….somewhat. This past Friday, I was talking with a lawyer on a matter of business and in the conversation I happened to mention my business of *RusticWoodArt* and how I make furniture, which often becomes pieces of wood art. Like just now as I am writing, I realize that I have these '*word thought pictures*'-word phrases are so implanted in my mind that when-ever I get to talking, the words just roll off. I could add that what I do when this is happening in a conversation with an individual, is I am sending forth a pattern//cloud of thought with an image that connects with the person I am sending out too. So what comes next, well after our meeting is over and I stand up to leave, this lawyer goes on to inquire as to what type of furniture I make….and when I re-turn can I bring some pictures of my works of wood art. So yes, I will return and when I do, I will not be bringing pictures, but I will bring along my laptop, so that I can set up in the office a slid show production of my work. Does the selling of my wood art stop there….no-way. I will also stop by the office of an-other lawyer who works within the same building and show the slide show again and then who knows to whom-ever might also walk by. What I'm trying to say, is that I all-ways first surround my mind in good positive thought and this has been going on so long that what comes out of my mouth now is the opportunity to market my-self and my work. True economy never touches me in the illusion of having a high peak and low peak, as I am only knowing *one* economy. Some folks talk much about being radical or how they're a maverick….however I have found that if one really wants to gather an *abundance* of the economy, then one must practice the art of dreaming and dream positively big, till that dream takes hold of you and *you make your own economy*!
> 
> I am not afraid to tell folks right off that what I do is high end wood art and usually my pieces will start at around fifteen hundred dollars and go to….dollars, and yes these are one of a kind. Most of what I sell never makes it into pictures on the internet, never shows itself in a gallery or show….but goes from my work-space into the living-space of buyers who have a taste for art and are willing to pay, where price does not matter. I treat these folks with the attitude that; "the customer is all-ways right and *quality of character is what one buys in my art*." These folks treat me as an artist and sell me and my work by word of mouth….so that in the end we both get just what we want.
> 
> How does this tale tie in with the economy….well there is a class of folks for whom the economy does not touch, just as some folks think no-thing of dropping one hundred thousand in a night of gambling, so also some folks think no-thing of making one hundred thousand and more….in a year. The truth '*just is*' that in the end, one can hate the economy and that economy will ride one into the ground or one can love the economy and that one will make use of the economy to bring about great benift of gain.
> 
> --I might also add that my wood-working business is all about selling the economy….*so that what one acquires is an added investment!
> *
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for your wisdom Frank. Theres a quote i printed out and pinned to my sunvisor a few years ago. It says…"Whatever you accomplish in life is a manifestation not so much of what you do, as of what you believe deeply within yourself that you deserve".

The art of life in trying times seems to be keeping at bay those who want to define what we deserve for ourselves. You get an economy going south and these people come out of the woodwork (no pun intended). Makes you wonder how much of a bad economy is really just people's bad attitude towards adversity. Apparently these people have no idea what i'm capable of and damned determined to do!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> *What's a WoodWorking Economy To Do or Be?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by now I'm sure we all have heard and have our ideas//opinions on '*the new economy*' as if this word new means that one can now forget about the '*old economy*'. And then I wonder can any explain as to what happens when we have two economies as past and present? My understanding of all this has all-ways been to keep it very simple….*K.I.S.S*; and then one is able to better work within the word definition of '*economy*' as in this moment.
> 
> One must realize and beg my pardon here if I'm stepping on toes, which is not my intent, but I'm only trying to make the point that it's far better if one walks on my toes….then waiting till the multitude starts climbing on my shoulders in their effort to get ahead.
> 
> What I do is 'all' about wood, which in turn leads to woodworking….and too that I might also add that I do in-deed enjoy (*in-joy*) working the wood. I cut my own trees on the land for firewood, chainsaw mill live edge slabs, timber, lumber, furniture and wood art. I am a finish carpenter and cabinet maker also, when I decide to hire myself out for woodworking commissions and the such. I enjoy working-renovating my present 1776 home, 1780 English Barn and I also am in the middle of renovating a cabin which will by the spring be rented out for high end rental property. On the cabin I originally was pushing for fall rental, but due to other wood working priorities….it will be spring before the cabin is done. I am also constantly engaging myself in opportunities of the moment, to work on pieces of wood (four at the moment, which I also am going to be taking two to a show in April) that will be sold as wood art. These pieces are subject to change since one never knows when the phone will ring, my email light up or some-one will cross my path and I will pick up a commission. Presently because of the market down-turn or up-turn for other's, I am now looking and inquiring into home estate sales, which are selling at low end, so as to buy and start flipping some houses. And yes, I have mentioned in the past the great profit to be made in flipping houses if one is wanting to work some extra hours in exchange for the added freedom of becoming debt free, so that the economy never really touches you. To this I usually am met with remarks such as; "sounds like a lot of hard work".
> 
> Maybe by now I should also interject that there is a vastness of space difference between '*hard*'....and….'*work*'. One can either let hard be the master and one will in-deed do hard work or you//I can master the hard and make '*it*' do the dance of working hard….to increase one's profit level and attitude of attainment.
> 
> Usually when I start talking on this subject as I am now; concerning the economy, folks will have severe after-shock at the words I am using. Were it in an earlier setting of time, I might be the target of getting stoned….but then again, I've been stoned before and will be times over yet to come; so stones don't bother me. I should add that just as stones are often *a necessary learning experience*, so can be the economy in times that defy the understanding of wise men. I learned long ago through the school of what some call 'hard knocks 101', that the economy can be made to work for you//I, if one wants to leave the crowded deadpan murmurings of; "cut back and hold tight so that we can ride this one out". More important in understanding the economy, is the understanding that who I surround myself with, is *how I will cash in on the economy*.
> 
> I can remember back years and ages ago when I started working in the field of construction, that after leaving and going out on my own I used to offer my services as a handyman carpenter….and so I worked hard and made a handyman's wages. No-matter that the quality of my work was par next to none, as long as I called myself a handyman….a handyman I was. I am going to skip up now and pass through many-many years, till one day I started calling myself an artist. And here let me add that we can do all sorts of word sparring about artist and master and craftsman, but I am just showing what worked//works for me….*you decide your own fate*. Others will take my words to task and say; "I noticed you say that you 'started calling calling yourself an artist' and how can that be?" To this I will add that; "by the name of thought that you call//name yourself, so you will be-come!" *I surround myself with positive thought as to the person I am and have no-time for negative thought, since negative thought will in the end….be my end all.*
> 
> When I first start talking this way by using positive thought, I found that it was not long before there was a crowd following (yes, *positive thought will produce action which in turn produces a following*) along with me that also had positive thought. What I also noticed was that this crowd had an understanding of economy that made it possible to use the economy in//for what-ever system swing there was going on, and that these were the ones who had the money to buy according to their wants. I probably need to mention that I do not sell-attend-associate with any shows that use the word 'craft' in their make-up of production. Now I should also add that I am not out to slight any here who use these words for their wood projects (but I have found out, that there is a big economy difference between craft and fine furniture, which I have carved into with by using the word phrase '*wood art*')....and so I am only talking about my way of using *economy for gain*.
> 
> Let me illustrate here….somewhat. This past Friday, I was talking with a lawyer on a matter of business and in the conversation I happened to mention my business of *RusticWoodArt* and how I make furniture, which often becomes pieces of wood art. Like just now as I am writing, I realize that I have these '*word thought pictures*'-word phrases are so implanted in my mind that when-ever I get to talking, the words just roll off. I could add that what I do when this is happening in a conversation with an individual, is I am sending forth a pattern//cloud of thought with an image that connects with the person I am sending out too. So what comes next, well after our meeting is over and I stand up to leave, this lawyer goes on to inquire as to what type of furniture I make….and when I re-turn can I bring some pictures of my works of wood art. So yes, I will return and when I do, I will not be bringing pictures, but I will bring along my laptop, so that I can set up in the office a slid show production of my work. Does the selling of my wood art stop there….no-way. I will also stop by the office of an-other lawyer who works within the same building and show the slide show again and then who knows to whom-ever might also walk by. What I'm trying to say, is that I all-ways first surround my mind in good positive thought and this has been going on so long that what comes out of my mouth now is the opportunity to market my-self and my work. True economy never touches me in the illusion of having a high peak and low peak, as I am only knowing *one* economy. Some folks talk much about being radical or how they're a maverick….however I have found that if one really wants to gather an *abundance* of the economy, then one must practice the art of dreaming and dream positively big, till that dream takes hold of you and *you make your own economy*!
> 
> I am not afraid to tell folks right off that what I do is high end wood art and usually my pieces will start at around fifteen hundred dollars and go to….dollars, and yes these are one of a kind. Most of what I sell never makes it into pictures on the internet, never shows itself in a gallery or show….but goes from my work-space into the living-space of buyers who have a taste for art and are willing to pay, where price does not matter. I treat these folks with the attitude that; "the customer is all-ways right and *quality of character is what one buys in my art*." These folks treat me as an artist and sell me and my work by word of mouth….so that in the end we both get just what we want.
> 
> How does this tale tie in with the economy….well there is a class of folks for whom the economy does not touch, just as some folks think no-thing of dropping one hundred thousand in a night of gambling, so also some folks think no-thing of making one hundred thousand and more….in a year. The truth '*just is*' that in the end, one can hate the economy and that economy will ride one into the ground or one can love the economy and that one will make use of the economy to bring about great benift of gain.
> 
> --I might also add that my wood-working business is all about selling the economy….*so that what one acquires is an added investment!
> *
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


-yeah; I know what your talking about with that word called 'manifestation'....and…."what you believe deeply within yourself that you deserve ".

Matter of truth is; I deserve all that 'I am as who I am'! It took me many years to know and understand 'who I am'....

Now I must admit that I really like that word handle you've painted there…." the* ART OF LIFE*...."

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Wood Art Picture of Beauty*

*Wood Art Picture of Beauty*










....1770 hand hewn beams,
timber frame-post and beam,
the era of craft with-out power tools,
hands fitted strong by use of a broadax,
legs well splayed to adjust for off centered glance,
backs made strong along with shoulders of steel,
adversity hand cut many a man's character,
till a man could say-no-pain's no-gain's,
2008 refinished hand hewn beams….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

What can I add, that has not been said before…."*I still love to work the wood!*"

--hand sanded with woolite pads….
--machine sanded with palm orbital sander, two grits of sandpaper….#80 and #120…. 
--finished in 3 coats of low lustre varnish….
--natural aging with well placed character….

Thank you,
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....1770 hand hewn beams,
> timber frame-post and beam,
> the era of craft with-out power tools,
> hands fitted strong by use of a broadax,
> legs well splayed to adjust for off centered glance,
> backs made strong along with shoulders of steel,
> adversity hand cut many a man's character,
> till a man could say-no-pain's no-gain's,
> 2008 refinished hand hewn beams….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What can I add, that has not been said before…."*I still love to work the wood!*"
> 
> --hand sanded with woolite pads….
> --machine sanded with palm orbital sander, two grits of sandpaper….#80 and #120….
> --finished in 3 coats of low lustre varnish….
> --natural aging with well placed character….
> 
> Thank you,
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....


Frank,

What a beautiful contrast of technologies.

Lew


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....1770 hand hewn beams,
> timber frame-post and beam,
> the era of craft with-out power tools,
> hands fitted strong by use of a broadax,
> legs well splayed to adjust for off centered glance,
> backs made strong along with shoulders of steel,
> adversity hand cut many a man's character,
> till a man could say-no-pain's no-gain's,
> 2008 refinished hand hewn beams….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What can I add, that has not been said before…."*I still love to work the wood!*"
> 
> --hand sanded with woolite pads….
> --machine sanded with palm orbital sander, two grits of sandpaper….#80 and #120….
> --finished in 3 coats of low lustre varnish….
> --natural aging with well placed character….
> 
> Thank you,
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....


Very cool! Thanks for sharing, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....1770 hand hewn beams,
> timber frame-post and beam,
> the era of craft with-out power tools,
> hands fitted strong by use of a broadax,
> legs well splayed to adjust for off centered glance,
> backs made strong along with shoulders of steel,
> adversity hand cut many a man's character,
> till a man could say-no-pain's no-gain's,
> 2008 refinished hand hewn beams….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What can I add, that has not been said before…."*I still love to work the wood!*"
> 
> --hand sanded with woolite pads….
> --machine sanded with palm orbital sander, two grits of sandpaper….#80 and #120….
> --finished in 3 coats of low lustre varnish….
> --natural aging with well placed character….
> 
> Thank you,
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....


Beautiful Frank.


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> *Wood Art Picture of Beauty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....1770 hand hewn beams,
> timber frame-post and beam,
> the era of craft with-out power tools,
> hands fitted strong by use of a broadax,
> legs well splayed to adjust for off centered glance,
> backs made strong along with shoulders of steel,
> adversity hand cut many a man's character,
> till a man could say-no-pain's no-gain's,
> 2008 refinished hand hewn beams….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What can I add, that has not been said before…."*I still love to work the wood!*"
> 
> --hand sanded with woolite pads….
> --machine sanded with palm orbital sander, two grits of sandpaper….#80 and #120….
> --finished in 3 coats of low lustre varnish….
> --natural aging with well placed character….
> 
> Thank you,
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....


Seems to me that great woodwork has an emotional appeal that somehow speaks for the artist who created it. An appeal that can't be attained by a strict mathematical approach to the solution of asthetics. This explains why an old barn door can fly in the face of every notion ever concieved about some magical "golden triangle" and still make us admire it and ponder its unique beauty. Seeing these objects standing the test of time only strengthens our admiration for attention to substance over image. Which in an ironic twist, enhances the image!

I don't see any rules in art. Except the ones hidden in our individual psyche to create that which reveals something about us. The trick seems to be discovering our own rules and using them. Being careful that we don't take too seriously rules created outside of ourselves, and get used by them.

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Frank

*"Explanation of Experience" and Art*

*"Explanation of Experience" and Art
*

....tempt me and i shall speak,
if not by words of a common tongue,
then i shall speak from within the wood,
where the soul of a tree lives very much free….

....infatuate me and i shall speak,
come out from amongest the copy-cats,
brush aside the hands that ever are clutching too hold, 
when will you escape your defined walls of self-imposed exile….

....provoke me and i shall yet speak,
push the envelope and forget to lick the glue,
overstuffed i am from sitting herein confined all too long,
bearing up from the stress of an under indulgent aborted idea…..

....ignore me and i shall yet speak,
deathly tired of playing other's musical chairs,
when will this silence burst the voice of my despair,
my likeness shatters the mirror that offends the image before me….

....seduce me and i shall yet speak,
your kisses have awakened my inner being,
explanations of experience have long ago gave up on me,
my hands grope in the darkness to feel an expression of philo love….

................................................................*i am art*.........................................................................

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"*....art for my-self cannot be an explanation of experience, since by so doing would erase the coming of the next frame that ever wants to be free….but first of all must shun the walls that have in-doctrinated my-being!*"

And so I just offer some of what has been….as we cross through this door-way into the world of art. And just remember that it's not about what you've been given, but how you use the given before it starts to define your walls….










....no-more words today as I will let these captured moments speak of them-selves….









































































Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art*
> 
> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art
> *
> 
> ....tempt me and i shall speak,
> if not by words of a common tongue,
> then i shall speak from within the wood,
> where the soul of a tree lives very much free….
> 
> ....infatuate me and i shall speak,
> come out from amongest the copy-cats,
> brush aside the hands that ever are clutching too hold,
> when will you escape your defined walls of self-imposed exile….
> 
> ....provoke me and i shall yet speak,
> push the envelope and forget to lick the glue,
> overstuffed i am from sitting herein confined all too long,
> bearing up from the stress of an under indulgent aborted idea…..
> 
> ....ignore me and i shall yet speak,
> deathly tired of playing other's musical chairs,
> when will this silence burst the voice of my despair,
> my likeness shatters the mirror that offends the image before me….
> 
> ....seduce me and i shall yet speak,
> your kisses have awakened my inner being,
> explanations of experience have long ago gave up on me,
> my hands grope in the darkness to feel an expression of philo love….
> 
> ................................................................*i am art*.........................................................................
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "*....art for my-self cannot be an explanation of experience, since by so doing would erase the coming of the next frame that ever wants to be free….but first of all must shun the walls that have in-doctrinated my-being!*"
> 
> And so I just offer some of what has been….as we cross through this door-way into the world of art. And just remember that it's not about what you've been given, but how you use the given before it starts to define your walls….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-more words today as I will let these captured moments speak of them-selves….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Beautiful


----------



## toddc

frank said:


> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art*
> 
> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art
> *
> 
> ....tempt me and i shall speak,
> if not by words of a common tongue,
> then i shall speak from within the wood,
> where the soul of a tree lives very much free….
> 
> ....infatuate me and i shall speak,
> come out from amongest the copy-cats,
> brush aside the hands that ever are clutching too hold,
> when will you escape your defined walls of self-imposed exile….
> 
> ....provoke me and i shall yet speak,
> push the envelope and forget to lick the glue,
> overstuffed i am from sitting herein confined all too long,
> bearing up from the stress of an under indulgent aborted idea…..
> 
> ....ignore me and i shall yet speak,
> deathly tired of playing other's musical chairs,
> when will this silence burst the voice of my despair,
> my likeness shatters the mirror that offends the image before me….
> 
> ....seduce me and i shall yet speak,
> your kisses have awakened my inner being,
> explanations of experience have long ago gave up on me,
> my hands grope in the darkness to feel an expression of philo love….
> 
> ................................................................*i am art*.........................................................................
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "*....art for my-self cannot be an explanation of experience, since by so doing would erase the coming of the next frame that ever wants to be free….but first of all must shun the walls that have in-doctrinated my-being!*"
> 
> And so I just offer some of what has been….as we cross through this door-way into the world of art. And just remember that it's not about what you've been given, but how you use the given before it starts to define your walls….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-more words today as I will let these captured moments speak of them-selves….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, don't ever stop.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art*
> 
> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art
> *
> 
> ....tempt me and i shall speak,
> if not by words of a common tongue,
> then i shall speak from within the wood,
> where the soul of a tree lives very much free….
> 
> ....infatuate me and i shall speak,
> come out from amongest the copy-cats,
> brush aside the hands that ever are clutching too hold,
> when will you escape your defined walls of self-imposed exile….
> 
> ....provoke me and i shall yet speak,
> push the envelope and forget to lick the glue,
> overstuffed i am from sitting herein confined all too long,
> bearing up from the stress of an under indulgent aborted idea…..
> 
> ....ignore me and i shall yet speak,
> deathly tired of playing other's musical chairs,
> when will this silence burst the voice of my despair,
> my likeness shatters the mirror that offends the image before me….
> 
> ....seduce me and i shall yet speak,
> your kisses have awakened my inner being,
> explanations of experience have long ago gave up on me,
> my hands grope in the darkness to feel an expression of philo love….
> 
> ................................................................*i am art*.........................................................................
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "*....art for my-self cannot be an explanation of experience, since by so doing would erase the coming of the next frame that ever wants to be free….but first of all must shun the walls that have in-doctrinated my-being!*"
> 
> And so I just offer some of what has been….as we cross through this door-way into the world of art. And just remember that it's not about what you've been given, but how you use the given before it starts to define your walls….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-more words today as I will let these captured moments speak of them-selves….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, I always like your blogs. Keep them going.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art*
> 
> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art
> *
> 
> ....tempt me and i shall speak,
> if not by words of a common tongue,
> then i shall speak from within the wood,
> where the soul of a tree lives very much free….
> 
> ....infatuate me and i shall speak,
> come out from amongest the copy-cats,
> brush aside the hands that ever are clutching too hold,
> when will you escape your defined walls of self-imposed exile….
> 
> ....provoke me and i shall yet speak,
> push the envelope and forget to lick the glue,
> overstuffed i am from sitting herein confined all too long,
> bearing up from the stress of an under indulgent aborted idea…..
> 
> ....ignore me and i shall yet speak,
> deathly tired of playing other's musical chairs,
> when will this silence burst the voice of my despair,
> my likeness shatters the mirror that offends the image before me….
> 
> ....seduce me and i shall yet speak,
> your kisses have awakened my inner being,
> explanations of experience have long ago gave up on me,
> my hands grope in the darkness to feel an expression of philo love….
> 
> ................................................................*i am art*.........................................................................
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "*....art for my-self cannot be an explanation of experience, since by so doing would erase the coming of the next frame that ever wants to be free….but first of all must shun the walls that have in-doctrinated my-being!*"
> 
> And so I just offer some of what has been….as we cross through this door-way into the world of art. And just remember that it's not about what you've been given, but how you use the given before it starts to define your walls….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-more words today as I will let these captured moments speak of them-selves….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


What Todd said, a thousand time over.


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art*
> 
> *"Explanation of Experience" and Art
> *
> 
> ....tempt me and i shall speak,
> if not by words of a common tongue,
> then i shall speak from within the wood,
> where the soul of a tree lives very much free….
> 
> ....infatuate me and i shall speak,
> come out from amongest the copy-cats,
> brush aside the hands that ever are clutching too hold,
> when will you escape your defined walls of self-imposed exile….
> 
> ....provoke me and i shall yet speak,
> push the envelope and forget to lick the glue,
> overstuffed i am from sitting herein confined all too long,
> bearing up from the stress of an under indulgent aborted idea…..
> 
> ....ignore me and i shall yet speak,
> deathly tired of playing other's musical chairs,
> when will this silence burst the voice of my despair,
> my likeness shatters the mirror that offends the image before me….
> 
> ....seduce me and i shall yet speak,
> your kisses have awakened my inner being,
> explanations of experience have long ago gave up on me,
> my hands grope in the darkness to feel an expression of philo love….
> 
> ................................................................*i am art*.........................................................................
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "*....art for my-self cannot be an explanation of experience, since by so doing would erase the coming of the next frame that ever wants to be free….but first of all must shun the walls that have in-doctrinated my-being!*"
> 
> And so I just offer some of what has been….as we cross through this door-way into the world of art. And just remember that it's not about what you've been given, but how you use the given before it starts to define your walls….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....no-more words today as I will let these captured moments speak of them-selves….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Have you ever thought of publishing these Frank? They are all just awesome.


----------



## Frank

*Controversy and Knots*

*Controversy and Knots*










....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood, 
i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots, 
picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood, 
soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….

....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots, 
and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots, 
i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots, 
how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….

--'*knots*' that are found in wood--: 
....*Spiked Knots*....; 
....*Oval Knots*....; 
....*Round Knots*....; 
....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....; 
....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....; 
....*Decayed Knots*....; 
....*Knot Hole*....; 
....*Warty Knots*....; 
....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....; 
....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....; 
....*Pin Knots*....; 
....*Checked Knots*....;

....ah yes i love my knots, 
i love the working of all my wood, 
i love the sculptures that come from these words, 
i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
-by *flp*










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for the post, Frank. It has been awhile since you have posted anything and I have missed these.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I agree with Scott. We've missed these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Welcome back, my friend. I have missed you.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

It is so good to once again read your words. As always, they paint beautiful pictures.

Lew


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I agree, always nice to see your work and try "knot" to stay away so long. Hope you had a terrific holiday season. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Buddy, good to hear from you, Hope you had a wonderful new year and Holiday. Me? I'm good as gold. thank God, and God Bless You. Thank you Buddy.


----------



## BarryW

frank said:


> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> *Controversy and Knots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....i love the controversy that comes from working the wood,
> i love the controversy of knotted knotty knots,
> picking up pen and paper i stir some words that cut like wood,
> soon i realize that words and wood and knots are all what it's about….
> 
> ....controversy 'just is' the sweet smelling aroma that describes my knots,
> and so i throw out some descriptive words by telling tales of knots,
> i offer this advice that says it all about my story dreams of knots,
> how could anyone call a knot just a knot when there are so many….
> 
> --'*knots*' that are found in wood--:
> ....*Spiked Knots*....;
> ....*Oval Knots*....;
> ....*Round Knots*....;
> ....*Intergrown Knots*--*Red Knots*....;
> ....*Encased Knots*--*Black Knots*....;
> ....*Decayed Knots*....;
> ....*Knot Hole*....;
> ....*Warty Knots*....;
> ....*Tight Knots*--*Intergrown Knots*....;
> ....*Loose Knots*--*Encased Knots*....;
> ....*Pin Knots*....;
> ....*Checked Knots*....;
> 
> ....ah yes i love my knots,
> i love the working of all my wood,
> i love the sculptures that come from these words,
> i am the wordy wood knot of all that i am….
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


words and wood…I can't think of a better combination to spend one's life with…


----------



## Frank

*Tell Tale FootPrints....*

*Tell Tale FootPrints….*










....*frosted silver hoariness,
aged from within the confines of time,
and so my oaken leaf settled down,
imaged herein i left an image of my likeness,
time continues on with presence of mind,
upon a slab of golden shellacked rock maple*....
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------










-slab table top in the making….
-one rock maple slab covered with shellac….
-two oak leaves gathered from the wings of the wind….
-time to sit and leave an imprint of likeness….
-all carries on as I await the coming of spring….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Tell Tale FootPrints....*
> 
> *Tell Tale FootPrints….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*frosted silver hoariness,
> aged from within the confines of time,
> and so my oaken leaf settled down,
> imaged herein i left an image of my likeness,
> time continues on with presence of mind,
> upon a slab of golden shellacked rock maple*....
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -slab table top in the making….
> -one rock maple slab covered with shellac….
> -two oak leaves gathered from the wings of the wind….
> -time to sit and leave an imprint of likeness….
> -all carries on as I await the coming of spring….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, that is awesome!


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Tell Tale FootPrints....*
> 
> *Tell Tale FootPrints….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*frosted silver hoariness,
> aged from within the confines of time,
> and so my oaken leaf settled down,
> imaged herein i left an image of my likeness,
> time continues on with presence of mind,
> upon a slab of golden shellacked rock maple*....
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -slab table top in the making….
> -one rock maple slab covered with shellac….
> -two oak leaves gathered from the wings of the wind….
> -time to sit and leave an imprint of likeness….
> -all carries on as I await the coming of spring….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That's a great idea Frank. Way to leave a mark!


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Tell Tale FootPrints....*
> 
> *Tell Tale FootPrints….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*frosted silver hoariness,
> aged from within the confines of time,
> and so my oaken leaf settled down,
> imaged herein i left an image of my likeness,
> time continues on with presence of mind,
> upon a slab of golden shellacked rock maple*....
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -slab table top in the making….
> -one rock maple slab covered with shellac….
> -two oak leaves gathered from the wings of the wind….
> -time to sit and leave an imprint of likeness….
> -all carries on as I await the coming of spring….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

Thanks for helping us all see Mother Nature at work.

Lew


----------



## Frank

*Occulation of the Wood*

*Occulation of the Wood*










....*what is this shadow that transverses your mind, when you look at wood?*

One table top of rock maple that I am presently working on and hope to have done by the end of March. Many of the details as to how and what I am going after have not yet been fully worked out//worked in, but that's only a matter of time as I listen to what the wood would say to me.










....and….










Things not known at this point:

1.)-no-name….

2.)-although I am doing this one in the non-tradition of Japanese furniture (free form sculpture), I have not yet decided as to type of style….tea table or altar….

3.)-I will be using hand tools on this one, but have not at this point determined to what extent shall I proceed//stop with finishing smoothness. Although I am presently engaged in hand sanding the top with #80 grit sandpaper so as to get an understanding of the character to be found in the wood, I have not resolved as to when I shall bring the hand planes, chisels and gouges out//in….hmmm….

4.)-and then there is the determining of what shall be when it comes to settling on whether or not to add feet….

5.)-although I have decided on the first coat of finish, what comes after that first coat will have to wait until I ensconce more on how much finish//smoothness I can conciliate into the top of the wood….

One bit of information that I am sure of at this point in time, is that when finished this piece of sugar maple will in-deed be a work of art-full 'wood art'....

Before coming in-side, here is how the piece looked out-side….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frankk
RuaticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*what is this shadow that transverses your mind, when you look at wood?*
> 
> One table top of rock maple that I am presently working on and hope to have done by the end of March. Many of the details as to how and what I am going after have not yet been fully worked out//worked in, but that's only a matter of time as I listen to what the wood would say to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things not known at this point:
> 
> 1.)-no-name….
> 
> 2.)-although I am doing this one in the non-tradition of Japanese furniture (free form sculpture), I have not yet decided as to type of style….tea table or altar….
> 
> 3.)-I will be using hand tools on this one, but have not at this point determined to what extent shall I proceed//stop with finishing smoothness. Although I am presently engaged in hand sanding the top with #80 grit sandpaper so as to get an understanding of the character to be found in the wood, I have not resolved as to when I shall bring the hand planes, chisels and gouges out//in….hmmm….
> 
> 4.)-and then there is the determining of what shall be when it comes to settling on whether or not to add feet….
> 
> 5.)-although I have decided on the first coat of finish, what comes after that first coat will have to wait until I ensconce more on how much finish//smoothness I can conciliate into the top of the wood….
> 
> One bit of information that I am sure of at this point in time, is that when finished this piece of sugar maple will in-deed be a work of art-full 'wood art'....
> 
> Before coming in-side, here is how the piece looked out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frankk
> RuaticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Looks like you are going to have a nice project here Frank. I look forward to seeing it come together.


----------



## mmh

frank said:


> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*what is this shadow that transverses your mind, when you look at wood?*
> 
> One table top of rock maple that I am presently working on and hope to have done by the end of March. Many of the details as to how and what I am going after have not yet been fully worked out//worked in, but that's only a matter of time as I listen to what the wood would say to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things not known at this point:
> 
> 1.)-no-name….
> 
> 2.)-although I am doing this one in the non-tradition of Japanese furniture (free form sculpture), I have not yet decided as to type of style….tea table or altar….
> 
> 3.)-I will be using hand tools on this one, but have not at this point determined to what extent shall I proceed//stop with finishing smoothness. Although I am presently engaged in hand sanding the top with #80 grit sandpaper so as to get an understanding of the character to be found in the wood, I have not resolved as to when I shall bring the hand planes, chisels and gouges out//in….hmmm….
> 
> 4.)-and then there is the determining of what shall be when it comes to settling on whether or not to add feet….
> 
> 5.)-although I have decided on the first coat of finish, what comes after that first coat will have to wait until I ensconce more on how much finish//smoothness I can conciliate into the top of the wood….
> 
> One bit of information that I am sure of at this point in time, is that when finished this piece of sugar maple will in-deed be a work of art-full 'wood art'....
> 
> Before coming in-side, here is how the piece looked out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frankk
> RuaticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That looks to be a large, beautiful piece of very old wood. What are the dimensions? From the grains that I can see in your photos, the wood speaks of many, many, many years of growth and dormancy. I hear it groaning from old age, yet anxious to become anew with your workmanship.

I immediately see it becoming a simple and organic shaped bench to unite the human and functional concepts in your home. One could easily meditate while sitting upon this alter created by nature. I would yearn to finger the grains and natural curves and crevices of the wood while wondering what the tree had experienced in it's growing life. This will truly be an impressive piece, even more so than it already is.

I would alo use any small scraps, (6" x 2" x 1.5" plus) for cane handles!

I look forward to viewing your end results.


----------



## SteveKorz

frank said:


> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*what is this shadow that transverses your mind, when you look at wood?*
> 
> One table top of rock maple that I am presently working on and hope to have done by the end of March. Many of the details as to how and what I am going after have not yet been fully worked out//worked in, but that's only a matter of time as I listen to what the wood would say to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things not known at this point:
> 
> 1.)-no-name….
> 
> 2.)-although I am doing this one in the non-tradition of Japanese furniture (free form sculpture), I have not yet decided as to type of style….tea table or altar….
> 
> 3.)-I will be using hand tools on this one, but have not at this point determined to what extent shall I proceed//stop with finishing smoothness. Although I am presently engaged in hand sanding the top with #80 grit sandpaper so as to get an understanding of the character to be found in the wood, I have not resolved as to when I shall bring the hand planes, chisels and gouges out//in….hmmm….
> 
> 4.)-and then there is the determining of what shall be when it comes to settling on whether or not to add feet….
> 
> 5.)-although I have decided on the first coat of finish, what comes after that first coat will have to wait until I ensconce more on how much finish//smoothness I can conciliate into the top of the wood….
> 
> One bit of information that I am sure of at this point in time, is that when finished this piece of sugar maple will in-deed be a work of art-full 'wood art'....
> 
> Before coming in-side, here is how the piece looked out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frankk
> RuaticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I always look forward to the things that you make Frank… I can't wait to see what it tells you to make out of it.

Steve.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> *Occulation of the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*what is this shadow that transverses your mind, when you look at wood?*
> 
> One table top of rock maple that I am presently working on and hope to have done by the end of March. Many of the details as to how and what I am going after have not yet been fully worked out//worked in, but that's only a matter of time as I listen to what the wood would say to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things not known at this point:
> 
> 1.)-no-name….
> 
> 2.)-although I am doing this one in the non-tradition of Japanese furniture (free form sculpture), I have not yet decided as to type of style….tea table or altar….
> 
> 3.)-I will be using hand tools on this one, but have not at this point determined to what extent shall I proceed//stop with finishing smoothness. Although I am presently engaged in hand sanding the top with #80 grit sandpaper so as to get an understanding of the character to be found in the wood, I have not resolved as to when I shall bring the hand planes, chisels and gouges out//in….hmmm….
> 
> 4.)-and then there is the determining of what shall be when it comes to settling on whether or not to add feet….
> 
> 5.)-although I have decided on the first coat of finish, what comes after that first coat will have to wait until I ensconce more on how much finish//smoothness I can conciliate into the top of the wood….
> 
> One bit of information that I am sure of at this point in time, is that when finished this piece of sugar maple will in-deed be a work of art-full 'wood art'....
> 
> Before coming in-side, here is how the piece looked out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frankk
> RuaticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


frank I can see many things in that big bugger. dont hurt yourself lugging it around. beautiful piece of wood. I love maple. It is the best of Gods woods.


----------



## Frank

*Veteran of the Woods*

*Veteran of the Woods*










....veteran of the woods at northern end,
i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
what if's and thought's of where it all began,
are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….

....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….

....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….

....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….

....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….

....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….

....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….

....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….

....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….

....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth, 
clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….

-by *flp*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## HallTree

frank said:


> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....veteran of the woods at northern end,
> i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
> what if's and thought's of where it all began,
> are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….
> 
> ....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
> since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
> no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
> much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….
> 
> ....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
> and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
> to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
> after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….
> 
> ....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
> where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
> i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
> learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….
> 
> ....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
> comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
> and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
> even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….
> 
> ....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
> these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
> my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
> even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….
> 
> ....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
> unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
> silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
> warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….
> 
> ....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
> will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
> so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
> my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….
> 
> ....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
> trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
> but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
> i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….
> 
> ....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth,
> clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
> i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
> time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


The first photo: A block of wood.
Second photo: A block of wood with the tools, ready for the hands of a rusticwoodman.
Third photo: ?


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....veteran of the woods at northern end,
> i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
> what if's and thought's of where it all began,
> are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….
> 
> ....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
> since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
> no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
> much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….
> 
> ....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
> and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
> to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
> after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….
> 
> ....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
> where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
> i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
> learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….
> 
> ....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
> comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
> and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
> even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….
> 
> ....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
> these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
> my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
> even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….
> 
> ....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
> unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
> silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
> warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….
> 
> ....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
> will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
> so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
> my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….
> 
> ....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
> trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
> but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
> i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….
> 
> ....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth,
> clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
> i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
> time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

Your words and art combined, makes one want to touch the piece and feel its' story.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....veteran of the woods at northern end,
> i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
> what if's and thought's of where it all began,
> are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….
> 
> ....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
> since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
> no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
> much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….
> 
> ....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
> and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
> to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
> after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….
> 
> ....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
> where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
> i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
> learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….
> 
> ....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
> comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
> and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
> even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….
> 
> ....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
> these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
> my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
> even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….
> 
> ....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
> unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
> silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
> warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….
> 
> ....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
> will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
> so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
> my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….
> 
> ....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
> trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
> but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
> i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….
> 
> ....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth,
> clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
> i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
> time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Greatness Frank, pure and simple greatness. A true WoodsmanPoet.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....veteran of the woods at northern end,
> i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
> what if's and thought's of where it all began,
> are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….
> 
> ....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
> since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
> no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
> much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….
> 
> ....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
> and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
> to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
> after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….
> 
> ....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
> where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
> i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
> learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….
> 
> ....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
> comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
> and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
> even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….
> 
> ....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
> these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
> my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
> even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….
> 
> ....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
> unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
> silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
> warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….
> 
> ....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
> will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
> so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
> my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….
> 
> ....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
> trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
> but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
> i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….
> 
> ....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth,
> clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
> i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
> time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Frank, Nice to see your posting prowess in these parts again…. the barkless live edge is interesting to say the least… almost looks like skin….Thanks for the post and keep on dreaming..


----------



## mtnwild

frank said:


> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....veteran of the woods at northern end,
> i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
> what if's and thought's of where it all began,
> are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….
> 
> ....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
> since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
> no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
> much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….
> 
> ....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
> and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
> to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
> after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….
> 
> ....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
> where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
> i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
> learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….
> 
> ....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
> comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
> and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
> even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….
> 
> ....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
> these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
> my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
> even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….
> 
> ....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
> unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
> silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
> warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….
> 
> ....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
> will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
> so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
> my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….
> 
> ....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
> trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
> but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
> i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….
> 
> ....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth,
> clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
> i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
> time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Beautiful man, We each need to discover our own style and accept it and develop it . The scary part is no one else might like it. That should not stop us. If you have something to say, you need to say it in your own way. At least you will be true to yourself.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> *Veteran of the Woods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....veteran of the woods at northern end,
> i scamper to keep ahead in this wood-worker's dream,
> what if's and thought's of where it all began,
> are only the past rumblings of more to come as i work in stealth….
> 
> ....my modes of stealth are vast and often un-explained,
> since why should a creator re-veal the secrets of his//her art,
> no-one who works for art can be a copy-cat of borrowed dreams,
> much to the demise of clones who pass me by on borrowed sorrows….
> 
> ....often i hear much of these who walk the road of borrowed sorrows,
> and one thing i hear is why does it not work for me in terms of great,
> to those i have many times replied that ''*greatness only comes with pain*'',
> after all what is art that has never been furrowed behind a stubborn ox….
> 
> ....how can one go into the needed fields of silence in stillness of heart,
> where the demons of voice clutter seek me out to produce after them,
> i am no follower of the ways of man and so i sit amidst my trees,
> learning from these gods that have much to give and none to take….
> 
> ....sometimes while out here in the growth of what i call deep woods,
> comes a sound of singing trees caught in a time warp of old growth,
> and what one does after hearing their songs and stories is not for sale,
> even now i gather my tales of poems inside my soul and turn a page….
> 
> ....old growth-new growth-veteran of the woods by which i live,
> these trees bear me up well under their now covered gowns of white,
> my place within this veil of time has been the uniqueness of knowing trees,
> even now the flakes of white start to fall before eyes that see light….
> 
> ....time passes-silence gathers from the abundance that fills my heart,
> unfurling my down filled nest i realize it's time to dig a mound of white,
> silence passes as the spirits of trees start to speak a story of past,
> warmed within my cocoon of down i learn the ways of working wood….
> 
> ....all i have to offer in this dream of what i have called 'wood art',
> will not speak much to the sounds of cluttered minds of having no-dream,
> so who can have a dream unless they go to furrow behind a lumbering ox,
> my ox knows my name and still we often cannot work together as one….
> 
> ....so it is with the working's of wood in a place called treasures of snow,
> trees i have known that have told me of their ways before man came,
> but who can know the sound of falling snow as it shakes the evergreen,
> i can and so my fingers work the wood from height of experience….
> 
> ....should i go on or should i be as silence of snow falling down to earth,
> clangoring into the mighty evergreen who laughs at my pasquinade,
> i think these words bare me out as a mis-fit raised in the image of man,
> time for silence now as i go to bring forth from creations of 'wood art'….
> 
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


--thanks for all your comments;
One point of intimacy that took me many years to overcome while working the wood, (....did I say many years?-more like a lifetime!) was coming to terms with my ego self. I was all-ways wanting to go and 'rape' the wood, so as to get it to full-fill my own desires….and then came the day while sitting with some wood, I heard the wood call out to me.

"Let me speak forth the words of my soul, 
that in my wood of be-ing, 
I might ask you, 
to reveal the nature of who I am ".

....what can I say but this changed my whole perspective of wood-working. Could write more, but then that would be a blog….and to tell the truth, I've all-ready probably spelled those words out before.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Awakened In Your Gobi*

*Awakened In Your Gobi*










....it seems as if i am teller of tales that bears your beauty forth,
why am i so woodly anomic when all your warmth of hue surrounds me,
culler of the art that comes from hand-tooling your existence of being,
while faith-fully noted are the cracks of character that provide story….

....planed from the start by gouges that wrought some sense of stability,
your spoken desire was what soon caught the attention of my ears,
and what if my hands started breathing with anticipation at your words,
i know now that your soul has planed mine in our journey of one….

....gravel desert-waterless place-in this zone of rock maple beginning,
new life that was all-ready within just waiting to spring forth as given, 
from the tree i sucked your maple blood-line in years that have gone by,
older than i and yet was it not yesterday that i was older then thee….

....these stories of our past are now be-ing penned in light of a new day,
can my heart ever stop beating so vibrantly since waking to your future,
who but the artist can spell the speaking that you have drawn on wood,
tales tell the the stories i write in words while speaking of 'wood art'….
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it seems as if i am teller of tales that bears your beauty forth,
> why am i so woodly anomic when all your warmth of hue surrounds me,
> culler of the art that comes from hand-tooling your existence of being,
> while faith-fully noted are the cracks of character that provide story….
> 
> ....planed from the start by gouges that wrought some sense of stability,
> your spoken desire was what soon caught the attention of my ears,
> and what if my hands started breathing with anticipation at your words,
> i know now that your soul has planed mine in our journey of one….
> 
> ....gravel desert-waterless place-in this zone of rock maple beginning,
> new life that was all-ready within just waiting to spring forth as given,
> from the tree i sucked your maple blood-line in years that have gone by,
> older than i and yet was it not yesterday that i was older then thee….
> 
> ....these stories of our past are now be-ing penned in light of a new day,
> can my heart ever stop beating so vibrantly since waking to your future,
> who but the artist can spell the speaking that you have drawn on wood,
> tales tell the the stories i write in words while speaking of 'wood art'….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Beautiful words, Frank.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it seems as if i am teller of tales that bears your beauty forth,
> why am i so woodly anomic when all your warmth of hue surrounds me,
> culler of the art that comes from hand-tooling your existence of being,
> while faith-fully noted are the cracks of character that provide story….
> 
> ....planed from the start by gouges that wrought some sense of stability,
> your spoken desire was what soon caught the attention of my ears,
> and what if my hands started breathing with anticipation at your words,
> i know now that your soul has planed mine in our journey of one….
> 
> ....gravel desert-waterless place-in this zone of rock maple beginning,
> new life that was all-ready within just waiting to spring forth as given,
> from the tree i sucked your maple blood-line in years that have gone by,
> older than i and yet was it not yesterday that i was older then thee….
> 
> ....these stories of our past are now be-ing penned in light of a new day,
> can my heart ever stop beating so vibrantly since waking to your future,
> who but the artist can spell the speaking that you have drawn on wood,
> tales tell the the stories i write in words while speaking of 'wood art'….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Awesome hunk of timber and words. Nice to hear from you again, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it seems as if i am teller of tales that bears your beauty forth,
> why am i so woodly anomic when all your warmth of hue surrounds me,
> culler of the art that comes from hand-tooling your existence of being,
> while faith-fully noted are the cracks of character that provide story….
> 
> ....planed from the start by gouges that wrought some sense of stability,
> your spoken desire was what soon caught the attention of my ears,
> and what if my hands started breathing with anticipation at your words,
> i know now that your soul has planed mine in our journey of one….
> 
> ....gravel desert-waterless place-in this zone of rock maple beginning,
> new life that was all-ready within just waiting to spring forth as given,
> from the tree i sucked your maple blood-line in years that have gone by,
> older than i and yet was it not yesterday that i was older then thee….
> 
> ....these stories of our past are now be-ing penned in light of a new day,
> can my heart ever stop beating so vibrantly since waking to your future,
> who but the artist can spell the speaking that you have drawn on wood,
> tales tell the the stories i write in words while speaking of 'wood art'….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Only you Frank could take a hunk of maple and make it look beautiful. Then write prose about it to enhance that wood even more. You are a very cool guy Frank. I envy your freedom of location and mind.


----------



## PG_Zac

frank said:


> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it seems as if i am teller of tales that bears your beauty forth,
> why am i so woodly anomic when all your warmth of hue surrounds me,
> culler of the art that comes from hand-tooling your existence of being,
> while faith-fully noted are the cracks of character that provide story….
> 
> ....planed from the start by gouges that wrought some sense of stability,
> your spoken desire was what soon caught the attention of my ears,
> and what if my hands started breathing with anticipation at your words,
> i know now that your soul has planed mine in our journey of one….
> 
> ....gravel desert-waterless place-in this zone of rock maple beginning,
> new life that was all-ready within just waiting to spring forth as given,
> from the tree i sucked your maple blood-line in years that have gone by,
> older than i and yet was it not yesterday that i was older then thee….
> 
> ....these stories of our past are now be-ing penned in light of a new day,
> can my heart ever stop beating so vibrantly since waking to your future,
> who but the artist can spell the speaking that you have drawn on wood,
> tales tell the the stories i write in words while speaking of 'wood art'….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Gulp Sigh
Beautiful


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> *Awakened In Your Gobi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....it seems as if i am teller of tales that bears your beauty forth,
> why am i so woodly anomic when all your warmth of hue surrounds me,
> culler of the art that comes from hand-tooling your existence of being,
> while faith-fully noted are the cracks of character that provide story….
> 
> ....planed from the start by gouges that wrought some sense of stability,
> your spoken desire was what soon caught the attention of my ears,
> and what if my hands started breathing with anticipation at your words,
> i know now that your soul has planed mine in our journey of one….
> 
> ....gravel desert-waterless place-in this zone of rock maple beginning,
> new life that was all-ready within just waiting to spring forth as given,
> from the tree i sucked your maple blood-line in years that have gone by,
> older than i and yet was it not yesterday that i was older then thee….
> 
> ....these stories of our past are now be-ing penned in light of a new day,
> can my heart ever stop beating so vibrantly since waking to your future,
> who but the artist can spell the speaking that you have drawn on wood,
> tales tell the the stories i write in words while speaking of 'wood art'….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--again thank you all for your comments;

What I am showing here is a piece of rock//sugar maple that I sawed up last year. I've posted many of the 3''-4'' slabs….some around 42'' wide on various and previous blog stories and, this one here that you see was what was left over and was originally destined for the burn pile….hmmm.

I know what many are going to say at that, but when your working hard and straight out sweating all day with a chainsaw mill….sometimes one cannot see what is there before them. To make this story short and save some content for a future blog story, I will just add that that was before the soul of this tree cried out to me and said; "....please take a look at me ".

One coat of pure 100% tung oil and cut 50/50 with gum turps on the top. I have been working the sides of this table so they are yet un-finished. The reason for getting the tung oil on the top was that I just had to see what was there, and then there was yesterday when I spent all day hand gouging the sides for smoothness and then hand sanding the side you see there below the top.

More to come, including pictures and story, as I get this one ready for a show coming up soon….and;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*

*Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*










....gargantuan green ninja turtle on a six pack of steroids,
digital reading with 12 inch's of steel and plastic on a motor and frame,
offers all the sliding ability of a compound miter that is needed,
ah yes life is good as i continue to work the laser across the wood….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was working a few days ago on an-other piece that is be-coming 'wood art' and I happened to catch this golden oldie in the background as I was taking some photos….so, out comes a blog post. And this one is a bit of a beast to lug around, which means when moved to a location of work, I try to let it remain in place. Pictures like this one are also good, in that they additionally show the contents of the surrounding wood-scape.

Now I know that some are all-ways concerned about where and what as to storing chisels and gouges….but in my way of thinking and working, these are just tools that I use all the time, whether for 'wood art' or just working the wood. So if I'm using them on a regular basis….they're out, and then when that phase is done….I will retire them to canvas and leather holders. I do not build special boxes to hold my tools, just as I do not live my-self in a box. After escaping that small world of box-thinking myself, how could I ever ask one of these to start living in a box.

Just as there resides within my self the soul of a woodworker, so it is that I have all-so known the soul of a tree. What remains then when one also comes to an understanding that within a chisel//gouge there is to be found the soul of that tool. Just as I learned many many years ago how the tree works to reveal it's wood, so all-so have I learned how the hand tool inspires to reveal what it has seen in the wood….to the hands of the worker of wood. Put that hand tool in a coffin and diminish the soul of that tool. Place that hand tool out of the coffin and watch the inspiration that comes to ones hand as their imagination is set free.

Now having said all that about boxes, let me also clarify and go further on the subject of boxes. No-thing wrong or good about any-one who is building boxes for hand tools….I just don't. I will add though that I do in-deed build boxes such as cabinets for rooms inside houses which are also boxes. Cabinets are boxes, rooms are boxes and houses are boxes….does any-one want to understand more on boxes. I drive//ride around in a Ford Ranger which is a box, plus the full size Chevy truck which is also a box. My cd music in those trucks comes in a plastic box, which I take out and place in a music box which is mounted into a box of a dashboard. While driving in my box of a truck I also look out a windshield which gives me a box-full point of view. I have an English Barn which is also a four bay box of a workshop box. Maybe I am better off or worse off….who knows, but at least from my point of view I do not have to go daily to a box of a factory//building employment and deal with all the boxes of emotions and opinions that reside therein….although I have in times past worked there inside that box also. Could I go on, yes….but what's the point of spending time on boxes. Woodworking for me is no-box, just as when I am out in the woods….that also is no-box….and for that I give thanks.

....hmmm, and maybe some folks believe I never use power-tools!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
".... *work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gargantuan green ninja turtle on a six pack of steroids,
> digital reading with 12 inch's of steel and plastic on a motor and frame,
> offers all the sliding ability of a compound miter that is needed,
> ah yes life is good as i continue to work the laser across the wood….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was working a few days ago on an-other piece that is be-coming 'wood art' and I happened to catch this golden oldie in the background as I was taking some photos….so, out comes a blog post. And this one is a bit of a beast to lug around, which means when moved to a location of work, I try to let it remain in place. Pictures like this one are also good, in that they additionally show the contents of the surrounding wood-scape.
> 
> Now I know that some are all-ways concerned about where and what as to storing chisels and gouges….but in my way of thinking and working, these are just tools that I use all the time, whether for 'wood art' or just working the wood. So if I'm using them on a regular basis….they're out, and then when that phase is done….I will retire them to canvas and leather holders. I do not build special boxes to hold my tools, just as I do not live my-self in a box. After escaping that small world of box-thinking myself, how could I ever ask one of these to start living in a box.
> 
> Just as there resides within my self the soul of a woodworker, so it is that I have all-so known the soul of a tree. What remains then when one also comes to an understanding that within a chisel//gouge there is to be found the soul of that tool. Just as I learned many many years ago how the tree works to reveal it's wood, so all-so have I learned how the hand tool inspires to reveal what it has seen in the wood….to the hands of the worker of wood. Put that hand tool in a coffin and diminish the soul of that tool. Place that hand tool out of the coffin and watch the inspiration that comes to ones hand as their imagination is set free.
> 
> Now having said all that about boxes, let me also clarify and go further on the subject of boxes. No-thing wrong or good about any-one who is building boxes for hand tools….I just don't. I will add though that I do in-deed build boxes such as cabinets for rooms inside houses which are also boxes. Cabinets are boxes, rooms are boxes and houses are boxes….does any-one want to understand more on boxes. I drive//ride around in a Ford Ranger which is a box, plus the full size Chevy truck which is also a box. My cd music in those trucks comes in a plastic box, which I take out and place in a music box which is mounted into a box of a dashboard. While driving in my box of a truck I also look out a windshield which gives me a box-full point of view. I have an English Barn which is also a four bay box of a workshop box. Maybe I am better off or worse off….who knows, but at least from my point of view I do not have to go daily to a box of a factory//building employment and deal with all the boxes of emotions and opinions that reside therein….although I have in times past worked there inside that box also. Could I go on, yes….but what's the point of spending time on boxes. Woodworking for me is no-box, just as when I am out in the woods….that also is no-box….and for that I give thanks.
> 
> ....hmmm, and maybe some folks believe I never use power-tools!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ".... *work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


As always, Frank- great words!

Nice saw, too!


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gargantuan green ninja turtle on a six pack of steroids,
> digital reading with 12 inch's of steel and plastic on a motor and frame,
> offers all the sliding ability of a compound miter that is needed,
> ah yes life is good as i continue to work the laser across the wood….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was working a few days ago on an-other piece that is be-coming 'wood art' and I happened to catch this golden oldie in the background as I was taking some photos….so, out comes a blog post. And this one is a bit of a beast to lug around, which means when moved to a location of work, I try to let it remain in place. Pictures like this one are also good, in that they additionally show the contents of the surrounding wood-scape.
> 
> Now I know that some are all-ways concerned about where and what as to storing chisels and gouges….but in my way of thinking and working, these are just tools that I use all the time, whether for 'wood art' or just working the wood. So if I'm using them on a regular basis….they're out, and then when that phase is done….I will retire them to canvas and leather holders. I do not build special boxes to hold my tools, just as I do not live my-self in a box. After escaping that small world of box-thinking myself, how could I ever ask one of these to start living in a box.
> 
> Just as there resides within my self the soul of a woodworker, so it is that I have all-so known the soul of a tree. What remains then when one also comes to an understanding that within a chisel//gouge there is to be found the soul of that tool. Just as I learned many many years ago how the tree works to reveal it's wood, so all-so have I learned how the hand tool inspires to reveal what it has seen in the wood….to the hands of the worker of wood. Put that hand tool in a coffin and diminish the soul of that tool. Place that hand tool out of the coffin and watch the inspiration that comes to ones hand as their imagination is set free.
> 
> Now having said all that about boxes, let me also clarify and go further on the subject of boxes. No-thing wrong or good about any-one who is building boxes for hand tools….I just don't. I will add though that I do in-deed build boxes such as cabinets for rooms inside houses which are also boxes. Cabinets are boxes, rooms are boxes and houses are boxes….does any-one want to understand more on boxes. I drive//ride around in a Ford Ranger which is a box, plus the full size Chevy truck which is also a box. My cd music in those trucks comes in a plastic box, which I take out and place in a music box which is mounted into a box of a dashboard. While driving in my box of a truck I also look out a windshield which gives me a box-full point of view. I have an English Barn which is also a four bay box of a workshop box. Maybe I am better off or worse off….who knows, but at least from my point of view I do not have to go daily to a box of a factory//building employment and deal with all the boxes of emotions and opinions that reside therein….although I have in times past worked there inside that box also. Could I go on, yes….but what's the point of spending time on boxes. Woodworking for me is no-box, just as when I am out in the woods….that also is no-box….and for that I give thanks.
> 
> ....hmmm, and maybe some folks believe I never use power-tools!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ".... *work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Yes, boxes everywhere. I too enjoy the other side of the box. Thanks for the post and the picture.


----------



## trifern

frank said:


> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gargantuan green ninja turtle on a six pack of steroids,
> digital reading with 12 inch's of steel and plastic on a motor and frame,
> offers all the sliding ability of a compound miter that is needed,
> ah yes life is good as i continue to work the laser across the wood….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was working a few days ago on an-other piece that is be-coming 'wood art' and I happened to catch this golden oldie in the background as I was taking some photos….so, out comes a blog post. And this one is a bit of a beast to lug around, which means when moved to a location of work, I try to let it remain in place. Pictures like this one are also good, in that they additionally show the contents of the surrounding wood-scape.
> 
> Now I know that some are all-ways concerned about where and what as to storing chisels and gouges….but in my way of thinking and working, these are just tools that I use all the time, whether for 'wood art' or just working the wood. So if I'm using them on a regular basis….they're out, and then when that phase is done….I will retire them to canvas and leather holders. I do not build special boxes to hold my tools, just as I do not live my-self in a box. After escaping that small world of box-thinking myself, how could I ever ask one of these to start living in a box.
> 
> Just as there resides within my self the soul of a woodworker, so it is that I have all-so known the soul of a tree. What remains then when one also comes to an understanding that within a chisel//gouge there is to be found the soul of that tool. Just as I learned many many years ago how the tree works to reveal it's wood, so all-so have I learned how the hand tool inspires to reveal what it has seen in the wood….to the hands of the worker of wood. Put that hand tool in a coffin and diminish the soul of that tool. Place that hand tool out of the coffin and watch the inspiration that comes to ones hand as their imagination is set free.
> 
> Now having said all that about boxes, let me also clarify and go further on the subject of boxes. No-thing wrong or good about any-one who is building boxes for hand tools….I just don't. I will add though that I do in-deed build boxes such as cabinets for rooms inside houses which are also boxes. Cabinets are boxes, rooms are boxes and houses are boxes….does any-one want to understand more on boxes. I drive//ride around in a Ford Ranger which is a box, plus the full size Chevy truck which is also a box. My cd music in those trucks comes in a plastic box, which I take out and place in a music box which is mounted into a box of a dashboard. While driving in my box of a truck I also look out a windshield which gives me a box-full point of view. I have an English Barn which is also a four bay box of a workshop box. Maybe I am better off or worse off….who knows, but at least from my point of view I do not have to go daily to a box of a factory//building employment and deal with all the boxes of emotions and opinions that reside therein….although I have in times past worked there inside that box also. Could I go on, yes….but what's the point of spending time on boxes. Woodworking for me is no-box, just as when I am out in the woods….that also is no-box….and for that I give thanks.
> 
> ....hmmm, and maybe some folks believe I never use power-tools!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ".... *work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Refreshing to see someone who does not allow themselves to be boxed into a corner.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> *Gargantuan Green Ninja Turtle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gargantuan green ninja turtle on a six pack of steroids,
> digital reading with 12 inch's of steel and plastic on a motor and frame,
> offers all the sliding ability of a compound miter that is needed,
> ah yes life is good as i continue to work the laser across the wood….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was working a few days ago on an-other piece that is be-coming 'wood art' and I happened to catch this golden oldie in the background as I was taking some photos….so, out comes a blog post. And this one is a bit of a beast to lug around, which means when moved to a location of work, I try to let it remain in place. Pictures like this one are also good, in that they additionally show the contents of the surrounding wood-scape.
> 
> Now I know that some are all-ways concerned about where and what as to storing chisels and gouges….but in my way of thinking and working, these are just tools that I use all the time, whether for 'wood art' or just working the wood. So if I'm using them on a regular basis….they're out, and then when that phase is done….I will retire them to canvas and leather holders. I do not build special boxes to hold my tools, just as I do not live my-self in a box. After escaping that small world of box-thinking myself, how could I ever ask one of these to start living in a box.
> 
> Just as there resides within my self the soul of a woodworker, so it is that I have all-so known the soul of a tree. What remains then when one also comes to an understanding that within a chisel//gouge there is to be found the soul of that tool. Just as I learned many many years ago how the tree works to reveal it's wood, so all-so have I learned how the hand tool inspires to reveal what it has seen in the wood….to the hands of the worker of wood. Put that hand tool in a coffin and diminish the soul of that tool. Place that hand tool out of the coffin and watch the inspiration that comes to ones hand as their imagination is set free.
> 
> Now having said all that about boxes, let me also clarify and go further on the subject of boxes. No-thing wrong or good about any-one who is building boxes for hand tools….I just don't. I will add though that I do in-deed build boxes such as cabinets for rooms inside houses which are also boxes. Cabinets are boxes, rooms are boxes and houses are boxes….does any-one want to understand more on boxes. I drive//ride around in a Ford Ranger which is a box, plus the full size Chevy truck which is also a box. My cd music in those trucks comes in a plastic box, which I take out and place in a music box which is mounted into a box of a dashboard. While driving in my box of a truck I also look out a windshield which gives me a box-full point of view. I have an English Barn which is also a four bay box of a workshop box. Maybe I am better off or worse off….who knows, but at least from my point of view I do not have to go daily to a box of a factory//building employment and deal with all the boxes of emotions and opinions that reside therein….although I have in times past worked there inside that box also. Could I go on, yes….but what's the point of spending time on boxes. Woodworking for me is no-box, just as when I am out in the woods….that also is no-box….and for that I give thanks.
> 
> ....hmmm, and maybe some folks believe I never use power-tools!
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ".... *work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I've always hated boxes too Frank. I worked 19 yrs in a molten iron box, then 2 more in a giant hammer box, then 12 more in a rehab looney bin box, where you could'nt tell the patients from the workers. Plus the US Army Box, and the College Box. I envy you your freedom free - thinking. You must know a closeness to God that most priests, pastors,preachers and gurus only strive for. Those that the monks in the Himalayas know. Yes, I envy you.


----------



## Frank

*Sacred Places of Wood*

*Sacred Places of Wood*










….herein lies the door to my soul,
and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
but in the shop of their own making,
far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….

….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….

….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….

--*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
-by *flp*










-----------------------------------------------------------------

Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….










….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….










….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….










….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….










….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….










….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/
-
''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


wonderful place in and out .


----------



## Ottis

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I agree with Jim…what a WONDERFUL place to work….I can only imagine what it would be like to work in such a shop with such beautiful views….what a inspiration it would be. Or maybe such a distraction it would be…I would probably just sit and look out the window all day


----------



## toddc

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, I think that this is about my favorite.

How can I share with you how much I enjoy your verse?

I think this is the best way: I was just telling my wife how much I enjoyed reading your words and how meaningful it is.

I don't comment on your entries often because I enjoy them in a quiet way.

I find enrichment in them in a way that I never expected from LJ. I am grateful for what you share.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


It never gets old, looking closely at and through your pictures. Looks like nice weather in New England, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


It looks to me like you are living in my heaven, a place to be admired and cherished for sure. Thanks for the words Frank, as well as sharing where you live and work


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Frank it is so great having you back, I never missed anyone that has left LJ's the way I have missed you and your words of wisdom. Mostly though, you. The worst was not knowing what happened to you. You live in some pretty hostile country up there, and many things could happen to you out there and no one would ever know. I know, I sound like my own wife, she always thinks the worst. Just let us know next time you decide to take a hiatus. OK? Please? God Bless, Friends, mike


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

Thank You for the tour of your barn and the wonderful words.

Lew


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thank you…


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


what a wonderful space

and that door…..... there are stories. It holds them well. Love it.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> *Sacred Places of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….herein lies the door to my soul,
> and where is the worker of wood's soul to be found,
> but in the shop of their own making,
> far re-moved and off the beaten path of to-day's clutter….
> 
> ….out here with the wood i can let imagination spread her wings,
> just as the lady called wisdom also dwells deep within these walls,
> enter in at this door and one enters a sacred place as time expires,
> just as in the forest of wood that so encircles me calling out my name….
> 
> ….were i not a worker of wood my silence would fall on deaf ears,
> just as the usefulness of my be-ing is measured by my soul's woodbeat,
> i long ago learned that just as i work the wood so the wood works me,
> and together over the ages we have attained an understanding of places….
> 
> --*the places i go to practice my silence are found in the forest of wood herein*--
> -by *flp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Morning comes early today so after a breakfast of Indian curries and rice I'm out the back door to my barn, so to have some time before the work begins and after all ,morning shots are very good in here especially with the early sun from the east….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in here through this door is my wood-shop which at the moment lies in a state of chaos as the work continues in the fourth bay (which is being done for my wife) and my shop has be-come a catch all, after all an-other name for barns are 'giant closets'….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….still tweaking the bench more here, which just goes to show you that one can build a work of 'wood art' any-where, even in the midst of construction mode, while the friend//client that I am building this Shaker bench stopped by this morning and gave me his input on the type of finish that he wants in the wood….and so we decided on one coat of tung oil, and I will brush on at least eight coats of shellac before proceeding to finish up with about four coats of varnish, which I will also brush on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so my day draws to a close and it's time to start testing out some finishes as I go searching and seeking after the color of shellac for the wood. Tonight I start lighting sanding with 80 and 120 grit on a test piece of rough sawn pine and one coat of pure 100% tung oil cut to a 50//50 mix with gum turps. One point to understand is that when testing finishes, one should all-ways proceed on the test piece with the exact same steps that will be applied on the finished piece….and yes, finishing a wood project is much looked forward to and enjoyed….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….evening comes and the lighting in here has changed just as this day passes on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as I head for home, I stop and look north to the mountains and so my day ends in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello to all….;
....and again thanks for your comments, but better yet is the understanding that through the use of words a 'connection' is made.

Now I must laugh at what Don K. has said about sitting at the windows and looking outside all day. I guess I might add that sitting and looking out through a window in my wood-shop is far better than sitting and looking at a computer screen all day….but the truth is I'm far too busy working to be sitting.

And in reply to RobS;
I'm not so sure about 'nice weather' up here in New England, as this summer has turned out to be//and stiill is….more rain then sun. Matter of fact I stopped at Borders tonight on my way home from a lumber store in Concord a picked up a copy of a book with the title of….*''The Gift of Rain''*, by *Tan Twan Eng*. I guess you might say that I figured I had better start seeing all this rain as a gift rather then a curse.

....and to all others commenting herein I give thanks and say; ''hang around and even ask a wood question and I will be only too happy to answer with my opinions.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Three Acts of Working the Wood*

*Three Acts of Working the Wood*

….three acts of working the wood that have be-spelled me,
one is the art of hand-cutting wood joinery,
two is the collection and using of old weathered wood,
three is the beauty of creating pieces of 'wood art'….

….one;










….two;










….three;









--by *flp*

------------------------------------------------

And so while out in the barn today, I started getting a bit mind fried at cutting some wood joints, so I decided to take a break and practice some meditation. Gathered three boards that I had collected last week, brewed up some 'pu-erh' tea and lost my-self in wonderment of what was before me. Next I shifted gears to a piece of wood (poplar) that has been drying out for some time and that was when I decided it was time to create. Hand sanded this last one with #80 and #150 sandpaper and then applied a coat of tung oil to get the grain to pop.

These are the acts of wood-working that hold a claim upon my heart. Often times I have found that when-ever I start to burn-out from doing some tedious wood act like handing cutting many wood joints, it is just a simple step of refreshment to just sit in silence and let time pass me on by. After a-while I soon re-joined myself to the work of cutting those joints and then started a light hand sanding of the wood with #80 grit sandpaper.

….well at least that wedding present is getting closer to being finished and I'm happy to see the progress that is being made.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/
-
''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> ….three acts of working the wood that have be-spelled me,
> one is the art of hand-cutting wood joinery,
> two is the collection and using of old weathered wood,
> three is the beauty of creating pieces of 'wood art'….
> 
> ….one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….three;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so while out in the barn today, I started getting a bit mind fried at cutting some wood joints, so I decided to take a break and practice some meditation. Gathered three boards that I had collected last week, brewed up some 'pu-erh' tea and lost my-self in wonderment of what was before me. Next I shifted gears to a piece of wood (poplar) that has been drying out for some time and that was when I decided it was time to create. Hand sanded this last one with #80 and #150 sandpaper and then applied a coat of tung oil to get the grain to pop.
> 
> These are the acts of wood-working that hold a claim upon my heart. Often times I have found that when-ever I start to burn-out from doing some tedious wood act like handing cutting many wood joints, it is just a simple step of refreshment to just sit in silence and let time pass me on by. After a-while I soon re-joined myself to the work of cutting those joints and then started a light hand sanding of the wood with #80 grit sandpaper.
> 
> ….well at least that wedding present is getting closer to being finished and I'm happy to see the progress that is being made.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Very nice Frank/


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> ….three acts of working the wood that have be-spelled me,
> one is the art of hand-cutting wood joinery,
> two is the collection and using of old weathered wood,
> three is the beauty of creating pieces of 'wood art'….
> 
> ….one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….three;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so while out in the barn today, I started getting a bit mind fried at cutting some wood joints, so I decided to take a break and practice some meditation. Gathered three boards that I had collected last week, brewed up some 'pu-erh' tea and lost my-self in wonderment of what was before me. Next I shifted gears to a piece of wood (poplar) that has been drying out for some time and that was when I decided it was time to create. Hand sanded this last one with #80 and #150 sandpaper and then applied a coat of tung oil to get the grain to pop.
> 
> These are the acts of wood-working that hold a claim upon my heart. Often times I have found that when-ever I start to burn-out from doing some tedious wood act like handing cutting many wood joints, it is just a simple step of refreshment to just sit in silence and let time pass me on by. After a-while I soon re-joined myself to the work of cutting those joints and then started a light hand sanding of the wood with #80 grit sandpaper.
> 
> ….well at least that wedding present is getting closer to being finished and I'm happy to see the progress that is being made.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Interesting Frank


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> ….three acts of working the wood that have be-spelled me,
> one is the art of hand-cutting wood joinery,
> two is the collection and using of old weathered wood,
> three is the beauty of creating pieces of 'wood art'….
> 
> ….one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….three;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so while out in the barn today, I started getting a bit mind fried at cutting some wood joints, so I decided to take a break and practice some meditation. Gathered three boards that I had collected last week, brewed up some 'pu-erh' tea and lost my-self in wonderment of what was before me. Next I shifted gears to a piece of wood (poplar) that has been drying out for some time and that was when I decided it was time to create. Hand sanded this last one with #80 and #150 sandpaper and then applied a coat of tung oil to get the grain to pop.
> 
> These are the acts of wood-working that hold a claim upon my heart. Often times I have found that when-ever I start to burn-out from doing some tedious wood act like handing cutting many wood joints, it is just a simple step of refreshment to just sit in silence and let time pass me on by. After a-while I soon re-joined myself to the work of cutting those joints and then started a light hand sanding of the wood with #80 grit sandpaper.
> 
> ….well at least that wedding present is getting closer to being finished and I'm happy to see the progress that is being made.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


The art looks like a cinnamon roll, bring on the coffee….lol…

Frank, What kind of wood are you using for the pin on the bench? I'm a little surprised at it's smaller stature, it must be strong?!


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> ….three acts of working the wood that have be-spelled me,
> one is the art of hand-cutting wood joinery,
> two is the collection and using of old weathered wood,
> three is the beauty of creating pieces of 'wood art'….
> 
> ….one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….three;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so while out in the barn today, I started getting a bit mind fried at cutting some wood joints, so I decided to take a break and practice some meditation. Gathered three boards that I had collected last week, brewed up some 'pu-erh' tea and lost my-self in wonderment of what was before me. Next I shifted gears to a piece of wood (poplar) that has been drying out for some time and that was when I decided it was time to create. Hand sanded this last one with #80 and #150 sandpaper and then applied a coat of tung oil to get the grain to pop.
> 
> These are the acts of wood-working that hold a claim upon my heart. Often times I have found that when-ever I start to burn-out from doing some tedious wood act like handing cutting many wood joints, it is just a simple step of refreshment to just sit in silence and let time pass me on by. After a-while I soon re-joined myself to the work of cutting those joints and then started a light hand sanding of the wood with #80 grit sandpaper.
> 
> ….well at least that wedding present is getting closer to being finished and I'm happy to see the progress that is being made.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thank You, Frank, for some insight on how you keep your mind at peace.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> *Three Acts of Working the Wood*
> 
> ….three acts of working the wood that have be-spelled me,
> one is the art of hand-cutting wood joinery,
> two is the collection and using of old weathered wood,
> three is the beauty of creating pieces of 'wood art'….
> 
> ….one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….three;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so while out in the barn today, I started getting a bit mind fried at cutting some wood joints, so I decided to take a break and practice some meditation. Gathered three boards that I had collected last week, brewed up some 'pu-erh' tea and lost my-self in wonderment of what was before me. Next I shifted gears to a piece of wood (poplar) that has been drying out for some time and that was when I decided it was time to create. Hand sanded this last one with #80 and #150 sandpaper and then applied a coat of tung oil to get the grain to pop.
> 
> These are the acts of wood-working that hold a claim upon my heart. Often times I have found that when-ever I start to burn-out from doing some tedious wood act like handing cutting many wood joints, it is just a simple step of refreshment to just sit in silence and let time pass me on by. After a-while I soon re-joined myself to the work of cutting those joints and then started a light hand sanding of the wood with #80 grit sandpaper.
> 
> ….well at least that wedding present is getting closer to being finished and I'm happy to see the progress that is being made.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> -
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello to all;
....and then also RobS has a question.

The wood I'm using here is *Padauk*, and this one comes to us from West Africa. *Pterocarpus soyauxii *as it is also known by is a hardwood and comes in the color of a red or deep red, altough I have all-ways seen the color being more of a rich orange. This wood is very stable and has great diminsional qualities….plus can be used for joinery, dowels, furniture, inlays, cabinets….and etc. Tha wood will darken over time when exposed to light and will take a finish well along with tooling. This one can cause skin and respiratory irritation so be advised//forewarned, plus will turn your clothes and wood red//orange if you are not care-full.

I use Padauk mainly for dutchman//butterfies in the wood, plus the way I am using it here to wedge my tennon in place. Since I am using shellac….German Garnet Shellac Flakes cut at a 2 lb. cut, I believe the natural color of padauk will add a nice highlight to the wood and bench.

....and yes it is strong!

Thank you for your question Rob and I hope this helps some-what in explaining the pin into the pine;

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Barn Cat in Training and More....*

Barn Cat in Training and More….










I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.

From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….

So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….










….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….










….my work station….










….a good brush….










….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….










….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….










….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


interesting Frank


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank: You didn't post a picture of your English barn. You know we want to see.

Beautiful bench.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks for the update, Frank. The bench is really gorgeous.

A calico cat for the barn. She blends right in.


----------



## eagle124

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Love your blogs, Frank….and pics


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


FRANK!!! I have not been on as much…but was wondering how you were doing since I had not seen a post in a long time…glad to see you are still making some sense of this crazy world…


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, Interesting stump in the background of your "work station" picture, the one in the way back, standing upright on the floor.

As for the cat in training, I've had one cat that would not only stick around for the power tools, but would almost get dangerously close to me while I was working with said tools. All the others would run and hide at the sound of a hand saw. Funny how they are all different.

I was going to ask what VOC is, but then I can just be patient and wait for the appropriate blog.

Thanks for your photos, time and words.


----------



## ellen35

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Heartwarming story, Frank.
Nice barn and bench also!
Ellen


----------



## Abbott

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


That looks like a wonderful place to work. I also have a cat, she most often can be found hogging the bed at night and often most of the day. When she is not doing that she is either outsider prowling about or laying on my chest as I type with my feet up on my desk.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Oh yes, pictures of your barn please… To have the room, the square footage of a barn…


----------



## griff

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great looking bench Frank, Id like to see more of the barn.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello to all;
....well lets see now, Karson started it about barn pictures and so this same 'wondering' and 'asking' seems to have carried right on thru the rest of the thread.

I will have to take some time and get some new photos of the barn and so I will try and post some more recent pictures of whats going on in 'the Barn'. Truth is I really didn't think the barn would be all that interesting as any-one who has been reading my blogs over time would have all-ready read and seen quite a few pictures and stories about 'the Barn' where she is the subject I'm writing about or she appears in the bachground for some wood object.

Now let me mention; *Reader Beware * as I am a barn person and so is my wife….so much so that at one time stories of barns were all-ways flowing out of our mouths, while talking barn construction and such. One point I might mention is that the type of construction we have used in our barn is still along the lines of what was used way back then and I could never just give you photos of the barn while with-holding the wood and joinery that went into timber framing--post and beam.

And yes, true that now the inside of this barn is getting a new face lift, while on the outside she stilll looks more and more like that original 1780 English Barn we took down and re-assembled. I might mention that there are no metal nails used in the construction of this barn as I made all the tree nails from white oak….hmmm, see there I go again starting off on a story.

I will see what I can post in bits and pieces….but just allow me some time, as I am also busy building the interior of this barn on my wife's side, which is why all my pictures are coming from over there. One would easily get lost in my workshop side due to all the construction going on around this place and that's not only the barn, but house and cabin also.

Glad to hear from every-one here and I will add barn pictures and stories as time permits….;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Barn Cat in Training and More....*
> 
> Barn Cat in Training and More….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well introduce a new member in my barn and tell you some of her history. To start out with it might also help if I was to explain that the barn you are seeing here is an English Barn dated from around 1780. My wife and I started gutting this barn back in 2000 and then while I was on the road most of that winter, she along with a crew took the barn down in about a weeks time after numbering all the bents. Next after taking a year to get our variance and building permit I was able by the summer of 2002 to start putting her back to-gather again. The only point to remember here is that this is an English Barn….and so starts this story up till now.
> 
> From 2002 and up until now (2009) there has been many months during the New England winters and summers when I have been totally lost in getting this barn to where she is today….and still more to go. Over the years we have all-ways had cats or might I say many cats and up until last week we had three cats. These cats for the most part are inside and outside cats, which come in at night and are outside during the day. Yes they are also use to the snows and just as soon after a snow storm as I can start plowing our house out, they are ready to head out and explore, while in the house they serve the purpose of keeping us free of chipmunks and mice. One thing that has never been taught to them is about the barn, my workshop and how to deal with the noise of power machines when turned on. Actually their way of dealing with this noise is a fast exit out the door. And so lately I have been thinking and then my thinking grew legs as I begin letting it be known that I was looking for a barn cat and preferably of the female species, since females are better hunters and provide more….
> 
> So it should come as no surprise that last week a carpenter friend let me know that he had a cat for me, that had been abandoned when their tenets moved out of his duplex. When I first saw this cat I knew that she was the one for our barn, and so what better name to give her then to let her have the name 'English' after our English Barn. So her training has started and as you can see here in the above photo, she is really learning how to operate in the barn….but then this is with power machines all morning, the radio blaring and then the smell of shellac fumes in the air. Yes I've tried all types of music with her during our times out here and I have found that she is more and more leaning to country music….hmmm, I prefer rockin' and rollin', so we may have to have a discussion on this in the future. So at the end of my day before I head in to home, I am now stopping by the barn to pick English up and to-gather we both make our way back home….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes I'm still working on the shaker bench and after some fine tuning on one leg I was able to get the bubble on my level to fit where needed. Today I finished up with 6 coats of German Garnet Shellac flakes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my work station….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a good brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then some photos as the shellac keeps flowing onto the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….the legs have now 4 coats on them and so they are due for a sanding tomorrow evening….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave you with this parting shot, and soon it will be time to change over to the start of the last step in this bench and that will be 4 coats of oil varnish with a VOC of 650….the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Sorry I'm late on this thread old friend, been away a few days and you know what happens nowdays on here if you miss a day. You are lost. Things move a lot quicker than they use to. Beautiful bench though. I shellaced mine I was going to enter in the contest. No one told me that shellac alone will blister something awful in the sun without something over it. Anyway I'm in the process of scrapping down the old finish and starting over. Besides one of my old friends found an obvious mistake on the front of it I tried to hide. So I'm going to fix that to. I like your barncat. They are special critters arn't they?


----------



## Frank

*What Lights Up An English Barn*

*What Lights Up An English Barn*










Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?

From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.

What one can see in this picture is: 
Bents
Purlins
Ridge Beam
Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
Rafter
Tree Nails

I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.

One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.

I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## Waldschrat

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Love the barn! Do not know much about them so I have some questions, If I may, or am allowed to pick your expertise. So why does not one saw the nails flat with the surface of the rafters? And another quetion, was this barn actually built by english people or is it the style. .... Do you have more pictures? I think it would be interesting to see more. What kind of roofing material goes on a barn like this.

Thanks for posting


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hi Frank, I've just one question. Did they keep the stock in the cellar? Beautiful barn and amazing what you have done to her. Where did you learn about Old English barn construction? I guess that's two questions. God Bless, mike


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank,

Thanks for the continuing tour. It is extremely interesting and informative.

Around here, we have mostly German barns so this is very educational to me.

Lew


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Yhanks Frank for the info. Nice job.


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


It must be great living amongst all of this history.

Thanks for the tour, & we're looking forward to more.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello Frank, You may have answered this in an earlier blog…How long have you had the barn? What year did you move it? Thanks for the lessons…


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hello to all;
....and I notice there are some questions asked, so lets get started.

*Nicholas*; 
--''why does not one saw the nails flat with the surface of the rafters?'' This really is just a matter of preference and is up to the individual. Back in 1780 I'm assuming that since this is a barn they just left the nails long. Our house which is a connected cape and was first lived in at 1778, so that means the house was built prior to that….is post and beam also and the nails are some cut flush while some are still left hanging long. Now days in new timber framed hoses some homeowners choose to leave the nails long for using to hang flower pots and such. I left the nails long since as you will notice in the picture, I use them to clamp lights onto and etc.

--''was this barn actually built by english people or is it the style.'' I'm going to say, 'yes' to both of your thoughts here. Since the English Barn is modeled after the English Tithe Barn, and that answers to 'style….while since it was an English Barn, I'm again saying that the ships carpenters and wood workers that built this one were English also.

--''What kind of roofing material goes on a barn like this? The roofing would have been orginally wood shakes and when we got the barn it had asphalt shingles….now it wears a red metal roof.

*Mike*;
--''Did they keep the stock in the cellar?'' The Englis Barn had no cellar, so all livestock was kept on the first floor. We added a cellar to this barn since we dug into the side of a bank, so to be 100% correct this barn is a English Bank Barn.

--''...._Where did you learn about Old English barn construction?_'' By doing Old English Barn construction and spending many hours and hours rooting around in English Barns and taking notes.

*Rob*;
--''How long have you had the barn?'' and ''What year did you move it? We got the barn in October of 2000 and then took her down numbering all the timbers and then moved her up to our place in November of that same year. One side point I might mention, since you also know NH is, the barn came from Milford. Then we spent a year getting the permits and such, plus saving money and I started putting her up in the spring of 2002….since then it has been a , never ending story' but she has taught me greatly about 'patience'.

....now the good news, been kayaking Friday and today and leaving early for more of the same on Sunday….may even get out on the water come Monday and Tuesday. So if I'm slow around here….just know that I'm not slow on the water. And I also would like to thank all for your comments and questions….and;










and….










GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Hey Frank Thanks for the tour. Happy 1000 thousandth day.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> *What Lights Up An English Barn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I believe that it doesn't take much to get me talking about barns….or might I add English Barns. I was asked to post some pictures of my barn, but how could I ever just show some pictures without also going into some barn terminology?
> 
> From the picture above I am standing on the third floor of the barn….or if some-one is counting the cellar also, then I guess one could say the fourth floor. My wife bartered some homemade jams for the chandelier, which is made out of a bone base. I just realized now that one cannot see the bone, so I will get a better picture of that up also soon. Standing on the south side of the barn here one can see across the top to the north side which makes for 4 bays and also means that there are 5 bents.
> 
> What one can see in this picture is:
> Bents
> Purlins
> Ridge Beam
> Struts or Canted Purlin Posts
> Rafter
> Tree Nails
> 
> I might as well set some standard point of reference here as I get started, so let me just mention that on the far end (north end) of the barn I will be calling that 'bent' #1 and 'bay' #1 and yes, this will carry forth in all ongoing stories. So coming from the north there we follow through with bays 1, 2, and 3 and you may notice that the purlins are all oak….and then in number 4 bay,the purlins have been re-placed and are now hemlock. One bit of fascinating information that I might pass along is that when one is looking at an English Barn such as this one, the first place to check for rot or punky wood is up here in the purlins. And since this barn is dated around 1780, we were making sure that there was not much wood rot herin from water leakage in the roof system.
> 
> One more bit of barn terminology that I will point out here is that of the 'tree nails', which I made out of white oak….whew! The tree nails are all hand driven in and to answer ahead to a question that some might be thinking, there are no-steel nails and no-gang plates used in the structure of this barn. In my estimation that is the reason why these barns are still around, and as you may notice mortise and tenon joints, along with the purlins which are half-lapped into the rafter and are all pegged. This type of wood joinery allows for the joints to move and….also the barn ends up 'talking' to you as she adjusts to changes in the weather and seasons. I might also point out that where the light is fixed to the beam above, this one is called a ridge beam. And last of all I will mention that the barn boards on the roof are all out of the orginal weathered barn boards that we managed to save//salvage from when we took this one down.
> 
> I do hope that some get enjoyment out of this and there is more to come in time and space! I might mention that if any have questions, please fill free to ask away and I will do my best to get back to you here.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


--thank you Jim….!


----------



## Frank

*Twinings of WoodArt*

*Twinings of WoodArt*










….intertwined we gather,
dusk suspends time and i sit,
wood spirits apprize….

….i came for a dance,
what is the meaning of this,
time and wood makes years….

….wood be-comes fleshed out,
my priorities give way,
what was can now be….

….i am stilled in space,
wood-working life liners speak,
hands listen to start….

….grace-full is beauty,
i see the passion of end,
creation is art….
--by *flp*
-----------------------------------------------
Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….










….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….










….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## scrappy

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Love your posts. Keep them up. I allways just stop and think, let the mind wander, when thinking about your posts. Thank you for giveing us the time to slow down and listen.

Scrappy


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


allways enjoy you post with the great photos


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Very nice Frank!

It looks like some stick man aliens have invaded your yard.


----------



## eagle124

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thans….again Frank


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I wonder, Frank, how far can the eyes of your imagine see?

The beauty of the view, from your cabin, is breath taking.

Lew


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


beautiful…those are very nice words…and the twisting branches compliment your thoughts exquisetly.

Frank…what kind of wood are those branches in the first photo? They look like a deep red in the photo--like a manzanita tree…which we have lots of in the sierras of CA…


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank great as always. Looks like you English bard has some new wood also.


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> *Twinings of WoodArt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….intertwined we gather,
> dusk suspends time and i sit,
> wood spirits apprize….
> 
> ….i came for a dance,
> what is the meaning of this,
> time and wood makes years….
> 
> ….wood be-comes fleshed out,
> my priorities give way,
> what was can now be….
> 
> ….i am stilled in space,
> wood-working life liners speak,
> hands listen to start….
> 
> ….grace-full is beauty,
> i see the passion of end,
> creation is art….
> --by *flp*
> -----------------------------------------------
> Working the wood is my life-time drawing out of what was written with-in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I came to meditate for a-while as the ages roll on past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can the eye of your imagination see, when one stops talking and begins to listen to the silence that is before thee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Theres something about a poet that can use a chisel…. Keep em coming Frank!


----------



## Frank

*Barn Tales*

*Barn Tales*










….and so i sit,
watching the pages of my mind,
un-fold before my eyes in splendor, 
surrounded by this old barn and it's love….

….old wood and new wood gathered here,
calling out my name to come and rest a while,
and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
to visit with an old friend as friends will do….

….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
shared feelings of how it might have been done,
and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….

….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….

….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….

….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….

….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces 
awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
so much barn story here and even more to come….
--by *flp*

-------------------------------------------
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank


----------



## scrappy

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you Frank. Your stories allways make me more relaxed then when I started reading. Allways a good reminder to slow down and look around. There are several lifetimes of history tied up in that barn just waiting for you to re-discover it. With time and patiance, all will be shared. And with your talent for words as well as wood, we are all shareing in the juorny. Thank You.

Godspeed to you too, my friend.
Scrappy


----------



## rossbotics

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank, You sure have a wonderful way with words my friend, God Bless You


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks, Frank. You have been gifted with an eloquence that is a delight and joy to share.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Beautifully written, I felt like I was their in your barn at peace. It's the same way I feel in my workshop, it's in a old beer factory. The oldest building in Nebraska it was built in 1868.

Thank you, Frank. For this incredible story!


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank. May you spend many days, watching the earth move around you.


----------



## reggiek

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


What a beautiful meditative spot…and what a nice reminder to relish times both past, present and future. Thank you again for your provacative prose….you paint an exquisite canvas with words….

I always look forward to your delightful posts and pictures….


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


God Bless and Be Kind to you old friend. My heart saddens some as you write of numbered days and passing time. Life is too short it is gone before we have learned to ever appreciate what the Lord has given us. Be kind to yourself, you deserve it. m


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Barn Tales*
> 
> *Barn Tales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so i sit,
> watching the pages of my mind,
> un-fold before my eyes in splendor,
> surrounded by this old barn and it's love….
> 
> ….old wood and new wood gathered here,
> calling out my name to come and rest a while,
> and so after a day of work i leave all behind,
> to visit with an old friend as friends will do….
> 
> ….no-secrets between us but what tales we tell,
> stories of what has been and our dreams to come,
> shared feelings of how it might have been done,
> and the pains and joys that have left us in tears….
> 
> ….it's no-secret that my days are numbered lesser,
> while this one is still in the throes of 'urban re-new-all',
> my hands gave this one new life from the pit of hell,
> as i stood before a dozer's blade that panted for more….
> 
> ….i fear no-evil shall come our way till time is up….
> and on that day we part our ways from terra's clutch,
> i know that i have been bettered by knowing his ways,
> as all-so this old barn has been born from my soul….
> 
> ….from the eyes of my imagination i can still see far,
> but from the eyes of his ridge pole he has told me more,
> the original builder of this barn assembled with 'his-story',
> down in concord where they stood up to red-coats….
> 
> ….and fired the shot "heard round the world"
> while this barn was still a mix match of various pieces
> awaiting transportation from the hurricane off the cape,
> so much barn story here and even more to come….
> --by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--once again I must offer up thanks for all the comments herein, for even in your comments I find many examples of words and expressions that could be turned into blog stories….hmmm, I'll have to think on that.

--Dennis; just a side thought here, as a couple of your words scored a direct hit on my mind; "....my workshop, it's in a old beer factory". Now I'm wondering, have you ever come across any 'beer wood' therein? ....and thank you also for stopping by.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*A Story of Lakh*

*A Story of Lakh*










….garnetiferous,
an expression of mein air,
your color plays me….
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------
Every picture tells a story….










if I the recipient can just gather my senses to-gather,










and read betwixt the sorted de-waxed many,










understanding that the hue of garnet was created for wood.










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *A Story of Lakh*
> 
> *A Story of Lakh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….garnetiferous,
> an expression of mein air,
> your color plays me….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> Every picture tells a story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I the recipient can just gather my senses to-gather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and read betwixt the sorted de-waxed many,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> understanding that the hue of garnet was created for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank You, Frank.


----------



## scrappy

frank said:


> *A Story of Lakh*
> 
> *A Story of Lakh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….garnetiferous,
> an expression of mein air,
> your color plays me….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> Every picture tells a story….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I the recipient can just gather my senses to-gather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and read betwixt the sorted de-waxed many,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> understanding that the hue of garnet was created for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you Frank. Missed you last week.


----------



## Frank

*Warriors of The Wood*

*Warriors of Wood*










….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….

….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….

….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….

….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….

….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….

….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
--by *flp*

--------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*





Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## littlecope

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


All-ways a pleasure to read your words, Frank. Your home looks magnificent.
One of my all-time favorite Paul Simon songs, too…
Thank You for sharing your thoughts and insights.


----------



## Innovator

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Very poetic, nicely done!


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank:

Very nice. A beautiful wooden room.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


God Bless old friend. Wonderful words. Mike


----------



## reggiek

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Once again a very inspiring post. Thanks again Frank for the wonderful mental picture and actual picture. The room you posted is exquisite. Love the window frames and the panelling…actually all of it….and the view outside the windows….I look forward to each of your posts of such thoughtful, insightful journeys….


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks 
Frank


----------



## scrappy

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, Your posts allways help for me to stop and listen. Very insitefull, Elegance in words and pictures, You bring harmony into those you connect with.

Thank you for sharing your world with us.

Scrappy


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Greetings to all;
....and once again we have reason to thank-full for sight, for without in-sight how would we be able to understand the joys of beauty that come from viewing wooded-word-stories!

I will soon be posting more on this cabin that I have been working on for some-time now, which also would not have been possible without the help of 'others'. All-most two years now since this project began….and then there have also been the out of time frequent delays that so often accompany a project such as this.

What remains now is some grounds clean-up, inside cleaning of the cabin which will take place this week, last minute small details--often called a punch list, some exterior wood presservatives, and then I can get my final walk through inspection which will then lead to an occupancy permit. On the outside area we are having built a stone patio, two rock walls and a massive outside wood fireplace with grill, which will give the added flavor of an outside room.

I am in the process of creating a blog site for the Rustic Cabin along with photos….and will be placing this one on the market for year round weekend rentals, along with week long or stay as long as one might want. This one has been a long project and so we are looking forward to closing this chapter in my book, while I *'turn the page' *and start writing my next chapter….so you can look forward to more photos and blog stories as this one continues.

....and so I shall end by saying thanks to all who took the time to comment and also for those who stopped by to view….;










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


wow…beautiful frank…congrats on the near completion of another chapter…I wish I lived closer…because I would love to stay…some day…peace…


----------



## mmh

frank said:


> *Warriors of The Wood*
> 
> *Warriors of Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….i have travailed the road that others could not see,
> and while on this road i carried pictures inside my head,
> where none could side-track me from my dreams of wood,
> just as wood and i have learned to deal with our times of age….
> 
> ….still working wood just as the wood works me in style,
> my character has many times been planed by the hand of wood,
> till even now there is the gnawing pain that pushes me faster,
> much to do as still counting the opportunities of projects ahead….
> 
> ….warriors of the wood who know their self in times as these,
> are much aligned by the push sticks that occur along the way,
> just as now the wood shares with me an ageless enlightenment,
> that grants me satisfaction with those who have sacrificed also before….
> 
> ….my expectations were all built on the illusions of those who taught me,
> and so i thought reality was what was counted at the end of my day,
> for so 'they said' having taught me well in their temples of merchandise,
> ever working the fields of green to profit from selling my soul in search of more….
> 
> ….that was then when the illness of wanting caused me to live inside my box,
> my heart was strong but the dis-ease that struck my liver would scar me for life,
> till came the day when I broke the walls that encased me within a prison house,
> out of death my spirit soon began walking in a new found life i called freeman….
> 
> ….awakened from my dream i found wings to ride the winds of imagination
> that was when the trees of the woods began calling my name to be like them,
> yes i still bear those scars of liver dis-ease while knowing my days are yet to come,
> but the freedom of working wood is more now since i started living a new dream….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------*Paul Simon Slip Slidin' Away --Live at Abbey Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Beautiful cabin! It would be nice if you had some black & white photos framed on the walls to document your progress with the cabin. This would tell it's history to the renters, as otherwise they would not be able to appreciate all the work and time that it took to get to this point. Hopefully this photo journal will also make them appreciate the structure and it's surroundings.

An interactive project for guest to participate would also help make them appreciate the property. If you have a fire pit or rock wall that they can add a rock or two and then take photos as the months pass. Or maybe a sculpture of twigs that can be added to. Maybe even a sand pit to draw in.

It looks like a lovely, peaceful part of the woods to visit.


----------



## Frank

*Art Born Out of Chaos*

*Art Born Out of Chaos*










….art is about the chaotic balance,
that one blends with harmony,
to create an expression of semblance,
that often plays host to our senses….
--by *flp*

--------------------------------------------
Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….










….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….










….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….










….all that remains is the need to create….










….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, you have been gifted with wonderful talents and abilities. You are indeed a "rich" man. Thanks for the photos and the inspiration.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank what a great set of pictures. The last is the best. You are a vision of a Woodsman Poet. I'm proud to call you friend. Your words touch my soul like a prayer at times. I feel I've known you my whole life. God Bless, Woodsman.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,

Mike expressed my feelings better than I could have myself.

Lew


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you…


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hello Frank. Great pics! When the incense burns down does the balance tilt?


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Another interesting post


----------



## BarryW

frank said:


> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> *Art Born Out of Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is about the chaotic balance,
> that one blends with harmony,
> to create an expression of semblance,
> that often plays host to our senses….
> --by *flp*
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Some-times it's better to let the pictures do the talking….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….so that one can hear the breath of inspiration….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and after inspiration gains a hold in the mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….all that remains is the need to create….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….till once again I am left with an illusion of my-self….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Peace from your words, peace in my shop…and then hanging on the illusion of self…yeeeaaaah. That ones hard for me to wrap my head around…I just prefer to believe I'm not here now…that it's all gone and always was gone….and that for some reason I'm on automatic self-destruct just by rising, working and going to bed at night.
Certainly, nothing I do is permanent.


----------



## Frank

*Sitting With Some Old Friends*

*Sitting With Some Old Friends*










….sitting with some old friends,
and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
till from the shards of my distant past,
comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….










….these friends have sat patiently now,
as the years pass and seasons come and go,
their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
but with patience and expectancy they abide….










….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….










….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….










....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….










....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..

--by *flp*

------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you, Frank.


----------



## eagle124

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Loveit ,Frank….........Thanks


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Makes me wish I was in the solitude of the mountains away from the noisy man.


----------



## scrappy

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you Frnk. Your insights into life are allways rewarding to share.

God Bless.

Scrappy


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank for your woodsman poetry. I will always enjoy it and save it to wash my soul clean. I too have felt the serenity you feel every day. Of course my times were way too short out there in that serenity. Your bud. God Bless, Mike


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


*I think you're the poet laureate of us Lumberjocks.*


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


GodSpeed to you Frank, and Thanks for these moments of insight.

Lew


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank I needed that


----------



## reggiek

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks again for the wise and wonderful inspiration…


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> *Sitting With Some Old Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….sitting with some old friends,
> and what is this need that shakes my be-ing,
> till from the shards of my distant past,
> comes the dust storm of ever present wood-chips….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these friends have sat patiently now,
> as the years pass and seasons come and go,
> their numbers all-ways on the increase-decrease,
> but with patience and expectancy they abide….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….my friends have with-stood the ages of change,
> knowing that in these times-these too shall pass,
> how often against the back-drop of shadow illusion,
> I often feel their soul of wood starting to awake….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….these my friends live on the edge of chaotic desire,
> where in-spiration is the off-shoot of maverick imagination,
> and I often times be-come in-tangled in their future fate,
> having long ago understood the need to hear them speak….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....friends as these have long ago accepted my needs of ego,
> and yet they have shown me how to shape for the wood,
> all the while giving me space to re-fine an art-full practice,
> where wood meets the hands of one born to live a dream….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....up here i am truly in the freedom of silence,
> where the winds of change can buffet my soul,
> far removed from the busy chatter of noisy man,
> and my dreams bear wings to soar with the clouds…..
> 
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


....and many thanks for all the comments that have been posted herein.

Now talking about mountains and….; I took this one today, from a trip and hike up in the north country. And talk about solitude, we got off the beaten track and ended up following animal paths. I was joking with my wife when I told her I'm such an animal….LOL.










More on this later in a future blog story….just thinking now, maybe the title of the story should be, '*the many wooded colors of solitude*'!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*

*Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*

These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.

1. You shall draw everything and every day
2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
And it is brief
by *Frederick Franck*

--------------------------------------------------------------------

And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.










*My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*

1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
And it is brief

--borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks, Frank. As always, an inspiration.I believe I shall post this on a shop wall.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


As always, Frank, you certainly give us a great of inspiration and thoughtful insight into how to deal with wood which can easily be assigned to other events which affect our daily waunderings through life. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


All things are Sacred. 
Wonderful words. Thank you for sharing and for the adaptation.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Such wonderful words to live by. In my own life I have found 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work to be an absolute truth.

Thank You, Frank.


----------



## toddc

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I think you should turn that into a poster and sell it.

Love your tag line.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Such deep and thoughtful words Frank. Again, they touch my soul, as, at times, does a prayer. God Bless Old Friend. m


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hey Frank you Always a fresh and unique insight


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> *Frederick's Francks Ten Commandments*
> 
> These Ten Commandmentsments on seeing/drawing were revealed to me on a mountain, but also in a meadow, on a beach and even in the subway. For their revelation did not come all at once, but in installments, as it were, over the years, and always while I was busy drawing, and invariably on holy ground. But that may be because, while drawing, all ground is holy: unseparated from the Whole.
> 
> 1. You shall draw everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good drawings and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not draw with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the mouse you draw as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and a blade of grass as yourself
> 9. Let each drawing be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> by *Frederick Franck*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And so I thought how about using these principles in and for woodworking, and I came up with my version//vision of a woodworkers ten commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*
> 
> 1. You shall work the wood in everything and every day
> 2. You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work
> 3. You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught
> 4. You shall not adore your good works of wood art and promptly forget your bad ones
> 5. You shall not work the wood with exhibitions in mind, nor to please any critic but yourself
> 6. You shall trust none but your own eye, and make your hand follow it
> 7. You shall consider the wood you plane as more important than the contents of all the museums in the world, for
> 8. You shall love the ten thousand things with all your heart and the shavings of wood as yourself
> 9. Let each work of wood art be your first: A celebration of the eye awakened
> 10. You shall not worry about "being of your time", for you are your time
> And it is brief
> 
> --borrowed from *Fredrick Franck's Ten Commandments*, with my own version. My substitutions are in italics….
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


You seem to refresh my woodworking soul Frank thank you for that


----------



## Frank

*Wood's DarkSide*

*Wood's DarkSide*










….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
--by *flp*

------------------------------------------------------

Thank You.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


So appropriate for today.


----------



## matt1970

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


that is cool…


----------



## DanYo

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


well done


----------



## Bothus

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Very cool. I just read your Wordpress blog too. Nice stuff. Makes you think… makes me wish I was there so I could think.

Bothus


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Happy holloween frank


----------



## EzJack

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


gotta love ya frank


----------



## kolwdwrkr

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Happy Halloween Frank. Nice Post


----------



## dustygirl

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Wow that's pretty scary looking Frank.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


....many thanks here for the comments and look-sees;

Now lets get on with working the wood….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> *Wood's DarkSide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….from the blackened fire-side of the burl i come,
> i came-i come but once a year to walk this way,
> and what does it matter for whom the moon calls to-night,
> that is the one I will invite to come live inside my burning burl,
> after all is said and done i re-member i am a hobbit in my hobbit hole….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank You.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Very neat Frank.


----------



## Frank

*On the LighterSide of Wood*

*On the LighterSide of Wood*

So after last night….










I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *










….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….

….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way, 
to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
--by *flp*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….










….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….










….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….










....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….









….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Your Post are always an adventure into the mystic avenues of wood and the world Thanks Frank


----------



## reggiek

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Great post Frank…very insightful and thought provoking….the pictures are exquisite and the wood is awesome….

Thanks for another wonderful post.


----------



## woodworkersguide

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nice to see you… again…


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, as always, your posts are insightful and an inspiration.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


It's like being abducted in the middle of the night and brought back, not realizing you were ever taken. Like a dream. God Bless old friend, m


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


It's like being abducted in the middle of the night and brought back, not realizing you were ever taken. Like a dream. God Bless old friend, m


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I can see why you keep looking at that wood piece. Is it just me or is there something very feminine about it?
That burning burl would be the fire in its heart…

I can also see by the new avatar that you probably live closer to Santa's Village in Jefferson, NH than I thought!


----------



## scrappy

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Fantastic work with words, to express your love of wood and the world.

Thank You, God Bless

Scrappy


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> *On the LighterSide of Wood*
> 
> So after last night….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it was time to resume my identity, as I am known to mortals. Last night's photo avatar was a way of closing out a time worn photo image of my-self and, since I am much younger now, I thought I would post a newer version-vision of who I am. This one will run a short while here, till I can come up with a better picture of a hermit turned wood hobbit who lives 'out in the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hermit Turned Wood Hobbit *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….should you ever go walking in my neck of the woods,
> you may hear the footsteps of one who is following behind,
> not that i am ever really behind but more one who is close by trees,
> many are my waunderings here amongst the scattered landscape….
> 
> ….but what-ever this place may be for others who come this way,
> to me it is the holy ground that opens before the eye-of-i that i am,
> trees give my soul the needed inspiration that feeds my spirit of wood,
> so stop you may and feel my painted brush of wind that stirs the leaves….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now lets move on to the picture from yesterdays blog story and show an-other side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what ended up last night as the 'darker side of wood'.... (hmmm, don't we all have a dark side) had it's be-ginnings from a picture I took last evening in the shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then that photo image comes from one wood piece that I cut and started drying out 5-6 years ago. Recently I brought this piece into my shop, and to tell the truth I just can-not stop looking over at the area in my shop, where I have placed this 'free form wood piece'. Ah, the beauties of wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....worked in the area of the above mentioned piece, for the afternoon into early evening on this one here….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will be posting some more pictures and stories of this one as I continue in my working of the wood.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


You are truely gifted with words Frank


----------



## Frank

*Phantom of My WoodWorking Heart*

*Phantom of My Woodworking Heart*










….out of the city i walked one day into a forest of wood,
never looking back at those objects that once held me,
saving my soul from the plight of the lost and un-redeemed,
i came to re-pair my-self from the time zone of asphalt jungles….

….those ills i took on then back there in that forest of steel,
have now cursed me again with a reminder of a jaded past,
but I am far better now by the under-standing i gained from wood, 
i was made for wood and in this medium of art i soon came forth….

….i still remember a man who worked to furnish his own ego,
but out here a man's ego has no-place against a forest of trees,
soon i waundered into the woods to place my mark upon the land,
only to realize that sooner than later the mark was placed on me….

….learning the ways of wood taught by the words of ancient trees,
i soon learned that the meaning of silence is not what other's taught,
silence can-not be bought or taught but comes after the death of self,
out here empty spaces tell no-lies to a wood hermit turned hobbit….
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

This feels like a hard story to write about, one slab of wood against a backdrop of silken fire desire. But what I have found in a life-time of writing words, is that if I will just be faith-full and write, then the words will come spilling out. Best that I can tell you is that this is much like how after cutting one's finger the blood flows forth, same with my writing….lay a pen across the phantom of my wood-working heart and the words just flow.

So I will start out by setting forth the main actor in this word-full wood play….and I shall call her 'KuroKongouseki' or if your not following my Japanese word usage, then we can go with my jeweled 'black diamond'. KuroKongouseki came into my life about 2 years ago and has been sitting outside gathering her beauty from the seasons of elements due to weather. During that span of time I have all-ways had my eye on her and, ever so often I would stop by where she was resting, to sit a spell and check her out.

Today I started a new and fifth burn on her, but for this blog//story I am going to re-capture some of those earlier burns. Some of what I am posting has all-ready been posted in different stories over the past couple of weeks, but today I am gathering all that information together in one act. The added treat is that there is much in the way I have chosen to work this piece, both in pictures and information, so brew your-self up a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy….and also remember that the wood, KuroKongouseki….all-ways has the last word.

*My Jeweled Black Diamond*

Every story must have a beginning, so I shall start with how this piece, which is full of character and also shows how the wood has mellowed with age….










….what comes now is the start of the first burn….










….in which I proceed to use a small propane torch. Next I'll start my second burn….










….while this burn is started to produce a much better burn, with some smoke thrown in. After leaving for about 30 minutes to do some work in the workshop, I re-turned to this pleasing sight….










….and now it's time to mix it all up with 10 gallons of water.










After letting the chunk-o-hunk piece of wood sit outside for a couple of days, it then be-came time to bring the wood in. Well one of these days I might start working with smaller pieces of wood, but until then I guess I'll keep working to get these 'smaller' sizes up. I will say that this one is not a big as what I have worked with in the past….










….some of my chisels that I use on my 'wood art' starts….










….and some more. You may also notice the 'all' handmade chisels, and I do not spend much time making these….whatever hardwood and then some-times softwood is handy.










Before the burn and….










….now I can get on with the third burn in and yes, I did this one in phases . I started doing a section of the wood complete with burning and then I would use the green woolite scrubbies, followed up with #80 grit sandpaper and then a brush….










….and, you will also notice the wood pattern here.










Moving on I then went to more of a heavy burn….










….and then the clean up. Done for the day.










Coming back the next day, since it was raining and I could not work in the woods, I proceeded to burn some more….










….and then the clean-up of the wood….










….with an-other view. You may notice in this photo how I have also cleaned up the crack in the middle of the wood with a timber chisel.










Well that's all for this blog post….and if you're wondering how far I'm going to 'charcoal' this piece of wood, just wait for my next post….and yes, plenty yet to come.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]

Two of my other wood blogs:

http://frank.wordpress.com/
….and….
http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Phantom of My WoodWorking Heart*
> 
> *Phantom of My Woodworking Heart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….out of the city i walked one day into a forest of wood,
> never looking back at those objects that once held me,
> saving my soul from the plight of the lost and un-redeemed,
> i came to re-pair my-self from the time zone of asphalt jungles….
> 
> ….those ills i took on then back there in that forest of steel,
> have now cursed me again with a reminder of a jaded past,
> but I am far better now by the under-standing i gained from wood,
> i was made for wood and in this medium of art i soon came forth….
> 
> ….i still remember a man who worked to furnish his own ego,
> but out here a man's ego has no-place against a forest of trees,
> soon i waundered into the woods to place my mark upon the land,
> only to realize that sooner than later the mark was placed on me….
> 
> ….learning the ways of wood taught by the words of ancient trees,
> i soon learned that the meaning of silence is not what other's taught,
> silence can-not be bought or taught but comes after the death of self,
> out here empty spaces tell no-lies to a wood hermit turned hobbit….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This feels like a hard story to write about, one slab of wood against a backdrop of silken fire desire. But what I have found in a life-time of writing words, is that if I will just be faith-full and write, then the words will come spilling out. Best that I can tell you is that this is much like how after cutting one's finger the blood flows forth, same with my writing….lay a pen across the phantom of my wood-working heart and the words just flow.
> 
> So I will start out by setting forth the main actor in this word-full wood play….and I shall call her 'KuroKongouseki' or if your not following my Japanese word usage, then we can go with my jeweled 'black diamond'. KuroKongouseki came into my life about 2 years ago and has been sitting outside gathering her beauty from the seasons of elements due to weather. During that span of time I have all-ways had my eye on her and, ever so often I would stop by where she was resting, to sit a spell and check her out.
> 
> Today I started a new and fifth burn on her, but for this blog//story I am going to re-capture some of those earlier burns. Some of what I am posting has all-ready been posted in different stories over the past couple of weeks, but today I am gathering all that information together in one act. The added treat is that there is much in the way I have chosen to work this piece, both in pictures and information, so brew your-self up a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy….and also remember that the wood, KuroKongouseki….all-ways has the last word.
> 
> *My Jeweled Black Diamond*
> 
> Every story must have a beginning, so I shall start with how this piece, which is full of character and also shows how the wood has mellowed with age….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what comes now is the start of the first burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in which I proceed to use a small propane torch. Next I'll start my second burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while this burn is started to produce a much better burn, with some smoke thrown in. After leaving for about 30 minutes to do some work in the workshop, I re-turned to this pleasing sight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and now it's time to mix it all up with 10 gallons of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After letting the chunk-o-hunk piece of wood sit outside for a couple of days, it then be-came time to bring the wood in. Well one of these days I might start working with smaller pieces of wood, but until then I guess I'll keep working to get these 'smaller' sizes up. I will say that this one is not a big as what I have worked with in the past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some of my chisels that I use on my 'wood art' starts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and some more. You may also notice the 'all' handmade chisels, and I do not spend much time making these….whatever hardwood and then some-times softwood is handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the burn and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now I can get on with the third burn in and yes, I did this one in phases . I started doing a section of the wood complete with burning and then I would use the green woolite scrubbies, followed up with #80 grit sandpaper and then a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and, you will also notice the wood pattern here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on I then went to more of a heavy burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean up. Done for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back the next day, since it was raining and I could not work in the woods, I proceeded to burn some more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean-up of the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….with an-other view. You may notice in this photo how I have also cleaned up the crack in the middle of the wood with a timber chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all for this blog post….and if you're wondering how far I'm going to 'charcoal' this piece of wood, just wait for my next post….and yes, plenty yet to come.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other wood blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


: )


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Phantom of My WoodWorking Heart*
> 
> *Phantom of My Woodworking Heart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….out of the city i walked one day into a forest of wood,
> never looking back at those objects that once held me,
> saving my soul from the plight of the lost and un-redeemed,
> i came to re-pair my-self from the time zone of asphalt jungles….
> 
> ….those ills i took on then back there in that forest of steel,
> have now cursed me again with a reminder of a jaded past,
> but I am far better now by the under-standing i gained from wood,
> i was made for wood and in this medium of art i soon came forth….
> 
> ….i still remember a man who worked to furnish his own ego,
> but out here a man's ego has no-place against a forest of trees,
> soon i waundered into the woods to place my mark upon the land,
> only to realize that sooner than later the mark was placed on me….
> 
> ….learning the ways of wood taught by the words of ancient trees,
> i soon learned that the meaning of silence is not what other's taught,
> silence can-not be bought or taught but comes after the death of self,
> out here empty spaces tell no-lies to a wood hermit turned hobbit….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This feels like a hard story to write about, one slab of wood against a backdrop of silken fire desire. But what I have found in a life-time of writing words, is that if I will just be faith-full and write, then the words will come spilling out. Best that I can tell you is that this is much like how after cutting one's finger the blood flows forth, same with my writing….lay a pen across the phantom of my wood-working heart and the words just flow.
> 
> So I will start out by setting forth the main actor in this word-full wood play….and I shall call her 'KuroKongouseki' or if your not following my Japanese word usage, then we can go with my jeweled 'black diamond'. KuroKongouseki came into my life about 2 years ago and has been sitting outside gathering her beauty from the seasons of elements due to weather. During that span of time I have all-ways had my eye on her and, ever so often I would stop by where she was resting, to sit a spell and check her out.
> 
> Today I started a new and fifth burn on her, but for this blog//story I am going to re-capture some of those earlier burns. Some of what I am posting has all-ready been posted in different stories over the past couple of weeks, but today I am gathering all that information together in one act. The added treat is that there is much in the way I have chosen to work this piece, both in pictures and information, so brew your-self up a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy….and also remember that the wood, KuroKongouseki….all-ways has the last word.
> 
> *My Jeweled Black Diamond*
> 
> Every story must have a beginning, so I shall start with how this piece, which is full of character and also shows how the wood has mellowed with age….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what comes now is the start of the first burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in which I proceed to use a small propane torch. Next I'll start my second burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while this burn is started to produce a much better burn, with some smoke thrown in. After leaving for about 30 minutes to do some work in the workshop, I re-turned to this pleasing sight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and now it's time to mix it all up with 10 gallons of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After letting the chunk-o-hunk piece of wood sit outside for a couple of days, it then be-came time to bring the wood in. Well one of these days I might start working with smaller pieces of wood, but until then I guess I'll keep working to get these 'smaller' sizes up. I will say that this one is not a big as what I have worked with in the past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some of my chisels that I use on my 'wood art' starts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and some more. You may also notice the 'all' handmade chisels, and I do not spend much time making these….whatever hardwood and then some-times softwood is handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the burn and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now I can get on with the third burn in and yes, I did this one in phases . I started doing a section of the wood complete with burning and then I would use the green woolite scrubbies, followed up with #80 grit sandpaper and then a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and, you will also notice the wood pattern here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on I then went to more of a heavy burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean up. Done for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back the next day, since it was raining and I could not work in the woods, I proceeded to burn some more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean-up of the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….with an-other view. You may notice in this photo how I have also cleaned up the crack in the middle of the wood with a timber chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all for this blog post….and if you're wondering how far I'm going to 'charcoal' this piece of wood, just wait for my next post….and yes, plenty yet to come.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other wood blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks Frank, I am amazed at how clean the wood looks after your "treatment".. Very interesting to see this one becoming art…. Have you used this burn process before?


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Phantom of My WoodWorking Heart*
> 
> *Phantom of My Woodworking Heart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….out of the city i walked one day into a forest of wood,
> never looking back at those objects that once held me,
> saving my soul from the plight of the lost and un-redeemed,
> i came to re-pair my-self from the time zone of asphalt jungles….
> 
> ….those ills i took on then back there in that forest of steel,
> have now cursed me again with a reminder of a jaded past,
> but I am far better now by the under-standing i gained from wood,
> i was made for wood and in this medium of art i soon came forth….
> 
> ….i still remember a man who worked to furnish his own ego,
> but out here a man's ego has no-place against a forest of trees,
> soon i waundered into the woods to place my mark upon the land,
> only to realize that sooner than later the mark was placed on me….
> 
> ….learning the ways of wood taught by the words of ancient trees,
> i soon learned that the meaning of silence is not what other's taught,
> silence can-not be bought or taught but comes after the death of self,
> out here empty spaces tell no-lies to a wood hermit turned hobbit….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This feels like a hard story to write about, one slab of wood against a backdrop of silken fire desire. But what I have found in a life-time of writing words, is that if I will just be faith-full and write, then the words will come spilling out. Best that I can tell you is that this is much like how after cutting one's finger the blood flows forth, same with my writing….lay a pen across the phantom of my wood-working heart and the words just flow.
> 
> So I will start out by setting forth the main actor in this word-full wood play….and I shall call her 'KuroKongouseki' or if your not following my Japanese word usage, then we can go with my jeweled 'black diamond'. KuroKongouseki came into my life about 2 years ago and has been sitting outside gathering her beauty from the seasons of elements due to weather. During that span of time I have all-ways had my eye on her and, ever so often I would stop by where she was resting, to sit a spell and check her out.
> 
> Today I started a new and fifth burn on her, but for this blog//story I am going to re-capture some of those earlier burns. Some of what I am posting has all-ready been posted in different stories over the past couple of weeks, but today I am gathering all that information together in one act. The added treat is that there is much in the way I have chosen to work this piece, both in pictures and information, so brew your-self up a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy….and also remember that the wood, KuroKongouseki….all-ways has the last word.
> 
> *My Jeweled Black Diamond*
> 
> Every story must have a beginning, so I shall start with how this piece, which is full of character and also shows how the wood has mellowed with age….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what comes now is the start of the first burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in which I proceed to use a small propane torch. Next I'll start my second burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while this burn is started to produce a much better burn, with some smoke thrown in. After leaving for about 30 minutes to do some work in the workshop, I re-turned to this pleasing sight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and now it's time to mix it all up with 10 gallons of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After letting the chunk-o-hunk piece of wood sit outside for a couple of days, it then be-came time to bring the wood in. Well one of these days I might start working with smaller pieces of wood, but until then I guess I'll keep working to get these 'smaller' sizes up. I will say that this one is not a big as what I have worked with in the past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some of my chisels that I use on my 'wood art' starts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and some more. You may also notice the 'all' handmade chisels, and I do not spend much time making these….whatever hardwood and then some-times softwood is handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the burn and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now I can get on with the third burn in and yes, I did this one in phases . I started doing a section of the wood complete with burning and then I would use the green woolite scrubbies, followed up with #80 grit sandpaper and then a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and, you will also notice the wood pattern here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on I then went to more of a heavy burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean up. Done for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back the next day, since it was raining and I could not work in the woods, I proceeded to burn some more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean-up of the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….with an-other view. You may notice in this photo how I have also cleaned up the crack in the middle of the wood with a timber chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all for this blog post….and if you're wondering how far I'm going to 'charcoal' this piece of wood, just wait for my next post….and yes, plenty yet to come.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other wood blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Great wood art and wood poetry. I love your homemade gear. Make the tools how you need them. Beautiful wood. God Bless, Mike


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Phantom of My WoodWorking Heart*
> 
> *Phantom of My Woodworking Heart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….out of the city i walked one day into a forest of wood,
> never looking back at those objects that once held me,
> saving my soul from the plight of the lost and un-redeemed,
> i came to re-pair my-self from the time zone of asphalt jungles….
> 
> ….those ills i took on then back there in that forest of steel,
> have now cursed me again with a reminder of a jaded past,
> but I am far better now by the under-standing i gained from wood,
> i was made for wood and in this medium of art i soon came forth….
> 
> ….i still remember a man who worked to furnish his own ego,
> but out here a man's ego has no-place against a forest of trees,
> soon i waundered into the woods to place my mark upon the land,
> only to realize that sooner than later the mark was placed on me….
> 
> ….learning the ways of wood taught by the words of ancient trees,
> i soon learned that the meaning of silence is not what other's taught,
> silence can-not be bought or taught but comes after the death of self,
> out here empty spaces tell no-lies to a wood hermit turned hobbit….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This feels like a hard story to write about, one slab of wood against a backdrop of silken fire desire. But what I have found in a life-time of writing words, is that if I will just be faith-full and write, then the words will come spilling out. Best that I can tell you is that this is much like how after cutting one's finger the blood flows forth, same with my writing….lay a pen across the phantom of my wood-working heart and the words just flow.
> 
> So I will start out by setting forth the main actor in this word-full wood play….and I shall call her 'KuroKongouseki' or if your not following my Japanese word usage, then we can go with my jeweled 'black diamond'. KuroKongouseki came into my life about 2 years ago and has been sitting outside gathering her beauty from the seasons of elements due to weather. During that span of time I have all-ways had my eye on her and, ever so often I would stop by where she was resting, to sit a spell and check her out.
> 
> Today I started a new and fifth burn on her, but for this blog//story I am going to re-capture some of those earlier burns. Some of what I am posting has all-ready been posted in different stories over the past couple of weeks, but today I am gathering all that information together in one act. The added treat is that there is much in the way I have chosen to work this piece, both in pictures and information, so brew your-self up a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy….and also remember that the wood, KuroKongouseki….all-ways has the last word.
> 
> *My Jeweled Black Diamond*
> 
> Every story must have a beginning, so I shall start with how this piece, which is full of character and also shows how the wood has mellowed with age….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what comes now is the start of the first burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in which I proceed to use a small propane torch. Next I'll start my second burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while this burn is started to produce a much better burn, with some smoke thrown in. After leaving for about 30 minutes to do some work in the workshop, I re-turned to this pleasing sight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and now it's time to mix it all up with 10 gallons of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After letting the chunk-o-hunk piece of wood sit outside for a couple of days, it then be-came time to bring the wood in. Well one of these days I might start working with smaller pieces of wood, but until then I guess I'll keep working to get these 'smaller' sizes up. I will say that this one is not a big as what I have worked with in the past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some of my chisels that I use on my 'wood art' starts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and some more. You may also notice the 'all' handmade chisels, and I do not spend much time making these….whatever hardwood and then some-times softwood is handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the burn and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now I can get on with the third burn in and yes, I did this one in phases . I started doing a section of the wood complete with burning and then I would use the green woolite scrubbies, followed up with #80 grit sandpaper and then a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and, you will also notice the wood pattern here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on I then went to more of a heavy burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean up. Done for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back the next day, since it was raining and I could not work in the woods, I proceeded to burn some more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean-up of the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….with an-other view. You may notice in this photo how I have also cleaned up the crack in the middle of the wood with a timber chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all for this blog post….and if you're wondering how far I'm going to 'charcoal' this piece of wood, just wait for my next post….and yes, plenty yet to come.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other wood blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


....in answer to your question Rob; 
No….at least not in this life as I remember. Unless I leaned this from all the wood-piles I have burned….hmmm.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Phantom of My WoodWorking Heart*
> 
> *Phantom of My Woodworking Heart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….out of the city i walked one day into a forest of wood,
> never looking back at those objects that once held me,
> saving my soul from the plight of the lost and un-redeemed,
> i came to re-pair my-self from the time zone of asphalt jungles….
> 
> ….those ills i took on then back there in that forest of steel,
> have now cursed me again with a reminder of a jaded past,
> but I am far better now by the under-standing i gained from wood,
> i was made for wood and in this medium of art i soon came forth….
> 
> ….i still remember a man who worked to furnish his own ego,
> but out here a man's ego has no-place against a forest of trees,
> soon i waundered into the woods to place my mark upon the land,
> only to realize that sooner than later the mark was placed on me….
> 
> ….learning the ways of wood taught by the words of ancient trees,
> i soon learned that the meaning of silence is not what other's taught,
> silence can-not be bought or taught but comes after the death of self,
> out here empty spaces tell no-lies to a wood hermit turned hobbit….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This feels like a hard story to write about, one slab of wood against a backdrop of silken fire desire. But what I have found in a life-time of writing words, is that if I will just be faith-full and write, then the words will come spilling out. Best that I can tell you is that this is much like how after cutting one's finger the blood flows forth, same with my writing….lay a pen across the phantom of my wood-working heart and the words just flow.
> 
> So I will start out by setting forth the main actor in this word-full wood play….and I shall call her 'KuroKongouseki' or if your not following my Japanese word usage, then we can go with my jeweled 'black diamond'. KuroKongouseki came into my life about 2 years ago and has been sitting outside gathering her beauty from the seasons of elements due to weather. During that span of time I have all-ways had my eye on her and, ever so often I would stop by where she was resting, to sit a spell and check her out.
> 
> Today I started a new and fifth burn on her, but for this blog//story I am going to re-capture some of those earlier burns. Some of what I am posting has all-ready been posted in different stories over the past couple of weeks, but today I am gathering all that information together in one act. The added treat is that there is much in the way I have chosen to work this piece, both in pictures and information, so brew your-self up a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy….and also remember that the wood, KuroKongouseki….all-ways has the last word.
> 
> *My Jeweled Black Diamond*
> 
> Every story must have a beginning, so I shall start with how this piece, which is full of character and also shows how the wood has mellowed with age….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….what comes now is the start of the first burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in which I proceed to use a small propane torch. Next I'll start my second burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while this burn is started to produce a much better burn, with some smoke thrown in. After leaving for about 30 minutes to do some work in the workshop, I re-turned to this pleasing sight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and now it's time to mix it all up with 10 gallons of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After letting the chunk-o-hunk piece of wood sit outside for a couple of days, it then be-came time to bring the wood in. Well one of these days I might start working with smaller pieces of wood, but until then I guess I'll keep working to get these 'smaller' sizes up. I will say that this one is not a big as what I have worked with in the past….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some of my chisels that I use on my 'wood art' starts….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and some more. You may also notice the 'all' handmade chisels, and I do not spend much time making these….whatever hardwood and then some-times softwood is handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the burn and….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now I can get on with the third burn in and yes, I did this one in phases . I started doing a section of the wood complete with burning and then I would use the green woolite scrubbies, followed up with #80 grit sandpaper and then a brush….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and, you will also notice the wood pattern here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on I then went to more of a heavy burn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean up. Done for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back the next day, since it was raining and I could not work in the woods, I proceeded to burn some more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and then the clean-up of the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….with an-other view. You may notice in this photo how I have also cleaned up the crack in the middle of the wood with a timber chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all for this blog post….and if you're wondering how far I'm going to 'charcoal' this piece of wood, just wait for my next post….and yes, plenty yet to come.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other wood blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Interesting as always Frank


----------



## Frank

*Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools.... *

*Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *










….at some point in my woodworking story,
the point was made that i must create beyond,
"beyond what" i heard my-self asking again until,
"until the dreams you have be-come art" i perceived….

….so much that i was more at the world's lost end of my-self,
since all my be-ing up until then had be-come as un-perceived,
works of art back then all included "other's" concept for wood,
till the responsibility back then was all laid on my shoulders….

….so much was my relief that came from sitting with wood,
to understand the perceptions of wood as be-ing a player,
creating art is the releasing of a work built first in-side,
and as the art explains it-self i convert that out-side…. 
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Just to think upon an art-full creation is to give life into that object before you. In art there is no such thing as good or bad, as what is laid out before the eyes of the be-holders, is interpreted by their perceptual experience. Working with wood was first brought out from my need to convert wood into a cash product….and then there was the need to heat my castle. Supplying heat for my wood-stoves took me back into the woods where I found my-self working with trees. To give the short version here, is that in those woods I found the silence of soul that I craved. It was in this silence that I learned to listen to trees and the stories they were more then willing to share with one noisy as I used to be. Much could be written about trees, but let me just say that I started learning a new type of wood joinery (or might I go and say; living tree//branch joinery), along with the beauty of experiencing their natural art. Experiencing art, now there's a new one to think upon, till one will also need make use of their many senses, which will often 'make use' of the many more then five traditionally taught senses. Well enough said for now….and lets proceed on to working the wood.

*Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *

To give a better understanding of the piece of wood art I am bringing forth….known as KuroKongouseki and so I have decided to include some of the more unorthodox woodworking tools I am using at the moment on this piece. You may notice that the tools so far are all of the non-electrical form for working wood. Yes, when I originally took the tree down I did use a gasoline chainsaw, and then I did use the chainsaw to free hand cut this wood slab, but since then all my tools have been hand powered. Slowly over time I have started un-plugging my power tools, finding that now….the only tools that excite me any-more are of the hand powered type. While many in this day of woodworking have decided to move forward to more and bigger (better?) powered tools, I have by choice chosen to move back in time learning a new way of working the wood through un-conventional thought and technique. Slowly over time I have been giving away some of my smaller power tools and who knows but that yet in the future I shall be free of all those power tools that were used to malign the wood after my way of thinking. Again let me add here that for all woodworkers who use and want to acquire more power tools, I am in no-way making a judgment upon you as to good or bad….this is just my way and direction I am evolving into.

I have not posted many pictures of the more recent burn-in, except for that one photo at the start of this story and then I decided to show some of the tools I used to get the look above. First I made use of a larger model of a propane torch that I often use around here on the land….










….next there are the pair of dogs used to give a good all around burn. I can now move on….










….to my last set of tools used on the blackened wood slab. First you will see is the woolite scrubbie that is used to remove all excess carbon charcoal on the wood piece and then of course I use a good stiff and broken in brush to further clean the project. I might mention that there will come soon, a time when I will use a plugged in power tool of sorts….which is an electrical blower to further clean out and into the cracks of the wood. So you may also understand now that I am no-purist when it comes to working the wood….










….more to come:
KuroKongouseki
Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion
Phantom of My Woodworking Heart
WoodWorks

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]

Two of my other woodworking blogs:

http://frank.wordpress.com/
….and….
http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools.... *
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….at some point in my woodworking story,
> the point was made that i must create beyond,
> "beyond what" i heard my-self asking again until,
> "until the dreams you have be-come art" i perceived….
> 
> ….so much that i was more at the world's lost end of my-self,
> since all my be-ing up until then had be-come as un-perceived,
> works of art back then all included "other's" concept for wood,
> till the responsibility back then was all laid on my shoulders….
> 
> ….so much was my relief that came from sitting with wood,
> to understand the perceptions of wood as be-ing a player,
> creating art is the releasing of a work built first in-side,
> and as the art explains it-self i convert that out-side….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just to think upon an art-full creation is to give life into that object before you. In art there is no such thing as good or bad, as what is laid out before the eyes of the be-holders, is interpreted by their perceptual experience. Working with wood was first brought out from my need to convert wood into a cash product….and then there was the need to heat my castle. Supplying heat for my wood-stoves took me back into the woods where I found my-self working with trees. To give the short version here, is that in those woods I found the silence of soul that I craved. It was in this silence that I learned to listen to trees and the stories they were more then willing to share with one noisy as I used to be. Much could be written about trees, but let me just say that I started learning a new type of wood joinery (or might I go and say; living tree//branch joinery), along with the beauty of experiencing their natural art. Experiencing art, now there's a new one to think upon, till one will also need make use of their many senses, which will often 'make use' of the many more then five traditionally taught senses. Well enough said for now….and lets proceed on to working the wood.
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> To give a better understanding of the piece of wood art I am bringing forth….known as KuroKongouseki and so I have decided to include some of the more unorthodox woodworking tools I am using at the moment on this piece. You may notice that the tools so far are all of the non-electrical form for working wood. Yes, when I originally took the tree down I did use a gasoline chainsaw, and then I did use the chainsaw to free hand cut this wood slab, but since then all my tools have been hand powered. Slowly over time I have started un-plugging my power tools, finding that now….the only tools that excite me any-more are of the hand powered type. While many in this day of woodworking have decided to move forward to more and bigger (better?) powered tools, I have by choice chosen to move back in time learning a new way of working the wood through un-conventional thought and technique. Slowly over time I have been giving away some of my smaller power tools and who knows but that yet in the future I shall be free of all those power tools that were used to malign the wood after my way of thinking. Again let me add here that for all woodworkers who use and want to acquire more power tools, I am in no-way making a judgment upon you as to good or bad….this is just my way and direction I am evolving into.
> 
> I have not posted many pictures of the more recent burn-in, except for that one photo at the start of this story and then I decided to show some of the tools I used to get the look above. First I made use of a larger model of a propane torch that I often use around here on the land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….next there are the pair of dogs used to give a good all around burn. I can now move on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….to my last set of tools used on the blackened wood slab. First you will see is the woolite scrubbie that is used to remove all excess carbon charcoal on the wood piece and then of course I use a good stiff and broken in brush to further clean the project. I might mention that there will come soon, a time when I will use a plugged in power tool of sorts….which is an electrical blower to further clean out and into the cracks of the wood. So you may also understand now that I am no-purist when it comes to working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….more to come:
> KuroKongouseki
> Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion
> Phantom of My Woodworking Heart
> WoodWorks
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


..and of course, the best tool of all, is your imagination!

I'm liking that burned slab more and more. I'm starting to see where you are going with this and it does, indeed, look beautiful.

Burning as a tool of woodworking would have been a common tool from way back, as we've probably all seen people make bowls, spoons, canoes by burning the part of the wood away that isn't part of what you're making ( or even to cut the tree down in the first place).

So even the fire is your tool - whether we call it conventional or unconventional is a matter of point of view, isn't it? fire having been a far more conventional tool than probably anything else.


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools.... *
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….at some point in my woodworking story,
> the point was made that i must create beyond,
> "beyond what" i heard my-self asking again until,
> "until the dreams you have be-come art" i perceived….
> 
> ….so much that i was more at the world's lost end of my-self,
> since all my be-ing up until then had be-come as un-perceived,
> works of art back then all included "other's" concept for wood,
> till the responsibility back then was all laid on my shoulders….
> 
> ….so much was my relief that came from sitting with wood,
> to understand the perceptions of wood as be-ing a player,
> creating art is the releasing of a work built first in-side,
> and as the art explains it-self i convert that out-side….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just to think upon an art-full creation is to give life into that object before you. In art there is no such thing as good or bad, as what is laid out before the eyes of the be-holders, is interpreted by their perceptual experience. Working with wood was first brought out from my need to convert wood into a cash product….and then there was the need to heat my castle. Supplying heat for my wood-stoves took me back into the woods where I found my-self working with trees. To give the short version here, is that in those woods I found the silence of soul that I craved. It was in this silence that I learned to listen to trees and the stories they were more then willing to share with one noisy as I used to be. Much could be written about trees, but let me just say that I started learning a new type of wood joinery (or might I go and say; living tree//branch joinery), along with the beauty of experiencing their natural art. Experiencing art, now there's a new one to think upon, till one will also need make use of their many senses, which will often 'make use' of the many more then five traditionally taught senses. Well enough said for now….and lets proceed on to working the wood.
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> To give a better understanding of the piece of wood art I am bringing forth….known as KuroKongouseki and so I have decided to include some of the more unorthodox woodworking tools I am using at the moment on this piece. You may notice that the tools so far are all of the non-electrical form for working wood. Yes, when I originally took the tree down I did use a gasoline chainsaw, and then I did use the chainsaw to free hand cut this wood slab, but since then all my tools have been hand powered. Slowly over time I have started un-plugging my power tools, finding that now….the only tools that excite me any-more are of the hand powered type. While many in this day of woodworking have decided to move forward to more and bigger (better?) powered tools, I have by choice chosen to move back in time learning a new way of working the wood through un-conventional thought and technique. Slowly over time I have been giving away some of my smaller power tools and who knows but that yet in the future I shall be free of all those power tools that were used to malign the wood after my way of thinking. Again let me add here that for all woodworkers who use and want to acquire more power tools, I am in no-way making a judgment upon you as to good or bad….this is just my way and direction I am evolving into.
> 
> I have not posted many pictures of the more recent burn-in, except for that one photo at the start of this story and then I decided to show some of the tools I used to get the look above. First I made use of a larger model of a propane torch that I often use around here on the land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….next there are the pair of dogs used to give a good all around burn. I can now move on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….to my last set of tools used on the blackened wood slab. First you will see is the woolite scrubbie that is used to remove all excess carbon charcoal on the wood piece and then of course I use a good stiff and broken in brush to further clean the project. I might mention that there will come soon, a time when I will use a plugged in power tool of sorts….which is an electrical blower to further clean out and into the cracks of the wood. So you may also understand now that I am no-purist when it comes to working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….more to come:
> KuroKongouseki
> Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion
> Phantom of My Woodworking Heart
> WoodWorks
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hot stuff in the forest tonight


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools.... *
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….at some point in my woodworking story,
> the point was made that i must create beyond,
> "beyond what" i heard my-self asking again until,
> "until the dreams you have be-come art" i perceived….
> 
> ….so much that i was more at the world's lost end of my-self,
> since all my be-ing up until then had be-come as un-perceived,
> works of art back then all included "other's" concept for wood,
> till the responsibility back then was all laid on my shoulders….
> 
> ….so much was my relief that came from sitting with wood,
> to understand the perceptions of wood as be-ing a player,
> creating art is the releasing of a work built first in-side,
> and as the art explains it-self i convert that out-side….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just to think upon an art-full creation is to give life into that object before you. In art there is no such thing as good or bad, as what is laid out before the eyes of the be-holders, is interpreted by their perceptual experience. Working with wood was first brought out from my need to convert wood into a cash product….and then there was the need to heat my castle. Supplying heat for my wood-stoves took me back into the woods where I found my-self working with trees. To give the short version here, is that in those woods I found the silence of soul that I craved. It was in this silence that I learned to listen to trees and the stories they were more then willing to share with one noisy as I used to be. Much could be written about trees, but let me just say that I started learning a new type of wood joinery (or might I go and say; living tree//branch joinery), along with the beauty of experiencing their natural art. Experiencing art, now there's a new one to think upon, till one will also need make use of their many senses, which will often 'make use' of the many more then five traditionally taught senses. Well enough said for now….and lets proceed on to working the wood.
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> To give a better understanding of the piece of wood art I am bringing forth….known as KuroKongouseki and so I have decided to include some of the more unorthodox woodworking tools I am using at the moment on this piece. You may notice that the tools so far are all of the non-electrical form for working wood. Yes, when I originally took the tree down I did use a gasoline chainsaw, and then I did use the chainsaw to free hand cut this wood slab, but since then all my tools have been hand powered. Slowly over time I have started un-plugging my power tools, finding that now….the only tools that excite me any-more are of the hand powered type. While many in this day of woodworking have decided to move forward to more and bigger (better?) powered tools, I have by choice chosen to move back in time learning a new way of working the wood through un-conventional thought and technique. Slowly over time I have been giving away some of my smaller power tools and who knows but that yet in the future I shall be free of all those power tools that were used to malign the wood after my way of thinking. Again let me add here that for all woodworkers who use and want to acquire more power tools, I am in no-way making a judgment upon you as to good or bad….this is just my way and direction I am evolving into.
> 
> I have not posted many pictures of the more recent burn-in, except for that one photo at the start of this story and then I decided to show some of the tools I used to get the look above. First I made use of a larger model of a propane torch that I often use around here on the land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….next there are the pair of dogs used to give a good all around burn. I can now move on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….to my last set of tools used on the blackened wood slab. First you will see is the woolite scrubbie that is used to remove all excess carbon charcoal on the wood piece and then of course I use a good stiff and broken in brush to further clean the project. I might mention that there will come soon, a time when I will use a plugged in power tool of sorts….which is an electrical blower to further clean out and into the cracks of the wood. So you may also understand now that I am no-purist when it comes to working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….more to come:
> KuroKongouseki
> Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion
> Phantom of My Woodworking Heart
> WoodWorks
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Have propane, will burn… the color is awesome.. keep on keeping on…


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools.... *
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….at some point in my woodworking story,
> the point was made that i must create beyond,
> "beyond what" i heard my-self asking again until,
> "until the dreams you have be-come art" i perceived….
> 
> ….so much that i was more at the world's lost end of my-self,
> since all my be-ing up until then had be-come as un-perceived,
> works of art back then all included "other's" concept for wood,
> till the responsibility back then was all laid on my shoulders….
> 
> ….so much was my relief that came from sitting with wood,
> to understand the perceptions of wood as be-ing a player,
> creating art is the releasing of a work built first in-side,
> and as the art explains it-self i convert that out-side….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just to think upon an art-full creation is to give life into that object before you. In art there is no such thing as good or bad, as what is laid out before the eyes of the be-holders, is interpreted by their perceptual experience. Working with wood was first brought out from my need to convert wood into a cash product….and then there was the need to heat my castle. Supplying heat for my wood-stoves took me back into the woods where I found my-self working with trees. To give the short version here, is that in those woods I found the silence of soul that I craved. It was in this silence that I learned to listen to trees and the stories they were more then willing to share with one noisy as I used to be. Much could be written about trees, but let me just say that I started learning a new type of wood joinery (or might I go and say; living tree//branch joinery), along with the beauty of experiencing their natural art. Experiencing art, now there's a new one to think upon, till one will also need make use of their many senses, which will often 'make use' of the many more then five traditionally taught senses. Well enough said for now….and lets proceed on to working the wood.
> 
> *Unorthodox WoodWorking Tools…. *
> 
> To give a better understanding of the piece of wood art I am bringing forth….known as KuroKongouseki and so I have decided to include some of the more unorthodox woodworking tools I am using at the moment on this piece. You may notice that the tools so far are all of the non-electrical form for working wood. Yes, when I originally took the tree down I did use a gasoline chainsaw, and then I did use the chainsaw to free hand cut this wood slab, but since then all my tools have been hand powered. Slowly over time I have started un-plugging my power tools, finding that now….the only tools that excite me any-more are of the hand powered type. While many in this day of woodworking have decided to move forward to more and bigger (better?) powered tools, I have by choice chosen to move back in time learning a new way of working the wood through un-conventional thought and technique. Slowly over time I have been giving away some of my smaller power tools and who knows but that yet in the future I shall be free of all those power tools that were used to malign the wood after my way of thinking. Again let me add here that for all woodworkers who use and want to acquire more power tools, I am in no-way making a judgment upon you as to good or bad….this is just my way and direction I am evolving into.
> 
> I have not posted many pictures of the more recent burn-in, except for that one photo at the start of this story and then I decided to show some of the tools I used to get the look above. First I made use of a larger model of a propane torch that I often use around here on the land….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….next there are the pair of dogs used to give a good all around burn. I can now move on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….to my last set of tools used on the blackened wood slab. First you will see is the woolite scrubbie that is used to remove all excess carbon charcoal on the wood piece and then of course I use a good stiff and broken in brush to further clean the project. I might mention that there will come soon, a time when I will use a plugged in power tool of sorts….which is an electrical blower to further clean out and into the cracks of the wood. So you may also understand now that I am no-purist when it comes to working the wood….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….more to come:
> KuroKongouseki
> Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion
> Phantom of My Woodworking Heart
> WoodWorks
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> 
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> ….and….
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


--Steve; great point of contact//connect here! Imagination….ah the beauty of that word, reaching far into the depths of spirit….soul….soil….trees and out into the beyond's of space. Some-thing we all have, but some are afraid to admit to and therefore can-not make use of in their world. You are also right….what a great woodworking tool, I could//should go on and say; "with all thy wisdom and understanding, make use of imagination". I left 'fire' out to see if any-one reading would comment on 'fire as a woodworking tool'....thanks.

--thanks Jim

--Rob; might we also say; "Have propane, will burn…." and I will add; "with propane, wood can-not be profane?"'

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*WoodShop Tales Beyond*

*WoodShop Tales Beyond*










….two trees blowing in the wind,
a mighty forest surrounds these centennial's,
two loner's sending out their branching eaves,
many sentients come to waunder along the way….

….i was younger in those days that are behind,
one worker of wood leaves his shop for open space,
out here i am but the shadow of my own imagination,
my sentiments to those who can-not come out to play….

….two tree's,
two loner's,
many sentient's,
one worker of wood….

….if all my days were filled with such joy,
how could i suffer the contrition of such beauty,
my heart rejoices along the path full-filled out here,
let me sing once more before this shadow passes on….

….can a lover of wood ever see their passion at rest,
can one hewn from trees ever stop hewing the wood,
workshops and tools come and go but trees never fail,
i get lost in the abundance of a forest where i am found….

….two tree's,
two loner's,
many sentient's,
one worker of wood….

….two tree's upholding each other against wind shear, 
two loner's bracing together from the phantom's of one,
many sentient's coming out to dance in a forest's after-glow,
one worker of wood who has been here before to watch it all….

….forest shadows come now to lengthen upon my brow,
silence passes over-head as my sight in-deed is carven herein,
i am soon enough passed out-of-sight by the shadows of night,
ah yes in-deed a long night ahead back in the glow of my shop….

….two trees I have known,
two loners walk blindly on by,
many sentients tell these tales,
wood or worker inspires one….
--by *flp*

---------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]

Two of my other woodworking blogs:
http://frank.wordpress.com/
--and--
http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two trees blowing in the wind,
> a mighty forest surrounds these centennial's,
> two loner's sending out their branching eaves,
> many sentients come to waunder along the way….
> 
> ….i was younger in those days that are behind,
> one worker of wood leaves his shop for open space,
> out here i am but the shadow of my own imagination,
> my sentiments to those who can-not come out to play….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….if all my days were filled with such joy,
> how could i suffer the contrition of such beauty,
> my heart rejoices along the path full-filled out here,
> let me sing once more before this shadow passes on….
> 
> ….can a lover of wood ever see their passion at rest,
> can one hewn from trees ever stop hewing the wood,
> workshops and tools come and go but trees never fail,
> i get lost in the abundance of a forest where i am found….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….two tree's upholding each other against wind shear,
> two loner's bracing together from the phantom's of one,
> many sentient's coming out to dance in a forest's after-glow,
> one worker of wood who has been here before to watch it all….
> 
> ….forest shadows come now to lengthen upon my brow,
> silence passes over-head as my sight in-deed is carven herein,
> i am soon enough passed out-of-sight by the shadows of night,
> ah yes in-deed a long night ahead back in the glow of my shop….
> 
> ….two trees I have known,
> two loners walk blindly on by,
> many sentients tell these tales,
> wood or worker inspires one….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> --and--
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Fitting words for two old forest giants.


----------



## grizzman

frank said:


> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two trees blowing in the wind,
> a mighty forest surrounds these centennial's,
> two loner's sending out their branching eaves,
> many sentients come to waunder along the way….
> 
> ….i was younger in those days that are behind,
> one worker of wood leaves his shop for open space,
> out here i am but the shadow of my own imagination,
> my sentiments to those who can-not come out to play….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….if all my days were filled with such joy,
> how could i suffer the contrition of such beauty,
> my heart rejoices along the path full-filled out here,
> let me sing once more before this shadow passes on….
> 
> ….can a lover of wood ever see their passion at rest,
> can one hewn from trees ever stop hewing the wood,
> workshops and tools come and go but trees never fail,
> i get lost in the abundance of a forest where i am found….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….two tree's upholding each other against wind shear,
> two loner's bracing together from the phantom's of one,
> many sentient's coming out to dance in a forest's after-glow,
> one worker of wood who has been here before to watch it all….
> 
> ….forest shadows come now to lengthen upon my brow,
> silence passes over-head as my sight in-deed is carven herein,
> i am soon enough passed out-of-sight by the shadows of night,
> ah yes in-deed a long night ahead back in the glow of my shop….
> 
> ….two trees I have known,
> two loners walk blindly on by,
> many sentients tell these tales,
> wood or worker inspires one….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> --and--
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


thank you…...


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two trees blowing in the wind,
> a mighty forest surrounds these centennial's,
> two loner's sending out their branching eaves,
> many sentients come to waunder along the way….
> 
> ….i was younger in those days that are behind,
> one worker of wood leaves his shop for open space,
> out here i am but the shadow of my own imagination,
> my sentiments to those who can-not come out to play….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….if all my days were filled with such joy,
> how could i suffer the contrition of such beauty,
> my heart rejoices along the path full-filled out here,
> let me sing once more before this shadow passes on….
> 
> ….can a lover of wood ever see their passion at rest,
> can one hewn from trees ever stop hewing the wood,
> workshops and tools come and go but trees never fail,
> i get lost in the abundance of a forest where i am found….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….two tree's upholding each other against wind shear,
> two loner's bracing together from the phantom's of one,
> many sentient's coming out to dance in a forest's after-glow,
> one worker of wood who has been here before to watch it all….
> 
> ….forest shadows come now to lengthen upon my brow,
> silence passes over-head as my sight in-deed is carven herein,
> i am soon enough passed out-of-sight by the shadows of night,
> ah yes in-deed a long night ahead back in the glow of my shop….
> 
> ….two trees I have known,
> two loners walk blindly on by,
> many sentients tell these tales,
> wood or worker inspires one….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> --and--
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


A fitting tribute Frank. To yourself and your surroundings. God Bless Old Friend, mike


----------



## Rustic

frank said:


> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two trees blowing in the wind,
> a mighty forest surrounds these centennial's,
> two loner's sending out their branching eaves,
> many sentients come to waunder along the way….
> 
> ….i was younger in those days that are behind,
> one worker of wood leaves his shop for open space,
> out here i am but the shadow of my own imagination,
> my sentiments to those who can-not come out to play….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….if all my days were filled with such joy,
> how could i suffer the contrition of such beauty,
> my heart rejoices along the path full-filled out here,
> let me sing once more before this shadow passes on….
> 
> ….can a lover of wood ever see their passion at rest,
> can one hewn from trees ever stop hewing the wood,
> workshops and tools come and go but trees never fail,
> i get lost in the abundance of a forest where i am found….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….two tree's upholding each other against wind shear,
> two loner's bracing together from the phantom's of one,
> many sentient's coming out to dance in a forest's after-glow,
> one worker of wood who has been here before to watch it all….
> 
> ….forest shadows come now to lengthen upon my brow,
> silence passes over-head as my sight in-deed is carven herein,
> i am soon enough passed out-of-sight by the shadows of night,
> ah yes in-deed a long night ahead back in the glow of my shop….
> 
> ….two trees I have known,
> two loners walk blindly on by,
> many sentients tell these tales,
> wood or worker inspires one….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> --and--
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Wow


----------



## Ecocandle

frank said:


> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> *WoodShop Tales Beyond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….two trees blowing in the wind,
> a mighty forest surrounds these centennial's,
> two loner's sending out their branching eaves,
> many sentients come to waunder along the way….
> 
> ….i was younger in those days that are behind,
> one worker of wood leaves his shop for open space,
> out here i am but the shadow of my own imagination,
> my sentiments to those who can-not come out to play….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….if all my days were filled with such joy,
> how could i suffer the contrition of such beauty,
> my heart rejoices along the path full-filled out here,
> let me sing once more before this shadow passes on….
> 
> ….can a lover of wood ever see their passion at rest,
> can one hewn from trees ever stop hewing the wood,
> workshops and tools come and go but trees never fail,
> i get lost in the abundance of a forest where i am found….
> 
> ….two tree's,
> two loner's,
> many sentient's,
> one worker of wood….
> 
> ….two tree's upholding each other against wind shear,
> two loner's bracing together from the phantom's of one,
> many sentient's coming out to dance in a forest's after-glow,
> one worker of wood who has been here before to watch it all….
> 
> ….forest shadows come now to lengthen upon my brow,
> silence passes over-head as my sight in-deed is carven herein,
> i am soon enough passed out-of-sight by the shadows of night,
> ah yes in-deed a long night ahead back in the glow of my shop….
> 
> ….two trees I have known,
> two loners walk blindly on by,
> many sentients tell these tales,
> wood or worker inspires one….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Two of my other woodworking blogs:
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> --and--
> http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


That was a wonderful bit of poetry. I loved it. Well done!


----------



## Frank

*Turning A Page In Life*

*Turning A Page In Life….*










….can we define the moment that wood took hold, 
can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods, 
who can understand that time when light exposed pine, 
and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….

….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods, 
where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man, 
after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness, 
sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….

….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled, 
where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords, 
concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell, 
till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….

….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs, 
and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom, 
un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks, 
for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….

….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages, 
words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten, 
those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond, 
and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….

….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods, 
then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other, 
like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out, 
and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….

….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….

....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here, 
one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one, 
when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin', 
meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….

….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….

….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….

….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch, 
my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….

….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….

....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….

….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….

….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….

….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….

….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------














































Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## littlecope

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Beautiful thoughts and words, Frank. Thank You!


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,
I sensed this in your last post but was hoping beyond hope that I had misinterpreted your thoughts. My prayers are that your health recovers and you have countless more opportunities to work the wood. 
GODSPEED to you, my friend,

Lew


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank: I'm sorry to read of your health problems. I pray to our Lord Jesus Christ for a miraculous healing for you problems. My prayers are with you Brother, Come back as you are able.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


With tears bleary in my eyes I write these words to you. You know I've known of your sickness for a long time without you ever telling me, or anyone. I sensed it in your words and absence. I wrote to you offering my prayers of hope and love, and I respected your silence until your last letter you wrote. I kept my silence after that. You have always inspired me with your words because we shared a kinship of the quiteness and beauty of the outdoors. You helped me see beyond even that, the spiritual aspect of that beauty. May it sustain and hold you in this time of need. May God cure you of suffering and whisper gently in your ear that many friends are praying for and with you for your health and wellbeing. You are never alone my friend, My Phone # is 517-927-1378 and you can call me collect anytime. My email address is at the bottom of this post. God Bless and wrap you in his warmth. He is always there for comfort. Godspeed my Friend, Mike


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, thank you for sharing this post. I wish I could tell you what a profound influence you have been for me, personally, but words seem so insufficient. You certainly will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thank you Frank. At the east window this eve will burn a candle and I will wear a quite, humbled smile as I reread your words…


----------



## rtb

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, as one who has followed you from my first visit but never revealed himself, in my heart of hearts, I weep. I wish you peace, and will look for you in the trees. ralph


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Thanks for all your comments;
....and the power of your words each of you has put in!

Not much to say at this point, since at times I tend to be private hermit at rest with my-self. I'm really trying to not focus on my-self, since I'm still kickin' in my boots and hoping//believing in my better days ahead. Still have a lot of stories to tell and more songs to sing as I continue to fight this dragon that has come into my land.

If at times I seem to be going all black, well that's the 'dark days' that can come when-ever….and I will try to ride these out by my-self, but you need to know that this is where I am at during the moment….and sorry to say but sometimes my moments be-come days to weeks.

What I have learned is that many of us can have worse situations in life then where I am at….but then again I still curse this dragon that has invaded my woods. Also I might add that if any-one thinks that woodworking and my dis-ease don't fit in here, then just kindly let me know and I will disappear back into the landscape of my woods.

I am still kickin' and I'm not giving up….I will fight to win or loose and how can even that be since all 'just is'. If any should want more information, you can all-ways email me at: ' *[email protected]* '....

*….there's more on the picture then meets the eye… and it's better to burn out then to fade away! 
*
*NEIL YOUNG - Hey Hey My My Rotterdam 2009*






GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Turning A Page In Life*
> 
> *Turning A Page In Life….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….can we define the moment that wood took hold,
> can i fathom the canker i have be-come within my woods,
> who can understand that time when light exposed pine,
> and color bore witness to the heavens under which we lived….
> 
> ….i have walked in silence before the trees of these woods,
> where i shunned the teachings that came from noisy man,
> after all what is man but a creature of manifold knottiness,
> sent on his ways by the opinions he ply's daily in secret temples….
> 
> ….yes i even now re-member those temples in which i toiled,
> where night and day i was soiled by having to please the lords,
> concrete-asphalt-plastic-steel-all straight from depths of hell,
> till one day i saw my chance to break out of their guarded box….
> 
> ….i ran from the city being grate-full to escape their watch-dogs,
> and so i stumbled into the hands of the far north wood's kingdom,
> un-sure of the way that was laid be-fore me i came giving thanks,
> for-getting those things i left behind likened after an empty shell….
> 
> ….what i carried within me were words written long ago before the ages,
> words that the sages of yesterday spoke often but now lay for-gotten,
> those words were but my sense of timing in that i had aged beyond,
> and so out here in my woods i awakened to the singing of the trees….
> 
> ….if one wishes to hear the wisdom found in the forest of woods,
> then listen for the singing found where two trees rub each other,
> like when the wind is caressing two tall pines to bring their color out,
> and yet there is sadness from in knowing the price that was paid….
> 
> ….when i talk of singing the songs out in these woods of wood tales,
> then comes the stories that i gather from walking to and fro the land,
> and then the questions i have to ask and ponder are answered in time,
> can a man really live with-out a song or a story that makes up his life….
> 
> ....one thing i know is that fermented and stagnant tales just won't do here,
> one must rise each and every day and greet the day as if it be the only one,
> when my hands start working the wood more and more i can value the meanin',
> meanings at times like these get all gummed and sapped up till i move on….
> 
> ….in times as these i have learned that life is like one who is planning on wood,
> where-as i used to go about my planning by working on the 'push' stroke,
> i have now come to find that all my labors are much better when I use the 'pull',
> shavings now come across as more of a re-fined character in the wood i free….
> 
> ….and as i walk these ways that keep me in tune with the heart of wood and trees,
> i can hear the great spirit of the woods singing and calling me to come and feast,
> for there is feast for all those who can come and listen in silence to take back home,
> while back home in the freedom of my workshop i can once again sing a new song….
> 
> ….i have sang the songs where my imagination turned loose the actions of inspiration,
> but never have i had to fight a dis-ease of hepatikos re-membered such as faces me now,
> in times such as these the dark clouds overshadow my days and the demons watch,
> my hands are often silent and i feel as though i am losing my way in this great forest….
> 
> ….some come-some go-some appear-some disappear but i feel as though nonextant,
> too many things in my life right now and so I turn to my friends the trees who give hope,
> all i once held in esteem has since been removed and yes the lessons i now am learning,
> what matters most in life is not the battles i have won but more so the kindness i give….
> 
> ....even now beyond the pieces of wood art i sell i have started giving away my treasures,
> recently here i have deleted all my wood projects since why hold onto what is in my past,
> if i can-not create new of wood art then i shall be most happy in being free of all things,
> i am finding that my heart can stop clinging for more till now i learn to empathize life….
> 
> ….some-times in life one needs to stop and turn the page to start a-new writing their stories,
> stories and songs of the wood can be into new areas that give character and meanings,
> by giving away all these old tales i am found naked till i go out and clothe my-self again,
> but there again is the lie since who told i that he was naked but the feelings of dis-ease….
> 
> ….i came here to earth by a birth naked-naked i shall re-turn to my place of before birth,
> all my things i have gathered here i shall leave behind just as this dis-ease that stalks me,
> yes i shall still fight yet into the eyes of death that have no-power except the lie of self,
> the lie of self is the power of the illusion that i had a right to clothe my-self with things….
> 
> ….hope that i am not loosing any-one here but again i must take the time and turn a page,
> one can loose all things in life but let no-one come and take your songs and many stories,
> my songs give me a link with these woods and with the trees that whisper my name calling,
> i can give all i can to full-fill the needs of other's but that which i need is a cure beyond….
> 
> ….turn the page and go deep within the confines of what only you can see as emptiness,
> there one will find a way in their dark night of soul that can be the turning point in going on,
> i still work the wood and more often than naught i now find that the wood is workin' my way,
> this way of wood is one that i re-member as having chosen from before beginnings of time….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank:

Neil Young and his family lived in a little town in Ontario. I was friends with his his older brother, Neil was the younger brother. Their father was an Author and published a couple of books, They would go to Florida in the wintertime and they would leave their dog at our house and I'd take care of him.

When they came back, the dog would be returned to their home, When Neil caught Polio, then the family moved to the USA. I was then given the dog. I've not seen any of them since. (Except the dog)


----------



## Frank

*More on Sankyaku Uddo*

*More on Sankyaku Uddo*










….if i could count all my stories,
that have been re-corded as growth rings in trees,
what would soon come forth is how small of faith i am,
for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..

....it was one day back when that i walked into the forest of wood,
and oh the joy and pain that awaited me in my new found birth,
will i ever be able to express in part how my feelings felt back then,
the expresso drink that was mixed with my blood and wood sap….

....never can get enough of the singing of trees and their laughter,
these sons of the forest come alive in my in-grained imaginations,
that are soon carried forth in the worKings of 'wood art' i create,
our lives are but short spaces of breathing but wood art lives on eternal….
--by *flp*

---------------------------------------------------------------

A good place to start is with your own wood….(1) slab of cherry wood; (1) board of cherry wood; and (1) branch of white oak. Is there really any-thing more a worker of wood could ask for in life?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….if i could count all my stories,
> that have been re-corded as growth rings in trees,
> what would soon come forth is how small of faith i am,
> for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..
> 
> ....it was one day back when that i walked into the forest of wood,
> and oh the joy and pain that awaited me in my new found birth,
> will i ever be able to express in part how my feelings felt back then,
> the expresso drink that was mixed with my blood and wood sap….
> 
> ....never can get enough of the singing of trees and their laughter,
> these sons of the forest come alive in my in-grained imaginations,
> that are soon carried forth in the worKings of 'wood art' i create,
> our lives are but short spaces of breathing but wood art lives on eternal….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A good place to start is with your own wood….(1) slab of cherry wood; (1) board of cherry wood; and (1) branch of white oak. Is there really any-thing more a worker of wood could ask for in life?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


So thoughtful Frank, and awesome, I never get tired of your well thought out words. God Speed and God Bless, mike


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….if i could count all my stories,
> that have been re-corded as growth rings in trees,
> what would soon come forth is how small of faith i am,
> for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..
> 
> ....it was one day back when that i walked into the forest of wood,
> and oh the joy and pain that awaited me in my new found birth,
> will i ever be able to express in part how my feelings felt back then,
> the expresso drink that was mixed with my blood and wood sap….
> 
> ....never can get enough of the singing of trees and their laughter,
> these sons of the forest come alive in my in-grained imaginations,
> that are soon carried forth in the worKings of 'wood art' i create,
> our lives are but short spaces of breathing but wood art lives on eternal….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A good place to start is with your own wood….(1) slab of cherry wood; (1) board of cherry wood; and (1) branch of white oak. Is there really any-thing more a worker of wood could ask for in life?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


*for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..*
Your words will be carried with me today… Thank you


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….if i could count all my stories,
> that have been re-corded as growth rings in trees,
> what would soon come forth is how small of faith i am,
> for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..
> 
> ....it was one day back when that i walked into the forest of wood,
> and oh the joy and pain that awaited me in my new found birth,
> will i ever be able to express in part how my feelings felt back then,
> the expresso drink that was mixed with my blood and wood sap….
> 
> ....never can get enough of the singing of trees and their laughter,
> these sons of the forest come alive in my in-grained imaginations,
> that are soon carried forth in the worKings of 'wood art' i create,
> our lives are but short spaces of breathing but wood art lives on eternal….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A good place to start is with your own wood….(1) slab of cherry wood; (1) board of cherry wood; and (1) branch of white oak. Is there really any-thing more a worker of wood could ask for in life?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank: Always causing one to think deeply. and to find magic in our wood.


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….if i could count all my stories,
> that have been re-corded as growth rings in trees,
> what would soon come forth is how small of faith i am,
> for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..
> 
> ....it was one day back when that i walked into the forest of wood,
> and oh the joy and pain that awaited me in my new found birth,
> will i ever be able to express in part how my feelings felt back then,
> the expresso drink that was mixed with my blood and wood sap….
> 
> ....never can get enough of the singing of trees and their laughter,
> these sons of the forest come alive in my in-grained imaginations,
> that are soon carried forth in the worKings of 'wood art' i create,
> our lives are but short spaces of breathing but wood art lives on eternal….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A good place to start is with your own wood….(1) slab of cherry wood; (1) board of cherry wood; and (1) branch of white oak. Is there really any-thing more a worker of wood could ask for in life?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I looked at a wooden pallet today, 
tipped unceremoniously into a wooden box, 
teetering on edge, 
next to a wheelie bin.
Once free, then tortured and enslaved
Abandoned in a strange land.
So much pain.


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *More on Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….if i could count all my stories,
> that have been re-corded as growth rings in trees,
> what would soon come forth is how small of faith i am,
> for who am i to stand up equal too one white oak…..
> 
> ....it was one day back when that i walked into the forest of wood,
> and oh the joy and pain that awaited me in my new found birth,
> will i ever be able to express in part how my feelings felt back then,
> the expresso drink that was mixed with my blood and wood sap….
> 
> ....never can get enough of the singing of trees and their laughter,
> these sons of the forest come alive in my in-grained imaginations,
> that are soon carried forth in the worKings of 'wood art' i create,
> our lives are but short spaces of breathing but wood art lives on eternal….
> --by *flp*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A good place to start is with your own wood….(1) slab of cherry wood; (1) board of cherry wood; and (1) branch of white oak. Is there really any-thing more a worker of wood could ask for in life?
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Always love your words and photos…Thanks


----------



## Frank

*My Zone of Wood Art*

*My Zone of Wood Art*










….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.

I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.

Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.

Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.

….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….










….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….










….how far can you stretch your mind….










….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!










Than you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


*I like this one very much, Frank.*


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


...have a wondrous day my friend


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank: A jewel in the woods.


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


amen, Frank. Empty your mind of limitations and let it fill with possibilities. You are the true wood whisperer. Don't take that away from yourself.


----------



## PurpLev

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


fantastic post and piece Frank!


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….

Thank you, Frank, I needed this inspiration, today.

Lew


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hello;
....to the many who commented herein and to those just looking.

What can I say, the woods are my true home. I believe that some-where before the foundations of this earth were even laid, I must have chosen to come late as one born out of time….into a world that many today have not the time for. This past year has been hard on my body, mind and spirit….but it has been in these woods that surround me that my greatest source of healing is now coming forth. And who knows what tomorrow will bring for me….but one thing I have learned out there in the woods is the meaning of giving thanks. My thank-fullness now comes forth each and every morning when I arise and 'give thanks *in* all things' and this next one has been a hard lesson to learn….and that is 'to give thanks *for* all things'.

I had hoped to finish the above wood piece for an up-coming wood show this weekend, but now I will take the piece with me and work on it during the show demonstrating some finishing technics I use.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## OutPutter

frank said:


> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> *My Zone of Wood Art*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….art is the interpretation of what is before you, and therefore needs no-out-side influence to make it more then it is in this moment. The problem that many have with art is that it is all-ways regulated to some other plane of our existence, out-side the time-work of where we are now. Because the many see art as so 'other', these many lost souls to the world of art, will in-deed all-ways be seeking for art as if it is some-thing that is found in the so called great galleries of this world.
> 
> I have been around artists who can make those who come 'to pick their brains', feel as if they are not or beyond the world of art, but are in reality living within the zone of art that is all before them. This can be what I often talk about as the 'great awakening' and once an entity has participated in this moment, the seeking for art will be realized as what is before them. In times past I often separated my-self from my creator as if I was the creature of creation, which in turn only made me feel more separated and therefore I was running amuck in my world. This what I was taught from an early age….like when those (older and wiser?) told me it was time to grow up and so I needed to put away my colored pencils and get my head out of the sand or stop looking or dreaming of those far away clouds in the sky above. From where I now sit, I can only say that I am one within my creation and all that my eyes take in each and every new day are but my world of art. If one wants to go off on a tangent or even dares to….I might add that those….other's….I see daily in my world of art, are in-turn seeing me whether they are awakened or not as is, in their world of art.
> 
> Art is all about giving and therefore keeps no-score with the un-holy acts of taking. Recently (for a good year) with my conditions of dis-ease that had moved into my body, I had a hard time giving and therefore be-came more at home with taking….which in turn lead to a more self-i-nature, which in turn led me to forget about the world of art. My art-your art-all art is not about the conditions that we place upon it, whether by limitation, finitude, parochial viewing, freedom, un-fettered viewing, but is an out-ward explosion of what is in-side us. Art does not just happen because my circumstances are 'just right' this moment and neither is it found only in times of my suffering or times of re-joy-i-singing….as if art needs to be invited to work at it's owner's request. At times the artist will go through those dark nights of the soul, but there must needs to be a calling back to who I really am in my world of art….and for me that is in the playing fields, forests and water-ways where I am found in my zone of 'wood art'.
> 
> Working the wood for me is an epiphany of my discovery into the world (my world) of artistic muse. My limitations that I place on my-self are far below the un-limited possibilities that I can yet do. Last year at this time I was in a bad place concerning my body and health, and yet I had a wood show coming up, which I forced myself to go to rather than cancel. I remember thinking all during the show about my condition, would this be my last show (and I came to believing that it would be) due to limitations placed upon me now….and so in short this be-came a bad show (my worst show) for me. I now have a new show coming up this next weekend and I have replaced those self imposed limitations with thank-fullness and un-limited viewing into the possibilities of what can yet be….and with this type of attitude (remember that attitude is all about what be-comes altitude) I expect great altitude and response.
> --by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now if any would wonder or even want to wander around in-side my head as to where my wood words and wood art are found, I'm afraid they would be much disappointed as I can only say that all I am about comes first from the woods. Having left the city ages ago….and never looking back I soon learned a new form of working the wood. Back then I either lived in the city or worked in the city and all my woodworking was about lines….since every-where I looked there were those lines. Out here it finally hit me one day that I was never going to meet a tree with straight lines and that my attempts at mangling the wood to create perfect lines was in a since no-thing short of my attempting to pre-form an abortion on the tree//wood to prevent the birth of what was all-ready written therein called character. My ideas on working the wood changed as I started listening to the trees and wood, as they had much to say about how there character should look.
> 
> ….out here is where my inspiration comes from and much can be said for just forgetting the outside world and going into the woods….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….dreams are the works of the dream lords who sow the art, that after the art has been sown, are all-ways in place to those who will step out of their box and go work the wood to reap….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….how far can you stretch your mind….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….but then one could also say, how far can one empty their mind in order to see what is there for the; "who-so-ever let him come"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Hi Frank. I read sadness and regret that you had to become a taker instead of a giver. I've been there too. I learned that without the taker, there can be no giving. I learned that to allow another's giving into my life was to also give. I am the creature of the creator, the ultimate act of giving.

I wish you well,


----------



## Frank

*Wood Studies and....*

*Wood Studies and….*










….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
english decides to follow me around for a bit,
but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------

Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come 
my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again 
back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.

This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except 
to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills, 
I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.

Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;

Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Nice hopeful post Frank, sounds like spring has her fingers in ya and is pulling you along into the woodlot to look see hear feel and touch, to live, to search for more,...thank you kind friend.


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Looks like a great mouser Frank.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Spring, and you are in high spirits. Great news, Frank.

Is English a Calico cat?


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Living on the high desert trees are a luxury. ...but I go to the mountains during firewood collecting season and camp up there and cut wood. The stars are bright, the scent of the trees is enchanting and siting by the camp fire eating stew and smiling at what a great day it has been in the forest, with the trees and honest work. There is a relationship with nature and mankind that seems to come from deep within and brought back to the heart with each visit…
Frank, I read your words of your forest and I can almost feel your trees, thank you


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Greetings;

....Mike; I like that; "to look, see, hear, feel and touch" and one more that's much needed this time of year….smell. All the smells I pick up out here are green and full of delight.

....Karson; a mouser for sure. She's still young and is now practicing her talents on birds. Unsuccessful as of yet, but not for lack of trying….cats will be cats.

....Lew, good spirits and thanks….yes, she is a Calico.

....Kindlingmaker; good words there from one who knows and feels the spirit of the trees. What a delight it is to read your words….I could even read between the lines and glimpse into the story picture you have so painted.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


We will keep a eye out for your blog Frank.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Ah yes! The worker of wood snaps a pic of the walker of wood.. You have a good supply of wood right there in the picture.. Looking forward to the new series…. Thanks!


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Wood Studies and....*
> 
> *Wood Studies and….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood studies and stopping to take a break,
> english decides to follow me around for a bit,
> but soon discovers there's more to wood studies,
> that meets the eye of a feline in the grip of the moment….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Coming soon to a blog near you, a new word and wood story on the happenings that come
> my way, this time of the year while I am out in the woods riding, walking and once again
> back to one of my most favorite loves….chainsawing in the woods and fields where I play.
> 
> This study will be on what I call 'gathering mode' and takes place this time of the year while
> I am out in the woods. Before one can work the wood, one must go out and gather the wood
> in its natural place of habitat. Since I for the most part do not frequent lumber yards, except
> to acquire those pieces of wood that where it not for my eye, would be headed for pulp mills,
> I gather my own wood from my own forest and land.
> 
> Be sure and watch for 'Wood Gathering Mode' coming soon….and;
> 
> Title Page *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> Chapter 1; *Holes….Wood….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


....thank you a1Jim

....hello RobS; 
"worker of wood-walker of wood"....yes I do so enjoy your puns on words….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*

*Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*










….wood and hobbits have a way of drawing from each other, 
so enter in at this enclave and find your-self in an-other world, 
far from the streams of endless mind clutter that sucks one dry, 
till I pull my-self through a space bigger then meets the eye, 
this is where I am released into a world that knows no-boundaries, 
no-boundaries and therefore no-time restraints and one is free to wonder…. 
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

….ever so often one needs to gather.










Weather permitting, I look forward to this time of the year as a chance to get out-side of my confinements of the winter and find inspiration in the woods that so surround me. And so slowly over the course of the coming days and weeks, I start re-turning to those places that have been places of buried silence through-out the winter months. Some of these places I alone know of, some have been shared with wife when we both go out….and then there are those that I guard with deepest jealousy, that I would never reveal to an-other soul. And then there are also those near and far places that go beyond my neck of the woods, places I have found by just out walking on the prowl (on a Walkabout), plus the ones that I have put together by studying maps and reading in the old accounts of yesterday's seekers into the woods of New England.

Not being a techno freak out here in the woods and to the point of even shunning GPS systems, I prefer to go into the woods trusting on my honorable compass and the gut instincts of one who has long ago learned to listen to the woods. Not much is needed out here beyond sketch pad, a journal, a camera plus extra batteries, my jet boil, tea, water, nuts, and dried fruit. Just release me into the woods and my spirit soars to a place of no-boundaries, no-limits, and the future (my future) is caught up in the laughter of the now, as expressed by and in the woods. Gathering mode is a place where I never re-turn empty-minded, my mind is filled with all the opportunities of possibilities that exist within this space of time we call 'the now'. Gathering mode leads me into the fields of imagination, where inspiration is all-ways just around the next tree and my dreams are given by the ancients of the woods, to be received in thanks-giving and used in my visions of 'wood art'. Gathering mode requires no-computer and therefore draws not from the grids of a power backed society. Gathering mode needs no-books, no-cd's, no-videos and my camera is an-other machine which can often be turned off if I or the woods so desires a moment of threnody. Gathering mode produces riches and wealth that far exceeds all the monies and precious metals of this world, plus will in-turn create a state of health that draws upon the abundance of what is all around me….and mind you that this is being said by one who knows and lives with hepatic dis-ease on a daily and nightly basis. And for this writing which includes a place of high-lite//high-life, there is the re-turn to my workshop,where I can lay forth all my gathered treasures, while I start listening over time for these to start speaking of what their future destinies are to be-come in works of 'wood art'.

Much of what I have learned about working the wood, comes from my sittings and gazing upon the beauty of creation that is written in trees. How better to learn of wood joinery, then to take the time of silence and look with the eyes of a seer, into seeing the many joints of a tree along with it's branches….understanding their joinery and stress points, even why some have held intact and others have failed over their life-span. Do you want to understand wood finishes, then go and study the bark of different trees….those that are today still standing and also the ones now laying on the ground dead and rotting but still able to teach much. How about understanding the foundations of legs as found in benches, chairs and tables….then go and start by looking upon the young shoots in their early beginnings while following others as they grow into youth and the mature years, and then look upon the 'ancients' and how they have in turn are living their days upon the earth. Again joinery and how two woods go together while in-turn complimenting each other, look to the trees and see how they give way to each other and so in the end two trees be-come as one….and yes, this is both a magnificent sight and learning experience. Trees have taught me what I never could have learned by way of an-other or who I like to call 'noisy man' in all his synagogs (crematories) of dead learning….(does this statement offend you?) well then go and labor by what other's are willing to sell you, but in the end if one continues to aspirations of being a worker of wood, you will reject all that and go forth to learn from the real source as found in wood by trees.

Next I will admit//concede that if one has no-time for this type of wood learning, one is better to just be-come a clone of the taste of his//her choice….and just proceed to being a soaker of the quick fix. Learning in silence from the trees as they re-veal wood does take time and years, while not giving much to put on a resume and will over time not exactly make you fit in with the regular woodworking crowd, but at the same time it will not allow one to dry up with wood dreams and will also sustain one through-out the lean times. One of the saddest moments is what other woodworkers tell me when their quick fixed emotions of woodworking fail, their newly bought tools start to gather dust and then they tell me they're done with woodworking….moving on they say. So turning the page so to speak they often go off the wood working field in search off some-thing more along the lines of where they now are dreaming. I often talk of my wood dreams and how these dreams work along in the process with inspiration and coupled by imagination, but your dreams will never produce fruit until you can get your hands busy at working the wood. All one's dreams will in turn be-come as clouds with-out water….hot air, until the moment comes when your dreams give birth to legs….legs to stand upon and legs that give action to those hands that have been faineant, during those times you have spent in gathering mode. I can-not say enough about gathering mode, but what must needs come next is action on the part of the woodworker….that in-turn leads to those works of 'wood art' one needs to produce in order to not be-come stagnant. In my experience these times of work that come after gathering will also lead me to dis-connect from all outside influence. I will stop looking at wood creations created by other's, while also being care-full or guarded about what I read and talk about concerning the creation I am bringing forth. Even my wife knows that I'm not going to tell her much about what is going on, as I really do not want to hear other's opinions….and often I will un-plug from woodworking forums and go off into silence.

The idea I am trying to bring forth and paint a picture of here is that 'gathering mode' is where it all starts. Whether I am silent or speaking with words that have gripped my soul, is just the all and all of who I am. Visitors and clients who come here to see me often expect to be shown great wonders in my workshop, where they can sit around and chew on the fat of what's going on. Imagine their surprise when I tell them my workshop is just that 'my workshop', but if they really want to see where it all starts and where I live….then follow me into the woods. When these call me up wanting to come and visit, I express that they should wear comfortable casual or walking clothes along with some good boots and that I will include the food….though it will be vegetarian in essence, and yes cameras are allowed for all outside activity. My expressions of 'wood art' are learned from the woods and though I did live in that asphalt jungle of a past era, I want these customers to leave all that behind them while here and come into a new plane of understanding about where their work of art is coming from. These forest and woods that so surround me are my 'living wood art gallery' where the trees and animals know me, not as a hunter come to take their life….but as a 'gather' who comes to first gather understanding and then take with me what the ancients of trees have so passed on for my use. In the end where I started as a gather now be-comes a place where I once again am a harbinger of that to come.

Ramble-ramble-snap-and-fizzle, my how the words flow like those wood chips that come flying off the end of my chainsaw, till once again I know that this is what I came here for.

….a 'very good' place to start, and down there in the bottom right corner you will see a dark spot where we shall enter in at….










….and so I will leave us walking today, a path that goes into the woods as we go forth to meet some of my friends….










....to be continued:

*Wood Studies and….* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
Chapter 1; *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood and hobbits have a way of drawing from each other,
> so enter in at this enclave and find your-self in an-other world,
> far from the streams of endless mind clutter that sucks one dry,
> till I pull my-self through a space bigger then meets the eye,
> this is where I am released into a world that knows no-boundaries,
> no-boundaries and therefore no-time restraints and one is free to wonder….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….ever so often one needs to gather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather permitting, I look forward to this time of the year as a chance to get out-side of my confinements of the winter and find inspiration in the woods that so surround me. And so slowly over the course of the coming days and weeks, I start re-turning to those places that have been places of buried silence through-out the winter months. Some of these places I alone know of, some have been shared with wife when we both go out….and then there are those that I guard with deepest jealousy, that I would never reveal to an-other soul. And then there are also those near and far places that go beyond my neck of the woods, places I have found by just out walking on the prowl (on a Walkabout), plus the ones that I have put together by studying maps and reading in the old accounts of yesterday's seekers into the woods of New England.
> 
> Not being a techno freak out here in the woods and to the point of even shunning GPS systems, I prefer to go into the woods trusting on my honorable compass and the gut instincts of one who has long ago learned to listen to the woods. Not much is needed out here beyond sketch pad, a journal, a camera plus extra batteries, my jet boil, tea, water, nuts, and dried fruit. Just release me into the woods and my spirit soars to a place of no-boundaries, no-limits, and the future (my future) is caught up in the laughter of the now, as expressed by and in the woods. Gathering mode is a place where I never re-turn empty-minded, my mind is filled with all the opportunities of possibilities that exist within this space of time we call 'the now'. Gathering mode leads me into the fields of imagination, where inspiration is all-ways just around the next tree and my dreams are given by the ancients of the woods, to be received in thanks-giving and used in my visions of 'wood art'. Gathering mode requires no-computer and therefore draws not from the grids of a power backed society. Gathering mode needs no-books, no-cd's, no-videos and my camera is an-other machine which can often be turned off if I or the woods so desires a moment of threnody. Gathering mode produces riches and wealth that far exceeds all the monies and precious metals of this world, plus will in-turn create a state of health that draws upon the abundance of what is all around me….and mind you that this is being said by one who knows and lives with hepatic dis-ease on a daily and nightly basis. And for this writing which includes a place of high-lite//high-life, there is the re-turn to my workshop,where I can lay forth all my gathered treasures, while I start listening over time for these to start speaking of what their future destinies are to be-come in works of 'wood art'.
> 
> Much of what I have learned about working the wood, comes from my sittings and gazing upon the beauty of creation that is written in trees. How better to learn of wood joinery, then to take the time of silence and look with the eyes of a seer, into seeing the many joints of a tree along with it's branches….understanding their joinery and stress points, even why some have held intact and others have failed over their life-span. Do you want to understand wood finishes, then go and study the bark of different trees….those that are today still standing and also the ones now laying on the ground dead and rotting but still able to teach much. How about understanding the foundations of legs as found in benches, chairs and tables….then go and start by looking upon the young shoots in their early beginnings while following others as they grow into youth and the mature years, and then look upon the 'ancients' and how they have in turn are living their days upon the earth. Again joinery and how two woods go together while in-turn complimenting each other, look to the trees and see how they give way to each other and so in the end two trees be-come as one….and yes, this is both a magnificent sight and learning experience. Trees have taught me what I never could have learned by way of an-other or who I like to call 'noisy man' in all his synagogs (crematories) of dead learning….(does this statement offend you?) well then go and labor by what other's are willing to sell you, but in the end if one continues to aspirations of being a worker of wood, you will reject all that and go forth to learn from the real source as found in wood by trees.
> 
> Next I will admit//concede that if one has no-time for this type of wood learning, one is better to just be-come a clone of the taste of his//her choice….and just proceed to being a soaker of the quick fix. Learning in silence from the trees as they re-veal wood does take time and years, while not giving much to put on a resume and will over time not exactly make you fit in with the regular woodworking crowd, but at the same time it will not allow one to dry up with wood dreams and will also sustain one through-out the lean times. One of the saddest moments is what other woodworkers tell me when their quick fixed emotions of woodworking fail, their newly bought tools start to gather dust and then they tell me they're done with woodworking….moving on they say. So turning the page so to speak they often go off the wood working field in search off some-thing more along the lines of where they now are dreaming. I often talk of my wood dreams and how these dreams work along in the process with inspiration and coupled by imagination, but your dreams will never produce fruit until you can get your hands busy at working the wood. All one's dreams will in turn be-come as clouds with-out water….hot air, until the moment comes when your dreams give birth to legs….legs to stand upon and legs that give action to those hands that have been faineant, during those times you have spent in gathering mode. I can-not say enough about gathering mode, but what must needs come next is action on the part of the woodworker….that in-turn leads to those works of 'wood art' one needs to produce in order to not be-come stagnant. In my experience these times of work that come after gathering will also lead me to dis-connect from all outside influence. I will stop looking at wood creations created by other's, while also being care-full or guarded about what I read and talk about concerning the creation I am bringing forth. Even my wife knows that I'm not going to tell her much about what is going on, as I really do not want to hear other's opinions….and often I will un-plug from woodworking forums and go off into silence.
> 
> The idea I am trying to bring forth and paint a picture of here is that 'gathering mode' is where it all starts. Whether I am silent or speaking with words that have gripped my soul, is just the all and all of who I am. Visitors and clients who come here to see me often expect to be shown great wonders in my workshop, where they can sit around and chew on the fat of what's going on. Imagine their surprise when I tell them my workshop is just that 'my workshop', but if they really want to see where it all starts and where I live….then follow me into the woods. When these call me up wanting to come and visit, I express that they should wear comfortable casual or walking clothes along with some good boots and that I will include the food….though it will be vegetarian in essence, and yes cameras are allowed for all outside activity. My expressions of 'wood art' are learned from the woods and though I did live in that asphalt jungle of a past era, I want these customers to leave all that behind them while here and come into a new plane of understanding about where their work of art is coming from. These forest and woods that so surround me are my 'living wood art gallery' where the trees and animals know me, not as a hunter come to take their life….but as a 'gather' who comes to first gather understanding and then take with me what the ancients of trees have so passed on for my use. In the end where I started as a gather now be-comes a place where I once again am a harbinger of that to come.
> 
> Ramble-ramble-snap-and-fizzle, my how the words flow like those wood chips that come flying off the end of my chainsaw, till once again I know that this is what I came here for.
> 
> ….a 'very good' place to start, and down there in the bottom right corner you will see a dark spot where we shall enter in at….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave us walking today, a path that goes into the woods as we go forth to meet some of my friends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and….* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Chapter 1; *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


*'noisy man' in all his synagogs (crematories) of dead learning….(does this statement offend you?)*

If you wish to see The Creator and all His glory, step out into the woods and open your eyes. His hand is all around you.

I'm walking right behind you, Frank.

Lew


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood and hobbits have a way of drawing from each other,
> so enter in at this enclave and find your-self in an-other world,
> far from the streams of endless mind clutter that sucks one dry,
> till I pull my-self through a space bigger then meets the eye,
> this is where I am released into a world that knows no-boundaries,
> no-boundaries and therefore no-time restraints and one is free to wonder….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….ever so often one needs to gather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather permitting, I look forward to this time of the year as a chance to get out-side of my confinements of the winter and find inspiration in the woods that so surround me. And so slowly over the course of the coming days and weeks, I start re-turning to those places that have been places of buried silence through-out the winter months. Some of these places I alone know of, some have been shared with wife when we both go out….and then there are those that I guard with deepest jealousy, that I would never reveal to an-other soul. And then there are also those near and far places that go beyond my neck of the woods, places I have found by just out walking on the prowl (on a Walkabout), plus the ones that I have put together by studying maps and reading in the old accounts of yesterday's seekers into the woods of New England.
> 
> Not being a techno freak out here in the woods and to the point of even shunning GPS systems, I prefer to go into the woods trusting on my honorable compass and the gut instincts of one who has long ago learned to listen to the woods. Not much is needed out here beyond sketch pad, a journal, a camera plus extra batteries, my jet boil, tea, water, nuts, and dried fruit. Just release me into the woods and my spirit soars to a place of no-boundaries, no-limits, and the future (my future) is caught up in the laughter of the now, as expressed by and in the woods. Gathering mode is a place where I never re-turn empty-minded, my mind is filled with all the opportunities of possibilities that exist within this space of time we call 'the now'. Gathering mode leads me into the fields of imagination, where inspiration is all-ways just around the next tree and my dreams are given by the ancients of the woods, to be received in thanks-giving and used in my visions of 'wood art'. Gathering mode requires no-computer and therefore draws not from the grids of a power backed society. Gathering mode needs no-books, no-cd's, no-videos and my camera is an-other machine which can often be turned off if I or the woods so desires a moment of threnody. Gathering mode produces riches and wealth that far exceeds all the monies and precious metals of this world, plus will in-turn create a state of health that draws upon the abundance of what is all around me….and mind you that this is being said by one who knows and lives with hepatic dis-ease on a daily and nightly basis. And for this writing which includes a place of high-lite//high-life, there is the re-turn to my workshop,where I can lay forth all my gathered treasures, while I start listening over time for these to start speaking of what their future destinies are to be-come in works of 'wood art'.
> 
> Much of what I have learned about working the wood, comes from my sittings and gazing upon the beauty of creation that is written in trees. How better to learn of wood joinery, then to take the time of silence and look with the eyes of a seer, into seeing the many joints of a tree along with it's branches….understanding their joinery and stress points, even why some have held intact and others have failed over their life-span. Do you want to understand wood finishes, then go and study the bark of different trees….those that are today still standing and also the ones now laying on the ground dead and rotting but still able to teach much. How about understanding the foundations of legs as found in benches, chairs and tables….then go and start by looking upon the young shoots in their early beginnings while following others as they grow into youth and the mature years, and then look upon the 'ancients' and how they have in turn are living their days upon the earth. Again joinery and how two woods go together while in-turn complimenting each other, look to the trees and see how they give way to each other and so in the end two trees be-come as one….and yes, this is both a magnificent sight and learning experience. Trees have taught me what I never could have learned by way of an-other or who I like to call 'noisy man' in all his synagogs (crematories) of dead learning….(does this statement offend you?) well then go and labor by what other's are willing to sell you, but in the end if one continues to aspirations of being a worker of wood, you will reject all that and go forth to learn from the real source as found in wood by trees.
> 
> Next I will admit//concede that if one has no-time for this type of wood learning, one is better to just be-come a clone of the taste of his//her choice….and just proceed to being a soaker of the quick fix. Learning in silence from the trees as they re-veal wood does take time and years, while not giving much to put on a resume and will over time not exactly make you fit in with the regular woodworking crowd, but at the same time it will not allow one to dry up with wood dreams and will also sustain one through-out the lean times. One of the saddest moments is what other woodworkers tell me when their quick fixed emotions of woodworking fail, their newly bought tools start to gather dust and then they tell me they're done with woodworking….moving on they say. So turning the page so to speak they often go off the wood working field in search off some-thing more along the lines of where they now are dreaming. I often talk of my wood dreams and how these dreams work along in the process with inspiration and coupled by imagination, but your dreams will never produce fruit until you can get your hands busy at working the wood. All one's dreams will in turn be-come as clouds with-out water….hot air, until the moment comes when your dreams give birth to legs….legs to stand upon and legs that give action to those hands that have been faineant, during those times you have spent in gathering mode. I can-not say enough about gathering mode, but what must needs come next is action on the part of the woodworker….that in-turn leads to those works of 'wood art' one needs to produce in order to not be-come stagnant. In my experience these times of work that come after gathering will also lead me to dis-connect from all outside influence. I will stop looking at wood creations created by other's, while also being care-full or guarded about what I read and talk about concerning the creation I am bringing forth. Even my wife knows that I'm not going to tell her much about what is going on, as I really do not want to hear other's opinions….and often I will un-plug from woodworking forums and go off into silence.
> 
> The idea I am trying to bring forth and paint a picture of here is that 'gathering mode' is where it all starts. Whether I am silent or speaking with words that have gripped my soul, is just the all and all of who I am. Visitors and clients who come here to see me often expect to be shown great wonders in my workshop, where they can sit around and chew on the fat of what's going on. Imagine their surprise when I tell them my workshop is just that 'my workshop', but if they really want to see where it all starts and where I live….then follow me into the woods. When these call me up wanting to come and visit, I express that they should wear comfortable casual or walking clothes along with some good boots and that I will include the food….though it will be vegetarian in essence, and yes cameras are allowed for all outside activity. My expressions of 'wood art' are learned from the woods and though I did live in that asphalt jungle of a past era, I want these customers to leave all that behind them while here and come into a new plane of understanding about where their work of art is coming from. These forest and woods that so surround me are my 'living wood art gallery' where the trees and animals know me, not as a hunter come to take their life….but as a 'gather' who comes to first gather understanding and then take with me what the ancients of trees have so passed on for my use. In the end where I started as a gather now be-comes a place where I once again am a harbinger of that to come.
> 
> Ramble-ramble-snap-and-fizzle, my how the words flow like those wood chips that come flying off the end of my chainsaw, till once again I know that this is what I came here for.
> 
> ….a 'very good' place to start, and down there in the bottom right corner you will see a dark spot where we shall enter in at….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave us walking today, a path that goes into the woods as we go forth to meet some of my friends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and….* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Chapter 1; *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Wonderful read Frank. Total understanding of the forest through your eyes. If only I had a small portion of that knowledge. Just perfect reading. Like reading Jack London. Thank you and God Bless my Friend. mike


----------



## flintbone

frank said:


> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood and hobbits have a way of drawing from each other,
> so enter in at this enclave and find your-self in an-other world,
> far from the streams of endless mind clutter that sucks one dry,
> till I pull my-self through a space bigger then meets the eye,
> this is where I am released into a world that knows no-boundaries,
> no-boundaries and therefore no-time restraints and one is free to wonder….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….ever so often one needs to gather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather permitting, I look forward to this time of the year as a chance to get out-side of my confinements of the winter and find inspiration in the woods that so surround me. And so slowly over the course of the coming days and weeks, I start re-turning to those places that have been places of buried silence through-out the winter months. Some of these places I alone know of, some have been shared with wife when we both go out….and then there are those that I guard with deepest jealousy, that I would never reveal to an-other soul. And then there are also those near and far places that go beyond my neck of the woods, places I have found by just out walking on the prowl (on a Walkabout), plus the ones that I have put together by studying maps and reading in the old accounts of yesterday's seekers into the woods of New England.
> 
> Not being a techno freak out here in the woods and to the point of even shunning GPS systems, I prefer to go into the woods trusting on my honorable compass and the gut instincts of one who has long ago learned to listen to the woods. Not much is needed out here beyond sketch pad, a journal, a camera plus extra batteries, my jet boil, tea, water, nuts, and dried fruit. Just release me into the woods and my spirit soars to a place of no-boundaries, no-limits, and the future (my future) is caught up in the laughter of the now, as expressed by and in the woods. Gathering mode is a place where I never re-turn empty-minded, my mind is filled with all the opportunities of possibilities that exist within this space of time we call 'the now'. Gathering mode leads me into the fields of imagination, where inspiration is all-ways just around the next tree and my dreams are given by the ancients of the woods, to be received in thanks-giving and used in my visions of 'wood art'. Gathering mode requires no-computer and therefore draws not from the grids of a power backed society. Gathering mode needs no-books, no-cd's, no-videos and my camera is an-other machine which can often be turned off if I or the woods so desires a moment of threnody. Gathering mode produces riches and wealth that far exceeds all the monies and precious metals of this world, plus will in-turn create a state of health that draws upon the abundance of what is all around me….and mind you that this is being said by one who knows and lives with hepatic dis-ease on a daily and nightly basis. And for this writing which includes a place of high-lite//high-life, there is the re-turn to my workshop,where I can lay forth all my gathered treasures, while I start listening over time for these to start speaking of what their future destinies are to be-come in works of 'wood art'.
> 
> Much of what I have learned about working the wood, comes from my sittings and gazing upon the beauty of creation that is written in trees. How better to learn of wood joinery, then to take the time of silence and look with the eyes of a seer, into seeing the many joints of a tree along with it's branches….understanding their joinery and stress points, even why some have held intact and others have failed over their life-span. Do you want to understand wood finishes, then go and study the bark of different trees….those that are today still standing and also the ones now laying on the ground dead and rotting but still able to teach much. How about understanding the foundations of legs as found in benches, chairs and tables….then go and start by looking upon the young shoots in their early beginnings while following others as they grow into youth and the mature years, and then look upon the 'ancients' and how they have in turn are living their days upon the earth. Again joinery and how two woods go together while in-turn complimenting each other, look to the trees and see how they give way to each other and so in the end two trees be-come as one….and yes, this is both a magnificent sight and learning experience. Trees have taught me what I never could have learned by way of an-other or who I like to call 'noisy man' in all his synagogs (crematories) of dead learning….(does this statement offend you?) well then go and labor by what other's are willing to sell you, but in the end if one continues to aspirations of being a worker of wood, you will reject all that and go forth to learn from the real source as found in wood by trees.
> 
> Next I will admit//concede that if one has no-time for this type of wood learning, one is better to just be-come a clone of the taste of his//her choice….and just proceed to being a soaker of the quick fix. Learning in silence from the trees as they re-veal wood does take time and years, while not giving much to put on a resume and will over time not exactly make you fit in with the regular woodworking crowd, but at the same time it will not allow one to dry up with wood dreams and will also sustain one through-out the lean times. One of the saddest moments is what other woodworkers tell me when their quick fixed emotions of woodworking fail, their newly bought tools start to gather dust and then they tell me they're done with woodworking….moving on they say. So turning the page so to speak they often go off the wood working field in search off some-thing more along the lines of where they now are dreaming. I often talk of my wood dreams and how these dreams work along in the process with inspiration and coupled by imagination, but your dreams will never produce fruit until you can get your hands busy at working the wood. All one's dreams will in turn be-come as clouds with-out water….hot air, until the moment comes when your dreams give birth to legs….legs to stand upon and legs that give action to those hands that have been faineant, during those times you have spent in gathering mode. I can-not say enough about gathering mode, but what must needs come next is action on the part of the woodworker….that in-turn leads to those works of 'wood art' one needs to produce in order to not be-come stagnant. In my experience these times of work that come after gathering will also lead me to dis-connect from all outside influence. I will stop looking at wood creations created by other's, while also being care-full or guarded about what I read and talk about concerning the creation I am bringing forth. Even my wife knows that I'm not going to tell her much about what is going on, as I really do not want to hear other's opinions….and often I will un-plug from woodworking forums and go off into silence.
> 
> The idea I am trying to bring forth and paint a picture of here is that 'gathering mode' is where it all starts. Whether I am silent or speaking with words that have gripped my soul, is just the all and all of who I am. Visitors and clients who come here to see me often expect to be shown great wonders in my workshop, where they can sit around and chew on the fat of what's going on. Imagine their surprise when I tell them my workshop is just that 'my workshop', but if they really want to see where it all starts and where I live….then follow me into the woods. When these call me up wanting to come and visit, I express that they should wear comfortable casual or walking clothes along with some good boots and that I will include the food….though it will be vegetarian in essence, and yes cameras are allowed for all outside activity. My expressions of 'wood art' are learned from the woods and though I did live in that asphalt jungle of a past era, I want these customers to leave all that behind them while here and come into a new plane of understanding about where their work of art is coming from. These forest and woods that so surround me are my 'living wood art gallery' where the trees and animals know me, not as a hunter come to take their life….but as a 'gather' who comes to first gather understanding and then take with me what the ancients of trees have so passed on for my use. In the end where I started as a gather now be-comes a place where I once again am a harbinger of that to come.
> 
> Ramble-ramble-snap-and-fizzle, my how the words flow like those wood chips that come flying off the end of my chainsaw, till once again I know that this is what I came here for.
> 
> ….a 'very good' place to start, and down there in the bottom right corner you will see a dark spot where we shall enter in at….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave us walking today, a path that goes into the woods as we go forth to meet some of my friends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and….* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Chapter 1; *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Good stuff Frank. You made me feel as if I were there also.


----------



## littlecope

frank said:


> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood and hobbits have a way of drawing from each other,
> so enter in at this enclave and find your-self in an-other world,
> far from the streams of endless mind clutter that sucks one dry,
> till I pull my-self through a space bigger then meets the eye,
> this is where I am released into a world that knows no-boundaries,
> no-boundaries and therefore no-time restraints and one is free to wonder….
> -by *flp*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….ever so often one needs to gather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather permitting, I look forward to this time of the year as a chance to get out-side of my confinements of the winter and find inspiration in the woods that so surround me. And so slowly over the course of the coming days and weeks, I start re-turning to those places that have been places of buried silence through-out the winter months. Some of these places I alone know of, some have been shared with wife when we both go out….and then there are those that I guard with deepest jealousy, that I would never reveal to an-other soul. And then there are also those near and far places that go beyond my neck of the woods, places I have found by just out walking on the prowl (on a Walkabout), plus the ones that I have put together by studying maps and reading in the old accounts of yesterday's seekers into the woods of New England.
> 
> Not being a techno freak out here in the woods and to the point of even shunning GPS systems, I prefer to go into the woods trusting on my honorable compass and the gut instincts of one who has long ago learned to listen to the woods. Not much is needed out here beyond sketch pad, a journal, a camera plus extra batteries, my jet boil, tea, water, nuts, and dried fruit. Just release me into the woods and my spirit soars to a place of no-boundaries, no-limits, and the future (my future) is caught up in the laughter of the now, as expressed by and in the woods. Gathering mode is a place where I never re-turn empty-minded, my mind is filled with all the opportunities of possibilities that exist within this space of time we call 'the now'. Gathering mode leads me into the fields of imagination, where inspiration is all-ways just around the next tree and my dreams are given by the ancients of the woods, to be received in thanks-giving and used in my visions of 'wood art'. Gathering mode requires no-computer and therefore draws not from the grids of a power backed society. Gathering mode needs no-books, no-cd's, no-videos and my camera is an-other machine which can often be turned off if I or the woods so desires a moment of threnody. Gathering mode produces riches and wealth that far exceeds all the monies and precious metals of this world, plus will in-turn create a state of health that draws upon the abundance of what is all around me….and mind you that this is being said by one who knows and lives with hepatic dis-ease on a daily and nightly basis. And for this writing which includes a place of high-lite//high-life, there is the re-turn to my workshop,where I can lay forth all my gathered treasures, while I start listening over time for these to start speaking of what their future destinies are to be-come in works of 'wood art'.
> 
> Much of what I have learned about working the wood, comes from my sittings and gazing upon the beauty of creation that is written in trees. How better to learn of wood joinery, then to take the time of silence and look with the eyes of a seer, into seeing the many joints of a tree along with it's branches….understanding their joinery and stress points, even why some have held intact and others have failed over their life-span. Do you want to understand wood finishes, then go and study the bark of different trees….those that are today still standing and also the ones now laying on the ground dead and rotting but still able to teach much. How about understanding the foundations of legs as found in benches, chairs and tables….then go and start by looking upon the young shoots in their early beginnings while following others as they grow into youth and the mature years, and then look upon the 'ancients' and how they have in turn are living their days upon the earth. Again joinery and how two woods go together while in-turn complimenting each other, look to the trees and see how they give way to each other and so in the end two trees be-come as one….and yes, this is both a magnificent sight and learning experience. Trees have taught me what I never could have learned by way of an-other or who I like to call 'noisy man' in all his synagogs (crematories) of dead learning….(does this statement offend you?) well then go and labor by what other's are willing to sell you, but in the end if one continues to aspirations of being a worker of wood, you will reject all that and go forth to learn from the real source as found in wood by trees.
> 
> Next I will admit//concede that if one has no-time for this type of wood learning, one is better to just be-come a clone of the taste of his//her choice….and just proceed to being a soaker of the quick fix. Learning in silence from the trees as they re-veal wood does take time and years, while not giving much to put on a resume and will over time not exactly make you fit in with the regular woodworking crowd, but at the same time it will not allow one to dry up with wood dreams and will also sustain one through-out the lean times. One of the saddest moments is what other woodworkers tell me when their quick fixed emotions of woodworking fail, their newly bought tools start to gather dust and then they tell me they're done with woodworking….moving on they say. So turning the page so to speak they often go off the wood working field in search off some-thing more along the lines of where they now are dreaming. I often talk of my wood dreams and how these dreams work along in the process with inspiration and coupled by imagination, but your dreams will never produce fruit until you can get your hands busy at working the wood. All one's dreams will in turn be-come as clouds with-out water….hot air, until the moment comes when your dreams give birth to legs….legs to stand upon and legs that give action to those hands that have been faineant, during those times you have spent in gathering mode. I can-not say enough about gathering mode, but what must needs come next is action on the part of the woodworker….that in-turn leads to those works of 'wood art' one needs to produce in order to not be-come stagnant. In my experience these times of work that come after gathering will also lead me to dis-connect from all outside influence. I will stop looking at wood creations created by other's, while also being care-full or guarded about what I read and talk about concerning the creation I am bringing forth. Even my wife knows that I'm not going to tell her much about what is going on, as I really do not want to hear other's opinions….and often I will un-plug from woodworking forums and go off into silence.
> 
> The idea I am trying to bring forth and paint a picture of here is that 'gathering mode' is where it all starts. Whether I am silent or speaking with words that have gripped my soul, is just the all and all of who I am. Visitors and clients who come here to see me often expect to be shown great wonders in my workshop, where they can sit around and chew on the fat of what's going on. Imagine their surprise when I tell them my workshop is just that 'my workshop', but if they really want to see where it all starts and where I live….then follow me into the woods. When these call me up wanting to come and visit, I express that they should wear comfortable casual or walking clothes along with some good boots and that I will include the food….though it will be vegetarian in essence, and yes cameras are allowed for all outside activity. My expressions of 'wood art' are learned from the woods and though I did live in that asphalt jungle of a past era, I want these customers to leave all that behind them while here and come into a new plane of understanding about where their work of art is coming from. These forest and woods that so surround me are my 'living wood art gallery' where the trees and animals know me, not as a hunter come to take their life….but as a 'gather' who comes to first gather understanding and then take with me what the ancients of trees have so passed on for my use. In the end where I started as a gather now be-comes a place where I once again am a harbinger of that to come.
> 
> Ramble-ramble-snap-and-fizzle, my how the words flow like those wood chips that come flying off the end of my chainsaw, till once again I know that this is what I came here for.
> 
> ….a 'very good' place to start, and down there in the bottom right corner you will see a dark spot where we shall enter in at….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so I will leave us walking today, a path that goes into the woods as we go forth to meet some of my friends….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and….* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Chapter 1; *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15153
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank, you've got a gift and it is you who are the treasure, my Friend…


----------



## Frank

*Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*

*Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*

I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.

I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.

The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.

The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:

….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….










….one wood hole I used yesterday….










….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….










….in times of spring I find holes….










….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….










….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….










….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….










….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….










….hole in the woods looking out….










….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….










….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….










….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….










….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…










….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….










….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….










….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….










….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….










….holes invite enchantment….










….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….










….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….










….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….










….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….









….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….










….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….










….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….










….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….










….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.










Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?

....to be continued:

*Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127

Thank you.
Godspeed,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Now that is a holie story.

Very nice Frank.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


As always, your thoughts and ideas show your gifts of artistry and imagination. Thanks for the inspiration. The photos take this blog to a "hole" different level.


----------



## Bearpie

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


I must say I'm impressed with your perspective on picture taking. All the pictures are very lovely and you could easily make a book of pictures with them. Thanks! I have a fascination with unusual mailboxes however I don't take pictures of them, I should.

Erwin Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Frank,
This puts a "hole" new perspective on things. Sorry…..

Beautiful pictures.

Lew


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


....and as I all-ways say, a blog story without photos….*never happened*!

Karson; ...."a holie story" ....and
Scott; ...."a hole different level"....and
Lew; ...."hole new perspective…."these are all in-deed 'very good' acts of pun playing, (definition of a pun….*WordPlaying*) which shows how you all have put some thought into the comments….like 'hole-ness' for my soul.

Bearpie; ....let me well-come you here and may you please feel free to stop by any-time.

If any should want or feel the need to post some 'wood hole' photos of their own….feel free to add to my list.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


Being a photographer of sort for many years and seeing your photos and how you have captured the moments… You really are a multifacited artist and one that can SEE!


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Holes....WoodWorking....and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> *Holes….WoodWorking….and Wood Gathering Mode*
> 
> I've been thinking lately about 'holes' and how they are used in my working of the 'wood'. I had not noticed this trend until I started reviewing my photos here at LJ's over the years. What seems to be coming out of this endeavor is that I use these holes as a point of ingress into my world of 'wood art'.
> 
> I have all-ways talked about boxes and the need to get out of your box, so that one can be free to see-touch-feel-(and there is a difference, we first touch and then if the object of our touching is pleasant, we next proceed to feel)-smell-hear-taste-talk and out in the woods I will often talk and sing amongst the trees. This activity allows us to create first in our head and then in the wood it-self. That was until most recently when I realized that no-one can ever get out of their box, till the cover of the box has been un-veiled. Boxes are all around us and does one ever truly live outside their box//boxes, or are for-ever exchanging one box for a bigger box? Houses, cars, trucks, factories, the woods, stores, our daily news shows, the internet along with it's web sites, thinking, religion, politics, marriage,....our woodworking and our wood shops….etc. All of these and all the more will and can be-come dead boxes where people just live and die full-fill their roll playing….until one-day the lid of their box is re-moved or un-veiled. All the world is a box….as I once removed the box of my wood shop and so exchanged it for a bigger box that was 360 degrees out-side, only to find I had just moved to a bigger box.
> 
> The holes that I find come in all four of the seasons and are a means of un-veiling, so that I might enter in-to a place where I am free to dream of the splendiferous accomplishments of working the wood, that will turn-out my 'wood art'.
> 
> The following are just some of the holes that I have recorded here at LJ's during my years of blogging….and yes, I'm sure that I have still missed many of them….:
> 
> ….a new one taken yesterday (2010-04-14) that celebrates spring and it's coming. This one is taken from in-side my kayak which I also use as an-other vehicle for and during 'wood gathering mode'. I could tell stories so many of all the wood I have gathered over the years using a kayak and canoe and yes many of those stories I have re-corded here at LJ. All-ways looking for holes and so I enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….one wood hole I used yesterday….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….remember to all-ways look up, there's all-ways a special hole in the trees….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….in times of spring I find holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this one was actually taken at the end of summer and getting reading for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….again….towards the end of summer and watching for fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….is there a hole here, ah yes, the top of Mt. Washington….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I found//find a hole in a wood piece in my wood shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….hole in the woods looking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….summer holes in the White Mountains, giving time to stop, relax and meditate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole above my wood shop (this actually is where I store and dry lumber) that often calls me to come and sit in silence….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a winter time hole that was a place of un-veiling….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….driving up north with fall approaching I find a hole at the end of a covered bridge.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….yes there is a hole right there in the center of the young pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….I even create holes as in this piece of walnut….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….for 'things' that need to fill those holes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….some-times I even play with giving holes some extra color….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes invite enchantment….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes as found in the trunks of rotted trees that be-come homes for wasp nests….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….holes that invite me to look out as I sit in one of our cabins on the back enclosed deck, relaxing at the end of a hard days work….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….this hole comes from the yet to be sun-room of an-other cabin….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….forest holes after a new winter virgin snow gives permission to enter in….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a hole in the trunk of a great oak that has gone dead, that I need to take down….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….ant holes on the drive-way out-side the barn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….a wood hole in the trunk of an apple tree, in-side looking out-side….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….an-other hole in the trunk of that same cherry tree, this one showing the spalting in-side the trunk. This photo was also one of my first to be posted and blogged about here at LJ and how small we were back then….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….and so, since we started with the celebration of coming spring….I will now end for now with a place I like to go to in the winter. One more hole, which is an ice cave….plenty of wood thoughts in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's it for now and I did leave out many other holes, but then how many can I record? These are an example to wet your taste that you also might go forth and look for places of holes and the un-veiling of your box. I have found holes in the city….big city-small city, just as I find now holes in the country and in the forest of our woods. It makes no-difference to me or you, but we can all find holes out there that will lead us to wood. In the end I hope you enjoy this photo blog as much as I have….and this has in-deed been a labor of love. What I'm now wondering is; what does this say about who I am….and has this be-come a passion of love or a obsession of my own fantasy?
> 
> ....to be continued:
> 
> *Wood Studies and*…. http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15086
> Title Page; *Wood Gathering Mode: An Introduction* http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/15127
> 
> Thank you.
> Godspeed,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> --
> "....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


*Holey-Moley!*


----------



## Frank

*What Is Your Size of Wood Art*

*What is Your Size of Wood Art….*










….or does size matter when it comes to working the wood? What is the size you think of when working with wood? And so I have put together a few photos of how I often see into the wood. Trees come in all shapes and sizes and what I do with them often determines their final proportion. Now that I think upon that last sentence I am not sure about the use of the words….'final proportion'. How often have I my-self often received some piece of wood art, only to disagree with how the previous owner presented his art….and so I will tap into the wood and find a new way of showing. Take for instance how tables can be-come cabinets and hutches or barn siding can be-come tables and benches….and so with time all wood just goes around completing the circle.

Take for instance here how this one started, the little piece of white oak was a leftover from last years woodpile stacking and throughout the winter months just kept coming into my view as the snows would recede. Then often it would disappear from sight when new snow moved in….but this piece of wood never left my memory as the winter continued. Then comes spring and I place the piece of oak in a more safe habitat where I watch it each evening as I gather wood for the evenings fire. By now I know I have a piece of 'wood art' waiting to erupt before my eyes. Remember I'm still in what I call 'gathering mode' and so I'm just letting time bring forth in her own way.

Next you will see the larger block of pine, which has been sitting out-side for too many years now and this is one we use as a small table in the back of the house for water and cups of tea as we watch the sun go down in the evenings. So one evening we're sitting out back and I just can-not seem to settle down, so I'm roaming through varies pieces of wood when, I remember the small piece of curly oak and then my mind flashes to the piece of timber cut pine. Well that's all it takes and we have a marriage of two different sizes of wood along with species. 
By now I know I'm on the right track, while my-self also calms down as I sit down to enjoy the evening sunset….hmmm, all this going on in-side my head and my wife has no-idea of what has just transpired.

So this after-noon I'm down in the cellar of the barn working, when my eyes rest upon this piece of timber (hemlock) from the barn construction eight years ago. That's right eight years ago and I never throw good wood away….actually back then I heard this one speak to me and tell me then an idea of how it would be used. So I haul the timber up to front of my barn and start listening as these two pieces of wood start telling me how they are to be brought forth. This was//is only the roughing in of the wood out-side, where after all that was done today I carry them into my shop for hours of final tuning and finishing yet ahead.

For now I will speak my few words and let the photos speak their thousands of words, about who they are….

….sunset watcher….










….punky wood re-mov-all….










….fine cut with a chainsaw to within an 1/8'', while second cut puts it right on the line….










….wood as in touch with nature….










….tenon joint, white oak and hemlock pine….










….moving on for now.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *What Is Your Size of Wood Art*
> 
> *What is Your Size of Wood Art….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….or does size matter when it comes to working the wood? What is the size you think of when working with wood? And so I have put together a few photos of how I often see into the wood. Trees come in all shapes and sizes and what I do with them often determines their final proportion. Now that I think upon that last sentence I am not sure about the use of the words….'final proportion'. How often have I my-self often received some piece of wood art, only to disagree with how the previous owner presented his art….and so I will tap into the wood and find a new way of showing. Take for instance how tables can be-come cabinets and hutches or barn siding can be-come tables and benches….and so with time all wood just goes around completing the circle.
> 
> Take for instance here how this one started, the little piece of white oak was a leftover from last years woodpile stacking and throughout the winter months just kept coming into my view as the snows would recede. Then often it would disappear from sight when new snow moved in….but this piece of wood never left my memory as the winter continued. Then comes spring and I place the piece of oak in a more safe habitat where I watch it each evening as I gather wood for the evenings fire. By now I know I have a piece of 'wood art' waiting to erupt before my eyes. Remember I'm still in what I call 'gathering mode' and so I'm just letting time bring forth in her own way.
> 
> Next you will see the larger block of pine, which has been sitting out-side for too many years now and this is one we use as a small table in the back of the house for water and cups of tea as we watch the sun go down in the evenings. So one evening we're sitting out back and I just can-not seem to settle down, so I'm roaming through varies pieces of wood when, I remember the small piece of curly oak and then my mind flashes to the piece of timber cut pine. Well that's all it takes and we have a marriage of two different sizes of wood along with species.
> By now I know I'm on the right track, while my-self also calms down as I sit down to enjoy the evening sunset….hmmm, all this going on in-side my head and my wife has no-idea of what has just transpired.
> 
> So this after-noon I'm down in the cellar of the barn working, when my eyes rest upon this piece of timber (hemlock) from the barn construction eight years ago. That's right eight years ago and I never throw good wood away….actually back then I heard this one speak to me and tell me then an idea of how it would be used. So I haul the timber up to front of my barn and start listening as these two pieces of wood start telling me how they are to be brought forth. This was//is only the roughing in of the wood out-side, where after all that was done today I carry them into my shop for hours of final tuning and finishing yet ahead.
> 
> For now I will speak my few words and let the photos speak their thousands of words, about who they are….
> 
> ….sunset watcher….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….punky wood re-mov-all….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….fine cut with a chainsaw to within an 1/8'', while second cut puts it right on the line….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood as in touch with nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….tenon joint, white oak and hemlock pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….moving on for now.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I'd say you listened to the words of the wood and did their bidding, with marvelous results.

I wish I weren't so deaf to their voices.

Lew


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *What Is Your Size of Wood Art*
> 
> *What is Your Size of Wood Art….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….or does size matter when it comes to working the wood? What is the size you think of when working with wood? And so I have put together a few photos of how I often see into the wood. Trees come in all shapes and sizes and what I do with them often determines their final proportion. Now that I think upon that last sentence I am not sure about the use of the words….'final proportion'. How often have I my-self often received some piece of wood art, only to disagree with how the previous owner presented his art….and so I will tap into the wood and find a new way of showing. Take for instance how tables can be-come cabinets and hutches or barn siding can be-come tables and benches….and so with time all wood just goes around completing the circle.
> 
> Take for instance here how this one started, the little piece of white oak was a leftover from last years woodpile stacking and throughout the winter months just kept coming into my view as the snows would recede. Then often it would disappear from sight when new snow moved in….but this piece of wood never left my memory as the winter continued. Then comes spring and I place the piece of oak in a more safe habitat where I watch it each evening as I gather wood for the evenings fire. By now I know I have a piece of 'wood art' waiting to erupt before my eyes. Remember I'm still in what I call 'gathering mode' and so I'm just letting time bring forth in her own way.
> 
> Next you will see the larger block of pine, which has been sitting out-side for too many years now and this is one we use as a small table in the back of the house for water and cups of tea as we watch the sun go down in the evenings. So one evening we're sitting out back and I just can-not seem to settle down, so I'm roaming through varies pieces of wood when, I remember the small piece of curly oak and then my mind flashes to the piece of timber cut pine. Well that's all it takes and we have a marriage of two different sizes of wood along with species.
> By now I know I'm on the right track, while my-self also calms down as I sit down to enjoy the evening sunset….hmmm, all this going on in-side my head and my wife has no-idea of what has just transpired.
> 
> So this after-noon I'm down in the cellar of the barn working, when my eyes rest upon this piece of timber (hemlock) from the barn construction eight years ago. That's right eight years ago and I never throw good wood away….actually back then I heard this one speak to me and tell me then an idea of how it would be used. So I haul the timber up to front of my barn and start listening as these two pieces of wood start telling me how they are to be brought forth. This was//is only the roughing in of the wood out-side, where after all that was done today I carry them into my shop for hours of final tuning and finishing yet ahead.
> 
> For now I will speak my few words and let the photos speak their thousands of words, about who they are….
> 
> ….sunset watcher….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….punky wood re-mov-all….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….fine cut with a chainsaw to within an 1/8'', while second cut puts it right on the line….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood as in touch with nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….tenon joint, white oak and hemlock pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….moving on for now.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


frank: a beautiful piece.


----------



## snowdog

frank said:


> *What Is Your Size of Wood Art*
> 
> *What is Your Size of Wood Art….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….or does size matter when it comes to working the wood? What is the size you think of when working with wood? And so I have put together a few photos of how I often see into the wood. Trees come in all shapes and sizes and what I do with them often determines their final proportion. Now that I think upon that last sentence I am not sure about the use of the words….'final proportion'. How often have I my-self often received some piece of wood art, only to disagree with how the previous owner presented his art….and so I will tap into the wood and find a new way of showing. Take for instance how tables can be-come cabinets and hutches or barn siding can be-come tables and benches….and so with time all wood just goes around completing the circle.
> 
> Take for instance here how this one started, the little piece of white oak was a leftover from last years woodpile stacking and throughout the winter months just kept coming into my view as the snows would recede. Then often it would disappear from sight when new snow moved in….but this piece of wood never left my memory as the winter continued. Then comes spring and I place the piece of oak in a more safe habitat where I watch it each evening as I gather wood for the evenings fire. By now I know I have a piece of 'wood art' waiting to erupt before my eyes. Remember I'm still in what I call 'gathering mode' and so I'm just letting time bring forth in her own way.
> 
> Next you will see the larger block of pine, which has been sitting out-side for too many years now and this is one we use as a small table in the back of the house for water and cups of tea as we watch the sun go down in the evenings. So one evening we're sitting out back and I just can-not seem to settle down, so I'm roaming through varies pieces of wood when, I remember the small piece of curly oak and then my mind flashes to the piece of timber cut pine. Well that's all it takes and we have a marriage of two different sizes of wood along with species.
> By now I know I'm on the right track, while my-self also calms down as I sit down to enjoy the evening sunset….hmmm, all this going on in-side my head and my wife has no-idea of what has just transpired.
> 
> So this after-noon I'm down in the cellar of the barn working, when my eyes rest upon this piece of timber (hemlock) from the barn construction eight years ago. That's right eight years ago and I never throw good wood away….actually back then I heard this one speak to me and tell me then an idea of how it would be used. So I haul the timber up to front of my barn and start listening as these two pieces of wood start telling me how they are to be brought forth. This was//is only the roughing in of the wood out-side, where after all that was done today I carry them into my shop for hours of final tuning and finishing yet ahead.
> 
> For now I will speak my few words and let the photos speak their thousands of words, about who they are….
> 
> ….sunset watcher….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….punky wood re-mov-all….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….fine cut with a chainsaw to within an 1/8'', while second cut puts it right on the line….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood as in touch with nature….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….tenon joint, white oak and hemlock pine….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….moving on for now.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


My wife said that size does matter when working with wood. I am not sure if she as kidding or not .. no she was kidding .. I hope


----------



## Frank

*Wood Screams In The Dark*

*Wood Screams In The Dark*










….now if i could only think with a memory,
i might be able to re-member just who I am,
the words though there come slower to my mind,
and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….

--*or is it*--

….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….

-*-or is it*--

….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….

--*or is it*--

….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….

--'*just is*'--

….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….

--*thank-full-ness*--









--by* flp*

------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## a1Jim

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Thanks Frank


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank - here's to wishing you well until a new liver can return you to the wood art and to the world where you can once again share things with us…


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Our prayers are with you Frank. God Bless.


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, My Dear Friend,

My prayers continue for you and your family. Even though your battle continues, your spirit has not dwindled and you give your precious time to inspire us with your words.

Lew


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank, I have many beliefs of spirit and I wish them all upon your working your wood and walking your woods and bleassing us us with your words…


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


I have never stopped praying my Friend. I pray that you beat this terrible disease and are able to continue with us. May all our prayers be answered, in His name, Amen. Love, mike


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Praying for your recovery. Hang in there Frank.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Great Thanks;
....to all who replied with a comment and also those whom just read!

I'm not leaving the world of 'wood art' and workin' words just yet, it's just I'm much slower now-days. So if I'm not as fast on the reply….just remember it's much like I tell folks, ''I only have one speed at the moment and that is SLOW.

This slowness that is seen on my out-side, still can't keep me down yet….I can still work in my shop, out in the woods and around the farm here, it's just that I'm slow. But as I tell my wife I'm still moving ahead 'steady'. Actually my doctors are quite amazed at me, since they are not used to having a person with liver disease at my stage, still being able to function. Maybe it's just that I won't give up, and I still make my-self get out of bed around 5:30 am every day….Mon. - Fri., while normally not stopping till 5:00-7:00 in the evening. Weekends….?--well that's when it's into my kayak and off I go.










Many things wrong with me now (and I'm not going to mention them here), but if you want to converse you can all-ways email me at; ( *rusticwoodman at gmail.com* )-( no spammers please ). Like I said, many things wrong with me now and the list just keeps growing, I never knew how much the biggest organ in our bodies (the liver) rules our bodies….physical-mind-emotions….if you could look inside me on my 'dark days', one might be shocked. How can I explain a 'dark day', often-times I will be working or even in public when out of the blue….I will just start crying and this is about as much in depth as I'm going here.

Now lets serve up some good news; every morning I awaken and give thanks for an-other beauti-full and blessed day. I even give thanks that I have liver disease and that I'm slow….'giving thanks' has much power in it, I'm not concerned about the wanting to make much money any-more--just that our needs will be met, my wonder-full wife and I keep, and believe in 'keeping short accounts' with each other, so after breakfast together we are sure that there is peace between us, my days are filled with being satisfied for all that I have and has more to do with family, friends and folks I just meet in my daily rounds….and I try my best to meet all things with a smile. I am slowly learning that where I once enjoyed debate, I try and keep my opinions to my-self and I don't have the time or feel the need to win those debates any-more….these things I now try to see as just 'fluff & ticks'. When-ever my life is over….the only thing I take with me is 'what have I done with my life' and 'how have I treated those who crossed my path'.

I have all-ways tried to find the positive side in every situation that life brings me, so with my liver disease….one of the reasons I give thanks is that this great blessing that has come my way, has be-come a tool that has finally slowed me down so that I can now 'in-joy' life. Talking again about being slow I will leave you with this; "slow and steady wins the race".

!




In closing I will take with thank-full-ness any and all of your prayers. I will be evaluated soon for a liver transplant and I am believing that my transplant will come in time and that my years shall yet come forth as many more.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> *Wood Screams In The Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….now if i could only think with a memory,
> i might be able to re-member just who I am,
> the words though there come slower to my mind,
> and so i argue with my-self that who i see is not me….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….that i was born to work the wood but now i feel alone,
> much of my time is spent trying to stay one step ahead,
> in this more darker be-ing that pursues me now in time,
> my-dis-ease of hepatic encephalopathy bids me comatose….
> 
> -*-or is it*--
> 
> ….my state of dreaming and soon i shall awake from sleep,
> only to find that my hands are stable and working in action,
> time was when i chose my way before the beauty of wood,
> soon i will await word that a transplant to translate is ready….
> 
> --*or is it*--
> 
> ….more and better to just give thanks with a liver of love,
> why sweat the small stuff when each of my days bears fruit,
> i am bigger then this dis-eased liver dragon which i can slay,
> so i go deep with-in and gather metallum for a worthy sword….
> 
> --'*just is*'--
> 
> ….shall yet bear me up on eagle wings where time is beginning,
> my days will yet turn ahead to more of the blessings of 'wood art',
> just as now on clear days I can see into the holes of forest calling,
> what 'just is' can never be taken back and so my soul of wood dwells….
> 
> --*thank-full-ness*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --by* flp*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


Frank ( the tortoise),

Thanks for taking the time to share with us. Your attitude is inspirational. I think we can all afford to slow down and take account of what is important, letting things pass which are not worth arguing about and having the wisdom to know what those are.

I'm glad you're still able to continue your work. Thanks for what you do and what you continue to do and share with us here on LJ.

Slow wins the day, mate.


----------



## Frank

*Burl On A Spit*

*Burl On A Spit*










….wood can out-tell tales,
skewered through i ringed my heart, 
two sides of my-self….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------

….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom, 
but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….

….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
-by *flp *

---------------------------------------------------------------

These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.

I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


That's a pearl of a burl.

Best of luck with your palindrome boat trip. Stay safe.


----------



## RobS

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


burl on a spit, tips a no l rub ( well I tried)


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


Take great care out there on your walk a bout Frank, you're not as strong as you used to be. If you are on meds they can also play tricks on the mind. You, I'm sure, know that by now. What a great burl, that says many things to me also. I envy your knowledge. God Bless my friend, mike


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


Using your words, Frank- "GODSPEED" on your journey. Take care my friend.


----------



## HokieMojo

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


unreal! Have a good trip and we'll be here when you return.


----------



## Bearpie

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


Keep safe on your paddle about, wear that life jacket, above all enjoy your solitude as you glide quietly through the still waters in contemplations, take pictures through your tube and come back refreshed and renewed. Vaya con Dios!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


...and the water is life to the trees and each dip of your paddle is a stiring of life that can be felt through the wood, the hand, arm and to the heart. I will smile as I think of you gliding through this part of your journey.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> *Burl On A Spit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….wood can out-tell tales,
> skewered through i ringed my heart,
> two sides of my-self….
> -by *flp*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ….these are the tales that the ancients brought to me out of wood,
> back in the forests of yester-year that lean towards future-year,
> i learned to sit in silence and gather from the trees of their wisdom,
> but what good is wisdom if there are none to hear the words spoken,
> so with that in mind i will speak forth what was spoken to me….
> 
> ….two tales spoken and yet one wood burl i found in the woods,
> as to residence i will let the burls place of rest be un-spoken now,
> why should i take away from the trust that was formed when we met,
> but in re-turn i shall yet give forth a lyric if any have ears to hear words,
> i only sat and gathered the tale while the genius of genus is the wood….
> -by *flp *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These next two stories shall come forth in two installments, but I should warn any who read that I am going on a kayak walk-about in a day or two, so I'm not going to get to the future writings and readings till I come back. One explanation of a kayak walk-about is that I am going off the face of earth here and now into the wilds of other terrain.
> 
> I found the wood burl last week while gathering in the forests around here, but the tale did not un-fold till I took the time to listen, what I heard was an amazing story, spoken from the mouth of one such as this burl. What else can I say but thanks to all who read, and will yet yearn to read and sit in silence to hear 'an others' words spoken, far out of the mainstream of hominal soma speak-easies.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED,
> Frank
> RusticWoodArt
> 
> [email protected]
> http://frank.wordpress.com/
> 
> -
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''*


....well thanks to all;









....so if i take a kayak,
add water by volume,
what remains is ataraxis,
the silence is beyond time….









....a man's home is where his heart is,
my heart was formed in the forest lands,
this is where i shall re-turn to for a while,
hammocks support my body so i can dream….
--by *flp*

------------------------------------------------------------
All-ways prepared to go, I have learned lately to keep short accounts. The kayak is great for getting away, the hammock allows me to hang between heaven and earth. Yes, I am not using the rain fly in this picture.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank

*Wood and I....Sculpture*

*Wood and I….Sculpture*









….while walking down the isles of life's design,
i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….

….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,

….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….

….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
--this is the story that the wood told me--
-by* flp *
--------------------------------------------------

So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.

*Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.

Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!

Shalom
GODSPEED
freeman


----------



## MsDebbieP

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


that is the most powerful posting you have made, (to me anyway…. )
it is so beautiful - it made me cry, it made my Spirit soar, it made we long to go walk in my gardens.. 
beautiful Frank. Beautiful


----------



## reggiek

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


Great to see you back Frank….excellent words for all and as thought provoking as ever…..I am looking forward to seeing the other side.

How is your barn doing? My hope is it is fairing well and that you will be able to continue your reconstruction journey.


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


Hi Debbie;
You caught me just as I was going to turn the laptop off, after that I can view by my smart phone. I tend to shut down on Sundays and sleep a lot.

To say this is the 'most power-full' posting to you, is in-deed an honor of words you have placed at my feet. This is what I have been trying to say and write….''Beauty can do that….!''

Thank you.
GODSPEED
freeman


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


Thank you for these words, Frank.


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


*Beautiful words, that's for sure.

Now i'll be anxiously waiting to see the other side of it.

PS: I think Martin should appoint you as poet laureate of LJs.*


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


Hello, old friend. I can only repeat Ms. Deb, and Dick's well put idea. You are an inspiration, to that there is no doubt. You leave us lost in the middle of a huge forest, with ferns, moss and tall beautiful trees, flowing streams and beautiful craggy, snow capped mountains, reflected in a sky blue lake.
Again, as others, I await your next visual, verbal message and pray for that life giving gift, you so eagerly await. All my best Frank, God Bless, mike


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


Frank: My prayers go out to you and the peace that comes from picking up the tools of man, and using them on the creation of God. May your insight bring out the inherent beauty of the wood and show it all to the world.


----------



## jackass

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


*Honest, I was sitting on my couch watching TV and said to myself, I wonder whatever became of Frank in NH. Began doing a search and wow, unrecognizable picture' mabey it is him. I only had to read one sentence to be able to say to myself "FRANK"S BACK". Where ya been? Now I can look forward to eloquent prose and writing only exceeded by the most well known authors in the world. Welcome back Frank, and don't leave again.
Jack*


----------



## Bearpie

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


Welcome back my friend, I have missed your postings. I turned my laptop around to see if I could see the other side of the piece of wood, sigh! No such luck! Guess I'll have to wait. Good to have you back.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Wood and I....Sculpture*
> 
> *Wood and I….Sculpture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….while walking down the isles of life's design,
> i was roiled enough to loose my way on a walk-about,
> the forest and trees no-longer fed this hunger within,
> and for days becoming years my dreams died as inaesthetic….
> 
> ….that was in-deed the hole i dug until i had no-strength dig deeper,
> what came next was confronting my dragon and refusing his lies any-more,
> so i went back to the woods fearing to hope and believe what i might find,
> what i found was that whether i failed or succeeded that choice was not mine,
> 
> ….life and i plus wood cannot ever truly be taken away unless i let my dreams go,
> so i set my eyes on some wood and started hearing the wood as it told a story,
> the story took me back too times past when men sculptured the wood by hand,
> next i took a piece of maple burl and cut off a log sitting out in my log station….
> 
> ….now again i have started getting my passion for wood back after two years plus,
> this silence of my being is one i don't call bad or good as it has just been where 'i am',
> my working the wood and sculpture is firmly set in my mind till my body brings closure,
> wood sculpture will resurrect my mind-my body will resurrect by liver transplant or death,
> --this is the story that the wood told me--
> -by* flp *
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So what 'pray tell' has all these words been speaking about up until this point, while gleaning some wisdom for now and any now's to come. Lets take a fresh look at the cut burl, refusing to be led amiss by time and; ''well it's just a piece of wood''. How many times have I said this, only to miss out on the beauty that has all-ready been written within the wood.
> 
> *Beauty only gives her-self to one who willing to take all she is!* What about the times we take beauty for what is be-holden on the out-side, and never probing beneath her surface….till we are often disappointed with what we have received? This burl was hand cut with a chain saw and then just sat waiting her time which brings out an-other side of beauty, she is patient never demanding her way or feeling the need to be right. I can remember how I dealt with 'situation control', before liver disease showed me who was really in control. She knows that her life has now been placed in my hands and soon will come the knife, chisel, gouge too sculpture a new image. In all of this we shall yet also learn some of what beauty can teach us as I sculpture a 'wooden beauty'.
> 
> Next on my blog story in this series, I will turn the wood around and we shall see if there be any beauty in-side….? As I start getting more involved in this sculpture, the pictures will start showing more of the tools I am using and their purpose for this work of art. We shall also be viewing how the wood takes on a new life of it's own….which I can only hope also be-comes my story, when one day I get a second chance at life!
> 
> Shalom
> GODSPEED
> freeman


....again I will add to all these comments by saying:

*Thanks To All of You*;
--whom have answered with such comments!

Next is to answer two questions put forth here;
1.) *reggiek asked*; "How is your barn doing?" The barn has been finished up some 95% and well….I've pretty much shut her down for a little over one year now. Time will tell what comes next, although if I get my transplant I will not be able to do woodworking in there for about one year….or when-ever.

2.) *jackass asked*; "Where ya been?" Bless you my friend jackass since I guess you never read my earlier blog stories. These told of my liver disease and the uncertainty of all that now was given to me on my plate. To tell you the truth I still live in a 'land of limbo', at least that's what my doctors and surgeons call it.

Thank you all.
GODSPEED
freeman


----------



## Frank

*Sculptured Wood Beauty*

*Sculptured Wood Beauty*

''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."










….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….

….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….

….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….

….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision, 
by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
-by *flp*
---------------------------------------------------

Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.

As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?

"….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."










"….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."

This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.

There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.

Thank you.
GODSPEED
freeman

*-
''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


----------



## Chipncut

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


*A very interesting piece, it will be nice to see what your final touches will bring forth.*


----------



## miles125

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Gonna be a beauty. Good to see your spirit up and at em Frank. God bless.


----------



## daltxguy

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Let's hope this is not your last - but we should treat every piece of wood, every project as if it was - otherwise where are we rushing to? Each piece should bear our stamp and be as worthy of our attention as nature has attended to it for decades.

Looking forward to how you can tease the meaning and beauty out of this piece, with your stamp on it.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Frank! I missed you! ...your words ...your wisdom ...your sight


----------



## lew

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Fate is a wonderful mistress.


----------



## reggiek

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


What a beautiful weaving of words. That burl must have been huge for such a large cut. I would love to see what it contains.

Wood is not only a source for heat, hearth and homes….but contains the pattern of life as laid down by the creator…individual, without equal…a worthy partner to the wood artist.

Take care of yourself Frank…do not over do it as liver disease does not like stress or exhaustion….I have seen what hepatitis can do…(which is certainly bad but not the worst) the liver is such a necessary organ…which supplies so much to the body for it's proper function…I hope a donor becomes available soon for you…I have a friend that received a transplant and has been doing very well for the last 12 or so years.


----------



## jockmike2

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Grand words my friend, as always. I too look forward to what your imagination brings forth from this labor of love. In my thoughts and prayers and always will be. God Bless You Frank. You have given us so much pleasure from walk a bout wonders and a skilled pen. mike


----------



## Jack_T

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Well said. I look forward to seeing your finished work. I will say a pray for your strength and health.


----------



## sbryan55

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Frank, I have always admired your ability to see/feel and understand what is hidden within the wood. Having the ability to bring out these hidden jewels is a gift. Thanks, as always, for sharing your gift with those of us who would look at this and only see a piece of firewood.


----------



## Bearpie

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Frank, I'll be praying for you.

Did you see the portrait of a bear at the top of the burl? This piece is a virtual zoo. there are several animals I can see in there. Maybe I just have a too vivid imagination? I see at least 6 different animals in there after only a few minutes.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## S4S

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


I kept silent
I embraced silence as you asked
I waited long…and listened for the songs
The wind plays in the Summer trees, 
And dirges in the gray broken boughs of Winter.

Fighting through the strife
Unimaginably trying to imagine art and beauty
As I once knew.

Each moment more painful than the last
Stacking up like fretful haunting dreams
Until I could gather up parts of myself
and throw them as leaves on an Autumn fire

Fighting for calm and peace and deep understanding
Until the many moments distilled into just one 
A MOMENT that I could live within… here..now
The hope of saplings that do not fear sharp steel ,
The beauty in the circle of all that is Life .

These are things I wish for you.
It is comforting to hear your voice again
and to listen with you….here…now


----------



## Frank

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Hello All;
....sorry if I am taking too long for a reply here, but you must remember I said I'm slow.
I've got to leave out early in the morning and get up to Lebanon, NH (DHMC) to see a Hematologist and have more test run on me….probably will see the bood vampires.

Long day so I'm off to dream land now….mental attitude and physical being are all doing good! I will get back and give feedback on all your wonder-full comments soon.

Shalom,
GODSPEED
freeman


----------



## Wiggy

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


If you work wood the way you work your reader's mind… what beauty you must create.


----------



## Karson

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Frank: I just heard that you might have passed on from this world, into the world of wood spirits. If this is your last post on LumberJocks. We wish you the best journey. Are prayers are with your family God bless them in this time of sorrow.

Let us know if you are present or maybe your family can contact us. My email in my signature line.


----------



## TDog

frank said:


> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> *Sculptured Wood Beauty*
> 
> ''....a time to turn the page! He who lives in the woods and forest, will at getimians break forth into the many places of solitude, where he sits with the wood spirits as they offer forth words of wisdom and truth…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….as i walk out the stories that have been written within my-self,
> mine eyes have be-come more conductive to light and darkness,
> which has be-come a most use-full tool in my tool wrap called life,
> for what individual can dream and then see their dreams bear fruit….
> 
> ….in my earliest blog stories here i talked of the connection that feeds,
> that connection was of what will each of us do with imagination and dreams,
> one can take the approach that all this is an abstract of deny reality in seeing,
> or one can choose to be-lieve for the betterment that comes from excogitation….
> 
> ….so once again i started be-lieving in my-self and decided to conduct from life,
> which in turn took me back to my tree roots where i embarked to be-come intertwined,
> with wood once again and then a lumberjock friend sent me a beauti-full wooden box,
> that wooden box be-came a tease to me as i watched it day to day from a spot of envy….
> 
> ….that was when I remembered this piece of a wooden burl in the barn be-coming enamored,
> enamored with beauty of a maple burl from where I sat was the passion that be-came fire,
> now that one has beauty and the passion of wood brings us to a point of action and decision,
> by which we will all be known of men as a talker or doer before the doors of truth and love….
> -by *flp*
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Once upon a time about three years ago I cut a maple, in order to relieve the stress being put upon that part of our land of too many trees that were beginning to clutter. My wife was with me clearing the clutter of fallen branches while I also de-limbed. We were breaking new ground and creating a new road into a part of the forest we had never taken the atv into, except by walking. When I'm working out here with my wife….there's not much stopping since she's the opposite of me….no-silence, no-meditation out here, but we also know each other very good in the forest which makes for good, safe work together out here.
> 
> As with all log gathering, very often you will come upon a tree that for some reason of design just draws you. So it was with this tree, and even though this one had a burl on the side of the tree, that alone is not the purpose of why I cut this tree. So I took the chain saw and brought this one down and the next step in this logging process would be my burn pile. Can I count the times that a piece of the tree is saved from the firewood pile not to face into the belly of the beast….our wood-stove?
> 
> "….if one could walk into the mind of a wood burl, what would the understanding be. Greater and larger trees than this one have all met face to face with the wood cutter, who ply's his trade so that other's might have wood. It's not the wood that one takes, but the wood that is found that produces sculptured wood beauties such as I have loved. Together, tree and I conduct an agreement that passes the rights of one into the hands of an-other. By this covenant we will live-die and abide…."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "….did you take the time today to really stare into the face of this cut maple burl? On the face of it there appears the saw marks that re-moved the burl from from the tree and this is all bathed in light. Next I look deeply into the inner face, where the soul of this burl draws forth her strength and beauty. Here I find darkness so that just like a lady she might enshroud her-self till the time of more exposure…."
> 
> This log sat in the deep woods some years, far removed from other's eyes till I could finish the atv road. And then my strength gave out, excessive anemic condition, along with all else that comes with liver dis-ease….the whole package and more. Next came the settling in of what the doctors and surgeons told me, so I put away all my logging and woodworking tools….this be-came my hell on earth. Over a year ago a friend of mine dragged the log in to be cut up that day for firewood, this is when we noticed the burl and cut her off. The covent we made (tree and I) back then is still in effect today, plus I realize this one piece of 'wood art' might be my last. These decisions are not in my control any longer and so I live the moment of now in each and every day.
> 
> There is a lot more yet to come as I transform this 'in the ruff and buff ' burl into what I hope can be worthy of our covenant (between tree and I) and that this burl will have some-thing to say beyond words.
> 
> Thank you.
> GODSPEED
> freeman
> 
> *-
> ''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….'' *


Great photography


----------

